# Valentine's BfP ladies



## makemeamammy

Ok ladies, here it is...our wee group thread in the PREGNANCY forum!! :happydance: get changing that status and get your wee ticker and let's keep all that happy positivity going from the 2ww thread going (it got us this far!)

Special VIPs in our wee thread...

Sashajoy13 - EDD 24/10
Junebugs - EDD 26/10
Bambola - EDD 27/10
Makemeamammy - EDD 23/10
jbell157 - EDD 28/10
emmalg - EDD 28/10
momof1making2 - EDD 28/10
missusgee - EDD 26/10


Okay so I thought we might start with a kind of 'getting to know you' type Q&A. I know it's a bit cheesy and we already know eachother but i guess lots of info can get swallowed up in big threads so this might just make it all a bit clearer for all of us. I'm making these questions up as I go along so please feel free to offer up any other suggestions.

1. Name?
2. Age?
3. Married or partner?
4. Location?
5. Job?
6. Pregnant with first?
7. How long were you ttc for?
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months?
9. Thing you are most scared about?
10. Describe yourself in 5 words?

I know these Qs are kind of personal but I guess that's kind of the whole point of getting to know people. I'll go first but please feel free to not answer any of the questions or add your own. Xx


----------



## makemeamammy

Ok so here goes...

1. Name? - Ann Marie
2. Age? - 26 (27 in May)
3. Married or partner? - Married less than a year
4. Location? - Scotland
5. Job? - Teacher
6. Pregnant with first? - Yes
7. How long were you ttc for? - 1 month ntnp and 1 month ttc
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months? - Seeing my bump grow and feeling baby moving inside me
9. Thing you are most scared about? - making sure my bean sticks over the next few weeks
10. Describe yourself in 5 words? - Talkative, happy, bossy, creative, (a touch) obsessive :blush: 

Ok, your turn ladies... Xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

im not sure uf im considered pg with a 6 hcg but I will know for sure friday... in the meantime I will play along and give you guys some company!

1. Name? Sasha Joy
2. Age? 23
3. Married or partner? Partner(dont want to get married) still call him hubby
4. Location? Orange County, Ca
5. Job? Barista
6. Pregnant with first? Yup
7. How long were you ttc for? 13 months (coincidently my lucky number)
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months? I am excited to see the sonograms
9. Thing you are most scared about? my levels not rising appropriatly
10. Describe yourself in 5 words? positive, creative, intelligent, versitile, and loving


----------



## jbell157

Yayyyy! First thanks for making this thread mamms! Or Ann Marie! Which do you prefer? I'm so glad we have a place to hide and have our little "support group" while we go through the scary first trimester. So here are my answers!

1. Name - Jessica 
2. Age - 26 (will be 27 in March)
3. Married or partner - Married, it will be 3 years in June
4. Location - Georgia
5. Job - Teacher
6. Pregnant with first - YES!!!! Hurray!
7. How long were you ttc for - We were so blessed to have caught our little bean the first month!
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months - Experiencing pregnancy and the sonograms!
9. Thing you are most scared about - the first trimester (losing my little bean)
10. Describe yourself in 5 words - Logical, precise, excited, happy, athletic


----------



## Bambola

1. Name? - Marie
2. Age? - 26 (27 in July)
3. Married or partner? - Married 1.5 years
4. Location? - Australia
5. Job? - Lawyer
6. Pregnant with first? - Yes
7. How long were you ttc for? - 7 months (but had a mmc and wisdom tooth op in between, so a total of 3 cycles actively trying - 2 being bfp!) 
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months? - healthy baby - boy or girl! 
9. Thing you are most scared about? - making sure my bean sticks over the next few weeks!!! (same!)
10. Describe yourself in 5 words? chatty, control freak, loyal, loving, friendly! (that is 6 words- I also like to do it my way, sorry! lol)


----------



## Bambola

P.s. thank you so much Ann Marie for creating this thread for us!! What section are we in?? Lol how is everyone today? 
Xxx


----------



## missusgee

1. my name is hannah
2. Age is 29
3. Married for almost 2 years
4. I live in Devon, uk
5. I work for a charity as a support worker
6. This will be my first one  eeeeek!!
7. been TTC since last June
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months? Eating lots of yummy food and building a bond with little pea 
9. Thing you are most scared about? The obvious that everything goes smoothly
10. Describe yourself in 5 words? Caring, controlling, emotional, excited and scared!

So I've made my first dr's appt for next Monday. The receptionist kept asking if I NEEDED to see a dr, I said I wasn't sure and just wanted to make sure all is ok.

Gonna buy some more tests later and keep taking them over the week to make sure results are either getting darker or atleast still positive.

Having horrible af like cramps and a pressing feeling today. Ugh!


----------



## emmalg

I'm pre empting your "yes" to my request to join this thread, Mammy! ;)

1. Name? Emma (Did anyone not get that?)
2. Age? 32
3. Married or partner? Married for 14 months (was very pregnant when I married!)
4. Location? Madrid in Spain but I'm British.
5. Job? Part-time engineer, though it's a team leader post so mostly management now.
6. Pregnant with first? Second for me, have a 15 month old daughter.
7. How long were you ttc for? Over 5 months this time (similar last time)
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months? Everything, in particular maternity leave and my family's reaction when I tell them the EDD which was my Grandfather's b'day and also DD's EDD!
9. Thing you are most scared about? The next few weeks, how much the 3rd trimester hurt last time and never sleeping again when I have two babies!
10. Describe yourself in 5 words? Impatient, talkative, shy, determined, realist


----------



## emmalg

You need a how would other people describe you in 5 words too, I think I sound much too sensible...
Mine would start with: Unbelievably dizzy!


----------



## makemeamammy

Sorry Emma! Of course you are welcome here too! What's your EDD again? you will be our resident guru since you've done it all before haha!

So nice to get to know a bit about everyone. 

I don't mind mamms or Ann Marie or AM or anything else people want to call me! :) I have had absolutely no symptoms today (other than tiredness) which made me worried so I did ANOTHER test :blush: and line is now darker than control so very happy. I found two tests I didn't know I had at the back of the bathroom cupboard - it was just like finding £10 in those jeans you never wear haha! 

How is everyone today? Where's Amy? Hope she's ok! 

Marie - we are in the PREGNANCY groups :happydance:! 
Sasha - you are one of us however this goes! You are just as preggers as every one of us xxxx


----------



## missusgee

Haha that is a good find! I had to go and buy some, on multi deal so not too painful. DH would have a fit if he knew how much I had spent on tests!!

Took my second less sensitive test and on a random afternoon pee the line was darker than before...yeeeehaaaaa! :-D


----------



## makemeamammy

Have you all been in contact with the midwife yet? I was told by dr to get in contact but maybe wait a wee while until I was further along last Thurs when I got my bfp. Not sure how long she meant or when I should contact her? Don't want her to tell me I'm way too early and come back when I'm 'properly pregnant' iykwim (I know she probably wouldn't actually say this but pregnancy hormones are already kicking in haha :rofl:) xx


----------



## Bambola

I have gotten in contact with my Ob from my last pregnancy and he is fantastic. Normally he doesnt take his patients till 9 or 10 weeks at the absolute earliest but because I have had a miscarriage under him in October (he did my d&c) he is taking me at exactly 6 weeks so that he can check me - give me an ultrasound and check all is ok and I dont die of worry!! I am very happy about that - he was fully booked out for that week but is taking me at 7am before he starts his other clients. What a champion! 

Welcome everyone - cant believe we are in the preg forum! hehe 

My symptoms are frequent urination, wind (yuk) and massive bloating in the morning - I already look 6 months preg with this bloating! No sickness yet.. still early lol

Sasha Joy - thinking of you lovely - hope all is going well and you get more good news very soon! 


xox


----------



## makemeamammy

Bambola said:


> I have gotten in contact with my Ob from my last pregnancy and he is fantastic. Normally he doesnt take his patients till 9 or 10 weeks at the absolute earliest but because I have had a miscarriage under him in October (he did my d&c) he is taking me at exactly 6 weeks so that he can check me - give me an ultrasound and check all is ok and I dont die of worry!! I am very happy about that - he was fully booked out for that week but is taking me at 7am before he starts his other clients. What a champion!
> 
> Welcome everyone - cant believe we are in the preg forum! hehe
> 
> My symptoms are frequent urination, wind (yuk) and massive bloating in the morning - I already look 6 months preg with this bloating! No sickness yet.. still early lol
> 
> Sasha Joy - thinking of you lovely - hope all is going well and you get more good news very soon!
> 
> 
> xox

If you don't mind me asking, how many weeks were you when you had your mc? Big :hugs: for you, that must have been awful! This time all our little beans are going to be super sticky and stay with us for another 8 whole months!!!! (Pray God) :happydance:


----------



## missusgee

The lady I spoke to at my Dr's said the midwife will see me around 8 weeks. That's aaaaages away :-( 

My headache has finally gone today, just feeling slightly nauseous, dizzy and weird pressing type cramps today...I'm taking that as a good sign little bean is really working some magic in there!

I still feel like this isn't quite real!


----------



## missusgee

Oh, and like bambola...need to pee loads already! Hehe


----------



## Bambola

makemeamammy I was just past 9 weeks when i had my mmc - we went to have an exciting scan and found out when we got there that the news was not good :( was very sad.. you get awfully attached to that little bean in those first 5 weeks!! I pray all of us have healthy bubs.. 

p.s. just got an email from a friend who i met on this forum after i had my mmc - she mc at the exact time i did and we had our ops two days apart and we have since kept in contact and email each other (she is on the other side of the world) - anyway she was very lucky to fall preg again pretty much straight away and she just sent me a pic of her 12week3day ultrasound! OMG it is amazing!! I pray this will be us in 8 weeks! 

xox


----------



## emmalg

When I started my pregnancy with Noelle I was in England and told to see the midwife at 10 weeks. Like you I felt it was ages away. Here I have an ob-gyn I was under before who runs one of Madrid'a two natural birth clinics as I was terrified by the typical levels of intervention and lack of choice with birth here in Spain having come from the UK where you have so much choice. I would usually see her at 6 weeks but with the bleeding I'm (still) experiencing I decided to go early.

I feel nauseous on and off, have been super tired for weeks and have cramps. This morning I had the metallic taste, that was quite a new symptom for me, not some thing I recall. I am worried the nausea is worse than last time when I got off almost scott free and was only sick twice. At the mo I'm finding it quite comforting to know I'm still pg.

'Scuse any typos, I'm getting used to a new mobile!

Oh yeah, and EDD is 28th Oct.


----------



## jbell157

I think it's so awesome that our EDD are so close together! We have 2 pairs of ladies that have the same EDD!

Today my only symptom is exhaustion. I'm so tired. However, I am also super bloated today. I'm still temping every morning. I feel like this is the only way I can be sure baby is ok right now. My temps are still staying high so it makes me feel good.

I'm also monitoring my caloric intake. My BMI is low, so I need to be sure I'm getting enough calories to sustain both of us, especially on the days I'm running. Right now I'm not supposed to add a ton of extra calories so I'm just making sure I'm getting there or a little over. 

I'm glad you ladies are doing so wonderfully! I pray all the time that the little bean sticks and we have a happy, healthy baby.


----------



## emmalg

I started to write whilst I was shaking I the waiting room at the surgery but got called in before I posted. I'm so happy now! The sac was visible, correctly implanted and there's still some blood to come out that's opposite the implantation site. Doc said it is looking good and to go back if there are any issues. Next appointment is the one I should originally have gone to in two weeks!

Now to find my way to work from here...


----------



## jbell157

emmalg said:


> I started to write whilst I was shaking I the waiting room at the surgery but got called in before I posted. I'm so happy now! The sac was visible, correctly implanted and there's still some blood to come out that's opposite the implantation site. Doc said it is looking good and to go back if there are any issues. Next appointment is the one I should originally have gone to in two weeks!
> 
> Now to find my way to work from here...

That's so wonderful!!! :yipee: 

I can't wait for my appointment. Its next Wednesday, so one week to go. I'll be 5 weeks 2 days. I hope they do an ultrasound but I don't know if they will. I've been going to my ob/gyn for years, so maybe he'll help me out ;)


----------



## momof1making2

makemeamammy said:


> Ok ladies, here it is...our wee group thread in the PREGNANCY forum!! :happydance: get changing that status and get your wee ticker and let's keep all that happy positivity going from the 2ww thread going (it got us this far!)
> 
> Special VIPs in our wee thread...
> 
> Sashajoy13 - EDD 24/10
> Bambola - EDD 27/10
> Makemeamammy - EDD 27/10
> jbell157 - EDD 28/10
> emmalg - EDD 28/10
> missusgee - EDD 31/10
> 
> Okay so I thought we might start with a kind of 'getting to know you' type Q&A. I know it's a bit cheesy and we already know eachother but i guess lots of info can get swallowed up in big threads so this might just make it all a bit clearer for all of us. I'm making these questions up as I go along so please feel free to offer up any other suggestions.
> 
> 1. Name?
> 2. Age?
> 3. Married or partner?
> 4. Location?
> 5. Job?
> 6. Pregnant with first?
> 7. How long were you ttc for?
> 8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months?
> 9. Thing you are most scared about?
> 10. Describe yourself in 5 words?
> 
> I know these Qs are kind of personal but I guess that's kind of the whole point of getting to know people. I'll go first but please feel free to not answer any of the questions or add your own. Xx


Hi ladies may I join? My EDD IS OCT. 28TH

1. Katina
2. 28
3. Getting married July 20th to my amazing fiancé (yes I'll be 5 months lol oh well)
4.united states
5. Run an at home daycare so I can stay home with my dd(from previous marriage)
6. Second pregnancy DD is 7
7. 1 year
8. Watching my belly grow and getting the baby move
9. The "M" word!
10. Energetic, outgoing, fun loving mommy!


----------



## momof1making2

Sorry for I'm on my phone and it tries to guess my words for me.


----------



## makemeamammy

emmalg said:


> I started to write whilst I was shaking I the waiting room at the surgery but got called in before I posted. I'm so happy now! The sac was visible, correctly implanted and there's still some blood to come out that's opposite the implantation site. Doc said it is looking good and to go back if there are any issues. Next appointment is the one I should originally have gone to in two weeks!
> 
> Now to find my way to work from here...

:happydance: yay!! So happy for you hun! Aww I feel all left out on the ultrasound front now! I want one! :)



momof1making2 said:


> makemeamammy said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, here it is...our wee group thread in the PREGNANCY forum!! :happydance: get changing that status and get your wee ticker and let's keep all that happy positivity going from the 2ww thread going (it got us this far!)
> 
> Special VIPs in our wee thread...
> 
> Sashajoy13 - EDD 24/10
> Bambola - EDD 27/10
> Makemeamammy - EDD 27/10
> jbell157 - EDD 28/10
> emmalg - EDD 28/10
> missusgee - EDD 31/10
> 
> Okay so I thought we might start with a kind of 'getting to know you' type Q&A. I know it's a bit cheesy and we already know eachother but i guess lots of info can get swallowed up in big threads so this might just make it all a bit clearer for all of us. I'm making these questions up as I go along so please feel free to offer up any other suggestions.
> 
> 1. Name?
> 2. Age?
> 3. Married or partner?
> 4. Location?
> 5. Job?
> 6. Pregnant with first?
> 7. How long were you ttc for?
> 8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months?
> 9. Thing you are most scared about?
> 10. Describe yourself in 5 words?
> 
> I know these Qs are kind of personal but I guess that's kind of the whole point of getting to know people. I'll go first but please feel free to not answer any of the questions or add your own. Xx
> 
> 
> Hi ladies may I join? My EDD IS OCT. 28TH
> 
> 1. Katina
> 2. 28
> 3. Getting married July 20th to my amazing fiancé (yes I'll be 5 months lol oh well)
> 4.united states
> 5. Run an at home daycare so I can stay home with my dd(from previous marriage)
> 6. Second pregnancy DD is 7
> 7. 1 year
> 8. Watching my belly grow and getting the baby move
> 9. The "M" word!
> 10. Energetic, outgoing, fun loving mommy!Click to expand...

Hi Katina, yeah you have the same due date as us and it's still pretty early into our wee group so yeah that's fine. Welcome :thumbup: when did you get your bfp?

AFM - so I've had a pretty crap day all thanks to my supposed best friend. It's such a long story but to cut it very very short she has ditched me as her bridesmaid for being pregnant! I told her I would cover all dress costs etc but no, she didn't so much as say congrats just told me she couldn't believe how selfish I could be and why couldn't I just let her have her day! (Not entirely sure how me being pregnant stops her having her day?) she knew we were ttc and never outwardly said it was a problem although she has been really bitchy and off with me of late and I wondered if it was abut that. Who needs enemies with friends like that eh :cry: :shrug:


----------



## makemeamammy

jbell157 said:


> I think it's so awesome that our EDD are so close together! We have 2 pairs of ladies that have the same EDD!
> 
> Today my only symptom is exhaustion. I'm so tired. However, I am also super bloated today. I'm still temping every morning. I feel like this is the only way I can be sure baby is ok right now. My temps are still staying high so it makes me feel good.
> 
> I'm also monitoring my caloric intake. My BMI is low, so I need to be sure I'm getting enough calories to sustain both of us, especially on the days I'm running. Right now I'm not supposed to add a ton of extra calories so I'm just making sure I'm getting there or a little over.
> 
> I'm glad you ladies are doing so wonderfully! I pray all the time that the little bean sticks and we have a happy, healthy baby.

Good on you with the calorie monitoring! And the running! I've been so exhausted too - when I get home from work I'm good for nothing other than dinner, bath and bed! Still not had much in the way of nausea and I'm now getting to the stage where I want it (how twisted is that haha!) just so that I have a clear sign that I am pregnant! Still doesn't feel real! Xx


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you got the warm welcome malemeamammy :hugs: I found out I was pregnant 10piui on VALENTINES DAY I made it very special when I told OH it was just wonderful!

That really upsets me that you have a friend that would treat you that way. I have someone in my wedding who will be nine months pregnant and I wouldn't have it any other way! Not much of a friend I say! Cheer up buttercup it's not good for your little bean ;). 

P.s. I love that we share due dates!!!!


----------



## Bambola

momofimaking2 - Welcome to our little group! Congrats on your BFP.. February is just wonderful! yay! 

Makemeamammy - Honey that is so terrible! I must say i have heard of this kind of behaviour before.. I mean, women telling their BM's that they cannot be part of the wedding if they are pregnant. It is really superficial.. Its her loss at the end of the day.. what i find even more horrible is that she didnt even congratulate you! WHAT THE HELL!? Is she crazy? I am sorry hun - she is clearly not worth it.. I can see she is jealous of you.


----------



## emmalg

jbell157 said:


> I can't wait for my appointment. Its next Wednesday, so one week to go. I'll be 5 weeks 2 days. I hope they do an ultrasound but I don't know if they will. I've been going to my ob/gyn for years, so maybe he'll help me out ;)

There wasn't very much to see at all, and probably not until 6+ weeks, but it doesn't hurt to ask! It's one of the good things I've found about consultant led care like they have in Spain as opposed to midwife led care in the UK. Here the ob-gyn's have their own machines, so you get regular ultrasounds instead of being sent to the hospital. And for the 20 weeks scan, you typically get sent for a 4D scan here. If you get the opportunity to get one, go for it!



momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies may I join? My EDD IS OCT. 28TH

Hello!! :wave:



makemeamammy said:


> :happydance: yay!! So happy for you hun! Aww I feel all left out on the ultrasound front now! I want one! :)

It'll happen before you know it! 



makemeamammy said:


> AFM - so I've had a pretty crap day all thanks to my supposed best friend. It's such a long story but to cut it very very short she has ditched me as her bridesmaid for being pregnant! I told her I would cover all dress costs etc but no, she didn't so much as say congrats just told me she couldn't believe how selfish I could be and why couldn't I just let her have her day! (Not entirely sure how me being pregnant stops her having her day?) she knew we were ttc and never outwardly said it was a problem although she has been really bitchy and off with me of late and I wondered if it was abut that. Wo needs enemies with friends like that eh :cry: :shrug:

OMG - how horrible! :hugs: :hugs: Maybe she is also slightly jealous to have found out you are expecting. We're here for you though! :friends:



makemeamammy said:


> Good on you with the calorie monitoring! And the running! I've been so exhausted too - when I get home from work I'm good for nothing other than dinner, bath and bed! Still not had much in the way of nausea and I'm now getting to the stage where I want it (how twisted is that haha!) just so that I have a clear sign that I am pregnant! Still doesn't feel real! Xx

For anyone who doesn't quite have the dedication to calorie count, the 300 calories extra you will need is roughly a bowl of cereals or a chocolate bar - not quite the "eating for two". Obviously the first helps keep your blood sugar more constant and fills you up more!

I am really tired too, but with a toddler I don't get the chance to just eat and go to bed like I could last time! I left the house at 7:30 this morning to get to the doctor's, went straight to work until 14:30, left to get DD, popped home for our snacks, took her to her swimming lesson whilst I chilled out in the cafe, then home, dinner for her, bath, feed and bed - never as easily as I hope. DH has made my dinner and it is now 22:45 here and I can't wait for my bed! :sleep:

It hasn't sunk in for me either yet! :)


----------



## jbell157

Welcome Katina! :hi: It's so exciting to have others who share the same EDD :)

Mamms what a b word!!! I know its tough but I think you will be glad to be rid of her. :hugs: I hate drama and find its more work not to like people and be angry than its even worth! Just hang in there and you'll learn who your true friends are! They will be the people who scream and jump up and down when you tell them ;)

Emma I feel the exact same way! I'm so exhausted at the end of the day. 

Unfortunately I'm taking Calculus 2 right now, am grade level chair for mathematics at my school, love to run every day, and I am coaching soccer (or football for my UK/European lovelies) I have so much I want to do I'm trying to just force myself. And it all accumulates to the fact that I'm really too scared to share the news with people in case we miscarry. Boo! I'll be happy when I'm on summer vacation! That will take a lot off my plate!

On top of that I found out what my nausea trigger is. Sweets! I was having a piece of cake for my co-workers birthday and I thought I was going to lose it! Luckily my best friend noticed and she grabbed some pretzels for me! Pretzels are my saving grace right now!


----------



## Bambola

Good morning ladies

Is anyone feeling sick in the stomach/vomiting yet? i know they normally say that starts at 6 weeks but i swear i have had a little bit of upset stomach already..

Also i caved and booked in with a GP to get some blood work done before my OB appointment - I am so scared that i will miscarry again so will do blood work over the next week to ensure HCG is climbing.. I couldnt help myself.. SO much for being calm and forgetting about it for a couple weeks... *sigh* I pray its all good for everyone..


----------



## emmalg

jbell157 said:


> Unfortunately I'm taking Calculus 2 right now, am grade level chair for mathematics at my school, love to run every day, and I am coaching soccer (or football for my UK/European lovelies) I have so much I want to do I'm trying to just force myself. And it all accumulates to the fact that I'm really too scared to share the news with people in case we miscarry. Boo! I'll be happy when I'm on summer vacation! That will take a lot off my plate!
> 
> On top of that I found out what my nausea trigger is. Sweets! I was having a piece of cake for my co-workers birthday and I thought I was going to lose it! Luckily my best friend noticed and she grabbed some pretzels for me! Pretzels are my saving grace right now!

I love calculus (!), after my Physics degree I considered teaching maths but at the time they wouldn't allow such a transfer (now they do - typical). 

Don't put yourself under too much pressure in these early days, you're exhausted because your body is working overtime to try and get a new life started. I once read about a lady who described it to her husband saying it was like climbing a mountain each day! You must rest when it becomes too much. It is safe to continue doing the things you usually do but don't push yourself too hard. The baby gets all your resources first, but that can leave you short - you don't want to make yourself ill.



Bambola said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Is anyone feeling sick in the stomach/vomiting yet? i know they normally say that starts at 6 weeks but i swear i have had a little bit of upset stomach already..
> 
> Also i caved and booked in with a GP to get some blood work done before my OB appointment - I am so scared that i will miscarry again so will do blood work over the next week to ensure HCG is climbing.. I couldnt help myself.. SO much for being calm and forgetting about it for a couple weeks... *sigh* I pray its all good for everyone..

It was one of the reasons I took my test at 12DPO! I have been feeling queasy already, the last few days it has been quite noticeable at times. I can't remember when it began last time, though it can start earlier than 6 weeks, that's just the average. 

Ginger is good to relieve the symptoms, whether you eat ginger biscuits (I mean British biscuits - cookies!), or drink ginger teas. 

It might be why when asked what I wanted to eat last night, I said I wanted something with rice - like Thai curry... Also it is usually worse if you get hungry, so maybe save some of your lunch to eat in the afternoon. My biggest issue at the moment is that only working 5 hours a day I am not entitled to a break, so I drive an hour to get to work, and hour to get home and end up 7 hours without more than a snack I can gobble up at my desk. I have to think of something...

:hugs: There is nothing I can say that will stop you worrying. We're all probably worrying with you, but with your mmc I can guess it must be on your mind even more. I think you are doing right with getting the blood work and hope everything goes well.

I'm also getting the odd hot flush. Anyone else?


----------



## emmalg

Actually I have one thing which I guess only Katina may be thinking about now, and that is having two children. Something my husband jokingly said has settled in my head and I can't seem to shake it.

I'm one of four children (the eldest by a long way) and love it, I always said I wanted 2 or 3 of my own. However, I love my DD so much, I'm still amazed at all the little things she's learning to do as she's growing up and suddenly I wonder if I can be a good mummy to more than one child. I always said you get more love to share around, you don't split the same amount between more people. But now I am scared.


----------



## missusgee

Afternoon ladies, how is everyone feeling?

Today is officially af day....no sign of her so I can feel myself relaxing a little!

Majority of symptoms have gone, just achy bbs now and sharp twinges in abdomen here abd there. Oh and feeling sooooo tired!


----------



## emmalg

missusgee said:


> Afternoon ladies, how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Today is officially af day....no sign of her so I can feel myself relaxing a little!
> 
> Majority of symptoms have gone, just achy bbs now and sharp twinges in abdomen here abd there. Oh and feeling sooooo tired!

Absolutely shattered! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## makemeamammy

Haha! This thread for the next few weeks is just going to be full of zombie women!! I spoke to the midwife today and I am going to book an appt for 6th March! Can't wait! I'm so excited!!

I am wishing I would feel sick because the only symptom I really have is tiredness and some serious bloating (feel like I'm already hiding a bump). At least if I felt sick I could convince myself I am actually pregnant and get over my POAS addiction (clearblue and IC done today alone :blush:) I need to see a therapist! :rofl:

Thank you all for your support re my supposed best friend! She has been weird with me ever since I told her we were ttc (she asked me to guarantee I wouldn't get preg and I told her I couldn't but would cover any costs involved) she said ok at the time but has been weird with me since. Out it all came yesterday. How I'm selfish and couldn't respect her wishes and have put her in 'planning hell' (dresses aren't even bought yet by the way!) she kept going on and on over text so in the end I just said leave me alone,I don't need this stress right now to which she replied calling me a sad, pathetic, lonely bully!!! All for getting pregnant!!!! :shrug: really hurt and upset but a bit relieved too that it's over with as I feel like I've been walking on egg shells round her for months now! 

How is everyone doing? I am so bursting to tell people, it's so difficult to keep quiet! Xx


----------



## emmalg

makemeamammy said:


> Haha! This thread for the next few weeks is just going to be full of zombie women!! I spoke to the midwife today and I am going to book an appt for 6th March! Can't wait! I'm so excited!!
> 
> I am wishing I would feel sick because the only symptom I really have is tiredness and some serious bloating (feel like I'm already hiding a bump). At least if I felt sick I could convince myself I am actually pregnant and get over my POAS addiction (clearblue and IC done today alone :blush:) I need to see a therapist! :rofl:
> 
> Thank you all for your support re my supposed best friend! She has been weird with me ever since I told her we were ttc (she asked me to guarantee I wouldn't get preg and I told her I couldn't but would cover any costs involved) she said ok at the time but has been weird with me since. Out it all came yesterday. How I'm selfish and couldn't respect her wishes and have put her in 'planning hell' (dresses aren't even bought yet by the way!) she kept going on and on over text so in the end I just said leave me alone,I don't need this stress right now to which she replied calling me a sad, pathetic, lonely bully!!! All for getting pregnant!!!! :shrug: really hurt and upset but a bit relieved too that it's over with as I feel like I've been walking on egg shells round her for months now!
> 
> How is everyone doing? I am so bursting to tell people, it's so difficult to keep quiet! Xx

SHE called YOU that?! I think that's that psychological thing where people push their feelings about themselves onto someone else. I'd have to ask MiL what the term is! It sounds like she isn't happy anyway.

I feel a bit queasy and it isn't really helping it to sink in, spare yourself!

I have told a few people now. A school friend who knew I was TTC, her first baby was due a week before mine (but I beat her to it) and her second is due in two weeks. My Grandma, my Mum, I'm trying to get hold of my Dad this evening. I also told a lady who's daughter swims with mine as she's 7 weeks pregnant. I think my DH is planning on telling his parents this weekend. Oh, and a close friend from work back in the UK office who has been TTC for about a year and having fertility investigations. She knew we were TTC another one and we've been discussing it quite regularly. 

Despite already telling so many people it's bursting to get out! :D


----------



## missusgee

Oh mammy, forget her, you need to stay relaxed and certainly don't need that crap at this exciting time!

I've told 4 people, but not my folks yet which is the hardest one as I want to tell them face to face but they live far away. My sis ordered me Dr Miriam Stoppard book which arrived today so have lots of reading to do! :-D


----------



## Bambola

I am going to wait till 12 weeks to tell everyone - so far only my husband, mum, sister and boss know.. I have sworn them all to secrecy... I need to make sure everything is ok - i had a dream last night that I had another miscarriage.. awful.. obviously I am thinking about it a lot.. :( 

Meanwhile - cotinuing to POAS doesnt do much once the test line is darker than the control line does it?? I stopped because I thought the tests were just going to look the same from now on as they have made the ink go as dark as it can..? I did a digital today and was hoping it would say 3+ weeks (so put me above where I am) but it came back with 2-3weeks.. ah well - it is still good and accurate I guess... Blood tests this afternoon will get the ball rolling! 

I have no symptoms yet - only a bit of fatigue, sore boobs and bloating/gas (eew!) I know what you mean when you say you kind of wish you were sick so you could be certain it was real! lol 

I am so excited to progress over the next 8 months with you ladies - i know this is a bit FAR FETCHED right now - but has anyone had any thought as to whether they will find out the sex of the baby when its time??


----------



## makemeamammy

Bambola said:


> I am going to wait till 12 weeks to tell everyone - so far only my husband, mum, sister and boss know.. I have sworn them all to secrecy... I need to make sure everything is ok - i had a dream last night that I had another miscarriage.. awful.. obviously I am thinking about it a lot.. :(
> 
> Meanwhile - cotinuing to POAS doesnt do much once the test line is darker than the control line does it?? I stopped because I thought the tests were just going to look the same from now on as they have made the ink go as dark as it can..? I did a digital today and was hoping it would say 3+ weeks (so put me above where I am) but it came back with 2-3weeks.. ah well - it is still good and accurate I guess... Blood tests this afternoon will get the ball rolling!
> 
> I have no symptoms yet - only a bit of fatigue, sore boobs and bloating/gas (eew!) I know what you mean when you say you kind of wish you were sick so you could be certain it was real! lol
> 
> I am so excited to progress over the next 8 months with you ladies - i know this is a bit FAR FETCHED right now - but has anyone had any thought as to whether they will find out the sex of the baby when its time??

I've thought about it! I'm such an impatient person that I think I would like to but DH thinks it should be a surprise. My only concern about knowing is that I will subconsciously buy stuff more suitable for that sex rather than neutral (I plan on having more kids so should really get neutral). What about you? Anyone else thought of this? Xx


----------



## Bambola

hehe I admire your patience Makemeamammy - i need to be more like you! I will find out - we both want to know and I am a shopaholic so will go and buy all girl or boy stuff! I cant resist.. 

P.S. was also lying in bed last night thinking about this thread and thinking how amazing it will be when we all post our ultrasound pics etc over the coming months! will be just lovely!


----------



## makemeamammy

I know! It's so great to have people going through it at exactly the same time. Kind of makes it even more exciting! Xxx


----------



## jbell157

emmalg said:


> I love calculus (!), after my Physics degree I considered teaching maths but at the time they wouldn't allow such a transfer (now they do - typical).
> 
> Don't put yourself under too much pressure in these early days, you're exhausted because your body is working overtime to try and get a new life started. I once read about a lady who described it to her husband saying it was like climbing a mountain each day! You must rest when it becomes too much. It is safe to continue doing the things you usually do but don't push yourself too hard. The baby gets all your resources first, but that can leave you short - you don't want to make yourself ill.

I love Calculus as well! It's my favorite math so far. As for doing to much I'm trying to take it easier. Normally I would work out 5-6 days a week and I think I'm going to cut back to 3-4 days for now. Honestly, running makes me feel so much more energized in the morning...but by lunch I'm done! 



emmalg said:


> Actually I have one thing which I guess only Katina may be thinking about now, and that is having two children. Something my husband jokingly said has settled in my head and I can't seem to shake it.
> 
> I'm one of four children (the eldest by a long way) and love it, I always said I wanted 2 or 3 of my own. However, I love my DD so much, I'm still amazed at all the little things she's learning to do as she's growing up and suddenly I wonder if I can be a good mummy to more than one child. I always said you get more love to share around, you don't split the same amount between more people. But now I am scared.

Fortunately that's not something I have to worry about this time around; however, Emma, I'm sure you are going to be a fantastic mom to both of your babies!!! :thumbup:



makemeamammy said:


> Haha! This thread for the next few weeks is just going to be full of zombie women!! I spoke to the midwife today and I am going to book an appt for 6th March! Can't wait! I'm so excited!!
> 
> I am wishing I would feel sick because the only symptom I really have is tiredness and some serious bloating (feel like I'm already hiding a bump). At least if I felt sick I could convince myself I am actually pregnant and get over my POAS addiction (clearblue and IC done today alone :blush:) I need to see a therapist! :rofl:
> 
> Thank you all for your support re my supposed best friend! She has been weird with me ever since I told her we were ttc (she asked me to guarantee I wouldn't get preg and I told her I couldn't but would cover any costs involved) she said ok at the time but has been weird with me since. Out it all came yesterday. How I'm selfish and couldn't respect her wishes and have put her in 'planning hell' (dresses aren't even bought yet by the way!) she kept going on and on over text so in the end I just said leave me alone,I don't need this stress right now to which she replied calling me a sad, pathetic, lonely bully!!! All for getting pregnant!!!! :shrug: really hurt and upset but a bit relieved too that it's over with as I feel like I've been walking on egg shells round her for months now!
> 
> How is everyone doing? I am so bursting to tell people, it's so difficult to keep quiet! Xx

You're right! I know I definitely feel like a zombie! I'm so tired! By 10:30 in the morning I'm just exhausted. It's a little frustrating because, as a teacher, I feel off my game. I had to literally sit in an empty desk group and have the kids come to me with their questions as I was so tired! I feel like they think I'm being lazy and I wish I could tell them why but its just way to soon!

As far as your friend, I agree with Emma. She sounds absolutely bonkers! And you were totally right in distancing yourself from the drama and stress. 

I really want to tell people, I'm excited to, I'm just scared. I don't want to have to deliver the news that we miscarried after we tell people we are pregnant. I just mostly want to tell my family...I just don't want any leaks on facebook. I'm starting to not like that thing very much! 



Bambola said:


> I am going to wait till 12 weeks to tell everyone - so far only my husband, mum, sister and boss know.. I have sworn them all to secrecy... I need to make sure everything is ok - i had a dream last night that I had another miscarriage.. awful.. obviously I am thinking about it a lot.. :(
> 
> I have no symptoms yet - only a bit of fatigue, sore boobs and bloating/gas (eew!) I know what you mean when you say you kind of wish you were sick so you could be certain it was real! lol
> 
> I am so excited to progress over the next 8 months with you ladies - i know this is a bit FAR FETCHED right now - but has anyone had any thought as to whether they will find out the sex of the baby when its time??

I'm waiting until 12 weeks to tell most people as well. I have a list of when I'm going to tell particular people...I know I'm crazy. I just don't want to forget the people that I want to tell myself so they don't hear about it on facebook. My family is at the "after our first ultrasound" mark. The rest of my close friends and family are at the 12 week mark and facebook people are at the 13 week mark. 

I'm also super excited to see ultrasounds!!!! As for finding out the gender...I kind of wanted it to be a surprise but DH says no! He wants to know what to expect. And with the silent nervousness he has going on right now, I've decided to go with it.


----------



## missusgee

Haha jbell 'silent nervousness' sums it up so well! My hubby is excited but very quiet the last week  

I really want to find our gender! I want a boy personally, but will obviously be overjoyed whatever happens. Bonus of having a girl though means I have tons of hand me downs from family and friends as seems to be girls everywhere! 

Feel so stupidly tired, I go to bed at 9 every night atm!


----------



## makemeamammy

emmalg said:


> Actually I have one thing which I guess only Katina may be thinking about now, and that is having two children. Something my husband jokingly said has settled in my head and I can't seem to shake it.
> 
> I'm one of four children (the eldest by a long way) and love it, I always said I wanted 2 or 3 of my own. However, I love my DD so much, I'm still amazed at all the little things she's learning to do as she's growing up and suddenly I wonder if I can be a good mummy to more than one child. I always said you get more love to share around, you don't split the same amount between more people. But now I am scared.

Don't worry hun! It's just hormones. You will get double the love. I bet when you had your DD you got a rush of love for her that's stayed ever since? The same will happen when you have this one, he/she will give you their own personal 'love rush' so you'll have more than enough to go round xxx


----------



## emmalg

Bambola said:


> I am going to wait till 12 weeks to tell everyone - so far only my husband, mum, sister and boss know.. I have sworn them all to secrecy... I need to make sure everything is ok - i had a dream last night that I had another miscarriage.. awful.. obviously I am thinking about it a lot.. :(
> 
> I am so excited to progress over the next 8 months with you ladies - i know this is a bit FAR FETCHED right now - but has anyone had any thought as to whether they will find out the sex of the baby when its time??

:hugs: What a horrible dream. :hugs: 

I won't be telling anyone else until at least 12 weeks.

When I was expecting DD I had convinced myself I was going to have a boy. We wanted a surprise though and when I went for my scan the doc just told us she was a girl before I'd even got comfortable - for her it was a reflex action - barely anyone in Spain goes through the pregnancy without finding out. I was absolutely shocked, I managed to get through the rest of the scan, then left the building and burst into tears. The thing is I didn't mind either way but I'd spent the first half of the pregnancy imagining a little boy! I will probably find out this time too so that I am mentally prepared and can daydream! :)



makemeamammy said:


> I've thought about it! I'm such an impatient person that I think I would like to but DH thinks it should be a surprise. My only concern about knowing is that I will subconsciously buy stuff more suitable for that sex rather than neutral (I plan on having more kids so should really get neutral). What about you? Anyone else thought of this? Xx

I compromised, when I bought vests, babygros and things I bought 1 pack of neutral and one girly one (not that I am a very girly person but I found I couldn't resist!). I didn't buy a lot more than that for the first few months and was glad I didn't, they only wear things for a few weeks before they've grown out of them. All the bedding, pram, cot, etc, are neutral so I can easily use them again.



jbell157 said:


> I love Calculus as well! It's my favorite math so far. As for doing to much I'm trying to take it easier. Normally I would work out 5-6 days a week and I think I'm going to cut back to 3-4 days for now. Honestly, running makes me feel so much more energized in the morning...but by lunch I'm done!

I'm impressed you have that much energy! :)



jbell157 said:


> I'm also super excited to see ultrasounds!!!! As for finding out the gender...I kind of wanted it to be a surprise but DH says no! He wants to know what to expect. And with the silent nervousness he has going on right now, I've decided to go with it.




missusgee said:


> Haha jbell 'silent nervousness' sums it up so well! My hubby is excited but very quiet the last week
> 
> I really want to find our gender! I want a boy personally, but will obviously be overjoyed whatever happens. Bonus of having a girl though means I have tons of hand me downs from family and friends as seems to be girls everywhere!
> 
> Feel so stupidly tired, I go to bed at 9 every night atm!

"Silent nervousness" LOL! When I finally got pregnant with DD, my DH went absolutely crazy. i don't mean shouting and things, but huge mood swings, never good, going from "Oh, woe is me, I have to grow up, I have lost my youth", to not wanting to talk about it at all. It was really horrible and really weirdly almost broke us up. It was at 16 weeks when my bleeding started and I was ordered to rest, not drive and not travel to Spain immediately that all of a sudden he came around. I was staying with family in Bristol as he'd been on a stag weekend and he made his parents who had just driven from Sheffield to pick him up from Norfolk and driven back (a 5 hour return trip) come and rescue me from my family (who as much as I love them really do my head in with fussing), which was a 6 hour return journey. 

This time he is much more interested. He blames his strangeness last time on the fact he was working away in Spain already, so missed almost all of the first trimester. He couldn't be a better Daddy though! <3

I went to bed at 10 pm last night but am still exhausted, today I have a stinking cold and a migraine as well which isn't helping my overall mood.


----------



## emmalg

makemeamammy said:


> Don't worry hun! It's just hormones. You will get double the love. I bet when you had your DD you got a rush of love for her that's stayed ever since? The same will happen when you have this one, he/she will give you their own personal 'love rush' so you'll have more than enough to go round xxx

You're right of course! Thank you!


----------



## jbell157

Emma I'm so glad your DH came around! It's amazing how men react differently to finding out their lives will be changed forever. He did seem to save himself quite well by coming to rescue you! How chivalrous! Also, I can't believe your doc just blurted out the sex like that. I would have been quite perturbed. 

I do want to find out the sex and I'm hoping for a boy. Not for any reason in particular other than I can't find any girl names that I truly love and DH and I have had a boy's name picked out for as long as I can remember. But honestly, I really don't mind which. I will be excited either way.

As for the bedtime, I went to bed at 9 last night as well. That was after falling asleep on the couch at 8:30! My gosh I feel so ridiculous being so tired all the time. It's hard to remember that our bodies are working overtime on a special surprise for us ;) I'm trying to be grateful for the symptoms though. A lady at school found out she just had a miscarriage. Its sad business. She was a co-teacher with me last year and she is just wonderful. I feel very sad for her.


----------



## momof1making2

makemeamammy said:


> emmalg said:
> 
> 
> Actually I have one thing which I guess only Katina may be thinking about now, and that is having two children. Something my husband jokingly said has settled in my head and I can't seem to shake it.
> 
> I'm one of four children (the eldest by a long way) and love it, I always said I wanted 2 or 3 of my own. However, I love my DD so much, I'm still amazed at all the little things she's learning to do as she's growing up and suddenly I wonder if I can be a good mummy to more than one child. I always said you get more love to share around, you don't split the same amount between more people. But now I am scared.
> 
> Don't worry hun! It's just hormones. You will get double the love. I bet when you had your DD you got a rush of love for her that's stayed ever since? The same will happen when you have this one, he/she will give you their own personal 'love rush' so you'll have more than enough to go round xxxClick to expand...


I'm scared too, :( my heart is consumed with my daughter how does it grow more?


----------



## momof1making2

Have any of you ladies contemplated midwife vs. OBGYN?


----------



## Bambola

momof1making2 said:


> Have any of you ladies contemplated midwife vs. OBGYN?

I def see the pros of both.. I will be having both! If I had to pick only one though, I would prob go with the OB.. what do you think!?


----------



## makemeamammy

momof1making2 said:


> Have any of you ladies contemplated midwife vs. OBGYN?

I don't think you get a choice in Scotland. You just see a community midwife and then when you're delivering its just in an NHS hospital with midwives but doctors are on hand. Unless you choose to have a home birth or go private.


----------



## missusgee

Well, I am officially a POAS addict! Took another boots test today and strongest line yet, yay! I think it's just because I'm so worried about my hcg levels not rising, must learn to chill out! 

48 hours until my Dr's appt, what kind of things should I be asking at this stage? I don't want to go in and just sit there feeling daft.

How you all feeling? I accidentally fell asleep for 2 hours yesterday afternoon so couldn't sleep lastnight, was so irritable with everything yesterday...mostly the sound of other people breathing was winding me up!! Haha

For most of us it's already been a week since we got our bfp's isn't it!? That went quick!!


----------



## jbell157

missusgee said:


> Well, I am officially a POAS addict! Took another boots test today and strongest line yet, yay! I think it's just because I'm so worried about my hcg levels not rising, must learn to chill out!
> 
> 48 hours until my Dr's appt, what kind of things should I be asking at this stage? I don't want to go in and just sit there feeling daft.
> 
> How you all feeling? I accidentally fell asleep for 2 hours yesterday afternoon so couldn't sleep lastnight, was so irritable with everything yesterday...mostly the sound of other people breathing was winding me up!! Haha
> 
> For most of us it's already been a week since we got our bfp's isn't it!? That went quick!!

I was thinking the same thing yesterday! The week has just flown by. My appointment is Wednesday. I'm going to ask stuff like how many days I should be exercising and I'm severely lactose intolerant so what are ways other than milk I can be sure I get enough calcium and vitamin d? I also want the no-no food list.

I am going to an ob/gyn. I have been going to him for my yearly for quite a few years and want to stay with him. He is so nice and will sit in the room and talk with you and answer all your questions.


----------



## emmalg

momof1making2 said:


> Have any of you ladies contemplated midwife vs. OBGYN?

I don't get a choice here (though I have heard of one midwife who does do home births in the city). Generally Spain over-medicalises ('scuse the invented word) birth, the caesarean rate has been steadily climbing to about 30%. The figures terrified me and the knowledge you have no choice, you're not allowed to move around, you get told off if you don't have an epidural... My first obgyn even wanted to induce me just cos he was going to India around my due date! 

I finally found a clinic specialising in natural birth, and in the end just had the midwives with me as the obgyn was with someone else at the time. I've stayed with her as they were really good - just hope I can make it to the hospital in time - it is an hour away in traffic!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Sorry I havent posted ladies.. I lost the thread somehow :( but I found it again :) Here is my story for the last week just so everyone is on the same page...

I got my first bfp on February 12 and a second one on Valentines day, on february 15 I had a negative test so I went to the drs. where my test was alsi negative. I asked to draw blood and they did the same day ans my level was less than .05(not pregnant) on the feb. 17 my levels jumped to 6 and by feb 21 my levels had gotten to 60!! I am currently doubling hcg every 28 hours! Tge dr told me that my poaitive tests ciuld have been from a cervical cyst poping at the same time as my egg released cauaing a false positive that ultimatly helped my little jelly bean to stick. The dr has put me on prescription prenatals, and I have my first ob appointment in a week and a half(because my case to start off with was so strange and we dont know my conception date).

According to my lmp I am 8 weeks pregnant but according to when I believe I ovulated I am 5 weeks and 3 days and still my levels suggest 3-4 weeks... my Edd is anywhere from Oct. 24 to Nov. 8

My symptoms are tender bbs, I stopped biting my nails out of nowhere, light cramping/bloating, hungry sooner and full faster, exhausted by the end of the day, and mood swingy (I am such a sweetheart b I have little patience right now).

How are all of you ladies??


----------



## missusgee

Wow sasha you have been through so much this last week! Fantastic news on the hcg levels rising. Tbh thats what I'm most worried about. I'm taking a test every 48 hours to make sure the test line is a)still there and b) getting darker....so far so good! 

I am also definitely feeling hungrier but also feel queasy once I eat. 

I'm also having random period pain like cramp now and then, only lasts for a few seconds but when it happens I just want to curl up. Weird.


----------



## missusgee

Wow sasha you have been through so much this last week! Fantastic news on the hcg levels rising. Tbh thats what I'm most worried about. I'm taking a test every 48 hours to make sure the test line is a)still there and b) getting darker....so far so good! 

I am also definitely feeling hungrier but also feel queasy once I eat. 

I'm also having random period pain like cramp now and then, only lasts for a few seconds but when it happens I just want to curl up. Weird.


----------



## missusgee

Sorry for double post...my phone is going mad! :-D


----------



## makemeamammy

So glad to see you again here Sasha :hugs:

I've had the same 'period cramp' like symptoms and also worrying about hcg. Tests are now as dark as they can be. Was thinking earlier of asking nurse for blood test to check levels on Monday when I'm in but I have no real reason to check (other than paranoia) so I'm scared to ask incase they think I'm being crazy. :dohh: xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

dont be scared to ask... if you tell them you just feel like you need to know they will give it to you.. unless you have seen/heard the heart beat!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Period cramps over here too :( glad we're all going through this together. Thanks for the responses on my midwife question. :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

3]


momof1making2 said:


> Have any of you ladies contemplated midwife vs. OBGYN?

I def see the pros of both.. I will be having both! If I had to pick only one though, I would prob go with the OB.. what do you think!?[/QUOTE]



I think I may go midwife ;)


----------



## makemeamammy

SashaJoy13 said:


> dont be scared to ask... if you tell them you just feel like you need to know they will give it to you.. unless you have seen/heard the heart beat!!!

No I haven't. I presume it's too early to see/hear it yet? Does anybody know when those home heartbeat kits start working? Do they give you the results there and then or do you have to wait a few days? 

Sorry for the Spanish Inquisition haha xx


----------



## momof1making2

jbell157 said:


> missusgee said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am officially a POAS addict! Took another boots test today and strongest line yet, yay! I think it's just because I'm so worried about my hcg levels not rising, must learn to chill out!
> 
> 48 hours until my Dr's appt, what kind of things should I be asking at this stage? I don't want to go in and just sit there feeling daft.
> 
> How you all feeling? I accidentally fell asleep for 2 hours yesterday afternoon so couldn't sleep lastnight, was so irritable with everything yesterday...mostly the sound of other people breathing was winding me up!! Haha
> 
> For most of us it's already been a week since we got our bfp's isn't it!? That went quick!!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing yesterday! The week has just flown by. My appointment is Wednesday. I'm going to ask stuff like how many days I should be exercising and I'm severely lactose intolerant so what are ways other than milk I can be sure I get enough calcium and vitamin d? I also want the no-no food list.
> 
> I am going to an ob/gyn. I have been going to him for my yearly for quite a few years and want to stay with him. He is so nice and will sit in the room and talk with you and answer all your questions.Click to expand...


You are so lucky to have your appointment coming up this week. Mine isn't until the 4th and she said I would have my first sonogram the week of the 11th, I cant wait! I cant wait to here how yours goes!


----------



## SashaJoy13

you can see that heartbeat at 6 weeks but hearing it wont come till 11 weeks at the dr and about 16 -t home


----------



## jbell157

I'm also glad you got to join us Sasha! 

My first appointment is Wednesday but I'll only be 5 weeks 2 days so even if they do a sonogram I won't see much or be able to hear a heart beat. But at least I'll know when my appointment to see that will be!


----------



## Bambola

So happy your here Sasha! Fantastic story!! looks like everyone is doing well which is great!! 

I had my first bloods taken just under 48 hours ago and have my next set really early tomorrow morning.. I then get my results tomorrow night.. I am really worried.. My symptoms are minimal at the moment.. 

I also did a digi today (at 4 weeks, 6 days) and it said 3+ weeks so my hcg has risen in the past 48 hours but hopefully it has risen enough!! The digital result also came back ridiculously fast compared to all other ones I have done.. Hope that's a good sign.. 

Will be asking doctor about hot showers and some dietary stuff.. Lol


----------



## SashaJoy13

Bambola im sure your fine... minimal symptoms can be a symptom and as long as your rising you should be fine!!


----------



## momof1making2

Bambola said:


> So happy your here Sasha! Fantastic story!! looks like everyone is doing well which is great!!
> 
> I had my first bloods taken just under 48 hours ago and have my next set really early tomorrow morning.. I then get my results tomorrow night.. I am really worried.. My symptoms are minimal at the moment..
> 
> I also did a digi today (at 4 weeks, 6 days) and it said 3+ weeks so my hcg has risen in the past 48 hours but hopefully it has risen enough!! The digital result also came back ridiculously fast compared to all other ones I have done.. Hope that's a good sign..
> 
> Will be asking doctor about hot showers and some dietary stuff.. Lol

Don't worry hun I'm at the same as you and also symptom free. I guess they usually don't start much until 6 weeks so I'm sure you're fine :hugs: .


----------



## Bambola

Thanks Sasha and momof1.. I will let everyone know how I go tomorrow night.. Xxx


----------



## makemeamammy

Bambola said:


> So happy your here Sasha! Fantastic story!! looks like everyone is doing well which is great!!
> 
> I had my first bloods taken just under 48 hours ago and have my next set really early tomorrow morning.. I then get my results tomorrow night.. I am really worried.. My symptoms are minimal at the moment..
> 
> I also did a digi today (at 4 weeks, 6 days) and it said 3+ weeks so my hcg has risen in the past 48 hours but hopefully it has risen enough!! The digital result also came back ridiculously fast compared to all other ones I have done.. Hope that's a good sign..
> 
> Will be asking doctor about hot showers and some dietary stuff.. Lol

Take comfort in the digi hun! Your levels are rising which is what counts. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. Our little poppy seeds have grown into apple seeds!!! (Or should that be pumpkin seeds given when they're all going to come out?!) :winkwink:

AFM - FIVE WEEKS TODAY!!! I think I will ask for blood tomorrow. I hope she doesn't look at me like a crazy person. I also have very few symptoms, some shooting pains like sudden AF cramps and tiredness. Going to bed really early but then waking up really early too and can't get back to sleep! I knew I would be giving my long lies up eventually but didn't think it would be this soon :rofl:


----------



## emmalg

As I said on the other forum, I am so glad you could join us Sasha, whenever the baby is due!

I felt nauseous early last week, but not any more. I had AF-like cramps whilst I was spotting last week - it finally stopped yesterday, it was 7/8 days in all, 3-4 of which had a light flow like CD1. Now I am just tired and my nipples are sore when BF DD. I feel pretty symptom free really.

I just wish I could shake this horrible cold.


----------



## SashaJoy13

lol mammy the sleep thing is crazy right... and I have heard it only gets worse from here!!

Emma... its okay to be symptom free! I am mostly symptom free too and I am happy to have joined you! I am so surprised by it!

Are any of you going through the emotional turmoil yet? At times im super excited and I think about it all the time then Im really scared and ask hubby if I will be a good mom, then I wonder if hubby will be a good dad, then I start planning the baby shower and all of my appointments! I feel like zome sort of crazy person!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Well that's ok! We can be 7 crazy pregnant ladies together :hugs: I've totally been doing that. One minute I'm doing another HPT because I've got it in my head it's gone and the next minute I'm picking nursery decor! Today I started talking to DH about what the bedroom arrangements should be when we had no. 2! He looked at me like I'd completely lost it :rofl: xx


----------



## missusgee

Hahaha you ladies make me laugh, just because you make me feel normal!! :-D I am sooooo short tempered these last few days, getting wound up by the littlest of things.

I'm with you on the freaking out thing, one minute I'm POAS to make sure all is fine, next I'm terrified that I've made a big mistake, mainly financially and I'm also really scared that me and DH won't get to spend time together, just the two of us and it will effect our marriage. Is this normal to think like this?


----------



## makemeamammy

missusgee said:


> Hahaha you ladies make me laugh, just because you make me feel normal!! :-D I am sooooo short tempered these last few days, getting wound up by the littlest of things.
> 
> I'm with you on the freaking out thing, one minute I'm POAS to make sure all is fine, next I'm terrified that I've made a big mistake, mainly financially and I'm also really scared that me and DH won't get to spend time together, just the two of us and it will effect our marriage. Is this normal to think like this?

Who knows but if it isn't normal then at least we are all nut jobs together! :rofl: xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow I feel so much better knowing that! :) My hubby thinks im nuts so Im glad I can feel normal when I talkto yo guys!! I am making a list of que to ask the ob and thinking of making another thread in first trimester to see what those ladies have to say... that way lots of people can have a reference to what they should ask!


----------



## emmalg

Oh, it's definitely okay to be symptom free. Though I had nausea at times, I got through my first trimester last time with barely another symptom. I was only sick twice last time. What I remember having and have already got this time is a really sensitive gag reflex when brushing my teeth which is really annoying.

I really can't remember what I asked last time!

My DH is applying for a new job in Belgium now that I am PG and will be off on maternity leave later in the year. I wouldn't have wanted to move yet otherwise as I am really enjoying the new role I have been given since going back in October 2012, but I am more than happy now. I know he'll love the job if he gets it too. I'm just hoping the move will happen after the baby is born so I don't have to look for new care, but if I do it wont be the first time! :)


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies. Can I join the crazy train? I'm so irritable lately. Other than that I'm just tired and I have sore bbs. I'm glad I'm not the only person going crazy. 

Emma how exciting that you may move to Belgium. If it happens I hope it is extremely stress free!


----------



## momof1making2

Me to, me to, I'll be the caboose :haha:. I have turned into some crazy irrational crazy lady. With mood swings up the wazoo! Yikes, poor OH. Also, someone stole my brain..... I forget EVERYTHING!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I have decided I am going to tell my dad today... I have never kept a secret from him and I obviously still cant... I just feel lije my dad might be able to talk some sense into my mood swings... if only for an hour! lol


----------



## makemeamammy

SashaJoy13 said:


> I have decided I am going to tell my dad today... I have never kept a secret from him and I obviously still cant... I just feel lije my dad might be able to talk some sense into my mood swings... if only for an hour! lol

Aww, good luck hun, I bet he'll be thrilled! My mum and I both ended up in floods of tears when I told them and my dad just came over and held me so tight (easier to hide emotion if people can't see your face as he's not a crying sort of guy) :winkwink:

So I told myself I wasn't as tired today after a good weekend of doing nothing, even went for a walk with the dog earlier. Told myself I was just going for a half hour nap at 6pm. Now I've just woken up and it's 9:53 pm!! Oh well, bye bye weekend! :rofl:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Lol... I took a nap for about that long 45 minutes after I woke up this morning! I am now with my dad and I just told him, he says he is excited and freaked out and he believes that I am still a virgin and this is an immaculate conception! I figure why drop too many secrets all at once? I will let him have his little fantasy! He also told me that I can be crazy but I cant be mean!


----------



## Bambola

hehe so lovely Sasha - glad everyone is having positive experiences sharing the news so far!

I know what you girls mean about napping - I was asleep by 8pm last night and didnt wake up till this morning!! 

I had my second bloods done at 7:30am this morning.. the results will come at 5pm today.. I am just a ball of nerves.. i had really strange dreams all night about my pregnancy... just praying all is ok.. I feel like i want to cry but I cant because I am at work!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Bambola... everything is just fine hun! im sure your baby is doing super well!!


----------



## jbell157

Aww Sasha how sweet. I can't wait until I tell my family. I'm probably going to tell them after this appointment or the next. 

Bambola you are fine. Its perfectly normal to be worried :hugs:


----------



## emmalg

My Dad was really grumpy when I told him last time as somehow it made him old. He will be 60 this year, he's no spring chicken! He loves DD to bits now so thought he'd come around instead he got grumpy, said he worried about the state of the world and didn't DH know how to use condoms. :rofl: This man is father to 4 children! Apparently that's different they eere unexpected! 

Bambola, everything will be fine, crazy dreams are normal too.


----------



## emmalg

Is my ticker wrong or is it telling me how the week begins rather than finishes?


----------



## Bambola

Thank you Sasha, Jbell and Emma for your words of support.. Today was horrible! 

Just got a call from the doctor and he said everything looks great!! So on Friday afternoon at 4pm my levels were 2090 and then on Monday morning at 7:30am (approx 60 hours later) they were 5200!! 

Thank God... I am so relieved! Now for my 6.5 week scan next week!! Common little bean!! Stick!!!! 

Also- do you guys have nicknames for your bub yet? (like bean or peanut) hehe


----------



## missusgee

Great news everything is going well for us so far!

I call my bean "little pea" despite the fact it's smaller  

Just getting ready for my first dr's appt, still no idea what to ask or expect but I'm sure it will be fine. Think I might ask to have hcg levels checked, just because it's my main worry atm. POAS this morning just to make sure I hadn't just imagined it all before seeing the Dr...needless to say it's all very real!! Haha.

Wishing you all a wonderful day!


----------



## SashaJoy13

My baby is my little Jelly Bean!!! (especially if its a girl)


----------



## missusgee

Just come out of my dr's appt. In tears.

I had a new young female dr, she didn't have a clue. Told me nothing. Said they don't do blood tests so early despite me telling her I'm worried. She disappeared for 10 minutes to ask the Dr in room next door what she should do. Abd then finished by saying I should go yo another dr's nearer where I live despite me having been with this dr's for about 10 years! 

I'm so angry and upset that I completely wasted my time. She made me feel so nervous and uncomfortable. NOT what I wanted for my first appt! :-(


----------



## Bambola

missusgee said:


> Just come out of my dr's appt. In tears.
> 
> I had a new young female dr, she didn't have a clue. Told me nothing. Said they don't do blood tests so early despite me telling her I'm worried. She disappeared for 10 minutes to ask the Dr in room next door what she should do. Abd then finished by saying I should go yo another dr's nearer where I live despite me having been with this dr's for about 10 years!
> 
> I'm so angry and upset that I completely wasted my time. She made me feel so nervous and uncomfortable. NOT what I wanted for my first appt! :-(

That is absolutely disgusting.. I am so sorry Hun.. What a nasty witch!! I think you should see someone else.. :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

missusgee said:


> Just come out of my dr's appt. In tears.
> 
> I had a new young female dr, she didn't have a clue. Told me nothing. Said they don't do blood tests so early despite me telling her I'm worried. She disappeared for 10 minutes to ask the Dr in room next door what she should do. Abd then finished by saying I should go yo another dr's nearer where I live despite me having been with this dr's for about 10 years!
> 
> I'm so angry and upset that I completely wasted my time. She made me feel so nervous and uncomfortable. NOT what I wanted for my first appt! :-(

Oh no! I'm so sorry! :hugs: Maybe she is right and you should go somewhere else. But not for the reason she stated. I know you have been going to that doctor for awhile but that behavior is uncalled for.

Bambola I'm so glad everything came back wonderfully!


----------



## missusgee

Thanks girls, I will register with my local dr's today. 

I just feel totally deflated :-( don't know what I expected today, just a but more confidence and confirmation from dr's maybe?

Anyhoo, must stay happy and positive...little pea needs happy thoughts!!


----------



## emmalg

Good news Bambola!

MissusGee, please don't worry. A new surgery opened near my mum's and she was told to move after about 40 years with the same surgery - she's very happy now though. 

I was in the UK at the start of my last pregnancy and I saw the Dr at about 5 weeks (first appt I could get of course), was told I needed to see the midwife as in the UK the midwives petitioned for a midwife-led service and GPs have absolutely nothing to do with pregnancy at all any more (so very helpful and how was I to know that as a first time pregnant lady?). 

My first appointment with the midwives was as expected on the NHS at 10 weeks which is an absolutely eternal wait. However, everything was fine and I was more than happy with the support I got from that point on - I really missed my midwives when I moved here, they were so approachable.

Everything will go just as well for you, just relax and enjoy the magic of knowing you have a little bean growing inside. I spent all my time poring over "Your baby's development this week" things and bought a book so I could follow it all.

If do you have any issues before then, you are generally expected to go to A&E.

As for how we arrived at our name for DD when I was pg, I have no idea, but very early on she became Nanobot. Since this one is smaller in comparison with her, according to DH it will have to be something smaller on the scale, so I guess it is our Picobot!


----------



## makemeamammy

Bambola - so pleased with your hcg levels! That's great!!
Missusgee - I definitely think you should see another doctor!

So I'm just back from the nurse who was completely useless. Checked my bp and checked incase I had cystitis because of the frequent toilet trips (I have a history of kidney problems). All was well, I told her I wanted my bloods done to check hcg level and she just said 'ask the midwife when you see her'. I then went to make the midwife appt (mw told me to book in for Wed 6th) to be told there's no appointments left so I will have to wait until the 13th :cry:

That is sooooo long to wait and worry about my hcg (even although I know I've got no reason other than lack of symptoms)!!! Now I don't know what to do?!!! What do you guys think? Should I man up and wait it out or ask to see doctor to get bloods done? A bit worried doctor will be annoyed at me making an appointment without having anything actually wrong with me or might just say what nurse said and tell me to wait for midwife.

We have been calling ours Bubble for some reason. Loving the Picobot, very original :rofl:


----------



## missusgee

Oh mammy that does feel like ages away doesn't it! I guess we just have to wait these things out :-( I am worried about hcg levels too, but Dr just said theydon't routinely test for this and I just have to ?relax' until 12 week scan. Gee thanks dr!!!

I went to my local Dr this evening and registered, got an appt Friday afternoon so hopefully thats more successful.

I had a complete meltdown over this mess in work this afternoon, luckily I told my best friend who I work with so she covered for me! Gonna have to get a grip of these hormones ad I think people are starting to catch on due to my tiredness and sudden lack of consuming gallons of tea!


----------



## emmalg

makemeamammy said:


> Bambola - so pleased with your hcg levels! That's great!!
> Missusgee - I definitely think you should see another doctor!
> 
> So I'm just back from the nurse who was completely useless. Checked my bp and checked incase I had cystitis because of the frequent toilet trips (I have a history of kidney problems). All was well, I told her I wanted my bloods done to check hcg level and she just said 'ask the midwife when you see her'. I then went to make the midwife appt (mw told me to book in for Wed 6th) to be told there's no appointments left so I will have to wait until the 13th :cry:
> 
> That is sooooo long to wait and worry about my hcg (even although I know I've got no reason other than lack of symptoms)!!! Now I don't know what to do?!!! What do you guys think? Should I man up and wait it out or ask to see doctor to get bloods done? A bit worried doctor will be annoyed at me making an appointment without having anything actually wrong with me or might just say what nurse said and tell me to wait for midwife.
> 
> We have been calling ours Bubble for some reason. Loving the Picobot, very original :rofl:

LOL! Mammy, I am sure that by the time the 13th comes around you'll be able to throw up all over the MW's room without a stain on your conscience as payback for waiting so long!

It is still very early for any of us to have much in the way of symptoms, even two of my good friends who were unfortunate enough to get hyperemesis gravidarum (morning sickness so severe you need IV fluids) didn't start to get symptoms until the end of the 6th or 7th week, though it then lasted for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## makemeamammy

Lol thanks ladies! You are all so good at cheering me up when I'm feeling sorry for myself! I've pencilled in the throwing up on midwife!! 

Everyone in Britain has heard of hyperemisis thanks to Kate Middleton. Every time I wish for sickness a little part of me (the wee evil part laughs and says 'you will rue the day you wished for that'). At least if I do get it I can tell everyone that this does infact prove that, as I suspected, I am a princess (same illness is enough proof I reckon) :rofl:


----------



## SashaJoy13

lol mammy! that is super funny!


----------



## emmalg

makemeamammy said:
 

> Lol thanks ladies! You are all so good at cheering me up when I'm feeling sorry for myself! I've pencilled in the throwing up on midwife!!
> 
> Everyone in Britain has heard of hyperemisis thanks to Kate Middleton. Every time I wish for sickness a little part of me (the wee evil part laughs and says 'you will rue the day you wished for that'). At least if I do get it I can tell everyone that this does infact prove that, as I suspected, I am a princess (same illness is enough proof I reckon) :rofl:

Of course, I forgot she was in hospital a while back, Princess Mammy! :)


----------



## makemeamammy

Ok so I sent poor DH out to the shop (8 miles away) after 9pm to get me another digi! He went gladly (think he was fed up of listening to me moan about my 2 week wait for blood). This was only my second digi with conception indicator - got 1-2 weeks on first one (done on Valentines day) and just got this...

Feeling better now :happydance: :cloud9:

P.S I think Princess Mammy suits me, don't you?? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emmalg

That should put your mind at rest a bit! They are probably unlikely to do blood unless there's some history to worry about as the hospital labs are so busy. Don't know what it is like where you are but in Bristol they're shutting one of the two NHS labs where my brother works doing bloods so they're pretty overloaded. 

You'll be fine. I had no blood tests and no symptoms for most of my first trimester. Xx


----------



## Bambola

Hey gorgeous ladies

I feel really bad that you all have to wait and that the docs will not let you get your hcg tested - I dont understand it though - I think it is a very doctor-specific situation. I know that with my first pregnancy, I complained of pains on one side and the doc was worried I was having an ectopic (at about 5 weeks) so he sent me to emergency for ultrasound and blood tests.. I think that if you are really desperate you can maybe embellish your situation?? Then they are forced to do something... The wait can drive you mad! 

Love all your little bump names too :) hehe


----------



## jbell157

You ladies are hilarious! Throwing up on people and being a pretty princess! Its just marvelous ;)

I'm sorry your doctors are all being horribly mean and unfair to you! Don't they understand what we are going through!?!?!?!? Sometimes I still think I just made it up in my head. Mammy you have got me thinking of sending my DH to the store to pick up another test!

I love all of your names for your little beans! I just either call it baby or little White. White is our last name and it will be the first grandchild on the White side of the family so I thought it was appropriate. For example...baby is making me sleepy, or baby is making me feel like I'm going to throw up! :haha:

Today I ate a praline, which is this sugary candy with walnuts in it. It apparently has tons of butter and butter milk in it and I'm horribly lactose intolerant. I can usually get away with it, but nope, not anymore. Little White doesn't like dairy so now my stomach feels like its on fire! Hurray :wacko: Learned my lesson.


----------



## emmalg

I'm getting fed up that I can't have a lie in my nice warm bed but gave to get up into the freezing house (we ran out of heating oil on Friday, more coming today, fingers crossed it wont need bleeding) to go for a wee first thing!


----------



## SashaJoy13

emma I know how you feel... I cant even sleep in angmore because I have to get up to go potty...

Oh are anyone elses bbs in extream pain?? I feel like just barely bumping them hurts like crazy!


----------



## makemeamammy

Heehee, this is why I love you ladies. We are going to go through all the same things at exactly the same time! I've been peeing for Scotland last few days! As for the boobies, I have the least sensitive boobs in the world I'm sure, like practically no feeling whatsoever. If DH goes near them I just yawn and push his hands away because it does nothing for me! Here's the thing though...I am a size 10 (US size 6?) and have 32GG boobs (naturally! And I hate them) they are already getting bigger and are SO sore and heavy, today I literally wanted to pick them up and carry them as I walked!! (School janitor caught me lifting them and doing some deep breathing at lunch time and I think his eyes nearly popped out of his head haha!)! I'm going to need a crane to hold them up by the end of this pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Omg... perfect smiley for that :holly:

I have already gone up a bra size... hubby isnt complaining accept he cant touch them!


----------



## missusgee

Haha I'm right there with ya! A lady I work with who I've confided in about ttc guessed I was preggo today just from my bbs!!! I can't believe it as I didn't realise they had grown really, they are so achy, I can't even cross my arms without wincing in pain! 

I had to go to a funeral today, was really hard to control my emotions!


----------



## missusgee

Haha I'm right there with ya! A lady I work with who I've confided in about ttc guessed I was preggo today just from my bbs!!! I can't believe it as I didn't realise they had grown really. They are so achy, I can't even cross my arms without wincing in pain! 

I had to go to a funeral today, was really hard to control my emotions!


----------



## missusgee

Grrrrrr sorry for double post again, this phone is driving me crazy!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww hun :hugs: about the funeral! Hope you're ok. That smiley is THE best smiley ever!!! Someone mentioned my boobs today at work too! I don't think it's going to surprise anyone at work when they find out. Ever since we got married they've all been watching me like hawks lol! I was off a day months ago with a sickness bug and when I came back there were so many whispers and raised eyebrows! If I am ever sick at work they will all guess immediately! Xx


----------



## missusgee

I am so surprised that we are all experiencing this tiredness and sore bbs already, really didn't expect these symptoms this early on.

It's the same at my work, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to put together our symptoms. I was so tired at work yesterday and left work in tears so I reckon they all have a good idea!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I already told my co workers because I have a high stress high volume job and needed to have them understand some of the requests I have been making(not keeping me on register, take my break early, why I have a short temper, going to the bathroom in the middle of a rush) luckily most of my coworkers are my friends so its kinda like killing 2 birds...

I am moving this friday and having a girls night too, I think Im going to tell my girlfriends my news and hopefully get home early so I can sleep!

Oh... I have my first ob appointment on the 7th and another one on the 13 th! hopefully I get to see babies heartbeat and get a more precise due date rather than a huge range!


----------



## emmalg

makemeamammy said:


> Heehee, this is why I love you ladies. We are going to go through all the same things at exactly the same time! I've been peeing for Scotland last few days! As for the boobies, I have the least sensitive boobs in the world I'm sure, like practically no feeling whatsoever. If DH goes near them I just yawn and push his hands away because it does nothing for me! Here's the thing though...I am a size 10 (US size 6?) and have 32GG boobs (naturally! And I hate them) they are already getting bigger and are SO sore and heavy, today I literally wanted to pick them up and carry them as I walked!! (School janitor caught me lifting them and doing some deep breathing at lunch time and I think his eyes nearly popped out of his head haha!)! I'm going to need a crane to hold them up by the end of this pregnancy :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: I thought my 34E was bad enough! When my milk came in the days after DD's birth I looked like something off Baywatch!



missusgee said:


> I am so surprised that we are all experiencing this tiredness and sore bbs already, really didn't expect these symptoms this early on.
> 
> It's the same at my work, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to put together our symptoms. I was so tired at work yesterday and left work in tears so I reckon they all have a good idea!

Oh, the tiredness and sore bbs can start even before the missed AF, the feeling like I'd been steam rollered tiredness was one of the things that prompted me to test. These early symptoms tend to wear off as the hormone balance changes in a few weeks time. 



SashaJoy13 said:


> I already told my co workers because I have a high stress high volume job and needed to have them understand some of the requests I have been making(not keeping me on register, take my break early, why I have a short temper, going to the bathroom in the middle of a rush) luckily most of my coworkers are my friends so its kinda like killing 2 birds...
> 
> I am moving this friday and having a girls night too, I think Im going to tell my girlfriends my news and hopefully get home early so I can sleep!
> 
> Oh... I have my first ob appointment on the 7th and another one on the 13 th! hopefully I get to see babies heartbeat and get a more precise due date rather than a huge range!

Good luck with the move and the appointments!

I don't have any pain in bbs really, only really sensitive nipples when DD is BF. It is improving already like someone in the BF in pregnancy sticky thread said it might which is a huge relief.

I have heating again which I am over the moon about! :)


----------



## Bambola

Good luck Sasha telling everyone.. 

My bbs are not sore but my nipples are hyper sensitive (nearly sore) to the point where they are off limits! This morning getting ready for work I had a sudden hot flush and then felt severely nauseous for about two minutes (like i was about to throw up) it was quite hardcore - then it passed and i have been fine ever since.. Emma do you think this is the start of morning sickness or I am just imagining things? thoughts?


----------



## emmalg

Ooh, hot flushes, I've had a few too. I definitely think it's pregnancy related if you're lucky though you'll get away without experiencing too much more than periods of nausea. 

I came across something interesting last time I was pregnant which said research had showed that morning sickness was a phenomenon only really experienced by women in a modern Western environment and is not a true symptom of pregnancy but some sort of effect of our lifestyles. Apparently there are millions of ladies who gave never heard of it. I hope this makes anyone not feeling any nausea yet feel a bit better! 

I have been meaning to follow that up and read some more about it but haven't had time (also have a bad memory) .


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you Emma with the MS info that does make me feel better! I have been worried about that. My bbs are sore and growing and I love it. I have little bbs so the growing thing is in my favor ;)


----------



## momof1making2

Oh ya and about hot flashes, what about night sweats. I woke up last night disgustingly soaked in my own sweat (ew) and had to change it was awful! Does anyone feel like their teeth are more sensitive in the last week or is this just me?


----------



## SashaJoy13

Hubby has trouble cuddleing me at night because I get do hot and then I sweat on him... he looks up th weather ahead of time too so that I will know what I have to look forward to (this weekend is high 70 low 80) not excited for the next few days!!
I feel the sensitive teeth thing too... and I wake up tasting nasty in my mouth even though I brush before bed! Oh... I am always always thirsty even though I drink well over 60 ounces of water a day!

This is fun ladies!!


----------



## momof1making2

I'm glad I'm not the only and that its normal :)


----------



## emmalg

I thought that it was just something to do with me or my cold or something but I've been waking up in much the same sort of state. I totally agree with the teeth thing. I keep feeling like I have a toothache when it's cold outside! I thought it was just cos I'm overdue a trip to the dentist! 

I can't put into words how utterly shattered I am right now. DH is away this week and I've pretty much been going to bed with the baby! I thought I'd have to give her swimming lesson a miss as I just can't keep my eyes open but I'm sitting here in the cafe watching her on screen and enjoying one of the two caffeinated (apparently I can't spell) drinks I let myself have. I don't think it's having much effect though.


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi everyone! I think I'm in a different time zone to most of you because there's always loads to catch up on when I come home from work and then I sit most of the evening and there's only a few comments. 

My mum has put the fear of God into me about my teeth as she ended up getting holes in ALL her teeth when pregnant with me! Her teeth are still not right now! As soon as she found out I was pregnant she said 'aww congratulations, look after your teeth!!' I have been drinking at least two cups of milk every day for the calcium and brushing loads! Going to make an appointment as soon as I get my maternity cards from the midwife (in Scotland you can get free dentistry when pregnant and for a year afterwards). 

No other symptoms going on here. I don't know whether to say yay or oh no about your MS Bambola! Yay that at least it gives you one more sign that baby is in there and fighting fit but oh no because it's so yucky! :hugs:

Emma - I told you you would be our guru on all things pregnancy related ;) 

Hope you are all well! Xxxx

PS isn't it Friday yet?????


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone! Glad I'm not the only one feeling wiped out, I'm going to bed earlier every day!

Got my first nausea bout this morning, driving to work...in a company car! I honestly thought I was going to throw up in it. Had to open all the windows to get a blast of cold air. 

Haha I can't wait to see how we're all coping in a few months! ;-)


----------



## emmalg

I'm only an hour ahead but I only work 5 hours a day so am usually online from the afternoon, just don't want you guys to get the impression that I have nothing better to do! :rofl:

To be fair MS studies say all kinds of things and I do think there is some logic behind the reasoning that it prevents ingestion of toxins whilst organs are developing but then I feel sure there would also likely be a link to diet and I haven't seen anything about that. Other reports say it may just not be so culturally important a pregnancy sign everywhere in the world. Also that people like teachers will rate their symptoms as severe compared to a home worker because it has a much greater impact on their day! 

Personally I have emetophobia, a full on phobia of people being sick anywhere near me or of being sick within earshot or sight of anyone. If someone standing near me was sick, and sometimes even if they feel sick, if I see sick on the street, if i know someone has been sick in a particular toilet i have to use, I get panicky, stay to shake, my vision starts to go black at the edges. .. Fortunately DD is not sicky at all and I can deal with possetting. It is very common for people with this to go years and years at a time without being sick at all because we seem to have evolved coping strategies for feeling nauseous. I wonder if the nausea I had last time would have been worse if I didn't suffer from this. Oddly, when pregnant people say they feel sick it affects me less. And over the net it doesn't bother me at all so feel free to share stories later on!


----------



## emmalg

P.s. I wish it was Friday, this week is eternal.


----------



## emmalg

:rofl:

The ads on this page are obviously targeted "Sweatproof undershirt"!


----------



## makemeamammy

I don't get ads on mine? Weird?! Emma you are the font of all knowledge! I actually don't mind being sick,it's the nausea before it that I can't stand. Usually feel relieved when I am sick. We've recently been told that we are losing our school janitor and it will now be teacher's responsibility to clean up any sick (or other bodily fluids!) I was not happy about this! A - what are we supposed to do with the class when we r cleaning up? B - what are we being exposed to when doing this? (A particular concern of mine at the moment) and C - I physically couldn't do that, I am quite squeamish which is why I became a teacher and not a nurse! 

DH and I are getting a new bed tomorrow! Which meant I had to get out of our current one long enough for DH to move it into the other room! That was a struggle I tell you :rofl: xxx


----------



## Bambola

Good morning ladies!

Yes I wish it was Friday already toO!! Its only thursday morning here! 

Emma I have a friend who is about to start ttc and she has a massive vomiting phobia and is petrified of pregnancy and the baby vomiting once its born - i try to tell her that it will pass and she will be fine... I hope that I am right! lol It would be difficult with a baby... her husband wouldnt be 'that' hands on either i dont think! 

Great to hear everyone's symptoms... for me today, nothing. Hope my little bean is ok! 

I have already bought some cute (unisex) baby clothes - My hubby and mum were getting annoyed at me because I was being so worried and full on googling every single thing about my chances of another miscarriage etc - they were like - STOP IT and be positive... so i shopped instead - i figured if i put it out to the universe.. it might just help me lol (I am a self-confessed shopaholic by the way)...


----------



## emmalg

Lol! Bambola, , while you're at it don't forget to buy for yourself! I'm pretty lucky DH has promised as often as he's about to deal with any vomiting situations. I figured if it became an issue I'd try hypnotherapy or some other alternatives as hypnosis tapes usually send me off to sleep and so I miss the point! Tried so hard to use them before last delivery instead spent hours blissfully dozing!

Mammy, it might be the same in Scotland, in England an employer has to have done a risk assessment if exposing pregnant employees to any potentially dangerous substances. I'm positive bodily fluids of any kind would count so if you check that and either ask our get someone you've confided in to ask you might at least get away with it for the duration of the pregnancy but if someone was sick you'd obviously have to come clean!

Anyone else love it when hubby is away? My kitchen is so sparkly!


----------



## jbell157

I'm glad you ladies are doing so wonderfully! 

I'm insanely jealous of your large bbs mamms and Emma. But I guess the grass is always greener. I barely fill out a 32B! 

Bambola I read in a pregnancy journal that if you have a miscarriage that your chances of having a miscarriage for the second pregnancy drops to 2.3%! That is a comforting stat right? Also, my symptoms come and go too.

I went to my OB today for my conformation appointment. I just love that man he will talk to you forever. When he walked in he was like, "Hey! Last time I saw you you weren't pregnant!" :rofl: We did a pregnancy test (just peeing on a stick) and it was positive. He told me no stress and do everything like I normally do. Don't worry about my diet just keep eating what I want. He knows I'm pretty healthy any way so I don't think he was worried about anything. He just said no sushi, unpasteurized cheese, or raw meat. He said I could keep exercising but just not to kill myself. Then he said I want to see you in 1-2 weeks! I was like what? I thought it would be 4 weeks? He said nope I want to do an ultrasound as soon as possible to see that heartbeat and that will be at around 6 weeks. So I'm going back in two weeks from today to see my little bean's heart beat! So fx its there b/c the chance of miscarrying drops to about 3% after you see the heartbeat. My doctor said growing and getting the heart to function is the most difficult part and once that happens the chance of a viable pregnancy is very good. So HURRAY! I'm so excited!

Also! He said morning sickness kicks in around 5 weeks and sticks around until about 10 weeks!. So ladies we fx we won't have any!


----------



## Bambola

jbell157 said:


> I'm glad you ladies are doing so wonderfully!
> 
> I'm insanely jealous of your large bbs mamms and Emma. But I guess the grass is always greener. I barely fill out a 32B!
> 
> Bambola I read in a pregnancy journal that if you have a miscarriage that your chances of having a miscarriage for the second pregnancy drops to 2.3%! That is a comforting stat right? Also, my symptoms come and go too.
> 
> I went to my OB today for my conformation appointment. I just love that man he will talk to you forever. When he walked in he was like, "Hey! Last time I saw you you weren't pregnant!" :rofl: We did a pregnancy test (just peeing on a stick) and it was positive. He told me no stress and do everything like I normally do. Don't worry about my diet just keep eating what I want. He knows I'm pretty healthy any way so I don't think he was worried about anything. He just said no sushi, unpasteurized cheese, or raw meat. He said I could keep exercising but just not to kill myself. Then he said I want to see you in 1-2 weeks! I was like what? I thought it would be 4 weeks? He said nope I want to do an ultrasound as soon as possible to see that heartbeat and that will be at around 6 weeks. So I'm going back in two weeks from today to see my little bean's heart beat! So fx its there b/c the chance of miscarrying drops to about 3% after you see the heartbeat. My doctor said growing and getting the heart to function is the most difficult part and once that happens the chance of a viable pregnancy is very good. So HURRAY! I'm so excited!
> 
> Also! He said morning sickness kicks in around 5 weeks and sticks around until about 10 weeks!. So ladies we fx we won't have any!

Thanks so much for that Jbell!! That does make me feel a lot better... I figure that if this little one doesnt stick - i am SO unlucky - like I would be in a small percentile.. 

So exciting you get an ultrasound sooner than you think! apparently seeing a heartbeat is AMAZING... cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies!!! :hi: I know i am a little late on this thread but can i joint??? I got my BFP the day before Valentines. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Omg... ladies your so funny... I was reading ur comments and laughing histerically while hubby was staring at me like I was insane!

I have super bad heartburn and I dont know what to do about it... tums only work for about an hour then they wear off and I have more heartburn! I cant wait for my appointment so I can talk to the ob about it!!! only a week from tomorrow!!


----------



## emmalg

Oh no, don't remind me about the heartburn. I got it in my last trimester like I've never experienced before. I tried antacids but they didn't do much. It was so bad I'd end up coughing, I even had heartburn whilst in labour. It miraculously stopped the moment DD popped out! 

I guess mine was caused by her squashing my stomach not by hormones as it would be at this stage. I get it a few times a week at the moment so it's not bad. I'm afraid I really can't recommend anything. Cardamom is supposed to help but I don't know if it is very effective or how to take it. Like an Indian tea I suppose.


----------



## Bambola

Welcome Junebugs!! 

Ladies are we aloud to post pics of our baby related purchases?? Lol I can't show anyone else and it makes me crazy!! Lol


----------



## jbell157

Welcome junebugs! :hi:

Bambola I don't see why you can't and shouldn't post them! 

I hate heartburn! Hate hate hate. I hope it goes away soon sasha


----------



## SashaJoy13

I want to see your baby stuff Bambola... I was looking at baby stuff with hubby the other day! So cute!!! (Even found a diaper bag I want and I am super picky when it comes to that sort of thing!)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Junebug I skipped right over you earlier! :cry: I have no idea how that happened!(pregnancy brain). Jump right in with us... :flower: Oh... but first the dreaded "hazing" as determined by Mammy!:thumbup:



makemeamammy said:


> Okay so I thought we might start with a kind of 'getting to know you' type Q&A. I know it's a bit cheesy and we already know eachother but i guess lots of info can get swallowed up in big threads so this might just make it all a bit clearer for all of us. I'm making these questions up as I go along so please feel free to offer up any other suggestions.
> 
> 1. Name?
> 2. Age?
> 3. Married or partner?
> 4. Location?
> 5. Job?
> 6. Pregnant with first?
> 7. How long were you ttc for?
> 8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months?
> 9. Thing you are most scared about?
> 10. Describe yourself in 5 words?
> 
> I know these Qs are kind of personal but I guess that's kind of the whole point of getting to know people. I'll go first but please feel free to not answer any of the questions or add your own. Xx


----------



## emmalg

Hi Junebugs, :wave:

I apologise too! I only realised when I read the email summary I had been so rude!

Is it warm where anyone currently is? Bambola, it must be summer there! Tell me warm things! I AM SOOO COLD! I am so sick of being cold, I want more hot flushes! No, maybe just a happy medium!

I didn't find TTC No 2 any less consuming than TTC No 1 and it actually still hurt quite a lot when other people got pregnant really soon after their first and I didn't. However, now I am pregnant, I find I am so busy being a working mum that I often forget - even when I'm looking at a pregnancy tracker or something, the reality that I have another on the way in 8 months doesn't seem to sink in very often.

I also feel a bit deflated that I don't need to go and buy much (that's the wannabe shopaholic in me). DD will get a new bed in a few months to free up the cot. If it is a girl I don't need anything, if it is a boy I am already half equipped with neutral clothes.


----------



## missusgee

Has anyone caved and bought anything for their little beans yet? I can't even bring myself to think about buying anything, nursery etc. Just seems too early and if I do m/c it would make it so much worse :-(


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!!! :) 


1. Name? Camille
2. Age? 28
3. Married or partner? Married 
4. Location? Ajax, Ontario Canada (near Toronto)
5. Job? I am a stay at home mom and love it! :) I was a vet nurse before this.
6. Pregnant with first? Nope this is my 3rd (i had a MC on my first pregnancy)
7. How long were you ttc for? 2 month with this one, i was very surprise that we got pregnant soooo fast!
8. Thing you are most excited about over next 8 months? We are going to TRY and stay team yellow this time and i am hoping to go for a natural birth since this will be our last i would like to try something different this time! 
9. Thing you are most scared about? The end of 3rd TRIMESTER!!! LOL With my last one i was sooooo uncomfortable by the end (i also was overdue by almost 2 weeks)
10. Describe yourself in 5 words? Crazy, funny, caring, understanding and i just love getting to know new people. I am hoping to make some life long friends on here with you lovely ladies!! :)

As for the heartburn i feel so sorry for you ladies! :( I had that so bad in last trimester and NOTHING helped to make it go away... until i gave birth ;)

I have not bought anything either, i am just to nervous right now. At the moment i really dont have any real symptoms, although this morning i woke up with a little nausea but i was fine after i ate something. I have my dating ultrasound on March 11th so i will feel better after that i think :)


----------



## emmalg

Junebugs, what is time yellow?


----------



## momof1making2

Hi Junebug!
Emma- I live in Maine so I'm freezing as well :(

DD was sick last night so I didn't get a wink of sleep and clearly being pregnant doesn't help so I'm a bit of a zombie today!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Well welcome Junebug! I am hoping that as my hormons level out the heartburn will go away a bit, I think its my version of morning sickness!

As for warm thoughts my highs out here have been in the 70's for a few days! I kinda wish it was cold...I go for a ten minute walk and want to jump in a swimming pool!

I also haven't bought anything but like I said I looked at stuff... and made a list... and I love amazon!!! I can make a wish list then I have about 5 months of gifts that can pile up with amazon gift cards (baby shower august, hubby bday september, baby birthday october, my birthday november, christmas december)! I can literally do all of my shopping from home and get it all delivered! Yay for lazy pregnant shopaholics who plan ahead! lol


----------



## makemeamammy

Wow! You ladies can fairly chat! Had some catching up to do there!

Hi JuneBug, of course you can. What is your EDD and I will add you to the O.P.

Sasha :hugs: for heartburn! 

JBell you sound like you have THE best doc in the world! Any chance he could fly to Scotland and give me an ultrasound too? I have to wait until 12 weeks :( 

Bambola - I forgot to mention in the O.P. that posting pics up of any baby related things is a MUST of this thread (and I am in no way just making the rules up as I go haha!) hurry up...I'm dying to see!

I haven't bought anything yet as my mum had always drummed it into me that it was bad luck before 3 months. Then the other night she told me on the phone she was desperate to start knitting cardigans but was too scared to incase someone comes into her house and guesses :rofl: I guess all the rules go out the window when it's your first grandchild! 

Loving the hot weather chat, needless to say we don't get a lot of that over this way! :) xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Lol... mammy we never would accuse you of making up rules as you go along!


----------



## Junebugs

emmalg said:


> Junebugs, what is time yellow?


LOL, thank you that should have been TEAM yellow! Thats what i get for typing that on my phone!! HEHEHEHHE stupid auto correct



makemeamammy said:


> Wow! You ladies can fairly chat! Had some catching up to do there!
> 
> Hi JuneBug, of course you can. What is your EDD and I will add you to the O.P.
> 
> Sasha :hugs: for heartburn!
> 
> JBell you sound like you have THE best doc in the world! Any chance he could fly to Scotland and give me an ultrasound too? I have to wait until 12 weeks :(
> 
> Bambola - I forgot to mention in the O.P. that posting pics up of any baby related things is a MUST of this thread (and I am in no way just making the rules up as I go haha!) hurry up...I'm dying to see!
> 
> I haven't bought anything yet as my mum had always drummed it into me that it was bad luck before 3 months. Then the other night she told me on the phone she was desperate to start knitting cardigans but was too scared to incase someone comes into her house and guesses :rofl: I guess all the rules go out the window when it's your first grandchild!
> 
> Loving the hot weather chat, needless to say we don't get a lot of that over this way! :) xxx

Thanks ! Its October 26th........ 

I too normally wait until the 3 month mark because someone else drummed into me that its bad luck before that!! LOL... i went so crazy last time not buying anything until 3 months the first thing i ending buying was a crib!!!! HAHAHHAHA .. i had to go all out after all the waiting ;)


----------



## makemeamammy

Just noticed your ticker JuneBug. Did you get your bfp on your little one's first birthday? That's so sweet! Xx


----------



## momof1making2

I haven't bought anything yet but,I too am a shopoholic and CAN'T WAIT! I also can't wait to buy maternity clothes! Has anyone bought maternity clothes yet?


----------



## momof1making2

SashaJoy13 said:


> Omg... ladies your so funny... I was reading ur comments and laughing histerically while hubby was staring at me like I was insane!
> 
> I have super bad heartburn and I dont know what to do about it... tums only work for about an hour then they wear off and I have more heartburn! I cant wait for my appointment so I can talk to the ob about it!!! only a week from tomorrow!!



Out of curiosity when did your heartburn start and what did it feel like? I have never experienced it before. :hugs: I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Junebugs

makemeamammy said:


> Just noticed your ticker JuneBug. Did you get your bfp on your little one's first birthday? That's so sweet! Xx

I did!!!! :) I was so nice but i wanted to keep it about him so i waited until Valentines day to tell DH! I wrapped up a test and gave it to him.. he was very shocked as he didnt think we were going to get prego that fast either.


----------



## Junebugs

momof1making2 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet but,I too am a shopoholic and CAN'T WAIT! I also can't wait to buy maternity clothes! Has anyone bought maternity clothes yet?


LOL.. im still not out of maternity pants from the first!!!!! HEHEHEHEHEH.. they are just sooo comfy!


----------



## SashaJoy13

My heartburn started about a week ago but it has been bad for 3 days. It feels almost like I ate hot nacho cheese that got stuck in the be all the way down to my stomach! Its like a constant hot uncomfortable feeling in my chest and throat. Doesnt taste bad or anything... just irritating!

Oh one more symptom that hubby hates... I dont want to bd at all! I dony know why but the thought annoys me almost and I feel kinda bad!


----------



## Junebugs

SashaJoy13 said:


> My heartburn started about a week ago but it has been bad for 3 days. It feels almost like I ate hot nacho cheese that got stuck in the be all the way down to my stomach! Its like a constant hot uncomfortable feeling in my chest and throat. Doesnt taste bad or anything... just irritating!
> 
> Oh one more symptom that hubby hates... I dont want to bd at all! I dony know why but the thought annoys me almost and I feel kinda bad!

Thats a great analogy!!! It does feel like that!

I had that symptom last pregnancy, DH was great about it thou... i just did not feel like going near him at all! (until the end when i just want to get Mason out!! LOL) I think it can be a common symptom either way! (some woman want more of it)


----------



## emmalg

So, Junebugs - what is TEAM yellow?! I've still never heard of it! :D

A rather horribly graphic way to describe heartburn the really burning feeling you can sometimes have after being sick going all the way from your breast bone, sometimes as far as your throat. It is really unpleasant if you have it for a couple of hours but it is really, really horrible when it happens for days at a time. I wanted to cry at times.

Last pregnancy I couldn't buy anything until I had moved to Spain, then we were in temporary accommodation until the end of August so I didn't start buying until I was about 7-8 months in the end!

I have my old maternity clothes but have an agreement from DH I can buy more as I felt so frumpy in some. I only bought one pair of shorts which was a mistake, by the time I realised I needed two the winter range was in and it was still about 35 degrees C outside (must be in the 90s as 37 is normal body temp for the Fahrenheit people)! I think I may also need to invest in more long tops as I grew out of even the biggest maternity trousers I had last time and couldn't do them up! With 3 weeks to go I was ENORMOUS... People were panicking if I went to a bar or restaurant with DH and his colleagues! :rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







373867_10150531862569048_666332938_n.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## makemeamammy

Omg Emma what a gorgeous bump!! Can't wait til I've got one of those. Anybody please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong but I think team yellow is when you want the sex of the baby to be a surprise (?). 

I've only ever had heartburn once in my life and it took me a while to figure out what it was (for the first hour I thought I was dying of a heart attack :rofl:) from what I remember it wasn't pleasant and I only had it for a few hours. Dread to think what it's like for days/weeks on end! That's one symptom that I definitely don't want! Xx


----------



## Bambola

Good morning everyone!

I totally know what you mean about the Superstition surrounding buying baby stuff early, but to be honest, last time that didnt work so well for me either, so this time I am putting out positive vibes - I KNOW that I will be a mummy one day! :) I obviously keep purchases a secret though - hence why I want to vent here - hahaha, I have already got a considerable shoe collection for my little bean (i told you I am a crazy shopaholic!) Cant wait till I am 12 weeks so I can start posting photos of my little purchases on Instagram! hehe

Here is ONE of my many crazy purchases (unisex!).. (I am obsessed with childrensalon.com because I think little people shoes are the cutest thing ever)
 



Attached Files:







fendi baby.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bambola

P.S. In relation to the superstition thing - I am Italian so my mum is BIG on it, and last time she was like HARDCORE, like she wouldnt even talk about the fact I was pregnant! Now this time, she went out yesterday and bought a limited edition Peter Rabbit Story Book - hahahaha I think we both are a little more relaxed this time (in that sense). I am still petrified but trying to be a little positive. :)


----------



## Junebugs

makemeamammy said:


> Omg Emma what a gorgeous bump!! Can't wait til I've got one of those. Anybody please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong but I think team yellow is when you want the sex of the baby to be a surprise (?).
> 
> I've only ever had heartburn once in my life and it took me a while to figure out what it was (for the first hour I thought I was dying of a heart attack :rofl:) from what I remember it wasn't pleasant and I only had it for a few hours. Dread to think what it's like for days/weeks on end! That's one symptom that I definitely don't want! Xx


Yes thats what it means :) thanks ! hehehehe, but i am hoping i can hold out... 



Bambola said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I totally know what you mean about the Superstition surrounding buying baby stuff early, but to be honest, last time that didnt work so well for me either, so this time I am putting out positive vibes - I KNOW that I will be a mummy one day! :) I obviously keep purchases a secret though - hence why I want to vent here - hahaha, I have already got a considerable shoe collection for my little bean (i told you I am a crazy shopaholic!) Cant wait till I am 12 weeks so I can start posting photos of my little purchases on Instagram! hehe
> 
> Here is ONE of my many crazy purchases (unisex!).. (I am obsessed with childrensalon.com because I think little people shoes are the cutest thing ever)

 Those are sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!! :)



Bambola said:


> P.S. In relation to the superstition thing - I am Italian so my mum is BIG on it, and last time she was like HARDCORE, like she wouldnt even talk about the fact I was pregnant! Now this time, she went out yesterday and bought a limited edition Peter Rabbit Story Book - hahahaha I think we both are a little more relaxed this time (in that sense). I am still petrified but trying to be a little positive. :)

That is a great mindset and i totally believe if you remind TRULY positive you will have a positive outcome. (also i do believe in momma knows best. I think if you go with you gut feeling it is normally right. We always have worries thou!)


----------



## jbell157

SashaJoy13 said:


> I want to see your baby stuff Bambola... I was looking at baby stuff with hubby the other day! So cute!!! (Even found a diaper bag I want and I am super picky when it comes to that sort of thing!)

Ohh I want to see your diaper bag! Can you find it online to show us?



emmalg said:
 

> Is it warm where anyone currently is? Bambola, it must be summer there! Tell me warm things! I AM SOOO COLD! I am so sick of being cold, I want more hot flushes! No, maybe just a happy medium!
> 
> I didn't find TTC No 2 any less consuming than TTC No 1 and it actually still hurt quite a lot when other people got pregnant really soon after their first and I didn't. However, now I am pregnant, I find I am so busy being a working mum that I often forget - even when I'm looking at a pregnancy tracker or something, the reality that I have another on the way in 8 months doesn't seem to sink in very often.
> 
> I also feel a bit deflated that I don't need to go and buy much (that's the wannabe shopaholic in me). DD will get a new bed in a few months to free up the cot. If it is a girl I don't need anything, if it is a boy I am already half equipped with neutral clothes.

I hate the cold and I am OVER IT! :growlmad: I live in Georgia and March starts tomorrow. It is not supposed to be 45 degrees F!

I also agree that I forget I'm pregnant. Last week all I could think about was being pregnant. Now I'm so busy with soccer and work that I don't have time to think about :( I do still have time to think about my dag on boobs hurting all the time. Geez when does it end! :dohh: 

Overall, I'm hoping it will start sinking in more after the ultrasound.



makemeamammy said:


> JBell you sound like you have THE best doc in the world! Any chance he could fly to Scotland and give me an ultrasound too? I have to wait until 12 weeks :( xxx

Yes he is wonderful! I have been going to him for at least the last 5 years. He takes good care of me. I had an abnormal pap one with with moderate to severe displaysia and ended up having to have a LEEP procedure. He took out the least amount of tissue he could and he made me feel so comfortable. He is always apologizing too! Every time I grimace or take a sharp breath he is like Sorry! :haha:



makemeamammy said:


> I've only ever had heartburn once in my life and it took me a while to figure out what it was (for the first hour I thought I was dying of a heart attack :rofl:) from what I remember it wasn't pleasant and I only had it for a few hours. Dread to think what it's like for days/weeks on end! That's one symptom that I definitely don't want! Xx

Hahaha that's exactly what I thought! I was at work and my boss thought she was going to have to call 911!



Bambola said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I totally know what you mean about the Superstition surrounding buying baby stuff early, but to be honest, last time that didnt work so well for me either, so this time I am putting out positive vibes - I KNOW that I will be a mummy one day! :) I obviously keep purchases a secret though - hence why I want to vent here - hahaha, I have already got a considerable shoe collection for my little bean (i told you I am a crazy shopaholic!) Cant wait till I am 12 weeks so I can start posting photos of my little purchases on Instagram! hehe
> 
> Here is ONE of my many crazy purchases (unisex!).. (I am obsessed with childrensalon.com because I think little people shoes are the cutest thing ever)

Those little shoes are so cute!


----------



## emmalg

Thanks ladies for the team yellow explanation - I always said I wanted it to be a surprise, I just discovered I like my surprise at 20 weeks, not 40! :D



Bambola said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I totally know what you mean about the Superstition surrounding buying baby stuff early, but to be honest, last time that didnt work so well for me either, so this time I am putting out positive vibes - I KNOW that I will be a mummy one day! :) I obviously keep purchases a secret though - hence why I want to vent here - hahaha, I have already got a considerable shoe collection for my little bean (i told you I am a crazy shopaholic!) Cant wait till I am 12 weeks so I can start posting photos of my little purchases on Instagram! hehe
> 
> Here is ONE of my many crazy purchases (unisex!).. (I am obsessed with childrensalon.com because I think little people shoes are the cutest thing ever)

Love the sandals! I have to seriously restrain myself now that DD is walking, shoes are quite expensive particularly here in Spain where kids' clothes and shoes are taxed which I don't think they are in the UK.

Today I struggled to do up the jeans I am wearing - I think I must be super bloated, though they do say you start to show earlier with No.2, so I am wondering if my uterus is already expanding quite a lot. How are you Junebugs and Momof1making2?

I've also had loads of headaches since not long after ovulation. Normally I'd only get one before AF.


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone! 

Ahhh cute baby shoes! They're my weakness too, I'm going to end up buying sooooo many!

Just had my second dr's appt, this time at new local dr's. Didn't gain much more info BUT the female Dr was so lovely and excited for me, will refer me to midwifeand should get a call from her next week. It makes such a difference just having a Dr who showed some interest. 

Sooooo tired today and my bbs are getting quite plump! Haha

Hope all you ladies are feeling well!


----------



## SashaJoy13

https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/09/23/17/10/0009231710228_300X300.jpg

I couldnt get the picture on here without doing a million things but this is the diaper bag. it comes with a little changing mat that can store diapers and wipes and still fold up and look awesome! Not to mention the moat important part... hubby says he would wear it! :)


----------



## Junebugs

SashaJoy13 said:


> https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/09/23/17/10/0009231710228_300X300.jpg
> 
> I couldnt get the picture on here without doing a million things but this is the diaper bag. it comes with a little changing mat that can store diapers and wipes and still fold up and look awesome! Not to mention the moat important part... hubby says he would wear it! :)

Very cute!!!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

LOVE the sandals and bag ladies!! Bambola you have got exactly the right attitude! I'm so tempted to go and buy something now! I think I'm going to need maternity bras shortly as I'm in agony now with them! Might go buy them and just see what I see ;) 

Jbell - I've just clicked that you are from Georgia! My sis in law is from Georgia and she's so lovely and has the best accent ever! 

Emma - if you've got bump then we need pics!! (That's another one of those rules that I forgot to mention but honestly haven't just made up :rofl:)

Well ladies, we made it, thank crunchier it's Friday!!! Xxx


----------



## emmalg

missusgee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ahhh cute baby shoes! They're my weakness too, I'm going to end up buying sooooo many!
> 
> Just had my second dr's appt, this time at new local dr's. Didn't gain much more info BUT the female Dr was so lovely and excited for me, will refer me to midwifeand should get a call from her next week. It makes such a difference just having a Dr who showed some interest.
> 
> Sooooo tired today and my bbs are getting quite plump! Haha
> 
> Hope all you ladies are feeling well!

I'm so happy for you that your new doctor sounds so much better than the old one. I think you were lucky to need to move after all. 



SashaJoy13 said:


> https://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/09/23/17/10/0009231710228_300X300.jpg
> 
> I couldnt get the picture on here without doing a million things but this is the diaper bag. it comes with a little changing mat that can store diapers and wipes and still fold up and look awesome! Not to mention the moat important part... hubby says he would wear it! :)

I really like that bag! I got one with the travel system and never bought another one though I've been considering finding something a bit less bulky to make travelling easier. 



makemeamammy said:


> LOVE the sandals and bag ladies!! Bambola you have got exactly the right attitude! I'm so tempted to go and buy something now! I think I'm going to need maternity bras shortly as I'm in agony now with them! Might go buy them and just see what I see ;)
> 
> Jbell - I've just clicked that you are from Georgia! My sis in law is from Georgia and she's so lovely and has the best accent ever!
> 
> Emma - if you've got bump then we need pics!! (That's another one of those rules that I forgot to mention but honestly haven't just made up :rofl:)
> 
> Well ladies, we made it, thank crunchier it's Friday!!! Xxx

How come my suddenly plump tummy needs photographing?! I might take a photo later on to start tracking my bump. I didn't do it on a regular basis last time but had a few pictures from when I'd convinced myself I was staying to show but in hindsight just looked like I'd eaten all the pies. I think I'd like to compare the ones from before to this time. 

Apart from a headache, some mild cramps again, needing to wee often and being so tired I could sleep standing up, now I feel really miserable and tearful too. :cry:

How's everyone else?


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm ok, sore boobies, exhausted and just a teensy tiny bit grouchy! :blush: I may have had a go at DH this morning because he didn't make my sandwich right! (I had random cheese 'bits' instead of nice cheese slices and he cuts the bread in half BEFORE adding the filling!!! Who does that???) Anyway I turned all psycho-wife crying 'why did I have to be the woman who married the only man in the world who can't make a sandwich?' :rofl: I tell you those Oscar winners have nothing on me when it comes to pregnancy dramatics!!

He took it well though! I apologised tonight and he's been teasing me ever since :) xx


----------



## emmalg

Got DH to take my photo. I definitely look different to normal. I'm a UK size 10, US 6, and usually when I suck it all in (which I always do including in this photo) I look pretty flat at the front. Admittedly I am wearing a belt which would always stick out but that's not what stops my buttons from fastening easily. I've opted for comfort this evening and am using the hair band trick.

Oh Mammy! I just read that out it made me laugh so much! You've helped to improve my mood!
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-01 20.53.26.png
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SashaJoy13

lol mammy!
I finished moving today and kept telling hubby he was taking the wrong bins and he had to talk to me about taking them out first and then he asked me what bins he could take and I freaked out saying I dont have to plan out EVERYTHING! Needless to say he was very confused! lol

I wish the 7 th was here already!!! I cant wait to talk to the ob


----------



## makemeamammy

Haha! Ok it's official! We are all nutters! Our poor DHs....although on second thoughts it's all their fault for marrying us and getting us knocked up in the first place :rofl: 

That definitely looks like a bump to me Emma! It's got the kind of 'pointy bit' if you know what I mean? Xxx


----------



## Bambola

Makemeamammy - bahahahaha that is hilarious!!! I love it!! 

Sasha- love the nappy bag- it is really nice!!! I have mine already- hubby bought it for me as a surprise last time! I love it! 

Missusgee- I know what u mean about shoes being the weakness- I will post a photo of my baby shoe collection one day and you will be disgusted!! Lol


----------



## Bambola

Emma- omg your baby bump is soooooo cute  love that you are showing early!! Hehe


----------



## Junebugs

Very cute bump emma!


----------



## jbell157

Sasha I love it. I like how it looks more like a messenger bag or satchel than a diaper bag.

Missusgee - I'm so glad you had a better experience! We all deserve to feel wonderful right now!

Emma I'm sorry you're not feeling well! You do have a super cute little bump going on though!



makemeamammy said:


> Haha! Ok it's official! We are all nutters! Our poor DHs....although on second thoughts it's all their fault for marrying us and getting us knocked up in the first place :rofl:

You are hilarious mamms! I swear you should be a talk show host or something. Yes, we do have quite the accent here in Georgia. Not all of us are as severe, however ;)

I'm completely and totally ready for the weekend. I'm wiped out and after coaching a soccer game while it was snowing I'm officially a pregnant popsicle. But I'm eating some peanut butter toast and scrambled eggs with oj for dinner and I'm about to watch some dvr and snuggle up on the couch with DH so all in all life is great! 

I'm so glad to hear everyone is well!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I am a little worried this evenimg... All of my symptoms seem to have vanished... I have no bb tenderness, heartburn is nil, zero cramping, no tiredness, and my nose is clear! I never thought I could get so worried about not feeling symptoms


----------



## Bambola

Sasha my symptoms come and go too.. Ill have sore boobs one night and then nothing the next day! I know what you mean about the worry but try not to.. Your apt is really soon!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thanks Bambola... I guess I am just freaking out a little... I haven't not had symptoms since before I knew I was pregnant!


----------



## makemeamammy

Don't worry Sasha! Mine have been coming and going too. I've decided for as long as there's no blood, there's no point in me worrying!

Jbell - peanut butter AND scrambled egg on toast???? Yep I think you are most definitely nuts! :rofl: love the pregnant popsicle though!!! Xxx


----------



## Junebugs

Its normal for your symptoms to come and go, mine do it all the time. My last pregnancy i cried for 2 days because i thought I was having a MC because all my symptoms were gone. I found though that when they came back they came back twice as bad ;) just to make up for those days you lost HAHAHAHHA


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow... one whole day with no activity!!! Well update... my bbs hurts again and thats it... but at least its something! :) Hubby almost told his mom on accident yesterday and for some strange reason people at work think they can feel baby already! I am very polite about swating their hands away from my tummy!

How are you ladies???


----------



## jbell157

SashaJoy13 said:


> Wow... one whole day with no activity!!! Well update... my bbs hurts again and thats it... but at least its something! :) Hubby almost told his mom on accident yesterday and for some strange reason people at work think they can feel baby already! I am very polite about swating their hands away from my tummy!
> 
> How are you ladies???

Oh gosh people are so silly. 

Well we have told almost all of our close family. We told DH's brother yesterday and he has been so sweet since. BIL girlfriend is also excited and wanted to know if I had been thinking of nursery themes. :shrugs: 

We also told his aunt, uncle and cousin whom we are very close with. They we very excited. His aunt gave me a little pooh bear from when her children were small and his cousin wanted to sing to the baby. I told him the baby couldn't hear him yet but he didn't care. It was all very sweet. 

As for symptoms my bbs hurt and I'm so tired. 

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## emmalg

Lol! Sasha tell them it is much too early and that's gas they can feel, they'll soon Take their hands off! In Spain people think it's lucky to touch a baby bump so complete strangers are all over you each time you step into a lift or somewhere else you can't escape them! 

I felt symptom free yesterday but this morning I've turned into a crazy lady! Was eating breakfast with DD and DH this morning when I looked at the good job DD was doing of eating on her own, then I looked at DH thought how lucky I was and burst into tears! :rofl: DH of course was laughing at me between saying it was sweet! 

Jeans still feel on the tight side but not quite as bad.


----------



## Junebugs

OMG!!! I cant stand when people touch my belly!!! I had so many complete strangers doing it! Seriously, just because you have a baby in there what give the right for someone to touch your belly! At least ask first!


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone, my symptoms pretty much vanished Thursday and Friday but yesterday and today I've been fighting off a cold and feel pretty rough. 

We told 2 of our closest friends yesterday, they were so happy for us. She went through a m/c at around 10-11 weeks so knows the risks this early on.

Had to do our monthly shop yesterday and had to think totally differently about what to buy  

Can't believe we're hitting the 6 week point already!


----------



## SashaJoy13

im so surprised by how similar all of our symptoms and lack thereof are! I think we should make a shirts that say "please ask to touch me, mommy thinks she's a dinosaur" on the belly! lol


----------



## jbell157

Haha sasha! Good idea. Or how about "Beware of mom! She will bite! "

Has anyone been thinking of names? We definitely have a boys name but wow are girls names difficult. I have one that I love but I don't think dh is crazy about it.


----------



## emmalg

jbell157 said:


> Haha sasha! Good idea. Or how about "Beware of mom! She will bite! "
> 
> Has anyone been thinking of names? We definitely have a boys name but wow are girls names difficult. I have one that I love but I don't think dh is crazy about it.

I can't tell you what a relief it is we've done the name thong once and I still have the list. We have a few favourites still though my opinions changed a bit about some. DH and I only managed to agree about a week before DD was born -I'd say you have plenty of time yet but husbands don't seem to be as aware of the urgency!


----------



## emmalg

Thong?! :rofl: That predictive text choice slipped through!


----------



## jbell157

emmalg said:


> Thong?! :rofl: That predictive text choice slipped through!

:rofl:

Yeah, we have settled on a boy's and girl's name, thank goodness!!! As a teacher its just hard for me to not have a name to go with my little white. I was hoping we would have a boy b/c we knew what the boy's name would be and we love it. But now that we have settled on a girl's name that I equally love I'm happy either way!


----------



## emmalg

It's fantastic you've managed to come to an agreement so early on. Will you stick with those names now or will you wait to meet the baby first?


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies

I am releived there are a few of us with symptoms coming and going! I am still the same! Only two days till my first ultrasound - I am freaking out!!

Regarding names - DH and I have decided on a boy and girl name - the boy will be after my dad who I lost 4 years ago - he was the BEST dad in the world and would have been the best grandad! Will have to settle for a guardian angel for my little one instead :) 

Hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## jbell157

emmalg said:


> It's fantastic you've managed to come to an agreement so early on. Will you stick with those names now or will you wait to meet the baby first?

We will try and stick with those names but if they don't fit we will try and find something else. 



Bambola said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am releived there are a few of us with symptoms coming and going! I am still the same! Only two days till my first ultrasound - I am freaking out!!
> 
> Regarding names - DH and I have decided on a boy and girl name - the boy will be after my dad who I lost 4 years ago - he was the BEST dad in the world and would have been the best grandad! Will have to settle for a guardian angel for my little one instead :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :)

That's so sweet bam! I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## emmalg

Bambola said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am releived there are a few of us with symptoms coming and going! I am still the same! Only two days till my first ultrasound - I am freaking out!!
> 
> Regarding names - DH and I have decided on a boy and girl name - the boy will be after my dad who I lost 4 years ago - he was the BEST dad in the world and would have been the best grandad! Will have to settle for a guardian angel for my little one instead :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :)

Bambola, I think that is a very fitting memorial if it is a boy and it would always give him someone to look up to when you tell him who he was named after.



jbell157 said:


> emmalg said:
> 
> 
> It's fantastic you've managed to come to an agreement so early on. Will you stick with those names now or will you wait to meet the baby first?
> 
> We will try and stick with those names but if they don't fit we will try and find something else.Click to expand...

That's what we did once we settled on the name at the last minute. I don't know why I feel the need to meet the baby first to see if the name fits, I was wondering if you felt the same! I know other people who just go for it and admire their decision but wonder what if it doesn't fit the baby. I don't know what I look for in the baby to say whether the name fits or not - in my limited experience it just does! :)

6 WEEKS TODAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

Happy 6 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey everyone. I ended up traipsing round the shops with my mum all day yesterday and was so tired when I got home I went straight to bed. Yay, we're all passing the 6 week stage now!! Halfway through first tri!! 

Bambola I'm so jealous of you getting an ultrasound as we have to wait until 12 weeks here. Hope all goes well for you! Will you post up a pic and I can just imagine it's mine seen as we have the same EDD :rofl:

Loving the name chat. We think we have decided but really it's because it's the only boy and girl's name we can agree on. With DH and I both being teachers a lot of names have taken on new meanings! There are so many names you see on your register at the start of the year and immediately think 'oh oh, here comes trouble!' 

So is anyone going to share these names? I will but nobody will have heard of them because they're Scottish so you'll all think I'm nuts :rofl: I speak and teach in Gaelic and that will probably be baby's first language when he/she is born so they're going to have Gaelic names.

A boy is probably going to be Sorley (Pronounced Sawr-lee) and a girl is probably going to be Eilidh (Pronounced Ayl-ee). Xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Hubby and I have decided on Roman Anuart(after a close friend that passed away and hubbys brother) for a boy and Anjelica Lynn (both out mothers middle names)for a girl!!

I went to the hospital last night doubled over in pain... Had an ultrasound but wasnt able to watch :( dr. said I had a cyst burst in my left ovary and I have 1 more on both the left and the right. She says it is perfectly normal and it wont harm the baby. She also said they found the geatational sac and it is right on par for how far along I am... she also tested my blood and said I have an hcg of 7342. I was given 2 ivs an ultrasound, pelvic exam and was watched for 6 hours before being released on pelvic rest for 2 days.

Everything is much better today... I take tylenol every 6 hours when the pain gets bad but the baby seems to be stuck in there good :)


----------



## jbell157

Yay sasha I'm so glad everything is ok! Also your names are great. I like names that have meaning. 

Yeah emma I agree and feel like the name needs to fit the baby. 

Mamms your names sound so pretty but I would never have known to pronounce them that way :)

Our names are Samuel Kash for a boy and Everly Ann for a girl. The first names will be new to our family but the middle names are from my great grandfather and his grandma. 

Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## Bambola

Sasha, makemeamammy and Jbell I love all your names! They are so lovely! 

Sasha I am glad you are ok! Thank goodness all is ok! 

I am sooooo nervous for tomorrow- I have been reading everything about the 6 week scan.. Not only should we be able to see a heartbeat tomorrow but also they measure it and if it's not right, that is a sign the pregnancy is not viable... I feel like so much could go wrong... Praying it won't.. Of course if all goes well I will post a pic!! 

I had today off work because was super upset yesterday (hormones were crazy) and lucky I did!! I slept for over 13 hours straight!!! My body must have been exhausted!!!! 

Happy 6 weeks  xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thats so exciting bambola... and just so you know... it sometimes takes till 6.5-7 weeks for the heartbeat to be there so dont worry too much! also the size can vary by up to a week and still be okay! you will be fine!


----------



## emmalg

makemeamammy said:


> A boy is probably going to be Sorley (Pronounced Sawr-lee) and a girl is probably going to be Eilidh (Pronounced Ayl-ee). Xxx

Love the names, I have heard of the girl's name! I didn't know that was how it was pronounced though. I am half Welsh (it is the first language for half my family but my Dad never taught me, I only know a little bit) and I proposed some Welsh names last time. DH liked some of the girl's ones, Eirlys was a favourite - it means snowdrop and it is quite easy to pronounce, eye-rr-liss. In the end we settled on Noelle Beatrice for DD. 

This time I am already re-including things like Leila/Laila/Layla which DH wanted and I ruled out last time! My name tastes have apparently changed a lot in two years. Our main boy's name was Edwin Bruce which by sheer coincidence happened to be my DH's grandfathers' names. I am not so sure about any of them now. I need to dig out the list we made last time as a starting point but feel it is too early for me to give it serious consideration yet.



SashaJoy13 said:


> Hubby and I have decided on Roman Anuart(after a close friend that passed away and hubbys brother) for a boy and Anjelica Lynn (both out mothers middle names)for a girl!!
> 
> I went to the hospital last night doubled over in pain... Had an ultrasound but wasnt able to watch :( dr. said I had a cyst burst in my left ovary and I have 1 more on both the left and the right. She says it is perfectly normal and it wont harm the baby. She also said they found the geatational sac and it is right on par for how far along I am... she also tested my blood and said I have an hcg of 7342. I was given 2 ivs an ultrasound, pelvic exam and was watched for 6 hours before being released on pelvic rest for 2 days.
> 
> Everything is much better today... I take tylenol every 6 hours when the pain gets bad but the baby seems to be stuck in there good :)

I like the names, particularly the girl's name which is really pretty.

I am sooo glad you and baby are okay, that sounds terrifying. :hugs::hugs:



jbell157 said:


> Our names are Samuel Kash for a boy and Everly Ann for a girl. The first names will be new to our family but the middle names are from my great grandfather and his grandma.

Love your name choices too! I've never heard the name Kash before.



Bambola said:


> I am sooooo nervous for tomorrow- I have been reading everything about the 6 week scan.. Not only should we be able to see a heartbeat tomorrow but also they measure it and if it's not right, that is a sign the pregnancy is not viable... I feel like so much could go wrong... Praying it won't.. Of course if all goes well I will post a pic!!
> 
> I had today off work because was super upset yesterday (hormones were crazy) and lucky I did!! I slept for over 13 hours straight!!! My body must have been exhausted!!!!
> 
> Happy 6 weeks  xxx

Wow! I wish I could do that too!! :) Bambola, I am positive everything will go well for you tomorrow and will keep my FX. That's not to say I am not a bit nervous about mine on Wednesday but Sasha is right, you can't always hear the heart at the 6 week scan but it doesn't mean there is a problem. At this stage a few days difference in implantation time can make a huge difference in development at the "6 week" mark.


----------



## Junebugs

SashaJoy13 said:


> Thats so exciting bambola... and just so you know... it sometimes takes till 6.5-7 weeks for the heartbeat to be there so dont worry too much! also the size can vary by up to a week and still be okay! you will be fine!


Very true!!!! 

Bambola a am soooooo excited for you!!!! I cant wait! I love when people get scans done, it almost feels like i am getting one done i get so happy!!! I am sure everything will be fine! I know what you mean about the whole "hormone thing" i had one of those days on Sunday! I couldnt stop crying and i was sooooooo mad at my husband for NO REASON AT ALL. It seemed logical at the time but now that i think about it..... i really feel bad because he took it so well... LOL. I think i am just over tired aswell. My soon keeps waking up early and i cant fall asleep before 12pm so i havent been having much sleep. I think it is because it is getting so bright so early so i am hoping the time change will help with that.


----------



## makemeamammy

Loving all the names. Jbell we obviously have a lot in common because Sorley is actually Gaelic for Samuel! :)

Sasha so glad ur ok! Make sure you take it easy hun! Xx

Bambola I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun xx

I got sent home from work today because I've been really dizzy and have had some shooting pains. Going to doctors later so hopefully I will get a scan as I'm a bit worried about the pain. :-/ xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

mammy its okay... I am sure it is just round ligament pain which starts at about 6 weeks... by your week 7 your uterus is twice the size you started with so it has to do the stretching sometime! :)

you ladies are all so sweet... I love reading about your names and adventures and plans and you are all so supportive... I think I would lose my mind if I didn't have you all!

Also... I found this coat last night!!!
https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/946FC45B-orig_zpsf9dac96a.jpg


----------



## Junebugs

makemeamammy said:


> Loving all the names. Jbell we obviously have a lot in common because Sorley is actually Gaelic for Samuel! :)
> 
> Sasha so glad ur ok! Make sure you take it easy hun! Xx
> 
> Bambola I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun xx
> 
> I got sent home from work today because I've been really dizzy and have had some shooting pains. Going to doctors later so hopefully I will get a scan as I'm a bit worried about the pain. :-/ xxx

Keep us updated please!!! Although i am sure everything is ok hun! 



SashaJoy13 said:


> mammy its okay... I am sure it is just round ligament pain which starts at about 6 weeks... by your week 7 your uterus is twice the size you started with so it has to do the stretching sometime! :)
> 
> you ladies are all so sweet... I love reading about your names and adventures and plans and you are all so supportive... I think I would lose my mind if I didn't have you all!
> 
> Also... I found this coat last night!!!
> https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/946FC45B-orig_zpsf9dac96a.jpg

That has got to be the cutest coat ever!!!! OMG you are making me want to find out what i am having just so i can buy stuff like that!!! ;)

BTW anyone have a gut feeling on what they are having? I have been feeling girl for some reason and i keep having dreams that i am having a girl too...


----------



## missusgee

Hi ladies, sorry I've abandoned the thread for a few days - I've been so tired and busy/stressed at work I haven't had energy for anything  

Can't begin to comment on everyone's posts, but so glad you're all doing well, and hope the few health scares work out ok. I've been having some bloody awful period pain like feelings, it's reassuring that things are happening down there but really not pleasant at times :-(

Hmmm names....Well I'm Welsh and hubby is Irish so we are trying to get a Celtic twist on things but struggling, I've always wanted 'Leah' as a girl's first name but not 100% set on that yet, and for a boys name I would like the middle name to be 'William' after my grandad who passed away when I was younger but still miss so much.

I'm waiting for a call from the midwife..checking my phone every 2 minutes!! 

Happy 6 weeks everyone!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey thanks ladies! So I have low blood pressure and possibly an inner ear infection. Dr was fab! So good at listening and checking everything out. She thought I had an inner ear infection too but when she asked if I'd been near anyone with one I said no but then found out afterwards it's been going round school like wildfire so it's very possible. Told to stay off work and no driving until dizziness settles. She said she could prescribe anti-sickness tablets but I'm severely allergic to some and refused incase they hurt the baby. She said all she could recommend was salty or sugary snacks so it's not all bad :rofl:

She had a feel of my tummy and said she thinks everything feels fine and since pains are on both sides she didn't think it was anything to worry about but has referred me for a scan at EPU just to reassure me but insisted I mustn't worry as it was just for reassurance. Fingers crossed all will be ok :) xxx

Sasha - LOVE the jacket!! Xxx


----------



## Bambola

Good morning ladies

So just got to work after having my first scan with my OB - Will post a photo later although you cant make much out at this stage - baby is fine! (even though its still early days!) He/she is measuring 6mm and we saw a strong hearbeat! hehehehe it was an amazing feeling!!!!! My ob is very happy because the heart was beating more than 100 beats per minute which means (so far) healthy baby where it is supposed to be! I get to back in a fortnight for another scan! Seeing that little flutter on the screen made me so happy... omg it was amazing!


----------



## jbell157

Love all the names ladies! Mamms that's so cool that our name choices are so similar. Also I'm glad everything is ok! 

Bam your scan is going to be great! We want to see pictures! 

Glad everyone is doing well and sasha that is such a cute jacket! But I think I'm in for a boy! Right before I got pregnant I had a dream that I had just had a little boy. My friend Karen said I bet you'll get pregnant this month and I bet it will be a boy! She was right about the pregnancy so I'm thinking she might be right about it being a boy.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Bambola thats amazing!!! Im so excited, first heart beat on here


----------



## jbell157

Bambola said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> So just got to work after having my first scan with my OB - Will post a photo later although you cant make much out at this stage - baby is fine! (even though its still early days!) He/she is measuring 6mm and we saw a strong hearbeat! hehehehe it was an amazing feeling!!!!! My ob is very happy because the heart was beating more than 100 beats per minute which means (so far) healthy baby where it is supposed to be! I get to back in a fortnight for another scan! Seeing that little flutter on the screen made me so happy... omg it was amazing!

Hurray! So exciting!


----------



## Bambola

Thank you ladies - teehee - I am on CLOUD 9 - I feel I can relax a tiny bit now - my next scan is on 19 March - hopefully will see more then!!

By the way - OMG Sasha that fur coat is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! HOW CUTE!! I LOVE IT!!

Meanwhile - has everyone considered seasons for their baby's arrival?? I know my little peanut will be here very end of spring/ beginning of Summer so have had to opt for cotton blankets etc (yes I actually bought a baby blanket already.. I am hopeless) I will post more photos of some of my recent purchases too if anyone is interested.. 

Thanks for all your incredible support ladies - you are such a wonderful group :) 

xoxox


----------



## Junebugs

yay!!!! im happy the scan went well


----------



## SashaJoy13

Omg... I have been wanting to go baby shopping... the pregnancy app I have says that it is normal ro want to start nesting already (its actually a good sign) and that in order to satisfy that urge without getting overzealous and have a gender let down, buy practical items you will need any ways (diapers of all sizes, blankets, towels, newborn health kit, etc.) Also looking at baby items can give you a to do list so that you can price different items and save for them rather then paying for them all in one fell swoop. Obviously it is too soon for a registry but creating a practical list of the items you want to buy is a good idea and will satisfy your crave to shop.


----------



## Bambola

Sasha i totally agree with you! That is excellent logic! I think if you buy certain things that can be used regardless of sex etc that yu will use anyway - its fine! Also, in relation to spreading the financial side of it - i think this is great. I have already got a few bits and pieces that i wont need to worry about later. Also - I intend to go and buy my pram when I reach 12 or 13 weeks!!!!!!!!!! It is $1500 and that is a large chunk of money but i know exactly what I want and am going to spread the big items out!! haha

Love it!!!!!!!!! 

P.S. In advance I have to say that I totally know that the stuff I post on here is NOT necessary and is very excessive.. Mamma loves nice things and designer labels - drives my hubby crazy lol


----------



## makemeamammy

Bambola - that is amazing about your scan!! So so happy for you, you must be buzzing! 

I live in a small-ish city and bump into people I know/parents from school all the time so I'm a bit scared to go shopping incase I get caught but had to go in to get maternity bras the other day and couldn't resist a little nosey. Can't wait to start buying!

In the meantime ladies, please do post up pics of your buys on here so I can live out my baby-shopping fantasies through you guys :rofl: and Bambola - nobody's going to be judging you on here! I already know the pram I want and it's more expensive than necessary but that's the one I want. It's Silver Cross who are (over here) the best and oldest name in prams - i had a silver cross pram when I was a baby and my mum didnt throw it out until I was about 10 - it was her pride and joy! the old ones are worth a fortune now so she should have just kept it! :shrug:

I'm still waiting to here from the EPU about my scan. I hate waiting! (You probably all gathered that from the 2ww thread :rofl:) I've had a few texts from people at work saying they didn't realise I was ill and how come there's a supply in (I sort of just snuck out yesterday as was feeling too ill to deal with it all). I'm going to say I've got an inner ear infection (which may be true) but I know half of them will realise what's going on. They've been watching me like hawks ever since I got married. :shrug:


----------



## Bambola

Thanks makemeamammy - and of course I know the silver cross!!!!!! Omg you diva!! I love it! A lot of celebs get them- they can be like $5000!! Can't wait till u get yours and post a pic!! Hehe it's such a shame your mum got rid of hers!! They are just devine! 

Xxx


----------



## emmalg

Bambola, I'm so glad everything went well with your scan. 

Mammy, I hope you feel better soon. I'm sure everything will be fine when you have your scan. FX 

I had my 6 week scan today, doc is dating me from LMP as they do so I'm a few days further on by her reckoning than I really am. I saw even less than I expected to but I did get to hear the heartbeat! I can't wait for my 12 week scan now, she offered an appointment next month but I have to pay then claim from the insurance so prefer to spread it a little bit.

The baby measures 3mm and is the white bit in the black circle between the two cross hairs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130306-WA0000.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bambola

How cute Emma!! That is a very sweet photo! Hehe will post my photo soon to compare!! Mine just looks like a little bean stuck to uterus wall lol


----------



## makemeamammy

Haha, Bambola it's not THAT expensive. It's £600 so nothing too crazy! Emma, lovely pic hun. I notice it was a vaginal you got, was yours vaginal too Bambola? Not sure whether mine will be abdominal or vaginal! Hope it's just abdominal :-/ xx


----------



## emmalg

I don't think they can really see anything externally at this point as the womb is still so deep in the pelvis. It's not bad at all, Mammy, a long, thin probe is used , well lubricated and you can barely feel it at all. In fact when I consider all the other undignified things us ladies have to go through such as smear tests and things it is the least bad! Even the 12 week dating scan done externally is less comfy due to the full bladder you're supposed to have. 

It'll be fine xxx


----------



## jbell157

Wow you ladies are awesome. I'm so tired I haven't even started looking for things. I went to bed at 8:30 last night and I'm still tired. I don't know what to do because people at work have been noticing with the most recent being my boss. He asked my team leader if I was ok. :\ 

Now I'm wondering if I should tell him...

Emma your scan is wonderful! I can't wait for mine. Its in 7 days!


----------



## emmalg

I know the feeling Jbell! I'm about to go and have a nap whilst DD sleeps as I'm home with her because she has conjunctivitis. I can't tell you what a relief it is not to be working today! 

If your boss is sympathetic it could be worth telling him in confidence. Would it make any difference to your workload? Or you could claim anaemia or something.

I guess one of the worst things about being a teacher is not being able to take a few days off whenever you need to.


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww you guys are so brilliant at easing my worries! Just heard from EPU and my scan is tomorrow morning. She said they will try abdominal scan first and then internal if that doesn't show anything. She said they might not find a heartbeat because it's early but if not they would have me in again the following week so I feel good about that. 

So glad I found this site and have you guys to go thought this with! I think I'd be a nervous wreck otherwise! Xxxx

Jbell - I would tell if you think he'll be supportive! My boss has been brilliant. She's normally very prickly about people being off sick. (I've been off with sickness before and she's said never mind the 48hr rule, if you haven't been sick for a few hours please come in! It costs so much money to have supply in) but since she's found out she's been brilliant. As soon as I went to her yesterday at lunchtime she just said phone the doctor and go home. When I told her it was blood pressure she said she didn't want to see me for the rest of the week (she has NEVER said that before!) I'm so glad I told her! If she didn't know I think she'd be a bit sniffy about me being off and would want me back ASAP.


----------



## SashaJoy13

I really wish I had been able to see my u/s... they said they could see the yolk sac but they didnt date me, as far as I can figure I ak pretty sur I just got to 6 weeks today due o a delayed ovulation amd implantation... I think my due date has changed to the 30th... but we will see what dr. says.

JBell I have an appointment tomorrow and in 7 days and I dont know which one will be the scan or of bothvof them because of the cysts... I just want to see that heartbeat


----------



## makemeamammy

Sasha why was it you weren't allowed to look? Hope you're not in any pain hun xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

They didnt want me to worry when they saw the popped cyst. It was kinda disheartening but when I talj to my ob in the morning tomorrow I will ask her about it and maybe get to see my scan. Or she might di anot her one!


----------



## Bambola

Sasha I hope you get to see your scan tomorrow and see a cute little heartbeat! At least you know that everything was ok at that first scan! 

JBell i think you should tell your boss - I told mine yesterday because I know I have looked bad (really sick and tired lately) and had a day and a half off because I have felt like i was hit by a bus!! My Boss is great and at least now the pressure is off and I dont have to worry about him thinking I am a slacker! 

Makemeamammy - yes my scan was vaginal but seriously it is NOTHING - it is the thinnest thing they put up there - and they do it in the most private and non invasive way - I was always worried about it because people made a big fuss but its NOTHING!!! A papsmear is 100 times worse and I dont even think papsmears are that bad.. trust me its fine! :) Its actually better it they do it vaginally because you will see more and you can see heartbeat easier hence will put your mind at rest :) 

My latest purchase just arrived in the mail yesterday... baby clothes are the CUTEST!
 



Attached Files:







BURBERRY1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jbell157

Thanks Emma, mamms, and bam. I have decided to tell him but it is just so crazy right now I haven't been able to talk to him in private. I really want to tell him because I'm leaving work Wednesday for another doctor's appointment and I want him to know why. My friend who had her baby at the beginning of the school year said he is just so compassionate and really fantastic about the whole thing. He also wants to hold her daughter whenever he sees them out. So definitely going to tell him.

Overall I do feel much better today. I think getting 10 hours really did help me. I'm going to try and shoot for at least 9 every night, even if that means going to bed super early. I just want to feel like a human being again!

Sasha and mamms I really hope you get to see something and hear the heartbeat for your scan tomorrow! FX!

Bam very cute outfit. You are definitely starting to get me to want to buy things now! ;)


----------



## makemeamammy

So I had my scan...it was abdominal...and we saw a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9: everything is in the right place and I feel so relieved and happy! 

Now just to stop myself from buying for the next 6 weeks! Bambola I can see myself caving in very soon with all your beautiful wee outfits :) xxx


----------



## Junebugs

makemeamammy said:


> So I had my scan...it was abdominal...and we saw a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9: everything is in the right place and I feel so relieved and happy!
> 
> Now just to stop myself from buying for the next 6 weeks! Bambola I can see myself caving in very soon with all your beautiful wee outfits :) xxx

Awww YAY!!! Thats great news!!!!! 

BTW ladies, just wondering.. what are all your symptoms at the moment????


----------



## missusgee

I caved!! Took another digi test this morning and result was 3+ weeks, boosted my confidence and resulted in buying baby item 2 hours later...whoops! 

Will post pic later


----------



## makemeamammy

My symptoms are tiredness, sensitive boobies, AF like cramping and bad dizziness because of low bp. At my scan today they told me I was constipated (tmi :blush:)but don't feel it if I am.

My most severe symptom at the moment is a burning desire to buy something baby related but I think that's more to do with the company I keep on here :rofl: xxx


----------



## missusgee

I didn't expect to get this af like cramping, it really is unpleasant at times. 

Also got sore heavy bbs and fighting a cold since Saturday, just want to stay in bed all day!


----------



## emmalg

So glad everything went well Mammy! 

I feel pretty normal most of the time but put together I have quite a few symptoms. I am struggling a bit with smells, almost threw up in the dairy aisle of the supermarket when I walked past a middle aged lady wearing BAD perfume. I felt nauseous most of yesterday but not so much so that it really affected my day. I have AF like cramps and some sharper pains. I also feel really congested now, something I remember right through my last pregnancy. I was a bit dizzy earlier but my worst symptom is still the tiredness.


----------



## missusgee

Came home from work early and staying home tomorrow to get some rest, body needs sleeeeeep :sleep:

So I was having a little clear out of the bathroom and found my stack of tests..and these are just the positive ones! Quite enjoyed seeing the development of the line, right up to today's digi clear blue! 

Then went to look for a mothers day card and got magically pulled to baby isle...HAD to get this!

Hope you're all resting!? Almost 7 weeks...(I'm a glass half full kinda person!) hehe
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0906.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0911.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww I love your pram suit! I'm home for the rest of the week because of my bp. Was Internet 'window' shopping earlier and put a pram suit in my basket but didnt buy it as I'd rather my first buy be something I actually feel and hold before I buy (I'm a weirdo I know!) :shrug:

Now to find enough energy to cook dinner..... eurgh!!!! :(


----------



## missusgee

Ahh mammy I know what you mean, it's quite a momentous occasion buying your first baby thing so I totally understand, I just kept stroking it as its so soft and fluffy!

Bless, get a takeaway! ;-)


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww, I think I'm going to get DH to take me out on Saturday for maternity bra and some books and maybe ONE thing for bub! :)

I had leftover bolognaise so I stuck it in some pastry and voila bolognaise pasties! Do you have pasties in other countries round the world? They're the business!! :) x


----------



## SashaJoy13

Ok... just got to actually see my sonogram... I am apparently only 5 weeks and 6 days and I am due on November 1.... I guess I ovulated late.. but I have another appointment in 2 weeks and we should see alot more ib the way o f baby and a strong heartbeat... my Dr is so nice... I am super happy even though they made me go potty twice (which isnt hard)and stole my blood


----------



## emmalg

Love the suit Missusgee! You've just reminded me I a similar one and will get to use it again! It is the cutest thing ever! 

Sasha, so glad you got to see your scan. You're not far off the rest of us now instead of running ahead!


----------



## Bambola

Missusgee - Love the cute purchase! too cute!! hehee love the little hoodie!! 

Makemeamammy - SO HAPPY your scan went well lovely and you got to see a strong heartbeat!! Isnt it the best feeling in the world!! When is your next scan??

Sasha - A lot of women mix up their dates - its really normal - you are not that far behind all of us anyway - a few days is nothing! Glad your scan went well :) 

As for symptoms - I have been DEAD TIRED - like I feel like I have been hit bya bus half the time and dont want to do anything other than lie on the couch!! I also got some shart pains in my uterus which really worried me last night but they were short lived and have stopped - hoping thats normal! Also really bloated and eating way too much because I am constantly nauseous and the only thing that calms my nausea is food - OMG I HATE IT! I already look pregnant because I am so bloated and have put on a few kgs! its terrible~!!! (but I dont care if baby is healthy and well!)


----------



## emmalg

Bambola said:
 

> As for symptoms - I have been DEAD TIRED - like I feel like I have been hit bya bus half the time and dont want to do anything other than lie on the couch!! I also got some shart pains in my uterus which really worried me last night but they were short lived and have stopped - hoping thats normal! Also really bloated and eating way too much because I am constantly nauseous and the only thing that calms my nausea is food - OMG I HATE IT! I already look pregnant because I am so bloated and have put on a few kgs! its terrible~!!! (but I dont care if baby is healthy and well!)

Some sharp pains are normal from this stage onwards. I think it is the muscles and ligaments adjusting. I certainly felt quite a lot of sharp pains throughout my first trimester last time. In fact it got so bad that sudden movements or coughs and sneezes would have me gripping my belly and groaning with pain. They only last seconds though.


----------



## emmalg

Jbell, hope you're okay today. How did you get on telling your boss?


----------



## Bambola

emmalg said:


> Bambola said:
> 
> 
> As for symptoms - I have been DEAD TIRED - like I feel like I have been hit bya bus half the time and dont want to do anything other than lie on the couch!! I also got some shart pains in my uterus which really worried me last night but they were short lived and have stopped - hoping thats normal! Also really bloated and eating way too much because I am constantly nauseous and the only thing that calms my nausea is food - OMG I HATE IT! I already look pregnant because I am so bloated and have put on a few kgs! its terrible~!!! (but I dont care if baby is healthy and well!)
> 
> Some sharp pains are normal from this stage onwards. I think it is the muscles and ligaments adjusting. I certainly felt quite a lot of sharp pains throughout my first trimester last time. In fact it got so bad that sudden movements or coughs and sneezes would have me gripping my belly and groaning with pain. They only last seconds though.Click to expand...

Emma thank you so much for that - funny you should mention this because yesterday morning I sneezed and it sent a massive sharp pain down there and I freaked out totally - i was like OMG did I just do something really bad to myself? Thanks for sharing that experience! :thumbup:


----------



## makemeamammy

Bambola - don't worry about pains. That's what I had and at my scan they said its totally normal to have growing pains plus your bowels can be a bit funny at this stage which may cause some pain too. 

I'm so ridiculously tired all the time, I just want to shake myself. Feeling really nauseous this morning too. But when I try and sleep I can't get comfy. I am so close to having a massive rant too, everything just getting on my nerves right now :(


----------



## missusgee

Haha mammy I know what you mean, I'm trying so hard to relax and left things wash over me, but everyone is just so annoying!! ;-) 

My week long 'offness' has developed to full blown cold and an ear infection I think, spent all night with hot water bottle against my ear and lots of pain/wooshing noise going on. I took one paracetamol to take edge off pain but too scared to take more!

I've got a friend whose 5 months pregnant and she says she is picking up every bug/cold since. 

Yay it's pretty much the weekend again girls!!


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies, sorry for my absence. I'm just so darn tired its all I can do to function normally. Thank goodness its Friday! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 

Sasha s few days is nothing! At least you're still here and everything was ok! 

Mamms glad your u/s went so well! When is you're next one? 

Miss I'm sorry you're not feeling well and I hope you get better soon. 

Bam I have the sharp pains too! I'm so glad we have Emma so she can tell us it's normal. 

Well off to work! Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## emmalg

Help!! Feeling really queasy at work - I'm about 150m from the nearest toilets in my office with two men! :)


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh :hugs: Emma! I'm feeling queasy too but I'm at home! Would be so much worse if at work you poor thing!! 

Ok, I'm going to rant...please feel free to tell me to get a grip! :rofl:
My mum is driving me nuts! We have a very close relationship and had no issues until the run up to my wedding. I think until then I had always just agreed with whatever she'd said or wanted but suddenly it was my wedding and we sometimes clashed about things I wanted (one example - I wanted a 'family get together' with all the women in my family before the wedding as I don't live at home. She told me it was a big fuss and people already had too much expense so I didn't. My cousin got married a month after me and my mum was so impressed with her idea to have...yep you've guessed it...a family get together with all the women! She thought it was lovely to be included seen as the older members weren't at hen! I told her I had wanted one but she had said no and she very conveniently forgot all about it!) 

Anyways...moving onto now...she is genuinely delighted for me being pregnant and told me she can't wait to get knitting etc but anytime she asks how I am the conversation goes a little something like this:
Me - I'm dizzy, Mum - you shouldn't be, that's not normal
Me - I've got low bp. Mum - I don't think so, it's just an ear infection and there are no symptoms to low bp.
Me - I'm tired. Mum - that's very strange! I don't remember hearing anyone feeling like that in pregnancy!

Basically she keeps reminding me how lots of people (including her) don't even know for the first 3 months so I can't possibly be feeling as bad as I think I am! 
She's really keen for information but then when I give it to her she immediately dismisses me. She wanted to know all about the scan yesterday, I told her baby was measuring 6.4mm and she tutted and said people knew far too much nowadays! I said what's wrong with that? And she said its the same as people googling illnesses and making themselves think they're more ill than they are! Raaaaaaaaarrrrrr!! 

I'm so angry with her I can't even be bothered talking to her! I know if I say anything to her she'll just say I need to control my hormones (probably true!) and I can't talk to DH about it as he's already not overly keen on her and I want him to like her (even when I don't haha!) 

Ok...and breathe...sorry! I'm done now! Just had to vent somewhere as can't speak to DH. Xx


----------



## missusgee

Ahhh mammy that does sound very frustrating! Think happy thoughts and try not to let it get to you, big hugs!

Do you think our children will get annoyed at us like this when we're older!? 

My worst problem is that I like to be right all the time. Hubby is the same. And we both like to have the last word...it's going to be a long 7 months


----------



## Junebugs

Oh lord, i know what you ladies mean about the tiredness, once 1pm hits i am dead....... i feel so bad for my LO because all i want to do is lay down on the couch. I didnt feel THIS tired when i was pregnant with him.....


----------



## emmalg

That sounds very familiar, Missus. DH is just as bad, I on the other hand AM always right! :rofl: DH even admitted it once! 

Mammy, that isn't something you want to have to to deal with just now is it? 

I have a few suggestions, you could just avoid talking to her about it, though she's bound to ask why and you'd need an answer. I have quite a short temper and I know I would have responded with "If you didn't really want to know, why ask?!" or the rather egotistical "Was the question supposed to be about you or me?" but my family expect that sort of reaction from me! I've even had to remind my mum that every pregnancy for every woman is different even though she should know...

Take my mum. 3 pregnancies. Really sick with me, had to have an op about 4 months in as I'd (apparently) given her adhesions. Sick once with brother, sailed through. Didn't know she was pregnant with my twin brothers until 4 months, then was bed ridden due to a trapped nerve. Then on bed rest due to early labour.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy... I still havent told my mom because of that exact thing... I want to enjoy being pregnant before she makes it about her... I dont understand why moms are obsessed with inbedding thdmselves into life events... Hubbys mom isnt like that but she doesnt have daughters 

Missus... im right all the time to and I have proven it to hubby so many times. Though with the pregnancy I am much meaner about it... so I let him win and have the last word here and there because then he takes me out shopping.

Junebugs... I am exhausted too... dont know why but luckily there was a mix up and I was given extra days off this week! Score

So I was curious as to how our uterus grows so I went to look for it and I found instead a chart that is to scale by the day of our babies development to 60 days after fertilization or implant not sure but still cool
https://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/wwwhuman/Stages/Images/Cst800.jpg


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies I'm back, I have been gone to California and just returned, hope all are well! My U/S is Tuesday and I can't wait!


----------



## missusgee

Welcome back momof1! 

Well this evening everything I try to eat is making me nauseous. Apart from chocolate ice cream. Oh well, what my body wants my body must get! ;-)


----------



## emmalg

Lol! Need to try that on DH! I'm just nauseous until I eat. I'll get fat at this rate!


----------



## Bambola

makemeamammy said:


> Oh :hugs: Emma! I'm feeling queasy too but I'm at home! Would be so much worse if at work you poor thing!!
> 
> Ok, I'm going to rant...please feel free to tell me to get a grip! :rofl:
> My mum is driving me nuts! We have a very close relationship and had no issues until the run up to my wedding. I think until then I had always just agreed with whatever she'd said or wanted but suddenly it was my wedding and we sometimes clashed about things I wanted (one example - I wanted a 'family get together' with all the women in my family before the wedding as I don't live at home. She told me it was a big fuss and people already had too much expense so I didn't. My cousin got married a month after me and my mum was so impressed with her idea to have...yep you've guessed it...a family get together with all the women! She thought it was lovely to be included seen as the older members weren't at hen! I told her I had wanted one but she had said no and she very conveniently forgot all about it!)
> 
> Anyways...moving onto now...she is genuinely delighted for me being pregnant and told me she can't wait to get knitting etc but anytime she asks how I am the conversation goes a little something like this:
> Me - I'm dizzy, Mum - you shouldn't be, that's not normal
> Me - I've got low bp. Mum - I don't think so, it's just an ear infection and there are no symptoms to low bp.
> Me - I'm tired. Mum - that's very strange! I don't remember hearing anyone feeling like that in pregnancy!
> 
> Basically she keeps reminding me how lots of people (including her) don't even know for the first 3 months so I can't possibly be feeling as bad as I think I am!
> She's really keen for information but then when I give it to her she immediately dismisses me. She wanted to know all about the scan yesterday, I told her baby was measuring 6.4mm and she tutted and said people knew far too much nowadays! I said what's wrong with that? And she said its the same as people googling illnesses and making themselves think they're more ill than they are! Raaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!
> 
> I'm so angry with her I can't even be bothered talking to her! I know if I say anything to her she'll just say I need to control my hormones (probably true!) and I can't talk to DH about it as he's already not overly keen on her and I want him to like her (even when I don't haha!)
> 
> Ok...and breathe...sorry! I'm done now! Just had to vent somewhere as can't speak to DH. Xx

Hun that is so frustrating!! I know the feeling!! It is annoying!! I say just be upfront and remember this is YOUR pregnancy and YOUR time... Don't let anyone ruin it.. :hugs:

On another note I feel sick and exhausted all the time!! :shrug:


----------



## Junebugs

emmalg said:


> Lol! Need to try that on DH! I'm just nauseous until I eat. I'll get fat at this rate!

im the same right now


----------



## makemeamammy

Calling all zombie-pregnant-ladies: where are you all? Have you all just slept all weekend? :rofl:

How is everyone? So DH and I went out on Saturday and...bought a babygrow! :) that's me done now until 12 weeks! (Maybe :blush: ) xx


----------



## missusgee

Yay well done mammy, I promise it does kill the buying bug...for now! 

I managed a beach walk with DH and the dog yesterday and that was it. Been suffering from a killer cold and don't want to do anything apart from pick a book up now and then.

Told my parent's this morning, they are sooooo excited  I instantly feel less stressed now they know.

Hope you're all ok?


----------



## makemeamammy

Awww that's so nice that you told your parents. Were they delighted? 

We went for a beach walk with the dog today but it was so windy and started hailstoning. Didn't stop my puppy running straight into the massive waves though! I think she nearly gave me heart failure. :rofl: what kind of dog have you got? X


----------



## missusgee

They were so happy, my mum said it was the best mother's day present ever  

I have a staffie x dachshund, he is very small but typical staffie loving needyness! He is wonderful with my young niece and the only thing he ever did was lick her nose :-D what have you got mammy?


----------



## makemeamammy

I've got a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier. She's only 10 months and a little monkey but great with all people and dogs! Her attitude is...if it can play with me then I love it! :) xx


----------



## missusgee

I've never heard of that breed before, just googled it...very cute! 

A dog and a baby, what have we let ourselves in for!! :-D


----------



## missusgee

Right, update girls. I've just been to the loo and noticed some blood in my cm,not alot but enough to freak me out. I haven't had any pains, just usual af like cramps once or twice today, but this has totally thrown me. Is this normal!?!?


----------



## makemeamammy

missusgee said:


> Right, update girls. I've just been to the loo and noticed some blood in my cm,not alot but enough to freak me out. I haven't had any pains, just usual af like cramps once or twice today, but this has totally thrown me. Is this normal!?!?

I think it's very common and can be loads of different things! When I went for my ultrasound the nurse was quite surprised that I'd had none so it must be quite common. Make an urgent appointment with your doctor first thing and they'll probably send you for a scan but try not to panic. There are lots of reasons for a bleed and most of those reasons don't end badly! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## missusgee

Thankyou mammy, I'm scanning the internet but will definitely call Dr first thing. I'm trying to not think the worst but I just didn't expect it :-(


----------



## emmalg

Hi missusgee, I totally agree with Mammy, get in to see the doc urgently but don't panic. I had 7 days of spotting and bleeding at the beginning of this pregnancy and had spotting for the whole of the second trimester last time and even a day of bright red blood.
Bleeding in pregnancy is way more common than most people realise and people started coming out of the woodwork to tell me they'd had it. However, all bleeding must be reported and checked out urgently.


----------



## Bambola

Missusgee I hope your ok - Please go to doc to be on the safe side.. I am sure it is all ok though :) 

As for me (currently it is Monday morning) since late Saturday night every second time I wipe I have been getting a teensy bit of brown tinged cm... to be honest it is starting to freak me out a little bit.. its very, very light brown and there is not much of it at all, but this is the third day I have had it.. I am going to ring my OB this morning... 

This weekend was terrible - felt HORRIBLE the whole weekend and spent it all on the couch feeling like I was going to puke! Managed to drag myself to work this morning - will see how I go.. got to push through it. Will buy some hard lollies today (lemon drops particularly) as they are supposed to be good to reduce the nausea. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.. SOrry for my rant.. 

xox


----------



## Bambola

Sorry the the double post.. just rang my OB and he wants me to come in today for a scan to check if everything is ok.. I am officially freaked out... Will go at 2:10pm..


----------



## Junebugs

Ya i had brown discharge in my last pregnancy, it can be very normal but def. something you want to get checked out just to be safe!!!! 

Missus- its so nice that you to your parents!!! Im glad you feel better now from it aswell! :)

AFM- I have been so sick this weekend :( I did not sleep at all last night, i have been so nauseous and i have had such bad heartburn aswell. But on the plus side i have my scan tomorrow at 12!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmalg

Missus and Bambola, I wish you both all the best for tomorrow. FX. Xxx

Nothing has changed for me this weekend. Felt better for some day time naps, still feel sick when I need to eat which is good and bad as I have no appetite at the moment. It means I know I need to eat even if I'm not hungry, like earlier I felt nauseous while we were out, fancy spicy things more than sweet things so went to Taco Bell to smother everything in Fire Sauce! Before DH made it back to the table with the food I was having a sugar crash and going all shaky. Luckily the nausea had warned me.


----------



## emmalg

Sorry Bambola, I mean today! I can't quite get my head around it already being Monday for you!


----------



## Bambola

p.s. ended up getting the hard candy lemon drops (i got ones with lemon, honey and chamomile) and I swear they are helping my nausea.. thank God!


----------



## Bambola

Hey everyone.. So had my OB appointment - baby is fine thank God.. But I wasn't imagining things- I had a polyp growing on my cervix which was causing the bleeding- doc cut it out and has sent it for testing but said its very common.. Am on bed rest for the week.. I got to hear baby's heart beat!! It was amazing!! 146 beats per minute!! Also, in less than a week baby has grown from 6mm to 1.2cm!! Amazing! I'm measuring two days ahead at 7+2!! Sorry for this crazy rant.. Just have no one else to tell!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.. 

Xxx


----------



## emmalg

Thanks for updating us so quickly!

My bleeding was unexplained, though one of my friends had the problem where the lining of the uterus grows to the outside of the cervix and bleeds because it is so delicate. I have never heard of anyone having a polyp on their cervix but I am glad it was so easily identifiable and not within the womb. I really hope that the results of the analysis are fine and that you have an enjoyable rest now with a lot of pampering from DH! x

Missus, how are you this morning? FX


----------



## missusgee

Hi guys, bambola thats great news it's nothing thats going to harm little one! Look after yourself and take it easy.

I called my dr's this morning, receptionist is going to get Dr to call me at lunchtime. Until then all I can do is try to not worry. No blood this morning, just brown cm, tmi sorry


----------



## momof1making2

Does anyone else have their first u/s this week?


----------



## missusgee

Just spoken to my dr, earliest they can get me in for a scan is next Monday when I'll be 8 weeks. Also been advised to go in and get a blood test at dr's to check hcg level asap. 

Keep everything crossed for me peeps


----------



## Junebugs

Bambola said:


> Hey everyone.. So had my OB appointment - baby is fine thank God.. But I wasn't imagining things- I had a polyp growing on my cervix which was causing the bleeding- doc cut it out and has sent it for testing but said its very common.. Am on bed rest for the week.. I got to hear baby's heart beat!! It was amazing!! 146 beats per minute!! Also, in less than a week baby has grown from 6mm to 1.2cm!! Amazing! I'm measuring two days ahead at 7+2!! Sorry for this crazy rant.. Just have no one else to tell!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday..
> 
> Xxx

Im glad you were able to get it looked at and taken care of!!!! :) 



momof1making2 said:


> Does anyone else have their first u/s this week?

 I do!!! I have mine today!!



missusgee said:


> Just spoken to my dr, earliest they can get me in for a scan is next Monday when I'll be 8 weeks. Also been advised to go in and get a blood test at dr's to check hcg level asap.
> 
> Keep everything crossed for me peeps

I will KMFX !!! I wish they could get you in sooner! I would hate to have to wait a week! Is your bleeding less now?


----------



## missusgee

Thanks junebugs! Yes bleeding seems to have ceased, I'm just happy they are giving me a scan full stop!

Got blood test early in the morning so that will give me a good idea if everything is looking ok.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow... so much has happened! Where to begin.... im glad everyone is okay

Bambola- That is such a scare... I did the same sort of thing last week. The dr told me that I could expect light bleeding but anything more than that wasnt normal. I am so glad you wereable to get it figured out and im sure it will be better now. I am also a little jealous that you get a week of rest... I only had 3 days! :)

Missus- if they didnt schedual you right away they must not be worried... if you want the peace of mind though you can always go to emergency. Im glad you get your hcg done though... you must be in almost hundreds of thousands already!

Everyone- Im glad you're doing well and there are some scans happening this week. Cant wait to see pictures! Also it sounds like everyone is feeling sick :( I hope you find remedies to help.

As for me- still not much in the way of symptoms... bbs have gone from a normal C cup to a D and just keep growing, feel very bloaty and hubby says he can feel a firmness that wasnt there before. I only get nauseous when I dont drink enough water or go 4 hours without eating but not even terribly icky. I am also either starving or nothing sounds good. Get my next sonogram in 10 days and if hubbies parents are still in town we will tell them then.

I am and will be sending out good vibes to all you ladies


----------



## makemeamammy

Bambola, glad everything went well for you today! Enjoy your r & r for the week and don't do too much at home! 

Missus - that sounds really positive. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Ladies who have u/s this week, lots of luck to you all. I've got to wait until 12 weeks now but I do have my midwife app on Wednesday. No idea what to expect from that one.

I feel the same, kind of sicky but not to the point of actually being sick. I also go from not wanting anything and the thought of food turning my stomach to suddenly being completely starving. Is anyone else craving junk food? I normally eat good, home cooked food nearly every night and only want a take out maybe once a fortnight. Now all I want is MacDonalds, pizza, chippy or Chinese. I haven't given in to it, but the thought of all the home cooked wholesome food in my fridge is turning my stomach :( xx


----------



## missusgee

Thanks everyone, I'm trying to stay relaxed and not stress over it. Been pouring through the hundreds of similar posts online but I've had a strong word with myself. 99.9% chance everything is fine, and if it's not, well it's not meant to be. 

Hope you're all feeling a bit better and not so sick?


----------



## emmalg

Hi Everyone,

Good luck for everyone with an ultrasound!

Missusgee - if you get blood and cramps together, don't hesitate to go straight to A&E even whilst you're waiting for the US. Good luck with the results of the blood test, I hope it sets your mind at rest a bit.

Mammy - I also usually eat fresh food and am struggling with cooking at the moment. I seem to have no appetite a lot of the time and I wonder if that is why I don't want to cook. I also want to eat lots of savoury things - I really don't want anything sweet at all.

As for my bump - it was probably mostly bloating, I don't have a photo from quite the same angle but my tummy still isn't as flat as I would expect it to be normally. It's now a slightly different shape with the same jeans (which are fastening more easily again, though still tighter than normal).

I still feel like I am rounder than normal and I'm hoping that people at work think I am just over indulging in chocolate and biscuits - a rumour I am trying to circulate about myself! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bump7.jpg
File size: 130.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bambola

missusgee said:


> Just spoken to my dr, earliest they can get me in for a scan is next Monday when I'll be 8 weeks. Also been advised to go in and get a blood test at dr's to check hcg level asap.
> 
> Keep everything crossed for me peeps

Thinking of you lovely.. I'm sure everything is perfect.. Glad bleeding has stopped. Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies! Zombie pregnant lady would be a spot on description for me. 

Bam I'm so glad everything is ok!

Miss I'm sure everything will be fine! I'll keep my fx for you!

I do have an ultrasound this week. Its Wednesday and I'm very excited. I just went shopping and stocked up on about 5 different types of fruit. It seems thats all I want lately so I'm going with it. When I was at Wal-Mart my sugar dropped like crazy too. I'm glad I'm not alone though, as yours did this too Emma. It scared me a little as I have never felt like that before. Other than that my bbs are getting a lot bigger and heavier and my nipples felt like they were on fire this morning! It was insane. Other than that I'm exhausted, moody, and I'm having pulling sensations in the low area near my hip bones. They are a little uncomfortable. 

On the other hand I did tell my boss and he seemed excited so thats a good thing too. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Bambola

Hey ladies

Thought I would post my scans here from 6+2 and then yesterday at 7+0 to show you how much changes in less than a week!! the 'baby' is between the two 'plus signs' - It is crazy! I apologise for the poor quality - the high quality photos on my ipad were too large to upload here so had to use my iphone which is average.. Cant wait to see everyone elses ultrasounds to compare!!! Very exciting!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







6+2 bb.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9









7+0bb.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SashaJoy13

Bam... im so excited for you... that is a lot of growth! Have you thought about downloading snapbucket and getting a photobucket account for your photos? It will keep them sharp and you can still post them on here in all their high res glory so we can look at every little detail! Not to mention have a photobook online of all your pregnancy pics!

Heres my little update- We told hubbys family today... his dad is very excited... he asked hubby why he was at home and told him that there is no such thing as a day off anymore... hubbys mom said that babies choose when they want to be made and born

**HUGE RANT TO FOLLOW**
Hubbies mom said that I have a lot to do before I am truely to be a mom because in their culture the mom:
-cooks
-cleans
-stays at home
-doesnt work or have a career
-doesnt get sick or complain
-doesnt ask for any help from her husband

I thought that was aweful and asked hubby to back me up and tell her that we help eachother out (I cook he cleans etc.) To which he sided with his mother... he said he expects me to become a stay at home mom now because if I go to school and persue my career I will "neglect" our child.

Excuse me but I thought I lived in the 21st century and 2 months ago hubby and I were on the same page!?!? Not only am I pregnant but I plan on breast feeding for the first year and being a stay at home mom through that... but I wanted to do online school(which wont make me have to leave the baby) I wont be ready to persue my career till the baby is about 3 so whats the big deal? Also I dont mind cooking and cleaning etc. im not lazy... but being forced into it so I can fit into an idealistic mold labeled "mother" is not okay with me.

Am I being irrational and need to look at it all again or do you think it is just as important for me to be the woman I have always aspired to be, even with a baby on the way???


----------



## emmalg

Sasha, I'm so sorry you had to experience that, how horrible of both your MIL and DH in not supporting you. 

You should never give up your aspirations! 

Their culture isn't your culture. There should at least be compromise which it sounds like you're prepared for. 

However what none of us realise before the baby arrives is how much work it is to feed a new born, particularly breastfeeding as it can take up to an hour every 2 hours at the beginning (that seems to be quite a natural schedule from my experience and posts I've replied to on here). I went back to work 25 hours a week after a year and before that did manage one online course but it was so hard with a baby, the cleaning is something I do when I can now I'm back at work but even when at home once the baby is mobile becomes a real pain. Since she was born DH had done most of the cooking. The reality is that trying to balance even being a house wife and mother is hard without leaving your child screaming somewhere. Honestly, particularly if it isn't a life you're used to the child won't be happy either. I know this isn't a rosy picture but I think it shows that your MIL's way is no better for a child.


----------



## Bambola

Sasha that really sucks.. There needs to be compromise- this is your life too! Your not just a baby making machine.. My advice is, don't listen to all the negative stuff people tell you. Each person is an individual and copes and manages completely differently to others. My friend just had twins with NO support other than her hubby and already is kicking butt with a million other things! Your hubby will come round.. Xxx


----------



## emmalg

emmalg said:


> The reality is that trying to balance even being a house wife and mother is hard without leaving your child screaming somewhere.

Just realised that made it sound like I leave my baby screaming somewhere and get on with the housework - I don't - my housework slides and I look after DD, I catch up when DH is paying with her. My mum on the other hand had 3 babies close in age and left them to cry when she was busy with other things. She keeps telling me that's what I should do and that babies cry, but I don't think that happy babies cry and everyone was amazed at how little DD cried when she was younger - now she's hit a bit of a tantrum patch as she gets very frustrated when she can't do things alone! :awww:

Bambola - love the pics, so good to see how much they change!


----------



## missusgee

Morning everyone, 

Bambola - great pics and incredible development in a week!!

Sasha - thats awful, I would have been furious if my hubby didn't support me, however is it possible he just chose the wrong person to agree with in fear of repercussions? It's no excuse but blokes are generally useless at saying the right thing. Your mil should respect whatever you want to do.

Had my blood test this morning and should get results tomorrow lunchtime. Feel ok, no more bleeding and still no pain. Had one or two cramps so not as much as last week. Is everyone experienceing more/less cramping?


----------



## emmalg

Good luck, Missus! I hope you have some good news tomorrow.

My cramping varies loads, some weeks I barely notice, others I have uncomfortable cramping for 3 days on the trot, in fact this weekend I had quite a bit. I remember getting it quite a lot last time too. Hope that helps put your mind at rest a bit. :hugs:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus so glad your doing better, let us know what your results are!!! I feel cramps a lot especially when I move to stand or walk for too long.

Emma, Bam, Missus thanks for that, with my crazy hormones I was worried I was being irrational.

Hubby sees no problem with his mothers or his actions and I cant figure out what to do! Maybe I will spend a few days away from hubby... he has also decided that my favorite piercing (my tongue) isnt motherly and that it sends the wrong message! I dont know where this controlling man came from!

Sorry for rant, just feel a little unappreciated!

Other than cramps how are you ladies feeling??? Are your pants all fitting more snug??


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh my word Sasha! I think you need to have a strong word with DH and MIL and explain to them that, baby or not, your life is still YOUR life! I would be so mad in your shoes.just out of curiosity, what culture is this that they are part of? 

Missus I'm glad you're feeling better!

Bam - great pics, I didn't get to keep one :,( 

AFM - so since I was off last week the rumour mill has gone rife! Everyone seems to just know! Colleagues keep asking if I have something to tell them! (Today it was because I was eating chocolate??? Something I definitely did before being preggo) and the worst bit is...even the kids have been saying it. They've been telling other staff that all their mummies think I'm having a baby! I've got no idea how they've all figured it out as other than being off last week I've not been any different I don't think! Aaaargh! Need some advice ladies! How would you guys deal with this? I feel like a rabbit caught in the headlights everytime it comes up. Xxx


----------



## Bambola

Sasha- your husband needs a stern talking to!! Seems like he has got pregnancy brain! I'm sorry honey.. 

Missus- please keep us posted on results. My cramping comes and goes too.. I sneezed yesterday and it felt like my ovary shattered!! 

Makemeamammy - I know the feeling, I swear my whole office knows.. It's so frustrating! It won't be a surprise when we announce at 12 weeks! I keep lying but it's getting old!!


----------



## momof1making2

Sasha- I ferrel so bad for you, that's absurd! I would stand my ground, don't let them tell you how to be and by golly keep that independence! We don't "need a man" to bring home the bacon!

Junebug- I can't wait to hear about your u/s, goodluck!

Bambola- I love your bean pics, how sweet! I can't get over the development! And two u/s? Lucky biscuit!

I had my u/s today and got to see my adorable little bean, h/r was 136, what a relief! I wish I knew how to upload the photo but I haven't figured out how to do that yet ;)
Does anyone else have a crazy increase in cm? (yuck)


----------



## momof1making2

Emma- I love your little bump pic :hugs: I swear I feel rounder than usual.

jbell- Goodluck tomorrow I can't wait to hear how it goes these moments are always the most exciting!

Missus- I am going to send possitive vibes your way and pray until I'm blue in the face that everything turns out right for you! :hugs:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Momof1 so glad your us was wonderful... if you can upload it to photobucket its really easy tobpost on here... as far as cm not much increase just a strange consistency and a completely different smell(sorry tmi)

Im so glad you ladies are doing so well despite the morning sickness and cramping and scares!!! This is an amazing group of ladies here!!!

I spoke with hubby and he has decided to stay with his parents for a little while because he doesnt understand why im so frustrated. :( I thought this would be a happy time for us... I still dont completely understand his change of heart or his mothers reaction. And now here I am pregnant and upset and alone! I wish I could find a way to be okay with everything but I cant let them win! This is my baby and I will do everything I can to make sure baby is happy and healthy and I can provide for it no matter what! I just wish hubby would come around!(this is our first ever honest to goodness fight ever)

But... I have you ladies and that is very important!!! Sorry for all the drama


----------



## emmalg

I look forward to seeing your pictures momof1.

Sasha, I really hope DH comes round soon! DH and I had our only major row when I was PG last time. I thought it was all over just like that, he was suddenly overwhelmed by the feeling of responsibility and rather selfishly about his lost youth... blah, blah... Despite it having been his idea to go ahead and try for a baby it was like he wasn't even happy I was PG. We patched it up but it was only after the birth that I had confidence he was happy again.

I think men like to develop an overblown sense of their own importance during a first pregnancy. I certainly wasn't alone in my experience.

Whatever happens now, you are obviously a strong lady and I have my FX for you that it all gets sorted out quickly. Xxxx


----------



## emmalg

Momof1 and Sasha, I have noticed a change in CM too. I remember it from before, the consistency looks like it is more uniformly smooth, the quantity is always about the same, but is more than at most points during my cycle except maybe when I have EWCM and it is more cream to pale yellow coloured now. It does smell different, I noticed that last time too. It is just a sign that the body is keeping the cervix clean from infection to protect the baby!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thanks Emma... I have been very worried about not having hubby... This is going to sound awful but I am glad it isnt just us. Its funny though this past Christmas he is the one who said "I know we have been trying for a long time but whatever it takes to make a baby with you we will do." Now its like he has been replaced by a greedy little monster! I imagine thisvis what parenthood must feel like "I love you so much but I didnt think I could possibly be so angry with you" :)

In other news I can feel a roundish bump just above my pubic bone... like I swallowed a whole orange and it got stuck right there! Kinda weird and cool as no one else can feel it and even I have to have a fairly full bladder to! Yay


----------



## momof1making2

I will try to figure out how to upload the u/s. My cm definitely has a different smell and is very watery (which is unusual) I soak through three panty liners a day. I don't remember this with DD hmmmmm?

Sasha- My heart hurts for you :(. I can't imagine what you're feeling right now with hubby away. Unfortunately, it is very common for this to happen; I know of several women that went through the same thing and EVERY ONE of their husbands eventually came around and turned out to be a great Daddy and hubby again. I have strong hope that everything will be OK! BIG :HUGS: coming your way hun!


----------



## momof1making2

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a527/mickeyyoda/20130312_113646_zps06086fc3.jpg


I figured out how to do it! Here is my little bean :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Oh my goodness momof1... so big!!! Jeeze I really want my next u/s already! :) and thank you for your positivity! I love my Hubby and I know he loves me thats why I am glad he went to calm himself down. He wants to see me this AM, I will see how it goes! :)

Have I mentioned how awesome you ladies are??


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww good luck seeing DH Sasha, don't let his mum bully you into anything though! Your DH is just struggling to see things from anything other than his mum's perspective. My DH is like this! Luckily I get on well with MIL but I can still tell that if she told DH to jump he would ask how high. It's just a weird mum/son thing! I'll be exactly the same with my little boy :rofl:

I've just had my midwife booking in appt and all went really well. She is determined I'm a week ahead because of lmp even although I have 5 week cycles and know exactly when I ovulated. Hey I'm not arguing, if that makes me EIGHT AND A HALF weeks instead of 7 and a half I'm happy! :) got a feeling my scan will put me right back to where I think I actually am though because that's where I measured last week at scan x


----------



## emmalg

Glad it went well Mammy! They always do that, I think it's silly but there we go! From my rite conception date last time DD was almost bang on time!

Mumof1, that's amazing, it's so big compared to the size mine was at the start of week 6!

Sasha, hope all goes well for you with DH tomorrow. He needs to be his own man one day, not mummy's little boy... my DH hasn't quite passed that stage yet! :rofl:


----------



## Junebugs

I had my Ultrasound done on Monday, everything looks great! HB was 144 and i am measuring right where i should be!:cloud9:


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone,

Wow momof1 that's amazing, I can't wait until Monday!

Sasha I really hope you work things out, tell him to man up!lol

I called up the Dr's at lunchtime (like they told me!) but my test results hadn't come back yet. They were closed all afternoon for training so I have to wait until tomorrow to ask again :-( this is killing me!!

On another note I went and bought some maternity/sports bra's yesterday, they are depressingly unsexy, but OMG are they sooooo much comfier!! :-D


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thats great junebugs!!! So glad the heart is going strong

Missus im sure everything is fine, think happy thoughts


----------



## momof1making2

Missus- goodluck Monday, can't wait to heart how it does!
Sasha- I'm so glad that hubby wants to see you, make the best of it and stand your ground!
junebugs- that's great news! Do you have a photo to share?


----------



## Junebugs

I do, i will post one after, although it just looks like a blob! lol


----------



## jbell157

Ohhh K! I'm all caught up, even though I had to make a list to remember to address everything and I'm super sorry if I forget something. I tried so hard not too!

Bam - those are great pictures! I love seeing the progression from 6 weeks to 7! It's amazing how much they grow and how quickly.

Sasha - I'm so sorry about what's going on between you and DH. Honestly, I'm on your side as it sounds like he is being a little ridiculous, especially about the SAHM and tongue ring thing. I'm sure the space is for the best and will cause everything to fix itself! :hugs:

missus - I missed what your blood tests are for! What's going on?

Mams - I hate rumors. :grr: I don't have any advice on how to squelch them though, I'm not any good at that kind of thing. I have started telling a few people at work that I see everyday. People are suspecting that I'm a little off so I'm getting my kicks out of telling them in really random and weird ways. Its very fun and entertaining. Honestly, I'm sick of keeping it a secret, it's just difficult when it's such a big part of me and what I have going on right now. So instead of fussing and being frustrated about it, I'm having fun and telling people very, very slowly. Its amusing! ;) Also you are totally right about your DD. They will adjust it and then have to change it so just let them deal with it and then tell them told you so!

Momof1 - What a great heartbeat! It is so amazing to hear it. I also have cm, it doesn't really have a smell though. And I feel rounder and have a little pooch going on, but I think it is from bloating. 

June - I'm so glad to hear everything is going well! Its a very exciting time!

AFM - My ultrasound was spectacular. I swear I could listen to that little heartbeat all day long. It was great. The baby's hb was 145 bpm which is great and the doc said everything looked good! Hurray! They did change my DD. According to the scan I am 7 weeks 4 days, but my lmp puts me at 7 weeks and 5 days so thats what they want to use. Therefore, it puts me at October 25th! That was fine with me. I also had blood drawn today and they took 4 vials! I thought I was going to be bloodless when she was through with me! Other than that, I'm still exhausted and my bbs hurt sooo bad!
  



Attached Files:







4fc809eb-6984-43fa-adbe-fc1a34626bfe_zps15ac8d0d.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Junebugs

so glad everything went well!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## emmalg

Wow! Jbell, that's the most detailed US yet! You can actually make out the baby!


----------



## Bambola

Great pic Jbell!! How adorable!! I can't wait to see the progression next week!! I'm having my next scan at 8+1 - when is your next one?


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow Jbell... way to do your homework! :) I am so impressed by your scan and so glad your little one is thriving! Also yay for heartbeats!!!

I cant wait for my next scan... only one more week but I want to see the heartbeat so badly because it means the baby is doing well... also I am curious to see what happened after 2 weeks!! Bbs extreamly sore... super tired... vived scary nightmare... nautious the second I wake up till I have something in my tummy.

So I saw hubby and he still wants me to lose the tongue ring but its because it makes him uncomfortable (when he was young and dumb he had a bet with his friends that he could sleep with a pregnant woman and always targeted the ones with a tongue ring). But he is much more understanding about dchool and me persuing my own success.. he just thought I was going to wait till the baby was in school too. I explained my plan and how I had already looked into the classes and he was much happier with the idea. As far as his mother I am avoiding her at all costs and I am having him speak for me. I made it very clear that I do not want to live with her and untill she accepts the fact that this is "our" family(me and dh) not "her" family I do not want to be a part of her life.

Best part is that hubby was in bed with me last night and he is now backing me up! I dont know jow it happened bit thank goodness it did!!


----------



## emmalg

Hooray! Well done, Sasha! Keep on top of it! :happydance:


----------



## missusgee

That's great news sasha, hope it stays that way!

J bell,I had a blood test because I had a small bleed. Called Dr today and results still not back,I'm beyond p1ssed off! Can't wait for scan on Monday  

My cramps have returned in past 24 hours and my bbs are so tender so all seems well.


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh my word this sickness!!!!!!!! I feel so ill! Every evening about 5 it hits me and I'm just lying down so ill feeling until 9 or 10 and then it clears. It's horrendous! Feel like I've got full on flu every night! :( 

Sasha, so glad DH has come round. He's got a bit of grovelling to do now o enjoy t :rofl:

Everyone else, hi, hope your well! Too tired and ill to say anymore :cry: xxx


----------



## emmalg

How are people's symptoms developing now? 

I feel sick when I need to eat but otherwise I'm fine, no actual vomiting. 
I have to wee loads (though also noticed I'm thirstier).
I've felt a bit constipated (tmi) and windy. 
Still shattered.
Definitely have a rounder belly, it had been noticed by someone who knows I'm pregnant but only sees me twice a week. I notice when I carry DD and hug DH that is starting to get in the way. I am in desperate need of baggier tops for work. If anyone looks closely it'll be so obvious.


----------



## jbell157

Sasha I'm so glad everything is all getting better! Good for you for standing up for yourself and getting it ask worked out! 

Missus I'm so glad your symptoms are back and I'm sure everything is perfect!

Aww mamms :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling so ill! It's a this symptom though! 

Emma I have a tiny little hump in my belly. Its not a bump but if you know I'm pregnant and you are really looking you can see it. 

I have to wait 4 weeks for my next u/s :( that's to long!


----------



## momof1making2

Jbell- what an adorable little bean you have, I can't believe how clear it looks! What were the 4 vials of blood for, my goodness?

Sasha- Yay you held your ground and hubby came around I'm so happy for you!

I feel like I already look pregnant and I'm only 7 weeks. I don't remember this with dd but I swear the bloat makes me look preggers.


----------



## emmalg

JBell, me too. I'll have mine the week of 8th April sometime, I haven't booked it yet but might aim for Tuesday as both DH and I will be off work. I think it is important for my DH to see at that point - I think it helps to make it more real for them as they are a bit excluded without experiencing all our symptoms! I am loving how involved DH is this time around, he is far more interested in the baby's growth. I think having experienced a real baby, and finding that it surpassed his expectations, he's actually very excited about No. 2!

Momof1, since my EDD is the same this time as last time, I was planning to compare photos on the same days. My first photo from last time was on 13th May 2011. I was a bit fatter before the pregnancy last time, but at that point, I can see that my whole belly looks a bit bigger and higher than normal (I carried DD very high throughout). By 9th June I looked quite fat, then when I was on holiday I woke up on 27th June and had a very, very obvious baby bump that had arrived overnight. 

To me it feels like the shape I have now is very different from the the start of my last pregnancy, the "bump" is growing lower down and looks more obviously like a pregnancy.

Just done as Sasha suggested, I have started a Story on Photobucket for my bump growth and comparison with last time!

https://s1326.beta.photobucket.com/user/Emma_Hatton/story/62573


----------



## missusgee

I think the only reason my waistline is expanding is because I'm eating so much! 

Got my bloods back - all good in the hood! They actually said 'satisfactory, no further action needed', that's enough for me to be very relieved. Although I would would've like to known the figure.

Still, I'm happy and seriously excited for Monday  

Hope you're all feeling ok, and mammy hope you are not feeling so rough?


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma is your album set to private?

Missus that is wonderful! I'm so glad you have some peace of mind... finally! (Feels like forever doesn't it)

Btw... thank all of you ladies so much for everything... your all amazing and I love this group so much!! I feel a little like I'm playing catch up now... it seems everyone is running 4days or more ahead of me... I know it isn't a huge deal but still.


----------



## emmalg

I think I have sorted it now, Sasha! Thanks!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mu ch better Emma... super cute baby bumps!!!


----------



## jbell157

The 4 vials of blood were for an ob panel, rh screen, std screen, and something else. I can't remember. 

Emma it definitely became more real for DH after the ultrasound. I can tell because he finally told his family. ;)


----------



## momof1making2

I apologize ahead of time for the long post! :shrug:

Emma- That is so cool that you have the same Due Dates for both! I may copy your photobucket idea, you have such BEAUTIFUL bump photos. What an adorable pregnant woman you were :flower:! Question: How far along were you in the pink shirt and how far in the plaid shirt?

Missus and Emma- I feel like I have a small bump too and have been in denial of it because it's so early I didn't show until I was 4 months with DD. I also wonder if it's just from eating and bloating but I'll post a pic of my teeny bump. I even had a girl at my dance class comment and ask if something was going on ( so I had to tell her); so that night I decided to take a bump shot.
also, Thank heavens for good numbers on your blood test missus, what a breath for fresh air :hugs:

Sasha - :hugs: :hug: Love you girls too, where would we be without eachother? It's such a warm feeling knowing that we are all here for eachother. :hug: :hugs: ....... soooooo how's hubby? :flower:

Jbell- I'm so happy your U/S made it real for DH, I don't think it has sunk in for my OH yet :shrug: but I'm sure it will in time. And..... Congrats on your "Raspberry" growth yesterday, how exciting :happydance:

Has anyone ever heard that theory that once you see a heartbeat on an U/S your chances of M/C dramatically decrease, or is this just in my head?

AFM:
:help:
Soooooo OH and I dtd last night and these progesterone suppositories dry me up ( they said they would... blah) so when OH was finished he noticed some chafing on his "member". I went pee shortly after and there was light spotting in my panty liner. I got so scared I didn't know if it was me or from him because he said he had a little bleeding but unfortunately I never got to see it on him. (TMI alert) I'm really bloated right now and OH has a little buddah belly.... he was on top and his belly was pushing into my belly and I had to stop a couple times to catch my breath because our stomachs were pushing into each other so much. Then with the spotting after I was thinking" OH NO could that pushing on my belly have started a MC, or am I reading to much into this)? EEK I don't know what to think, and of cource it's Saturday so I cant call my doctor . Also, Oh wont go down on me anymore , since I started the suppositories it grosses him out, but I always "clean up" first. It's not fair, he gets his cookie but I don't get mine UGH!!! SORRY FOR TMI


----------



## momof1making2

sorry some of my words turned into random web "links" up there. I'm not sure why that happened :wacko::dohh:


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi all! Sorry I've been MIA last few days. Been really quite ill. I have been checking in often though to see what everyone's been up to.

Emma, those bump pics are lovely! That is exactly the kind of bump I want. I just have pudge! The pudge is definitely getting bigger but it is still just pudge.

JBell, aaaah! A raspberry!! That actually seems big! Compared to our wee poppy seeds that we had a few weeks back! I also had four vials taken but no idea what for (good on you for doing your homework - I was just like 'sure take my blood, take my pee, any other bodily fluids I can help you with?') I was told I didn't need to phone up about them. They're just routine and if anything was wrong the midwife will let me know. 

Sasha, so glad things are sorting themselves out with DH. How's he been since? Grovelling I hope! :rofl: 

Momof1, I hear it's really common to have a bit of spotting after dtd although...this is quite embarrassing but DH and I haven't :blush: we are both just so scared of doing any damage. I know it's ridiculous but it's just got in our heads. I know we have to get over it at some point or another but I guess I've been so ill lately I just haven't really addressed it. Any other girls been brave enough? Although I would say...no cookie for you...no cookie for him! Haha! I bet he'll soon feel better about it then :rofl:

So I found out why the rumour mill has been going wild at work! It's all because of...my boobs! I had no idea my colleagues paid so much attention to my décolletage but apparently a number of them have been talking about how big they've grown lately and worked it out! :rofl: not sure whether to laugh or cry about that! :) 

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Momof1- I think its so funny that you said cookie because that's mine and hubbies code word for dtd! Lol Anyways... I am sure you are fine and you can always get an all natural water based lubrication(talk to midwifevfor suggestion). I am sure the blood was from how dry you both were (it happened to me all the time right after aunt flow) and it only came out after there was wetness to wash it out. :) Hope that makes you feel better.... oh one more thing after the heartbeat is seen you mc risk drops to 3% and after week 8 2% by week 12 its 1.5% and by the end of week 12 1%...(statistics courtesy of my ob) :) your good I'm sure

Mammy so sorry your so sick... up till last night I only had nausea but I went to a birthday party at a bbq place and the smell of meat was too much! Eeewww.. I hope you start feeling better.Also you may feel like dtd in the second tri because as the baby moves up you will have more room down and the increase blood flow will be hard to ignore!

As for me and hubby... he stuck up to his mom and she apolagized... it was shocking!!! I feel much better now and all that's left is telling hubbies brother who will be angry too :(
However despite all of that, hubby and I have experienced a lull in our dtd life but we still dtd often at least 3 times a week. Sometimes there is an uncomfortable pressure but I just warn him then tilt a little this way or that or change positions. It has happened to where no matter where we moved we couldn't get comfy so we chose an alternate way to get our jollies but for the most part communication is what makesme feel comfy dtd! :) I hope maybe that helps.


----------



## momof1making2

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a527/mickeyyoda/20130313_151124_zps66706459.jpg
Here is the bump/prob just bloating I said I would post.

Thank you for the great info Sasha, that does make me feel better and yay for hubby standing up to his mom, so happy things are turning out well for you!


----------



## momof1making2

Makemeamammy- That is so funny about the people at your work and them noticing your :holly: . I would definitely be smiling and laughing if I was you :o)

I don't blame you for not wanting to dtd, I really don't feel like it much myself, but I like the "no cookie for you, no cookie for me" idea :rofl:


----------



## momof1making2

also sorry my image is so HUGE no sure why my comp does that :rofl:


----------



## makemeamammy

Omg momof1 - what a bod! That's a gorgeous wee bump! I might post one tomorrow when I'll be 8 weeks if I'm brave enough :blush: 

Aww you guys are great at making me feel better! :hugs: 

Sasha - well done to your DH, that's fab! Hopefully your MIL will know where she stands in the pecking order now. Also, thanks for the stats on mc after heartbeat. I knew it was supposed to be greatly reduced but didn't know exact figures. My midwife just said that getting to the beating heart stage was the hardest bit and so once that had happened mc was a lot less likely.


----------



## jbell157

Momof1 - such a cute bump! That doesn't look like bloating!

Mamms - your boobs betrayed you! Darn those things! My doc said the same thing, they will contact me about the blood work only if something is amiss.

Sasha - I'm glad everything worked out. You don't need the stress of family drama right now. Also, thanks for the stats! Those are so reassuring. Its dumb but now that I've heard the heartbeat I'm even more afraid I might m/c. I know I'm supposed to be less worried but I'm more afraid of losing my little raspberry now more than ever!

Emma your bump pictures are awesome! I hope I'm a cute pregnant lady like you were. 

Miss - I'm glad everything is ok! 

I am happy about having a little raspberry. Its crazy that 4 weeks ago there was just a teeny tiny little seed! I took a picture of my 8 week "bump"...which is more like a little hump. I like it, it makes me excited to think that baby is making room in there.
 



Attached Files:







8w 1d.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## momof1making2

Sasha- I love your bump, so adorable!

No it started ugh nausea all day :( I thought I was going to be free and clear, I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Sasha doesn't have a bump yet momof1 I was actually trying to post earlier that I feel like the only girl who had a belly before the baby and how I don't want ro post pics till maybe 16 weeks so we can tell baby from pudge! Lol


----------



## Bambola

Hi girls

Gorgeous bumps! Sorry I have been M.I.A for a few days.. lots has been happening. I am glad that everyone is well. 

I had 7 days straight of being SICK AS A DOG - like, time off work, couldnt get off the couch etc - and then all of a sudden on Saturday, I woke up and I was fine... I have been fine for nearly 3 days now.. I am so worried.. Even my bbs were less sore this morning.. what the hell is going on?! I have a scan tomorrow so hopefully all will be ok.. cant help but be petrified... 

Sorry to be such a wet blanket.. Its just a million times more worry given my previous loss...


----------



## jbell157

Bambola said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Gorgeous bumps! Sorry I have been M.I.A for a few days.. lots has been happening. I am glad that everyone is well.
> 
> I had 7 days straight of being SICK AS A DOG - like, time off work, couldnt get off the couch etc - and then all of a sudden on Saturday, I woke up and I was fine... I have been fine for nearly 3 days now.. I am so worried.. Even my bbs were less sore this morning.. what the hell is going on?! I have a scan tomorrow so hopefully all will be ok.. cant help but be petrified...
> 
> Sorry to be such a wet blanket.. Its just a million times more worry given my previous loss...

I'm sure everything is fine Bam! :hugs: I didn't have any symptoms yesterday morning and then BAM! My bbs hurt more than ever, I was exhausted, and moody. Then today I have slept all day and just the same normal symptoms. They seem to come and go for everyone. Have fun at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## SashaJoy13

My thoughts exactly jbell! Bam so sorry you have been sick but it comes and goes and your right at the point where it should start tapering off!

So I just found out hubby has strep throat and I have a rash called pityriasis rosea... I found a study that said its associated with miscarriage :( I don't know what to think... my next scan is thursday though so holding out till then!


----------



## Bambola

Sasha darling I have just read like 20 credible articles about pityriasis and no concerns about miscarriage! In fact I found a preg forum where many women had it and went on to have healthy babies!! I think concerns are in really severe cases, but then again, most things that are really serious could have implications on pregnancy? Try to relax hun and don't get run down..


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thank you Bam... have you had your scan yet??? I think you deserve a little peace of mind too!(not to mention peace of stomach) :) :) :)


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies, Bam try not to worry! I've been exactly the same, sooooo sick and I'm almost praying for it to pass and then when it does I'm panicking! :rofl: I'm just telling myself sickness doesn't last forever and so there's no reason to worry if it goes as it goes for almost everyone at some stage. 

Sasha, hope you and DH are both feeling better soon. Lots of wee buggies going about. No kissing that DH of yours :rofl: I've had strep throat and it turned into glandular fever because I didn't rest. Lots of r and r needed for both of you!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm actually feeling quite relieved to be working now as it takes my mind off how sick I feel! I think it would be worse sitting at home. There's nothing like a class full of kids to take your mind off how you feel! 

I sometimes make celebration cakes for people as a little extra earner and I'm beginning to regret taking on cakes at the mo! I do them in the evening and struggling to muster up the energy! I've got one due on Friday I need to get cracking on tomorrow! :( it's the decorating that takes the time! I made a 2 tier one a few weeks back and found myself being much more slapdash than usual because of no energy, then I feel bad taking money for it! :(

Hope you're all well and beginning to feel the spring air! It's snowing here...again! :) xx


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone, 

Sasha I second what the others are saying, I'm sure everything will be fine, just take it easy and look after yourself! 

Mammy,I don't envy your sickness, I am so happy not to have really had it yet apart from a few waves of nausea that quickly pass. 

I had my first scan today, ahhh it was so amazing! Heartbeat was beating strong and it measured pretty much bang on my estimate. I can just relax and enjoy it now I know little bean is ok. Phew!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload (1).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## momof1making2

Sasha- I would not worry at all I'm sure you're fine and I hope you and hubby feel better!
Bambola- I have non-symptom days as well unfortunately they always return :haha: , I am sure your fine love but I can't wait to hear how your scan goes.
Missus- look at your beautiful bean!!!!

So I finally figured out how to get rid of the nausea, EAT CONSTANTLY :HAHA: ! If I'm eating I feel fine when I stop I start to feel sick again. I'm going to get so fat ahhhhhhhh............


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww missus, look at your gorgeous wee raspberry! They actually look like babies now instead of little blips :) 

Momof1 - I'm going by the same rule! I need to eat at least hourly! Since coming home from work 2 hrs ago I've had 2 crackers, a crumpet and a bowl of cereal. Still not actually had dinner though! :) xx


----------



## momof1making2

makemeamammy said:


> Aww missus, look at your gorgeous wee raspberry! They actually look like babies now instead of little blips :)
> 
> Momof1 - I'm going by the same rule! I need to eat at least hourly! Since coming home from work 2 hrs ago I've had 2 crackers, a crumpet and a bowl of cereal. Still not actually had dinner though! :) xx

I hope our little raspberries are getting all the benefits from the extra food intake and not our "buns and thighs" :haha:


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm starting to feel the waistband on my good work trousers getting tight. Jeans are fine but don't know how much longer the work trousers are going to last! My tops are all fone except for around the afore mentioned boobies! Anyone else feeling things a bit tight yet? Xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

So jealous of your scan missus... I get mine in 3 days (still haven't seen heartbeat) such a cute little bean!

Mammy my bbs have gotten big too... I have had to move up a size in both bra and shirt, and they are both starting to get tight already... double D here I come! Lol

I hope you ladies suffering from ms will find relief and peace of mind soon. I sometimes wish I had ms just because I haven't seen the heartbeat then I think... nah maybe not! Nausea when I first wake up is enough for me to feel uncomfortable and reassured!
Oh MIL complimented me and said that pregnancy suits me... she said I seem very relaxed and comfortable sharing myself with the baby! Its the first nice thing she has said about my pregnancy! :D


----------



## missusgee

Haha yep my work trousers and jeans are getting a little snug  spending every evening in loose comfy trackie bottoms or my pj's though! I'm also a keen scarf wearer at work and in public to hide my ever expanding boobs!


----------



## Bambola

Hey ladies.. Just ate a block of chocolate... How terrible! I am officially sick as a dog again and have had a headache for 24 hours!!! Help!! Lol going for my scan n an hour.. Will let u know how it goes.. Makemeamammy post a pic of one of your cakes!! I love baking!! 

Sasha glad your relaxed a bit more! 
Missus- gorgeous ultrasound pic!! So cute!!


----------



## momof1making2

Mmmmmmm bambalo, chocolate, I'm jealous.
And yes, I am with all the other girls on the tight pants....I'm soooooo boated.


----------



## Bambola

Hey everyone! Had my 8 week scan! all is well and good!! Thank Goodness! My OB is amazing... he is so caring and nothing is too much trouble - he told me if I feel at all nervous to come in and he will give me a u/s - I see him in 2 weeks for my 10 week and then today have been booked in for my big 12.5 week u/s with a specialist who screens for downsndrome etc - Its all happening! :happydance:

I have also felt less sick this afternoon which is awesome! Hope everyone is doing well - attached is my 8week pic - you can start to make out the head and body - looks more like a defined bean now! lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







8+1bb.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SashaJoy13

Again so jealous of u/s... I want mine already!

Beautiful little baby bean you have got there Bam! You are so lucky to have so many u/s so quickly... after mine on thursday I don't get another one till May!


----------



## momof1making2

Bam- adorable bean!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Bam - gorgeous wee bean! :hugs: and here is your request. My first big cake creation was my own wedding cake last year. That's how I got into it all. I had seen the cake of my dreams in Fortnum and Mason (cake designer to the queen, shop next door to Harrods in London). Unfortunately it did not come in the price of my dreams (it was £3000!!!!!!!!!) so I set out to make my own and here's what I came up with...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SashaJoy13

Beautiful cake mammy!!! That must be an amazing hobby


----------



## emmalg

Hi Everyone, I haven't posted for days as I've been tired and busy but I've been keeping up with things.

Momof1, feel free to copy the photobucket idea, it was prompted by what Sasha said. I've been through and put the week numbers in the titles to answer your questions. As you can see I only looked fat at 4 months! I still can't get over quite how rapidly my bump went from fat to baby bump, 12 days between photos, but it literally was 5 minutes before the 22 weeks photo that I came running out of the bathroom saying "Look, look! My bump arrived overnight!". This time I hope I show properly before 22 weeks, I hate the fat phase and feel like I've already reached it this time whereas before it was 16 weeks before I noticed much weight gain.

As for DTD which you mentioned, embarrassing though it is, DH and I haven't either, I'm asleep any time DD is! :rofl: I had a period during which I had cystitis regularly and eventually I dried up out of fear of getting it again. Doc had recommended water based lubes to prevent germs entering the urethra. I still like to use them now as they feel nice! TMI! :blush: 

Mammy, Bambola, I really hope the two of you feel much better soon. At least the MS has started quite late and you'll be in the second trimester before you know it!

Mammy - I just had ever expanding pudge until 22 weeks! I think the uterus just pushes all your insides out of the way before it makes its appearance!

Sasha, I am so pleased about how things worked out with both hubby and his mum! 

Don't despair, about pre-pregnancy weight, I'm not as thin or firm as JBell and Momof1, I have very little tone in my abs yet after the last PG - people can lose fingers if they try to poke me! Give it a few weeks and we'll all look like we've eaten a few too many cakes before the bump comes in! :winkwink:

Also, as breastfeeding helps weight loss after the birth and you said you were interested in doing it, combining that at about 6 weeks with an online weight loss programme for watching your weight can be brilliant. The one I did allowed you to eat more if you were BF (reduced a bit when you introduce solids). I stopped gorging on whatever was to hand, ate properly again and I was quickly over 7lb lighter than I was when I got pregnant!

FX about the rash, but like Bambola, I can only see references to the one study which was about really serious cases and several quotes which suggest it is not representative because of that.

Missus, so gald you got your scan and all was OK!

Bambola - lovely pic!

AFM - Well, I don't have MS, just waves of nausea, particularly if I need to eat or sometimes if I eat something sweet.

I have cut down my caffeine to a maximum of 2 cups of tea per day or one coffee (espresso type) or one cola can. Usually I have the tea but this morning I was having new tyres fitted and had coffee - I felt about a stone lighter soon after! Finally something that made me go properly! TMI! :happydance:

The night before last and just now I have experienced sudden vertigo, I've felt like the floor was moving and haven't been able to stay on my feet. I even feel a bit like the room is moving when seated. I have never experienced anything like it before. I often get shaky with low blood sugar or get light headed if I stand up quickly as I have quite low blood pressure but this was nothing like either of those.


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, that's absolutely amazing! Did you do a course?


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma its good to have you back. You've been busy catching up!! 
Aww thanks, no course just lots of pre-wedding determination. It's probably the best thing I've ever done and I normally love it but just don't have the energy now! And I forgot that I've got Parents Evening for the next two nights so going to have to do it really late at night :(

I'll post my other two favourites...one was a cake for my Mother in Law and the other was my first Xmas cake. I love the wee cute penguins on it :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## makemeamammy

I can never add more than one pic at a time...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## momof1making2

Hi EMMA! Missed you, sorry about the vertigo feeling, that sounds awful :( :hugs:

Beautiful cakes Mammy!!!


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies

Thanks for your compliments on my bean! I love him! :) Makemeamammy your cakes are FANTASTIC darling! I LOVE THEM! I really wnt to work out how to work with fondant icing this year. It is on my 'to do' list.

Good to see you back again Emma! The vertigo thing sucks - I get dizzy spells every now and then - sometimes at night in bed when i toss and turn! Apparently it is quite normal in pregnancy! 

As for feeling fat - I feel like a blob.. its horrendous - I had already gained some weight before my pregnancy and didnt get a chance to lose it before falling preg.. as a result I am going to be really careful about gaining excess wait in this pregnancy! We are all young so I think we will bounce back with no troubles! I am generally very active - I used to box and run over 50km a week! haha - not lately though :( *sigh* 

Have a great day ladies 
xox


----------



## emmalg

You're all young! I'm the crone of the group! I was older than all of you are now when I got pregnant last time! :cry:


----------



## Bambola

Emma you are crazy! you are young sillY! your only 32! You are a spring chicken!! :)


----------



## emmalg

Ha ha! 

I feel so young when I go to my Ob's. So many ladies here are well into their 40s when they start having children. My Grandma was 45 when I was born. It really does make me feel like a spring chicken despite knowing I'm 10 years older than the other women in my family were when they had babies.


----------



## momof1making2

Emma your not old!!!!!! silly girl!!!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Lol... I'm feel very uoung and inexperienced now thanks emma :p

Ok so I just found out one of my friends from high school just moved back to my town and she is 14 weeks pregnant! :) I am so excited!!!


----------



## emmalg

I don't think that ever changes, Sasha! Whether it's work or motherhood I often feel like if I was someone else I would look at me and think I'm out of my depth!


----------



## Bambola

Anyone suffering from headaches? I have now had two in a week.. so frustrating!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Me too Bam... I also got really bad ms today... I wish I knew of a way to help... I have an appointment tomorrow morning for my scan and I was planning on asking her what else can help.

Luckily here we have a law (Family Medical Leave Act) that if I get sick while I'm pregnant I can take a day off of work and not get in trouble.


----------



## Bambola

Whilst I come from a truly supportive workplace, I have had so much time off work already that I feel so guilty to take anymore off.. I hate the feeling I get - Like even though they say its fine, in the back of their minds they are like 'not again!' 

*sigh* I would like to be self-employed for this reason lol


----------



## emmalg

Yeah, I've had a lot of headaches.


----------



## missusgee

No headaches since early days when I discovered I was pregnant, remember them being awful though so really feel for you.

I only have waves of nausea when I'm hungry, meaning I snack often which is not helping my waistline!

My bbs are so tender though I keep waking up in the night every time I move, so tired because of this. 

Just think ladies, we've all been knowingly preggers for over a month now, madness how quick time goes!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I had my ob appointment this morning.. lots of good news . A bit of bad... but overall amazing!!!

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/D8188897-orig_zps1e8a2ffb.jpg
Baby is measuiring at 8 weeks 1.53cm and I saw and heard the heartbeat at 170bpm!!! I cried.. a lot.

Then she found it... I have a cyst measuring over 6cm on the underside of my uterus... it is not harmful to the baby just very scary that it wasn't there 2 weeks ago and is now there :( I have another appointment in 3 weeks to check on the baby and the cyst. If I am in a lot of pain I will have to have surgery to remove the cyst :(

Other than that I have had bouts of crazy nausea and vomiting a few days during my pregnancy and have lost a total of 5 lbs since falling pregnant... the dr prescribed me anti nausea medicine, limited work duties and orders to take a break off my feet every 2 hours. I also had complaints about headaches and she prescribed me.... COFFEE! No joke one full cup of coffee every day spread out into multiple doses to treat my headache! Furthermore myrash is completely treatable and not in any way harmful to the baby backed up by a dermatologist who works in the same building as my ob!!!

In conclusion I cry when I hear my babies heart, I have to see the dr way too often and I have a prescription for coffee :)


----------



## missusgee

Wow sasha what a day you've had! So glad to hear your baby is fine though! 

Only 7 months to go!! ;-)


----------



## jbell157

Sasha what an ordeal! I'm glad everything is ok with the baby. That's a super fast heart beat. There is an old wives tale that when the hb is really fast its a girl ;)


----------



## Bambola

Sasha that is such great news darling!!!! So happy for you :) Teehee

I know this is premature - but does anyone have a 'feeling' whether they are having a boy or girl??? 

I have a feeling I am having a boy... lol weird


----------



## emmalg

That's fantastic Sasha! 

I had a feeling I was having a boy last time, I had convinced myself completely by this point. This time I don't really have any feeling about it, I'm just excited!

I felt sicker than ever earlier.


----------



## momof1making2

I think I'm having a boy we should pole our guesses on the front page and see who was right when we really find out :)

Sasha- I hope everything goes ok with the cyst, you have a lovely little bean with a strong heart beat xoxo


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thanks for all of your well wishing :) I'm very proud of my babies little heart! So strong :)

I feel like I will have a girl... there are a lot of old wives tales that tell me I am going to! For instance I crave vinegar and sour things not much sugar at all and the heartbeat is fast and hard and strong and my hcg doubled much quicker than the 24 hour mark... all associated with a girl. Plus both new Grandmas think its a girl (my co-workers have a pool going about it too). The only thing that has said its a boy is the chinese gender predictor!


----------



## jbell157

Honestly I have NO idea what we are having. I'm leaning towards a boy as I have had two dreams about meeting my little baby boy and they were amazing, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Nausea, nausea, nausea!!!! This is my theme for the last week... hubby gets grumpy cause then he has to help me try and keep something down! Also have started wearing bras to bed

What are the new or irritating developments for you ladies


----------



## missusgee

My god I've had the worst weekend, I'm visiting family with hubby and I've felt so nauseous for the last 3 days. I can barely eat anything and when I do I can't keep it down. Been sipping water all weekend but just had to race out of a bar and come back to where I've been staying as I've just been so sick. I thought I'd got away with it but I've never felt so rough. Worse thing is I'm not at home and I just want to cuddle up in my own bed :-( 

Hope you are feeling a bit better sasha and everyone else is good?


----------



## jbell157

Aww ladies I'm so sorry your feeling so badly! I hope it all passes soon. :hugs:


----------



## Bambola

Hey girls

Hope everyone is well - Missusgee I hope you feel better soon love :( 

I am the opposite - apart from being tired and sore bbs - i feel like my symptoms have gone again! and this is the first week I have to go without a scan! I am a little scared!! 

BRING ON 12 WEEKS!! hehe


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus- I would hate to have to be away from my bed for a whole weekend! I feel bad enough jujust being at work when I feel badly! Go talk to your dr. There are some antinausea pills they can order you.... but beware they don't always work for me! I have found peppermint gum helps a little biut only if it isn't overwhelming in flavor. I hope you get home soon and that your nausea goes away. 

Bam- I know its a long wait but in the next few weeks your uterus should start popping up above your pubic bone by a lot! Patience and a few light pokes around the area and you can feel the difference.. it isn't much but foe now its something :)


----------



## missusgee

I'm home! I have never been so happy than to be here :-D thankfully it seems to have eased a bit but I barely have an appetite and worried that little bean is not getting enough nutrients. Any ideas? I'm taking vits but these make me feel sick on an empty stomach. 

That's interesting you say that sasha as I've been lightly poking and prodding my belly but feel nothing different, just my usual squidgy belly!!


----------



## Bambola

Missusgee - they say anything with ginger in it helps - when I was super sick for that week I found a morning sickness vitamin that had ginger and vitamin b6 and that helped me a lot. Also in relationt to worrying about bub getting nutrients, they say in the first tri they dont barely need ANYTHING at all so you dont have to worry about that. A lot of women have the same concern as you when they cant keep food down but most docs with say it will not harm the baby. Hope you can relax at home a bit!! 

Sasha - I feel like a fatty atm to be honest... hahaha

Today I bought an exercise DVD for pregnant women and a big yoga ball - I intend to start doing special work outs at home soon!!


----------



## jbell157

Miss do they have Hansen's sodas where you live? They have no caffeine and they work like a charm when I'm feeling nauseous. I just sip through a straw from the can. A friend of mine recommended them and I don't know why they work, they just must be magic ;)

I hit four milestones today. I'm on spring break so I was bored :haha: First me and DH dtd for the first time in 3 or 4 weeks. Then I bought the most adorable baby book based off the story "How Much I Love You." It tells everything about the baby's first year like a story about them. Its so cute. Then I bought a tunic/shirt for maternity that I can use throughout the pregnancy and after. Its supposed to be a cute empire waist tunic but as I get bigger and take up more material it will be a perfect maternity shirt. Lastly, I did 45 minutes of cardio at my dance class today. Its the first time I've worked out in 4 weeks. It felt good to get my butt off the couch. 

I hope you all feel better and it is warming up there. I live in Georgia and its flurrying. I don't think mother nature got the memo that it's supposed to be spring!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus... take your vitamins right before bed... you will sleep through the nausea... I do it every day to make sure they stay put! Of that doesnt help then try a different vitamin... I have tried 3 already to make sure I could handle the one I have now.

I upped my water intake and yet I now sleep through the night and don't wake up to go potty plus (tmi to follow) I pee very dark yellow!?!? I don't understand how I can drink over 100 ounces and still do that! Lol

Btw Jbell congrats on your milestones! I bet hubby was happy! Also awww for the baby book.... my friend and I found a baby journal for the firat 3 years and it has everything in it... a measuring tape, picture frames... it asks questions organizes your photos! Most amazing thing I have found!


----------



## momof1making2

I just ordered my fetal doppler for at home, I can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## emmalg

I'm in England! We sailed back over the weekend and are staying with the in laws. Very snowy in Yorkshire!

I've been ill for a few days with a stomach bug, not sickness but the other type. Today it's gone but I still feel quite rotten. The worst bit was the intestinal cramps, I was getting so worried it might be the baby.

I'm more exhausted than ever maybe because i've been ill. 

Hope you all recover quickly from your sickness.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Momof1 how exciting!!!

Emma sorry you feel icky

I was officially diagnosed with hypermesis today :( but I had my paperwork filled out so luckily I can take time off if I need ot


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone, well I've been feeling fine since Monday, appetite is coming back and don't feel sick at all. Looking back I think it may have been a bug. What I'm worried about now is that I feel no symptoms really. No bloating or tiredness, my bbs are no longer sore and don't feel as full and heavy as they have the last few weeks. Sounds stupid but I'm so worried that if I had a bug it has harmed l'il bean :-( 

Only thing I experienced lastnight was really yellow cm with a touch of brown in it. 

At what point should you start to feel a little bump growing? Momof1 I think I'm going to you and get a Doppler :-D probably way too early to hear anything but can't sit and wait for scan at 12 weeks. What are the best ones to get here in the uk? 

By the way I still haven't had any call or contact from a midwife despite my gp supposedly referring me at 5 weeks!!


----------



## jbell157

Momof1 I was looking into the benefits of purchasing one as well. What brand I'd yours? 

Sasha how terrible! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Miss I'm sure everything is just fine. I bet your body is just recovering. I have days with no symptoms too. Also I would call someone about your appointment. Hasn't it been over 4 weeks since you've heard something? 

Emma I'm glad you're home and I hope you feel like yourself again soon!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus... I would start searching for a midwife on your own.. as soon as you find one I bet they give you an ultrasound!


----------



## missusgee

Thanks ladies, I will phone my gp and ask what's going on, wouldn't know where to start looking for a midwife in this area as I'm quite rural. 

In other news, I just bought a sonoline b Doppler, way more than I was looking to spend but hopefully it will be worth it  

Hope you're feeling better today sasha?


----------



## Bambola

Missus - I also have no symptoms (other than fatigue and sensitive boobies) it makes me really worried.. i dont 'feel' pregnant most of the time if that sounds funny? Like I will go through most of the day and then stop and be like 'oh thats right, I am pregnant!' It feels weird... *sigh* HOpe its not a bad sign.. 

I am hugely looking forward to by 10+3 week scan next Wednsday.. counting downt the days... 

Would love to get a doppler but have read all differnt things - a lot of literature says that they dont pick up anything till like 15 weeks - please let me know your reviews ladies? If yours work well I will get one for sure!


----------



## missusgee

Well my sonoline just arrived, tried it straight away but couldn't find anything :-( 

I know it's probably too early but still feel gutted and hasn't put my mind at rest as I haven't really felt any symptoms since Monday now. 

Ho hum


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus- I would go back to the original dr (or hospital) and tell them you had a bad stomach bug that very much resembled morning sickness and you have since not had symptoms... let thwm know that you feel your stress is negatively affecting you mood and your pregnancy and that you need to put your mind at ease. While your there take the doppler and ask for the most effective method to use it. Refuse to leave, tell then it is a potential health concern that needs to be addressed. I bet you they find a way to get you seen.


----------



## missusgee

Thanks sasha, it's a bank holiday here now so will have to wait until Tuesday I guess. Had no cramps or bleeding so I'm probably worrying for no reason. I honestly thought trying to get preggers was the stressful part!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Lol... with you there missus... amazing how perspective changes! If it makes you feel any better I take antinausea medicine now and that makes my main symptom no as bad. Freaks me out for a bit then I remember I'm on meds.

Okay so here is an update. I have been given a new station at work (which is horrible) a new schedual with different days off and no tips :( I have had Sunday Monday off for over a year (the schedual I fought to get with my senority) now I am given saturday sunday off AND I work 9-5. I can't get anything done before 9 or after 5 here... everything will be closed not to mention hubby only has one day off... Mondays!!!!! :( I'm so frustrated!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi ladies. I've been gone for ages but still been checking in on what everyone's been saying. I've had a pretty rough time since parents evenings a week ago. I've been sick everyday and feeling sick constantly. I'm now on holiday and so relieved! Glad to hear everyone's ok, sorry to those who are also suffering sickness! Sasha, how on earth are you managing to work with hyperemisis? To those who are worried about lack of symptoms, I would probably go and make a bit of a fuss at the doctors if I were you and see if you can get a scan to check all is good. With regards to 'feeling pregnant' I don't either, and that's even with being sick everyday! I still doubt it all!

It's a shame you guys aren't up in Scotland because I'm going to be on tv for the next 9 weeks. I do a bit of tv work in my home language Gaelic sometimes and last year I filmed a series which is getting aired weekly from next Monday. Probably only in Scotland I imagine though. I've been on before but never for a long series like this so I'm quite nervous about it! :-/ xx


----------



## missusgee

Wow mammy the tv star!! Sorry you are feeling poorly, hope you don't have for much longer! What channel is your programme on, and for those of us who can't watch it, what's it all about?

I'm away visiting family again this weekend, but will see how things go and call my go Tuesday, need to call anyway due to lack of contact from midwife. 

For the record, are mc all started by pain/bleeding or is it possible to be totally unaware?


----------



## Bambola

Misusgee - sorry to be the bearer of bad news but no, miscarriages do not all start with pain/bleeding. (LADIES - DO NOT READ THIS IF YOU ARE A ROUTINE WORRY WART) 

In fact, miscarriages very often are what doctor's call a 'missed miscarrriage' which means that your body doesnt realise you have lost the baby and continues to produce hormones and therefore symptoms of pregnancy. This is what happened to me last time - we had NO miscarriage symptoms and found out 'by accident' at a routine scan. I still had sickness that very morning so I was sure I was fine. The good news for you ladies is - you have all had early scans and found heartbeats and that is very important. With my first pregnancy I was young and healthy (so was hubby) and therefore they didnt see me for a scan until 9 weeks. Perhaps if i had an earlier scan they would have determined something was wrong much earlier.


----------



## missusgee

Thanks for the info bambola, I'm trying not to over think it but its hard not to feel a little bit of doubt right now.

Good news is that I've literally just had a call from my midwife and she's coming to visit me at home today so I can ask her about all of my worries!


----------



## makemeamammy

Missus - so glad that midwife has been in touch! Bam, thanks for that info. I'm going to get a Doppler this weekend and would really love to hear something to put my mind at rest ad I'm not getting my next scan until nearly 14 weeks! A long time from 6 weeks. :(

The programme is about dog training lol. I did it when my dog was just a little puppy. I keep seeing clips and ads for it everywhere which is making me really nervous. Up in Scotland there is a dedicated Gaelic channel (I think they have a welsh one in Wales too) so it's going to be on that. 

I'm going away today for the weekend to see family and my gorgeous little niece who was one the other day. See you all on Sunday or Monday folks. Wishing you all a worry free/nausea free Easter weekend. I hear Easter eggs help to cure all known symptoms of pregnancy ;) xxxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy I was just thinking about you! I am on medicine to get into work... it makes it so that I don't vomit I just feel like I will... plus I take about 2 extra days off a week... I totally wish I could see your show that sounds awesome!

Missus- so glad you get to see midwife... you shoulda asked if she carried a sensitive doppler with her!

Bam- thanks for the info! I am considered a risk only due to the cyst, if it was anywhere but my uterus I wouldn't be but in a sense its a blessing, I get peace of mind every 2-3 weeks which is mich needed with everything going on.

Have you ladiws been having insane and intwnse dreams? I can't even remember them when I wake up but I feel the intensity!


----------



## missusgee

Just had my midwife appt, it was ok and just had to fill out a ton of paperwork! Annoyingly I won't see this lady again as she is going to a new job so will have a new midwife when they recruit. 

She is going to book me in for my 12 week scan though so will have to wait until then. 

Regarding the Doppler, she told me not to even bother this early on, as the midwives don't even try until 12 weeks and that's with their experience. Hmmmm.


----------



## jbell157

Mams how cool that you'll be on tv! And let me know how that doppler works out.

Miss you are just having ill luck with the doc and midwife thing. I hope it gets better for you soon so you can put your mind at ease.

Sasha I'm so sorry you feel so poorly. You are a wondrous woman to still be going into work feeling that way! I hope you feel better soon.

Well I'm 1/4 or 25% of the way there! I'm not having a terrific day. I had to pay bills today and my cable tv bill pissed me off. It went up $20! I realized that I am paying $40 in just fees! Fees for using their equipment. Grrr its so ridiculous!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus that's only 2 1/2 weeks away for both the appointment and the doppler!!!! :) How exciting!!!

JBell thanks... it is rough but my hubby is so much more supportive now and since we work in the same airport I have a lot of help with the nausea etc. I was also just telling hubby that in a week we are 1/4 done! Looking forward to the milestone... the next one for you is 2nd tri in 3 weeks right?!!!

In my news.... I picked up my paperwork that helps me be off work if I'm sick and drum roll please..... made it through the whole day without puking. At one point I thought I would lose a bit but by the mercy of a higher power I kept it in!!!! :D Also have major veins in my bbs along with fresh stretch marks.... also mystery rash is gone and I think its because of the fish oil because even the acne I have been getting since the positive is diappearing! All in all a good day here. 

Looking forward to more updates ladies!!!!


----------



## emmalg

Hi Everyone!
Just caught up. 
I'm glad to hear you have some treatment Sasha.
I'll have to see if we get your channel through Sky to see you on tv even if I can't understand itMammy.
I did a lot of research on Doppler Last time. I discovered the commercially available ones rarely work until 16 to 17 weeks. The midwife in UK only use them routinely from the 16 week appt (typically in UK you book in at 10 weeks, have scan at 12, next appt at 16 weeks, then once a month I think). I first had movement at 16 weeks though only realised what it was at 17 so it wouldn't have been worth it. And cos I had been bleeding from 14 weeks I can tell you I researched it to death, I wanted one so desperately!


----------



## missusgee

Hia everyone! Hope you all had a lovely Easter and munched on chocolate? 

I'm finally in week 10, double figures, yay!!

Still experiencing very few symptoms, just the odd bout of nausea and constipation (tmi sorry!) but trying to not overly worry about it...trying being the word! 

Hope you are all feeling ok?


----------



## momof1making2

My sometime G doppler came in. I found my baby within ten minutes! The most beautiful sound I have ever heard! Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## emmalg

That's so cool! Wish I hadn't believed all the reviews!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow everyone is at 10 weeks but me *sigh*

So glad you got your doppler momof1 and glad it is working so early!!!

Missus your doing great just hold on for a little bit longer, as for easter I layed in bed watching Monk! :) it was a good day

Either my antinausea medicine is working or my hormons are leveling off because I don't have large bouts of nausea and vomiting as often... however constipation is getting worse.... it feels like a traffic jam in my intestines... I swear I can hear the honking!!! (Tmi but I thought it was funny) I am going to try activia and see if that helps!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Bambola

Good morning ladies! I hope you all had a great Easter! Sorry I have been away for a while but actually had a TERRIBLE easter - husband spent the whole time in hopsital with a kidney stone! horrific i tell yoU! and its not over yet, the poor thing will need surgery next week! Poor angel! 

On a brighter note - I had my 10 and a half week scan this morning! And the funniest thing happened, for the first time in this whole pregnancy, at nearly 11 weeks, i threw up four times this morning before the doctor appointment! oh my! what the hell!? lol 

I was delighted that hubby could come with me to this scan as he has been forced to have time off work so he could come! He was over the moon! The OB said to be today that by the time we see a heartbeat and healthy baby on the ultrasound at 10+ weeks, the miscarriage rate has now dropped to 1.5-2% which is pretty much the lowest it will be for the rest of the pregnancy! that made me feel SO MUCH better.. 

Here is my little man - i am SO having a boy.. hehe :happydance::cloud9: He is now over 4cm in length and hearbeat was about 167bpm which is apparently spot on! I feel so blessed!
 



Attached Files:







bb10+5.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jbell157

Bam how adorable! I hope your hubby feels better soon! P.s. how do you know its a boy?


----------



## Bambola

jbell157 said:


> Bam how adorable! I hope your hubby feels better soon! P.s. how do you know its a boy?

Thanks JBell :hugs: I know because I am crazy.. bahahaha no I just have serious feeling - like, i just KNOW... There is no medical evidence to suggest it yet.. just a mother's intuition. Regardless, i am happy whichever sex it is as long as it is healthy of course! But I think there is a cheeky little boy in there!


----------



## missusgee

Haha bambola you are funny! That's such a wonderful scan, so pleased hubby could be there with you aswell! Poor thing, hope he recovers quickly. 

I missed a call from my midwife today, she left a voicemail saying there's nothing to worry about but just wanted to clear a few things up....sounds ominous!! Got to call her back tomorrow.


----------



## emmalg

What a wonderful scan, Bambola! 

I hope everything was easily sorted, Missus. 

I'm still enjoying my long holiday in England, missed out on sledging with DD as I didn't want to fall by accident but running up the hill in snow was hard enough! We're with my family in the South West now where there isn't any snow and it's much milder. Took DD to the zoo earlier and had a screwball on the way out I am suffering for it so much now! I've barely touched my Easter chocolate as I can barely cope worth the thought of it. I'm all about salad and fresh flavours! Same as last pregnancy. 

I told my line manager and project manager at work while I could pop in in person. I'm so glad to have got that out the way! Now I just have to tell my team and customer but hopefully we can present them with the solution for cover at the same time so they don't panic as I've only just got the team on track following a really bad manager. 

One of my best friends from work said she can tell as I had lost a lot of weight after the last pregnancy so it shows.

How's everyone else doing now? Not long left of this trimester.


----------



## missusgee

Hi guys, 

Just wanted to share the news that I just found my little bean' s heartbeat on my Doppler, soooo happy and relieved! Almost gave up but persevered a few more minutes and there was the little munchkin hid to the left of my belly button not too far above my pubic bone, such a beautiful sound  

In other news, I have my 12 week scan on 18th April (aaaages away!!) and my midwife has told me I should take asprin from 12 weeks due my raised bmi and the risk of preeclampsia :-( even though I am pretty healthy, normal blood pressure level. Oh well. 

It's friday, big YAY!!


----------



## emmalg

That's so cool you found the heartbeat!

It's a pity you find yourself at risk but probably good your midwife is trying to prevent any issues now and will be monitoring you carefully. A friend of mine who is young, tiny, built like a little elf and probably only about 7st, got preeclampsia, the first sign was when she collapsed and was rushed into hospital by ambulance. She was induced early and has two gorgeous children now.


----------



## momof1making2

Bam- Beautiful scab of your boy ;) I have that same "I'm having a boy" feeling. Elmo be excited to see what our 20ish scans end up saying! Does anyone else have that mommy intuition?


----------



## emmalg

Not this time after being so totally devastated last time. I didn't even mind which I had but 20 weeks of telling myself it was a boy did a lot of damage and I think my mind is protecting me this time. 

I have had a dream this is a girl but I'm still not leaning either way, I also had a dream I had 2 boys as well as DD and the bean!


----------



## jbell157

I'm so glad everyone is doing well! 

Emma I'm like you, I crave zero junk food. All I want is fruit and whole grains.

On another note! Someone touched my belly today :growlmad: I'm only 11 weeks and I'm all bloated and when I cross my arms over my shirt you can see a little bump. She touched it and was like aww look you've got a little bump...oh its so firm! I wanted to be like, yeah lady its gas so push a little harder and I'll leave you a gift after I walk out the door! :rofl:


----------



## Bambola

So I was out walking yesterday and fell on the pavement.. I managed to think quick and fall on my hand and shoulder so my tummy didn't take the hit.. I am pretty worried. And also really annoyed at myself.. I have NEVER fallen over before- I am the most non-clumsy and coordinated person and I'm so angry that I fell.. Grrrr as soon as I start to relax a little about my baby...


----------



## emmalg

If you're worried ask your OB to check everything is okay and put your mind at rest. I'm sure everything is fine and I hope you didn't hurt yourself! 

I'm realising this time how resilient to knocks and bumps we are as it's a bit different being pregnant with an active toddler! My mum told me off last night as I was running around with DD in my arms to make her laugh!


----------



## SashaJoy13

First off.... yay everyone is over 1/4 of the way there.. I knew this was a great, upbeat and strong group :)

Bam I think I stole your coordination. I am normally so clumsy and get hurt all the time... Sorry about that. I do agree with Emma though, I think that if your worried you should talk to someone. If you tell them you fell they will see you I'm sure. Luckily though it sounds l like your motherly instinct has taken over :)

Emma... fruit and salad and soup is my life now.... can't even stomach smelling fries!! :)

JBell I know the feeling. A managet at my work touches my belly all the time. I told her its too early to feel anything. She still insists... people can be irritating.

One of my other managers was talking to me about our stores order and noticed that I put my hand on my stomach a lot, then she told me about how she was when she was pregnant, its nice to have someone so willing to talk and share. In other news I get another scan on Wednesday at 10+5 to check on my jellybean and the cyst... I am really hopeing that we can figure something out if its not getting smaller. Also... my friend at 13 weeks found out she was having a boy!?!?!? I thought we had to wait between 16 and 20!!!!


----------



## emmalg

I didn't think that you could see external genitalia until about 16 weeks. But at DD's Dr I saw an ad for sex testing before 8 weeks by a maternal blood test. I decided to wait as I've never heard of that before and wouldn't want a mistake made!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi everyone! Firstly - Yay for us all making it a quarter of the way through!! :happydance:

So my long weekend away turned into a long week away (I love teacher holidays!) DH and I had such a lovely, relaxed time and I was feeling so much better that we just couldn't tear ourselves away. I haven't been sick in over a week and I'm starting to feel human again which is so nice! 

I got a Doppler and thought that I had found the heartbeat off to the left a bit but when I checked it with my pulse it was mine :( on the box for mine it says it doesn't work until 14-16 weeks! I'm really feeling the time dragging now until my scan (haven't had one since 6 weeks and not getting one until 13 weeks!) the problem with getting rid of the nausea is that your mind then starts to make you worry that something is wrong! :shrug: plus I am going home next week and would love to tell my family seen as I'll be 12 weeks on the Sunday but don't want to before scan.

Good on all you ladies craving healthy foods! I'm afraid all I want is junk, junk and more junk! 

Sasha, hope the sickness is going now! Missus, did you find out what midwife wanted? Bam, your little 'guy' looks gorgeous! I'm convinced I'm having a girl. 

So the first episode of my programme went well, found it quite funny that I said how our puppy was our 'trial run baby' and we would see how we got on with her first! :) the cheeky presenter (who I know well) had dubbed over it saying 'I hope your husband's not listening to this!' haha! Xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

I am feeling a bit better... I kept food down all day twice last week :) thanks for asking


----------



## emmalg

What is going on? I feel constantly sick these last few days and I'm 11 weeks now. I had been feeling pretty good up to this point most of the time apart from a few blips. I've been struggling to change DD's nappies having to hand over to DH in a hurry, he was amused at first but now seems to be finding it as annoying as I do. Unless I'm actually chewing food I feel sick and I can't just keep eating, I'm really full up!


----------



## missusgee

Mammy - midwife wanted to give me 12 week scan date which is 18th April and to also say she has recommended I take asprin from 12 weeks as due to my raised bmi and it being my first pregnancy I'm at higher risk of preeclampsia apparently which was a bit of a blow! 

On the upside I found the little ones heartbeat again yesterday, really quickly this time as I know where he/she is hiding (I have no feelings either way if it's going to be a boy or girl!)


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww Emma big hugs to you! It is truly the worst sickness! Hope it passes quickly for you! Placenta will start taking over soon and that should take some of the burden off you!

Missusgee, try not to worry too much. It doesn't take a lot for bmi to be considered 'overweight'. I have always had a bmi of 20/21, put on about 4 pounds in first 6 weeks (but nothing since due to sickness) and when I was weighed with my shoes on I was told my bmi was 23! Four pounds difference and my bmi went up two/three! 

I've just found baby's heartbeat!! I want to shout from the rooftops I'm so happy! Was getting so nervous as scan was so long ago. I tried with my angel sounds doppler last week and could only hear my own then tried again just now and heard my own first then baby's going like a wee speedy train about twice as fast as my own! :) sooooo excited! :cloud9: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## emmalg

Congratulations on finding the heart beat! 

Lost my first dinner earlier (a healthy salad and fruit) and felt so much better for it... but hungry so I decided to have a slice of rather less healthy battenberg to make up for it. Of course now I feel queasy again! I also hope it passes quickly. I was sick once with DD but don't remember such constant nausea.


----------



## Bambola

Oh no ladies.. Everyone is on a downer!!! I feel like absolute sh!t! I have the flu! Common first trimester be gone! I'm over you!!!! Haha when is everyone's next scan!??


----------



## emmalg

I just booked mine this morning. My 12 week scan is on Monday when I shall be exactly 12 weeks by my reckoning!!

I can't wait, I wish it was Friday already!


----------



## momof1making2

My scan isn't until 13 weeks :( you girls are lucky! As far as the nausea I feel the same.....why is it getting worse when it's suppose to get better? I feel sick all the time unless I have good in my mouth. OH and I swore we heard a second heartbeat on our doppler last night, lol is it possible to miss a twin at a 7 week scan or is this all in our heads?


----------



## SashaJoy13

I have my next scan in about an hour!!!! Can't wait.... then I have another scan at 14+5 :)


----------



## emmalg

I hope you feel better soon Bambola. 

Mom I have wondered the same thing! Particularly with my growth and late sickness! 

Good luck Sasha! I hope you have good news about the cyst as well as the baby!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Sonogram went wonderful!... Cyst is not considered an issue and I can now lift up to 30 lbs am border line anemic though so that stinks but I am measuring exact and baby is perfect... saw it jumping around, kicking, wiggling and sucking on its thumb!!! Cutest little thing in the world...

I am looking into buying a doppler and I'm super excited!!! Also created a first trimester collage!!! :)

https://s1278.photobucket.com/user/SashaJoy13/media/Snapbucket/87897F90-orig_zps794c86c1.jpg.html


----------



## SashaJoy13

Ooops wrong link.... here is the collage!

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/87897F90-orig_zps794c86c1.jpg


----------



## missusgee

Awww sasha that's such a lovely idea, very creative! 

A week tomorrow until my scan, ugh so long away! Lol. Having such a stressful busy time in work this week, must make sure I slow down and stay relaxed. Also think I have a cold on the way as I'm feeling a bit weird like mg body is trying to fight something...and failing!!


----------



## jbell157

My scan is tomorrow! I can't wait. Work is going to drag.


----------



## Bambola

hehe - congrats Sasha! What a cutie!! You must be delighted! Thank goodness all is ok! 

momof1 - Im sure they couldnt miss twins at 7 weeks..??? then again, much stranger things have happened!! 

JBell - good luck with your scan, please post a pic as soon as you can! cant wait to see your little bean!!!!!!!!!

Missus - I feel your pain about the cold.. it sucks because you cant take much for it! the last 3 days have been HORRIBLE for me with this flu but on the mend now... lots of rest! (I know.. i want to shoot people when they tell me to rest because its hard in this day and age isnt it!?)

Sorry some of you lovely ladies are feeling sick - its bizarre this late! 

My big scan is next Wednesday (17 April) for NT scan to check to downsyndrome etc - is anyone else having that one? Its pretty standard in Australia. I just hope our little baby is healthy and happy.. especially after me being so sick with flu!

I was working out the other day, this pregnancy I have had the following scans (i am so lucky)

6 weeks
7 weeks
8 weeks
9 weeks
10 weeks
11 weeks (emergency because I fell... idiot)
12 weeks (next week) 

Regardless, I have still felt worried the whole time! lol


----------



## emmalg

It was a choice with the standard 12 week scan in UK but I'm not sure about here. I'd like to have it done to have some idea but I don't think I could follow it up with an amniocentesis or anything. The idea of it scares the life out of me, it seems like something from an alien abduction film!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Here we are given the option but at my 20 wk scan they will check for feature flags (close set eyes, low ears etc) and if there are any resemblance markers than we have manditory screening in the second window (20-24wk) which is covered by insurance (rather than >$200)... So for now I have opted out of testing (tested negative for carrying Systic fibrosis gene anyhow)!

So sorrybyou ladies are getting to feel sick. I feel so very much better! I have been released back to work and placed in my old job! I am so glad that I can finally relax a bit!!!! I am sure all of your ailments will lift and you will have a much smoother pregnancy!

JBell have fun at your scan... I schedual all mine so I don't have to wait after waking up! I'm impatient like that! Lol


----------



## emmalg

Good luck for tomorrow Jbell! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## jbell157

Got to see baby today! It was so wonderful. He/She got the hiccups and it was so adorable. The u/s tech even hinted (basically said) it was a boy. She kept pointing out a little "part" by the legs. She tried to look at its bottom to be certain but baby wouldn't cooperate and wanted to sit cross-legged. She is going to let me come back in 2 weeks to see for sure. But as for now we are thinking boy. Also the NT scan came back clear so we are so grateful for that! I'm just so excited that everything is well and I get to see baby again in 2 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







e9747177-5937-4d0d-9468-31b88445b95e_zpsc1ab82aa.jpg
File size: 161.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bambola

OMG JBELL - THAT IS SUCH TRIPLE AMAZING NEWS!! Gorgeous bub! You nearly know the sex AND you got the all clear for NT scan - i am SO DELIGHTED FOR YOU!!!! YEEEEHAWWWWWWWWW!!!! hehehe you must be thrilled! Your bean is SUPER CUTE!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Yay Jbell!!!! That is awesome!!! Your baby is so cute and I hope she is right about the gender!!! Thats so exciting you get to go back and check!!!


----------



## emmalg

That's fantastic, Jbell! I'm amazed that they could already see enough to determine (maybe) the sex and is great that you get to go back! Did DH go with you? I remember mine being blown away by the scan though it took him another few weeks before he seemed excited! 

I'm doubly looking forward to Monday now!


----------



## jbell157

Thank you ladies! :) Yes DH went with me and he was so thrilled. Its the most excited I've seen him so I'm really happy.

I hope your scan is perfect! We want pictures!


----------



## emmalg

Hi everyone! 

How are you all feeling? I feeling so much better. Unfortunately, I put my back out picking DD up yesterday and am in absolute agony, unable to move easily, dress myself or anything. I have a slipped disc from an injury when I was 18. :'(

I had my scan today! It was great! Finally real for DH but I'm still finding it hard to believe need to feel some kicks this time I think before I'll remember I have a baby in me!
 



Attached Files:







20130415_152914_5.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SashaJoy13

I feel tue same way Emma... I can't wait to feel the baby move... I think that finding the fender is what will kick hubby into gear witg our pregnancy... once we know the gender I am going on a spree! :) Sorry you threw you back out, I wonder if there is anything you can do for it while pregnant, a massage or acupuncture.


----------



## makemeamammy

Ouch Emma! That sounds painful you poor thing! However, your baby looks cute as a button if that helps any :) 

JBell, congratulations on your (probably) little boy. :) he's a cracker!!

Well, I am out of the closet! :) started telling family when I was home last weekend and now that I've told I seem to have popped! I have a very definite pot belly and...couldn't get my work trousers to close today :( all my jeans fit but not my work trousers for some weird reason! :(

Hope everyone is better. I'm way better. Getting mild headaches and not so mild indigestion regularly but I'd take that over nausea any day! Eating gaviscon like they're sweeties but they work! :) anyone else got these symptoms? Xxx


----------



## missusgee

12 weeks 12 weeks 12 weeks!!! Ahem, sorry about that just very excited!! 

No major developments here, got scan in 2 days which can't come quick enough. As for symptoms, I'm suffering nausea bouts here and there - usually when hungry/thirsty, lower back ache and peeing so much! I think I got up 4/5 times in the night on Saturday, ridiculous! 

Have used my Doppler twice in the last week and able to find heartbeat in a minute or 2 now. 

All your scan photos are adorable, I'm so happy we're all doing well!


----------



## emmalg

Contrary to all I've always been told in the UK I've been put on bed rest for three days and the week off work for my back. It seems to be recommended everywhere outside of the UK. After that analgesics, local heat and maybe physio massage to relax the muscles. 

I was as tempted to try acupuncture as I thought it might help the pain. I know it's totally off topic but have any of you tried it?

Every so often I think I might be able to feel the baby but it's very early yet. I first noticed movement at 16 weeks last time, earlier than usually expected for a first pregnancy, and realised what it was at 17. It's said you feel it earlier second time but they usually quote 16 weeks.


----------



## Bambola

Congrats Emma on your Scan! Super cute! did they give you the 'gender' option that early?? Sorry your back is out - worst thing ever! 

My symptoms are - I get super sick around midday for the last week = this morning i vomited again... and headaches.. I am getting over my massive cold from last week though so hopefully this will all taper out..

My 12.5 week scan is tomorrow at 2pm... I am so nervous. just praying all is ok and baby is well and healthy. 

I am a fat cow by the way - in maternity pants already and eating a chocolate bar a day - its GROSS - Its the only thing that makes me feel better though :( *sigh* Will start pregnancy exercise soon though as soon as this sickness is over. Its killing me not being active. 

Hope everyone is well and WE ARE NEARLY FINISHED THE HORRIBLE FIRST TRIMESTER!! BRING IT ON LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT OUT!


----------



## emmalg

No, no gender option yet. I am curious but I'm starting to think I might wait though that's impossible in Spain as we found out last time... but I do want to be able to do some shopping... I have loads of neutral things to get me started though as I knew they might be wrong last time. 

I'm sorry you still feel sick. Hopefully as soon as the cold passes it'll go as you'll feel better all round. 

What exercise were you looking at? I have found a maternity yoga place I may try when my back is better. They also do acupuncture so I may kill two birds with one stone when I find the time to pop in and enquire. 

I've also got my maternity trousers out, my jeans were starting to feel so uncomfortable so I'm in my early maternity jeans now. Belly really starting to pop though I don't know if that's from not holding my core muscles properly with my back. 

I was going to tell my team and office today, management already know but as I'm off it'll be another week and I think by then my belly walking into the room before me will give it away!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy... I have been getting the headaches and hubby gets grumpy because I can't help my indigestion lol

Missus... I feel the same way getting up all night, try to drink all your water a few hours before bed I now only go twice a night :)

Emma... I have done acupuncture and it does release a lot of toxins so be prepared to not feel so well for about a day after and be sure to do it after yoga not before also you will need to drink an extra couole glasses of water (with massage too) Also you may want to ask to have your back readjusted. Oh one more thing, in my pregnancy apps on my phone they all say that if it is your second pregnancy you can feel baby move regularly at 14 weeks so don't be surprised if you feel a flutter already :)

Bam... I am still getting m/s too occaoccasionally. As a result I eat a lot if crackers and bread to keep it at bay so I am gaining weight... I have been in maternity pants for a week and people are already guessing by my bump that I am sure is mostly pudge and gas.


----------



## emmalg

Thanks Sasha! That's really helpful advice about the water - I don't drink enough at the best of times.


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh you guys make me feel so much better! I was so depressed when I had to wear my maternity trousers to work yesterday as I thought it was too soon. And I kept moaning to DH that I looked so pregnant (always met with a very perplexed hubby saying 'but...you are pregnant?' - sometimes men just don't get it!) 

Now I know it's not just me I can relax though! Maybe it is normal after all :) xxx


----------



## missusgee

Haha mammy thats funny, they really don't get it do they! 

I had a complete hormonal meltdown today as my sat nav went mad on me and I ended up driving up and down miles of a motorway 3 times. Cue sobbing and complete hysteria....hehe


----------



## Bambola

hahaha Sasha - I am sure mine is mostly pudge, gas and fluid too!! So bad!! (may also be a bit of chocolate as well! lol) 

Hope everyone is well today! I have my scan this afternoon. Can someone tell me what to expect?? Im so nervous.. hurry up 2pm!


----------



## jbell157

Oh bam I hope your scan went well! 

Mams how did everyone take the news? Are you scheduled for any more tv shows? 

Enma how is your back? I love yoga but sasha is right you have to drink lots of water. I've never done acupuncture before. You'll have to let me know how it is. 

Sasha I HATE waking up to use the bathroom. Its so annoying. 

Miss do you know when 2nd tri officially starts? I think it's 13 or 14 weeks. Based on math its 13 weeks and 3-4 days. 

Here is my baby bump. I'm all belly. Does it look like its high or low? (Boy vs. Girl question)
Speaking of that have any of you ladies done any gender "tests"?
 



Attached Files:







20130416_072549.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emmalg

Ha ha! I shall now confess to having been in floods of tears at an episode of NCIS the other day where Gibbs delivers a marine's baby!

My back is horrible. I thought it would have improved much more by now but it is so painful. I am so glad I actually went to the doc to be signed off! I am dreading today, DH flew to London First thing as he is speaking in a conference so I'm on my own with DD all afternoon and evening and I'm not even supposed to pick her up. He gets in about 11:30. I don't even know how I'm going to manage to change her nappy which I need to do in a minute before nursery because I can't bend at all.

Bambola, I hope your scan was great from the time difference I guess it's a bit late to answer your question now, you've probably been! 

Mine was much less formal here as done in OB's office, she just looked as normal, measured baby, listened to heart looked at placenta, cord and baby. Then measured the nuchal space and told me to come back in morning for a blood test. In UK it was similar but I had to go to the local hospital and was shouted at for getting my blood test the following day but as I'd been waiting almost all afternoon for my scan I had decided to I had had enough! 

In the UK they also made a huge fuss about going with a full bladder, I was not allowed to pee all morning apart from first thing. They were so late when I went in I was in agony and they couldn't see anything but my bladder! I was sent for 2 partial pees then just told to empty my bladder before they could carry on. Here they don't do that if they can't see abdominally they'll look vaginally.

JBell, I love the bump photo it looks low to me. My old ones were so hight but they didn't look very bump like just like I was getting fat for weeks and weeks!


----------



## momof1making2

Jbell what an adorable bump! It looks low to me too. The only test I have done so far is the Chinese gender calendar, which said girl but I think it's a boy :).


----------



## SashaJoy13

2nd tri officially starts at 13 weeks then 3rd starts at 27 weeks and technically goes to 42 weeks. I dunno why it is split up that way, maybe its easier than 13 weeks 3.5 days! Some people claim that it is because of the physical and emotional happenings in each trimester rather than actual length of time. I hope thay helps jbell


----------



## Bambola

Hey ladies

The scan went wonderfully yesterday! I am so grateful. Also the results from the NT Scan were great, my chances of baby having a genetic deficiency are 1:17890 so I am over the moon.

Also - Sonographer told us she is 80% sure its a......... BOY!!!!:baby: I KNEW IT!! this little guy has attitude already!! he was getting really pi$$ed off when she was trying to get him to move around lol We are so in love! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BB12+4.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emmalg

That's wonderful, Bambola! It looks like a boy in the face to me!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww that's wonderful news Bambola! Lots of suspected boys in this thread!! Can't wait for my scan on Monday now! JBell you are so thin!! You have the cutest wee bump! I just have a fat pooch now where my belly used to be! :)

Missus - haha to the meltdown! I did that in Dublin once, drove around for hours and kept having to pay to get through the tolls over and over! I ended up crying my eyes out and I wasn't pregnant so you have a very good excuse! 

Emma, so sorry about your back. Did you have that the last time? 

My programme is still on as it's a 9 week series. I had a call last week asking me to do a Scottish version of One Born Every Minute (a very popular British show about women in labour) as it's filmed at my local hospital. I refused though! Definitely don't want any cameras on me at that moment! DH will be lucky if I allow him to take photos of me after the birth, never mind a tv crew filming it all!


----------



## missusgee

Haha mammy I am also DREADING photos post birth!!

So I finally had my scan today, turns out I'm 2 days ahead so predicted DD now 26th Oct. Here's a photo of the little munchkin, he/she was kicking and wiggling constantly!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0927.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, my back did go briefly in the last pregnancy when I was trying to put some socks on standing up. I don't know why I just don't sit down but I still do it! I guess the relaxin hormone makes it happen more easily. I am desperate for it to get better soon. 

Just be careful ladies! Your body is stretchier than usual so don't lift heavy things like I did. DD weighs less than 10kg so it didn't take much (though the slipped disk puts me at risk of it happening anyway).

Missus, love the scan! 

Take some pics post birth! You'll want to see them again or show them to your child one day! I wish I had more now!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey Missus! That's cheating! You can't just go skipping ahead of us like that :)

Well...ok, since it's you!! I'll change your date on the OP. Gorgeous pic! Did they give you any clues of gender? Xx


----------



## missusgee

Haha sorry ladies!! :-D 

No hints on gender, what are your thoughts? Don't really know what I'm looking for but I'm 60:40 boy....


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh goodness Missus, I wouldn't have a scooby where to start with working out gender. You should post it in First Tri and you'll probably get loads of ideas, I reckon there's some pro's in there who could help out!

Hey, anyone know if JuneBugs is ok? She's not posted on here in aaaages! Xx


----------



## missusgee

Hmmm yes I've seen alot of those posts, I'll just try and be patient and wait until next scan. 

Hopefully junebugs is ok.

My news is now out officially on Facebook and in work so all feels very real now!!


----------



## emmalg

I was wondering about Junebugs too. 

I'm still really indifferent to sex this time, but keep having dreams it's a girl. DH says that's cos we already have one! 

My scan put me ahead by 2 days but the error is 4 days so I'll just leave my due date where it is. I know when I ovulated so I can't possibly be 2 days ahead. It isn't like the UK here if there are only a few days in it they stick with the original date. I guess if there's a week in it they'd change the EDD.

I still keep thinking I can feel movement but rationally I don't think it is! Early movement really is like little bubbles of gas moving about!

I've also mentioned it on FB, still not feeling all that real to me!


----------



## jbell157

June bugs is fine. She's been posting on another thread. 

I had another dream we had a little boy last night and for the most part it was wonderful. Some of it was creepy but I'm used to bad dreams and it was still ok. 

I've just found out that DH's grandmother's birthday is October 24th. It's so neat because he is her favorite. 

I'm so anxious to find out the sex now. Especially after my dream.


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies, I've only gone and got myself a bit worked up!

I found out at the end of the working day yesterday that a child in my school (maybe more than one) has had slapped cheek (parvovirus) in the last few weeks. He is in school and is still getting over the bug. 

My boss hadn't told me it was going round and now I'm all worried as it can have complications in pregnancy and could mean needing closer monitoring. My mum can't remember me ever having it as a child so I don't think I am immune to it. 

Going to phone my midwife on Monday and mention it at the scan but I've got myself all worked up and could do with some reassurance :( xxx


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, I'm sure he wouldn't be allowed back during the infectious stage, maybe he's just getting over the symptoms. I guess the issue might be kids incubating it. Have the school done you a special risk assessment? If not, there should be a generic one mentioning pregnancy as well. Ask to see that and what it says in relation to infectious diseases and pregnant women. If nothing, get them to update it quickly!

Also, slapped check seems to have dropped off the list of childhood diseases at some point for a while as it was confused with other generic fevers, etc. Can't remember where I read that but I came across it when my DD was ill. You might have had it but never been diagnosed just had a fever with red cheeks which is a really common symptom of fever anyway.


----------



## makemeamammy

My mum had never heard of it so if I had it it went undiagnosed. In our school you can't stop children coming to school when sick (even if they have vomited if their parents say they want them to stay we have to let them stay!)

We've had chicken pox lately too but I had that as a child. My concern really is, if one child has it, many more are bound to have it too! It's like chicken pox in that symptoms can take weeks to appear but it spreads like wildfire. I guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to phone midwife :(

My boss had mentioned doing a risk assessment with me but we hadn't set a date for it. She didn't know she had to do one until the head office told her though so I think she's a bit unsure about it all. (She's nearing retirement and I guess in her day there was no such thing and pregnant women stopped teaching really early)

In other news...Second tri! Yay! :) xx


----------



## emmalg

In that case it should definitely be covered in the school's risk assessment. I guess that rule must be there so they don't get left home alone, poor things! As you say, by the time the noticeable symptoms appear they may have had it a while. But that means you may well have been exposed in the past without realising and if you didn't get it then fx you should be fine now.

mention it to midwife but also to school as they have to have a risk assessment in place by law. Xx


----------



## emmalg

Nooooo! I've gone and got chloasma. I'm starting to look like a back to front panda. At least it is slightly less noticeable than it would be if I didn't have freckles. 

I'm wearing no make up or anything and took a photo. That was with one day's exposure to the sun. You can see the pigment creeping up from my cheek bone around the edge of my eye socket.

I try to a little sun each day with face and arms uncovered for vit D but now it's going to be high factor cream ALL day.
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-21 15.57.39.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bambola

ladies everyone is in the wars!! I hope you are all ok - Emma I haven heard of that condition - is it painful? 

Mammy I hope you are ok? Its horrible when things like that happen and we are forced to freak out and worry all the time!! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## emmalg

Not painful but in pregnancy your skin is prone to odd pigmentation and extra sensitive to the sun. The línea negra is just one example, chloasma is another. It can affect arms, legs but usually the face and is called the mask of pregnancy as it leaves you with "eye holes". The pigmentation looks like lots of age spots and can last up to 6 months after the birth of the baby. 

I didn't get it last time this time it's already quite noticeable and the only thing you can do is avoid the sun.


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh Emma, you poor thing. I guess you'll be wearing sunnies from now on then? Is it quite sunny out there now? 

Bam, I'm ok. Consultant today was quite concerned as it really is very serious for baby so I have to stay off until my bloods come back to check I'm immune. Should only take a couple of days. Very strange being off when you're feeling fine though! (Feels wrong somehow)

So, I had my scan and baby seems healthy and happy. She/he had hiccups and was sucking her/his thumb :) baby is measuring 5 days ahead though so my new due date is 23rd Oct :happydance: which means I graduate to 14 weeks in 2 days :cloud9:

Here she/he is. Any gender guesses? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh, oops! Sorry it's upside down. Stupid iPad...I'll try again...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emmalg

Cool scan! Honestly I have no real idea! 

Enjoy being off work and good luck with the results. What happens if you are not immune? Do you get to stay home until the school is declared infection free?!

I'm usually in my sunglasses all the time but must have taken them off to eat or something! Lots of cream now! It is quite pleasant here now. A bit cooler this week only just going up to about 20 degrees but still 3-8 at night as it is usually so clear! Can't complain!


----------



## makemeamammy

Omg! I would love it be 20 degrees here! We're still between 5-10 degrees most days. I have no idea what I'm going to do. The consultant was going to get advice from the public health board so will wait and see what they say :-/ xx


----------



## emmalg

Wow! It sounds like a bit of a can of worms! Anyway, I hope all goes well for you and the baby and you get to enjoy a nice break! Maybe you can have a holiday! ;-)


----------



## jbell157

Hope everything comes back normal! I think boy!


----------



## missusgee

Hi all, 

Mammy hope your tests come back ok, keep yourself away from any trouble! Also, now whose the one jumping ahead!! :-D 

Emma - you poor thing! I was out in the sun on the weekend, the worst I got is a sunburnt nose! 

Had my nuchal translucency/combined test results back, very relieved to be given low chance results at 1/5510. Also given my 20 week scan date which is 10th june, roll on! 

Everyone thinks my scan shows a boy, but I'll wait until scan before believing it.

Lastly, I just want my energy levels to come back. Sleeping well apart from visiting the loo, but I am just so flipping tired all the time!


----------



## Bambola

Makemeamammy - GIRL - definitely! hehe (my uneducated guess) 

Missus - glad your scan all came back well :) isnt it such a relief!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Thanks ladies. Missus, I was saying that to DH! Now I'm the one cheating :) 

I couldn't get the nuchal done as baby wouldn't lie down despite 45 mins of trying and me throwing my legs in the air on the bed (dignity gone already :) ) I hope I won't have this trouble getting baby to lie down after he/she is born :) 

Now I have to wait til 15 weeks for blood test but as I'm 14 weeks tomorrow :happydance: that's not too bad :) xx


----------



## jbell157

Hey now mammy I was supposed to be in the lead :winkwink:

AFM - It's a boy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I just knew it! After all my dreams I just knew it had to be a boy. We are so excited (especially DH). We definitely wanted our "little man" and we are so over the moon. 

We are very blessed to know the u/s tech as her son goes to the school I teach at. She told me to call her this week and she would let me come in off the books and she would see if she could tell the gender. She has been doing this for 18 years and is very skilled so we were so happy when baby FINALLY cooperated for about 5 seconds yesterday and we got to see his boy parts.

Here are some pictures of our little guy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby @ 13w 3d.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5









Hi mommy.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









Its a boy!.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6









Its a boy.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emmalg

Wow, that's so clear! Poor little man having pics of his boy bits broadcast and annotated! Ha ha! He won't Thank you for that one day!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww yay, congratulations!!! And sorry for skipping the queue :cloud9: Those pics are great! Although you definitely need to keep the potty shot and turn it into posters for his 18th birthday :) 

I was so sure mine was a girl based on skull theory but everyone on First Tri thread has said boy so I have no clue lol! :) xx


----------



## emmalg

What is skull theory?


----------



## makemeamammy

emmalg said:


> What is skull theory?

I may have picked it up wrong but at this stage there are supposed to be two ways to tell, one is by the 'nub' the other is the skull. I don't think you can see the nub in my pic so I was just going by the skull theory.

Don't quote me on this but I think it says that if the skull is quite flat (at forehead) it's a boy and if it's quite rounded it's a girl. Apparently archaeologists use this method to predict whether skeletons were male or female. I might have my facts wrong though but if you google it there should be more info.

I think I've got it wrong as EVERYONE is saying boy for me but baby's got a really rounded skull so what do I know :haha: xx


----------



## emmalg

Ah - I have done some UG modules in anthropology and archaeology and there are subtle differences but they are on a sliding scale and just help to say if a skull is more likely to be male or female. Things like men having more pronounced brow ridges (which does give a flatter profile), squarer jaws, bigger muscle attachments, etc...

I agree yours has a rounded skull and I've noticed more prominent facial features on the boy scans, so I would go with girl for you! I would also lean towards girl for mine based on the same criteria. I'll have to find my scan for DD for comparison... here it is, even less clear than the one for this little baby! So, this IS a little girl... (and an even poorer resolution scan than the one I just had!)
 



Attached Files:







14-04-2011 19;48;37(1).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jbell157

Mams based on that info I think it's a girl. my baby's forehead is much flatter than your's. Your's is very round compared to his. Maybe those people are just guessing based on something else.


----------



## makemeamammy

I think a lot of people are going on what looks like the nub (the angle of the dangle ;) ) but when we were looking at the screen that was his/her hand as he/she was moving it up and down (either that or an extremely flexible penis :haha: ) 

I guess we'll just have to be patient for a little while longer. As it's our first we're really not fussed. My grandma is desperate for a boy and when I asked why she said 'because I had 3 girls'. I pointed out to her that she also had 3 grandsons and 3 granddaughters and she just said 'yeah but they don't count' haha! I love my grandma :) xx

P.S. Emma you are so clever!!! :) xx


----------



## emmalg

:rofl: No, I'm just the most indecisive person in the world! I originally applied to do archaeology and anthropology at uni, then changed my mind and just HAD to find out more about quantum physics which was a bit of a let down as it was just statistics. Though I don't regret the choice, I've since been trying to make up for the last minute change (I had to go through clearing) and given the opportunity would actually retrain now! Or be a maths teacher... or... or...


----------



## emmalg

By the way, this is on my mind a bit recently...

Are you all planning on going back to work after the baby? When (I know the US maternity leave is much shorter than UK)? Same job or a different one?

With this being my second I am really struggling with this at the moment. I went back 25 hours a week after DD, over 5 days but with an hour commute each way it turns out to have been a bad choice. 

If DH gets a new job he's applied for I will definitely leave BUT I know at 10 months home with a baby I was going slightly insane and was more than ready to get some sense of normality back.

Whatever I do, I know I need to make sure I have some time at home without children or DH so I can clean the house. I can't stand the mess I live in at the moment! :)


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma, I'm like that too! I've though of retraining a couple of times too but I'm just not brave enough! Once you get used to having a monthly wage and start putting down roots it's hard to give it all up.

I currently work full time (still at home at the mo and I'm going mad! My house has never been cleaner :haha: ) and also have an hour commute to work. I will get 9 months maternity leave which I'm planning on taking as close to baby coming as possible so I can have longer on the other side (obviously all this is dependant on my health before the birth).

I plan on going back part time (probably 3 days a week) and at the moment I think I will try and get a childminder near where I work so that baby won't be too far away from me when I'm working (don't like the thought of them being over an hour away if something happened). I would LOVE to be a SAHM but we just can't afford it as we bought our house last year and if DH was paying mortgage and bills himself there would just be nothing left! 

The one thing I'm struggling with is taking baby so far in the car 3 days a week so I can go to work but I figure they'll be so little they'll probably just sleep. Did you take DD with you or did you leave her where you lived?

My mum has also jokingly talked about giving up work and looking after little one when I'm working. I would LOVE this as ideally would prefer baby to be with family but my mum lives on an island and it would require her coming on a ferry say every Sunday and staying with us 3 days a week. I think this would be too hard on her (all the travelling), unreliable when ferry doesn't sail and might be difficult for DH and I to have my mum staying so often. 

Any ideas ladies? Xx


----------



## emmalg

That's so sweet of your mum but I agree it might get a bit difficult, my mum would drive me MAD! 

I am lucky, DH works quite close to home so about 10 minutes from the nursery. I just feel bad if he's working away but that's not too often. I think I have to stay away overnight more frequently which I really hate!

If there's an emergency DH will collect her and I'll meet them at home so he can go back to work. So far she's been fine. FX.


----------



## makemeamammy

Aargh! My blood results are still not in today so I'll be off again tomorrow! I feel so terrible about this. My boss is saying the right things but I get the feeling she's not happy with me but she knows she can't say anything because both consultant and midwife have said to stay away. She said to me today if I'm not immune I can just take a vaccination. I told her I didn't think there was one and she just sighed and said there must be something. :shrug:

Teaching's not exactly the kind of job you can do from home! :(

Anyways, has anybody else thought of names now that a few of you know what you're having? We have completely changed our minds and now think Calum for a boy (my dad's name) or Lydia Kate for a girl (spelt Ceit the Gaelic way though). Honest opinions on those most welcome as we aren't decided :) xx


----------



## jbell157

It must be lovely to get 9 months. We only get three :( I am planning on returning to work. I had three months off one time and I went crazy. 

Emma I am just like you. I'm constantly thinking about changing careers. I started as a mathematician then pre-pharmacy then psychiatrist, and finally math teacher. I'm wanting to move to the college level now. 

Mamms I really like those names. They aren't too popular here in the states but I still think they are cute.


----------



## emmalg

I'm glad I'm not alone in my grown up "I don't know what I want to be when I grow up" phase! :rofl:

I like Lydia Kate but neither like nor dislike Calum. It's a "new" name for me, I've yet to get used to it! I only recently came across it when a friend choose it for their baby but with two Ls. They are from Yorkshire and Durham so maybe it's a name that spans Scotland and the North or North East. Being a South Westerner it was the first time I heard it. DH who is from Yorkshire says he knows a couple of Callums and that lots of things are shared across the border as far as Yorkshire, they use words like bairn, to bray, etc, so maybe that is why I've not heard it before!


----------



## Bambola

hi laides - I have missed out on a lot of excitement and cute baby pics! congrats everyone. So glad everyone is doing well and already considering Maternity leave (i thought i was the only one!) I am going to take a year off. I work for the Australian federal (Commonwealth) government so I get 16 weeks full time paid maternity leave which I am taking at half pay, plus ill tack on about 10 weeks of annual leave I have accrued, also paid at 1/2 pay. So Basically I can sustain at least half pay for nearly a full year which will be helpful. Very blessed I can do this. 

As far as 'career change' - I love my job and studied at university for 7 years to get my qualifications so i feel obligated to 'stay for awhile' before chopping and changing lol. Ultimately I would love to start my own business and open a Tea Room. Its in the 10 year plan! 

We have booked in our confirmation gender scan in about 3 weeks which will absolutely confirm whether its a he or she. (I totally know its a boy).. Then on 27 May we are having a gender reveal party for our close family and friends :) cant wait! Will post pictures hehe

Hope everyone has a great week :)


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma have you never heard of Callum Best? The late footballer George Best's son? I thought he would have been very well known in England? X


----------



## Bambola

Welcome to 2nd trimester makemeamammy !!!!


----------



## Bambola

And I love both your name choices!


----------



## makemeamammy

Thanks bam! I cheated and jumped ahead of everyone :) anyone else thought of names? Xx


----------



## jbell157

I thought I told everyone already and if I have I apologize. But our baby boy is Samuel Kash. Both are family names and we just love it. We will more than likely call him Sam. Both names are not in the top 25 which was also important to me.


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, I HATE football with a passion! I am a rugby girl through and through (Dad is Welsh so I had no choice)! I know who George Best is (I mean, I haven't been living under a rock), and I did vaguely know he had a son in football but it is the first time I think I've known his name - or at least that it has sunk in! :rofl:


----------



## emmalg

What I do like about the name Callum that it seems to suit the baby I know, it is good to have a name that fits all ages. My DH is called Derek but from before primary school he's been called Dez, even by his parents, he says because no one could imagine a little boy called Derek! :D Saying that, I did consider a lot of "old" names for the baby last time, so you never know where I'll end up this time, it'll be something that only suits a 60+ year old probably! ;)

I haven't given the baby's name the slightest bit of consideration yet. I need to look for the old list as a starting point, though have changed my mind about a lot of the names I remember were on it. We kept a shortlist in case we changed our minds at the birth but didn't.

I am still finding it hard to remember that I am pregnant. It is strange, I am excited, but only when I consciously think about the baby arriving. It is so different this time!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow so much is going on! I am taking 8 weeks paid maternity leave then 12 weeks paid baby bonding and 1 total year off where I am taking online courses and breast feeding. I plan to go back to work at least part time after a year.

O was ynder the impression(as per OB and all the apps on my phone and through research that 13 weeks was the official start of the second trimester so therefore we would all be there now... though I am open to the alternate time tables I just don't know what they are!!!

Mammy that's so cute that baby I'd a beanstalk, jumping ahead a week (ish)


----------



## emmalg

I finally got round to getting DH to photograph my bump again and I look about 6 weeks bigger this time than last time. My bump size looks similar to how big it was at 19 weeks last time, definitely more obvious than at 16 weeks.

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/Emma_Hatton/story/62573

Hopefully that means it'll pop into a baby bump shape before too much longer instead of looking like I ate too much!

In other news, my back is quite a bit better and my libido has made an appearance - it had vanished during the first trimester! I feel much happier now!! :blush:


----------



## Bambola

Love the name Jbell! Really nice. I know what u mean about avoiding highly popular names!! 

Sasha I thought beginning of second tri was 14 weeks - that's me today finally!! Yay!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I found the difference... on webmd and a few others it says 0-12 then 13-27 then 28 on but on all the mommy sites it says 0-13 14-28 and 29 on... I wish they would make up their minds! Lol


----------



## makemeamammy

I thought it was 13 weeks too. JBell I love your name! Samuel is cute and quite traditional but then it's really updated with Kash. Perfect combo! I totally agree about names that are very popular! Over here it seems like every second girl's middle name is Grace or Rose. Don't get me wrong I love these names but almost all the girls in my class have that as their middle name. When I was in school we had 15 boys called James in my year and none of them were known as James they all ended up with nicknames (some not very complimentary ones too!) 

Any other names that people are thinking of? 

Emma, your bump looks lovely! Mine is just looking a bit wobbly at the moment, I can't wait for it to pop and look like a proper bump! :) x


----------



## emmalg

I really wanted Grace (got keen on it playing a computer game!) but by the time I was pregnant with DD everyone was using it and it put me off! Having a really common name myself I didn't want to give my own children one, it's annoying enough at school but even now I find myself turning around all the time in shops and things to see who is calling me!

I though of Jack last time for a boy as it was my grandfather's name, the one whose birthday was on my EDD but it has become really popular again as John seems to have become a bit less popular (incidentally that was my other grandfather's name!).

I also liked the name Lily (a great aunt's) which quickly grew in popularity, but there is no way I could use it now, my cousin's daughter is Lili-Branwen, she beat me by several years! 

I thought about some Welsh names but as I am 1/2 English and DH is English it took some time to find ones I liked and were easily pronounced by an English person as any child would be more likely to grow up in there than Wales. I also felt like my family might think me a bit of an impostor (!), I speak only a few words of Welsh as my father never taught me despite it being his first (and only) language until he started school.

I think I may go and look for the list... You're inspiring me to think about it properly again!


----------



## jbell157

I have a question ladies. When I got my ultrasound Sam measured right on date until he stretched out and stretched out and started moving. Then he measured 3 days ahead. my OB doesn't change dates unless it's a huge difference, like a week, but a lot of other ladies adjust their EDD by just a day or so if their baby measures ahead. Should I let them keep the date and move myself ahead or should I keep the date too. I just feel like I'm getting bigger faster because he is getting bigger. But I also know he will be on the bigger side because I am 5'6" and DH is 6'4". DH was also 10 lbs at birth and I was 7. 

What should I do?


----------



## missusgee

Wow you ladies have been nattering away and I've missed it! 

Lovely bump emma, I don't see much difference but my trousers are becoming uncomfortable/painful to wear so plan to get some maternity essentials next week. 

Lovely name jbell, I'm also keen to stay away from popular names, but don't want anything too out there! 

I really like Leah Jayne for a girl but really struggling with boys name, being Welsh and my OH Irish I would love a Celtic name but can't find anything I like so far. 

As for maternity leave, I get 6 weeks at 90% pay, then after that statutory for 39 weeks, I can only afford to take 3 months at statutory as its about £450 per month so will go back to work 4 days a week after that :-(


----------



## SashaJoy13

I'm set on Anjelica Lynn for a girl (mil and moms middle names and i can call her jelly bean forever) and up in the air on a boy... Hubby is determined to have his brothers first name as babys middle so i conceered if i can pick fist name... so far the only one I semi like is Roman Anuart but not too thrilled about it!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww I love all these names! They're all very different whilst still being classy! I've been nattering away because I've been so bored whilst being off work! And it turns out I'm going to be off for a long time! I'm not immune and it's definitely going round my school. Got to speak to doc on Monday about how long I'll be off for but slapped cheek is unsafe until you're 20 weeks so it may be quite some time :-/ 

JBell, baby was in a really awkward position at my scan (which is why they couldn't do the nuchal). Of the shots she got she chose the one where baby was most stretched out for the measurement. Here they don't agree on your actual due date until your 12 week scan (they call it the dating scan here) so we just agreed on the one she gave me then. 

Emma we also had the difficulty of choosing names that were easily pronounceable. I wanted Gaelic names (very similar to Irish names) as I speak Gaelic and baby will also speak it from birth (it was my first language until school too). DH doesn't speak it though and when he would say a lot of the names I just hated the way he would pronounce them :shrug: he's Glaswegian though so I generally hate the way he pronounces a lot of things :haha: 

Missus, I could totally help with Irish names as I love loads of them and they're so similar to Scots Gaelic names. I love Cillian for a boy (pronounced Kill-ee-an). Also like Sean and Ronan (although not sure if I'd use Ronan because of Ronan Keating). Xx


----------



## jbell157

Wow ladies I like your names as well. They are definitely different than the ones in the states but I like that!

I just got a whole crate of 0-3 month clothing for $25. There are approximately 50-60 pieces in there. A woman at school has 3 boys and told me she was having a yard sale and that she had a ton of 0-9 month stuff. Boy she wasn't lying. I went over to her house today and picked it up and it is mostly 0-3 months and it is all practically brand new. It doesn't even look worn! We are so blessed as a 4 pack usually run $8-$10!


----------



## emmalg

I'm struggling to reply to so many messages on my phone! 

Jbell, there's an error in the measurement, at 12 weeks bang on (according to my ovulation date) my scan measurement was 12+2 which is obviously impossible but the error (shown on my scan) is +/-4 days so I stick with the original date. In the UK they go with that over LMP date as it's more accurate as people don't know when they ovulated but as I knew when I conceived both times I stick with that date, last time it was really accurate. It's better not to jump ahead if you can help it as you'll be more likely to end up classed as "overdue" and facing an induction. The most accurate date will still be your conception date if you know it. 

I love the name discussions, I really am starting to get excited now, a bit hyper emotional at times and almost burst into tears in the car thinking about the birth and the magical point where with DD I could finally feel the pressure of the head for the first time and how exciting it was to know I was finally at a point where it was only my own effort standing between me and the moment I'd get to meet her and how wonderful it was to be able to hold her. I can't wait for that moment again. Maybe that's why it seems so hard to come to terms with being pregnant, it's because I know how magical the next bit is! 

Well done with the clothes Jbell, the first things typically only last about 4-6 weeks so they never get much use! 

Mammy, enjoy your enforced holiday! 

I'm on a UK contact so get the statutory allowances too, here in Spain they only get 4 months but at full pay. Despite the full pay, many mothers said they wished they had longer when I explained why is be off work for at least 9 months last time. 

I've probably missed something important but have had enough of zooming around and scrolling in and out!


----------



## emmalg

I found the short list I took to hospital in we changed or minds and OMG it has 20 names on it! We seriously struggled with girls' names. They are: Anwen, Beatrice, Eleanor, Elina, Elissa, Enid, Evelyn, Imogen, Isolde, Iris, Ivy, Laila, Maisie, Maeve, May, Maya/Maia, Noelle, Phoebe, Sofia, Ursula. Our biggest issue had been combining names for first and second - nothing sounded right! 

It's funny to see the list now as I hate some of them this time! I hope I can still find the list which had the boys' names too!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Oh emma... those are super cute! I love the idea of a little girl named Evelyn May(Mae)! But alas I am too in love with my first choice to use it.

I woke up this morning from an insanely vivid dream and I am now convinced I will have a boy!!!! I have been struggling with a boy name but the second I woke up I told hubby Emmit! Hubby fell in love with the name too so if we have a boy his name will be Emmit Anuart Cisneros... its so weird that it just popped into my head or my dreams like that!!!!


----------



## emmalg

I love that as a way of choosing a name! Things do come to us strangely clearly in sleep or near sleep, don't they?! I had a similar moment last night when DD woke up and 90% asleep I finally had inspiration for something I'd been falling to do all week!


----------



## missusgee

Love the idea of dreaming a name! 

On a similar note, I had a dream I could feel little munchkin kicking lastnight, so gutted when I woke up and realised it wasn't real :-(


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus it will happen soon! Generally in the next 2-4 weeks for you (16-18)... don't feel so down about it :)


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies- I made an impulse buy today and got a Doppler! After 20 minutes of searching I found baby's heartbeat and was very proud haha 

Has anyone made any baby purchases lately? And any thoughts on how u will reveal gender to your families?!


----------



## makemeamammy

My mum is not happy about us finding out the gender. It's quite a new thing here and she thinks we should wait and let it be a surprise. I've agreed not to tell her when we find out which will be quite hard I reckon. The doppler's are brilliant aren't they?! You will get quicker and quicker at finding little one too :) I've just bought a pack of white vests and a pack of white sleepsuits. I'm trying to be practical andy buy the 'boring' stuff whilst I don't know gender. :)

So doc has put me off for 2 weeks initially but said I have to go back to doc when line is up as I'm likely to get another one. I think it's just doctor's policy that they don't give out longer than 2 weeks at a time here. I feels a weird sense of disappointment at missing so much work and relief as I had a dream last night that I was made to go back and then baby got ill. :( 

Xxx


----------



## emmalg

I so desperately want to buy stuff but there's nothing I need yet. We'll be getting DD a new bed in a few months to free up the cot but there's no rush yet. She hates going in the pushchair now she can walk, I've never seen a toddler so young being such a pain about it but it means there's no point in getting a double pushchair just yet until we see if we'll need it. I want to SHOP!

Mammy, I'm sure she'll get too excited when you know!

Since you're actually not ill at least you can go and do shopping, go swimming...


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm going to aqua-natal tomorrow night and I'm so excited about it! I might look into an off peak gym membership when I'm there so I can go swimming as I love swimming and DH bought me a nice new costume yesterday (I only had bikinis and aside from the fact that nobody needs to see my podgy belly at the moment, my boobies would be completely uncontainable in them :haha: ) xx


----------



## emmalg

I've done it! I've just booked into pregnancy yoga! My taster session is on Friday evening. I've also asked at the same place about acupuncture but was recommended Tuina massage instead, I should get a call tomorrow about the suitability of it in pregnancy! 

I am so excited now! 

I'm off to the Dr in the morning to get the results of my blood test combined with the nuchal scan result (on its own that was good) I'm hoping all is okay as I'm a bit older and so more at risk this time. 

I hope you enjoy aqua natal, I'm about to start looking for something too as I was told I should swim for my back.


----------



## Bambola

Thats great Emma and makemeamammy - i have to do something because I am putting on so much weight it is ridiculous. Me and my preg friend I work with are walking at lunch time 4 days per week and I have just signed up for some pregnancy exercise classes (pending my acceptance).


----------



## emmalg

I also had a dream my baby moved! Can't wait now. The dream of course was a bit extreme and you could see the tiny head sticking out a bit like something off one of the alien films but it felt real enough, like late 2nd trimester movement. Really big movement and wiggly!


----------



## emmalg

Dr offered me another US at my appointment this morning (really pleased with my results, better than 1/5,000) and after the dream, I fancied another look! So happy I did, the pics were really clear and then she asked if I wanted to find out the sex, having had the okay from DH to find out, I ummed and ahhed a bit about if I really wanted to or not, and then said (inevitably really) "Yes!".

She looked vaginally then and got some more amazing pictures, much clearer than my 12 week scan and.....

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::blue: IT'S A BOY :blue::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

I couldn't be happier - one of each! All of a sudden it feels real and you know what... now I can shop!! :D (Misspelled that as hop initially which gave me a giggle)

DH is over the moon too - he was the "last of his line" so felt some pressure to continue it and once when we were newly together I joked that I would keep going with babies until I had a boy for him if we stayed together! :rofl: What a relief! ;)


----------



## jbell157

Hurray Emma! That makes at least to little guys on this thread! So happy for you!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aaah, yay Emma! Congratulations on both your blood results and your little boy!! I don't mind what I have since it'll be my first but I can imagine if I had one already it would be nice for the next one to be the opposite sex! One of each is so lovely! Does Noelle know she's getting a little brother yet? :) xx


----------



## emmalg

Not yet, she knows (maybe) there is a baby in my tummy but always smiles then points to her own when I say it! I don't even know if she has really recognised the concept of little boy or little girl yet and what a brother would be. We will tell her later on though, when we have collected her from the nursery! 

I have so much to do today and can't concentrate at all!


----------



## Bambola

Congrats Emma!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww, what a wee cutie. I always find it amusing when we teach the Primary 1s (4 and 5 year olds) Scottish Country Dancing and we tell them to make a 'boy's line' and a 'girl's line'. There are always a few who are a bit unsure where they go. And don't get me started on what happens when we tell them to go left or right :) xx


----------



## emmalg

:rofl: Don't get me started on what happens when DH tells me to go left or right... or better still when I tell him to go left, go left, GO LEFT, yes, that left... 

DD's reaction was as unconcerned as I expected really, she looked at the photo and then decided her new box of stencils was far more exciting!

I'm sick of headaches, one almost every day, so looking forward to a couple of days off. We have two bank hols!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

congrats Emma!!!! Its so exciting you got what you wanted

Jeeze I really want my scan already!!!! I can't wait to know the gender!!!!! Only 8 more days!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Here you don't get to know until 20 weeks and even then it's not guaranteed. Only if baby is in a good position to see. Emma I've been gettin bad headaches too. So far I haven't taken anything except to rub 4head on my...well...forehead (it's really pretty self-explanatory :haha:)

I mentioned it at the doctor and he said I could take paracetamol as there was no evidence it could harm baby. Have you been taking anything? Xx


----------



## missusgee

Wow Emma that's so exciting!! 

I cannot wait to find out, like seriously it's killing me!! I heard heartbeat on Doppler again lastnight just to get my fix  it's beating really strong now! 

I've been taking asprin daily which has eliminated any headaches.


----------



## Bambola

Did i tell you ladies I bought my pram last weekend? I cant remember - baby brain..


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, I have taken some paracetamol, maybe 3 times. The doc also told me to for my back but I preferred to avoid it as much as possible. I've been taking a low dose if I need to, 650g, not the usual 1g. They sell paracetamol in different doses here not just 500mg tablets like back home and you can only get it from a pharmacy. 

Thanks all for the congratulations! I would have loved another girl too but a bit does just round the family off so nicely. 

I don't think you did Bambola. What did you get? I just bought a very middle of the range travel system for Noelle, in grey as I knew I would need it again. Later I got her a Maclaren Globe Trotter, a pushchair weighing under 5kg specially for travelling and it is actually so light it's what we always use now. So we have a completely free one for the baby.

I went shopping yesterday, had a look at some maternity clothes as I always felt so fat in what I had apart from the pretty red top from one of my photos. DH told me to just buy what I wanted and liked on as he remembered what a huge difference having something pretty made to me last time. Bump hugging stuff is all well and good for some but it made me feel like a whale, so I'm off to buy some of the empire line tops I saw when the shops are open again tomorrow. Maybe a new dress or two. 

I also bought my little boy his first things. A lovely soft blue blanket and a blue soft toy (a rhino chosen by DD)! She had similar things in pink, some of the few non-neutral practical things I bought.


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww yay Emma congrats on your first boy buys!

Bam, I don't think you mentioned it! How exciting though! I can't wait to buy the pram. Put up a piccie for us to have a nosey :)

So I went to my first aquanatal last night and loved it! It was so much fun and all the ladies seemed so lovely. I felt teensy compared to everyone and definitely had bump envy. People kept feeling their bumps reacting to the movement. I can't wait to feel that, and have a proper bump! :) 

Emma, I think I'm going maternity shopping today as DH said he would treat me to stuff for my birthday :) empire line is definitely my style too xx


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies! Today I felt baby move for sure!!!! I was watching Hell's Kitchen and I swore I felt him but I chalked it up to nothing. But today it has been like a light switch turned on. During planning today I was talking to my math coach and I felt a distinct kick-kick and I have been feeling flutters off and on for about 2 1/2 hours. It really is neat.

Emma - I want to go guy a little baby blanket now. It sounds wonderful!

Mamms - a aquanatal class sounds interesting and fun! I'm going to look into it around here. I need something to do when I can't run anymore. 

Bam - yes we need a picture of your pram! We found our travel system as well. We are getting a Britax B-safe travel system. Here is a link to the stroller. https://www.britaxusa.com/strollers/b-agile
We love it because it is so light weight, versatile, and easy to maneuver. 

Miss - glad your headaches are gone. When do you get to find out the gender?


----------



## Bambola

I love the sound of the shopping thats been going on ladies! and you all inspired me to sign up for some pregnancy classes - next week I am starting preg aerobics on Tues nights and then Preg pilates on Thurs nights. Thank you ladies!! haha

Love the pram Jbell! Looks fab!

I will post up a pic soon. Dont have one on me right now!

xox


----------



## missusgee

I braved maternity clothes shopping today. Now I'm just completely wiped out and depressed!! Lol

In 3 hours and many many shops later I found just 2 pairs of trousers and 3 tops!! 

I also popped in to mothercare to pick up a few baby bits but honestly had no idea what to get and felt way out of my depth. Now I know it's early days but I'm freaking out a little as I feel clueless :-(


----------



## emmalg

Don't worry Missus! We can help! 

Don't know if you for some info already at your first antenatal but the bounty pack had some helpful bits and pieces.

I bought a pregnancy book early on, Your Pregnancy Bible by Dr Anne Deans. Not only had that got wonderful week by week info, it has sections on what to get, early baby care, pregnancy information, labour and birth, exercising pre and post partum... There was a free NHS one to but I found it hard to follow. 

When shopping remember the first clothes last about 4 weeks so don't over do it. 

You need:

Muslin cloths to mop up possetted milk (and if beat feeding in early weeks overspill). I bought 12, probably could have managed with a few less. 

It is probably safe to assume a birth weight of about 7lb or more for clothes, better too big than too small. Mothercare's tiny baby is too small for most. 

You need vests, I bought 10, a 5 pack in girl colours and a 5 pack in neutral. 

I bought 6 baby grows, again, 3 girl, 3 neutral and of course was given a couple. 

I didn't really but any pretty clothes for that first month, with the runny poo they do you're washing clothes constantly. 

For sleeping you need a cot/basket and bedding. For bedding you want a mattress protector or two, a few fitted sheets. Then the top bit is a matter of preference and climate, blankets, quilt, swaddling blanket, baby sleeping bag...

Nappies (assume a typical weight of about 7lb as it puts you at the bottom of a size band) you get a few testers in the packs in smaller sizes and can do an emergency purchase of smaller ones if need be.

Either cotton wool and water or super gentle wipes. 

A cream, personally I can recommend Bepanthen (called Bepanthol).

A changing mat with a washable towelling cover helps to keep the baby from jumping and waking when put on a cold one!

Baby bath lotion and skin cream.

A car seat or travel system. 

Hope that helps you to get started! X


----------



## makemeamammy

Fab list Emma! Don't be disheartened Missus! I think we are just at a weird half-way stage at the moment! I went yesterday and found nothing! :( normal clothes too small but mat clothes mostly too big! I need a dress for two weddings next week and I'm beginning to panic a bit! :-/ 

Give it a month and I bet we'll have proper bumps and it'll be a lot easier :) xxx


----------



## emmalg

That's definitely true Mammy! 

I had several weddings and a Christening to go to early to mid pregnancy last time. I went to an independent maternity shop who actually do online stuff too and got some really stretchy dresses, they were wonderful, fitted from 4 months to last thing (I'm wearing a brown one in the hugest bump picture). I got a bright red one that was my fave for the weddings.

The shop I went to was called Expecting in York. I got a white broderie anglaise dress from La Fee Noir an online only British shop for my wedding dress. Service at both was great.


----------



## emmalg

Baby brain strikes! I forgot to go to my pregnancy yoga class! I'm so gutted!


----------



## missusgee

Thanks for the wonderful list emma, really useful! I'm luckily being given a load of stuff from my sister as her little one is now coming up to 3 yrs. We are being given a cot, travel system among many things so until I get that stuff all together I should know what's left to get then.

Bad luck on missing the yoga, are there any DVD' s that you could get online to do at home?

Jbell - think I missed your question from a page or 2 back, I don't find out gender until 10th june, ages away :-(


----------



## SashaJoy13

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/90551664-orig_zps508f311b.jpg

I found this and hubby fell in love so we got it for our little one!!! First baby buy!!!


----------



## Bambola

so cute Sasha!! Sorry I havent put my pram up yet - I have not gotten round to taking a photo!

If anyone has instagram and wants to follow my obsessive baby purchases, my account name is luxe_lover 

Its a public account so anyone can see it. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the beginning/end of the week :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Pregnancy gingivitis is awful and painful!!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Eeeshk Sasha! That doesn't sound good! What's happened? I'm a bit worried about my gums as they're very red and bleeding when I brush but they're not sore. I keep meaning to make a dentist appointment, I think you've spurred me on! 

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

My gums were just red and bleeding but then they suddenly (over the course of a night) became inflamed and extreamly painful to the point where running my tongue over my gums set them to bleeding! I highly suggest at least getting a preventive cleaning but a deep cleaning if you can or your due for one as it will clean below the gums as well. I have to say i woke up in pain and I'm going to bed soar but relieved!!!! Don't wait till it hurts get it checked out even oif its just red.


----------



## emmalg

Oh no! I am totally sympathetic. I (strangely) got it at 14 and the dentist was most surprised, and had a good giggle with the school matron who took me to see him. It wasn't as bad as yours sounds but was sore and prickled like bad nettle rash if I ran my tongue over it.


----------



## emmalg

Hi Everyone! 

How are you all, it's been so quiet lately?!

I have bought an ENTIRE new maternity wardrobe. I swore I wouldn't but felt so crappy in all my old clothes and the styles are far more forgiving this time around. I have pretty much bought the whole of MitMatMamma! So many new t-shirts and blouses - all but one empire line style, one is an under-bump belted style and surprisingly flattering on.

I have also posted a new photo of this weeks bump on:
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/Emma_Hatton/story/62573

The bump is already big enough that I managed to wedge myself in a toilet stall at the restaurant I ate at last night! :D

I hope your gums are a bit better Sasha!

I am still getting headaches almost every day, so trying to drink more water, I am not really sure what else I can do. I was so tired and fed up the other day I just sat on the stairs for a rest after carrying a box of DD's toys up and DH asked what was wrong triggering me to burst into tears! He was lovely that day and finally said he probably isn't sympathetic enough about me having work, DD and being pregnant! :) Then his new computer arrived and despite having an empty dishwasher, everything is still all over the kitchen! MEN! ;)


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies! I'm STILL off work and have been given a line until I'm past 20 weeks!!! I am being kept busy with reports though!

So I have a wedding to go to today (managed to find an a-line dress from Red Herring but had to get it in a UK 14 to go over my boobs properly! I was gutted as I'm normally a 10) 

The weather is finally turning into spring here so I've been enjoying getting out with pup who has become ridiculously attached to me! :)

Nothing new to report here, I've been loving aquanatal - would definitely recommend it! 

My best friend had her baby girl the other day so I'm thinking of going home once my reports are done to see baby :) 

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## missusgee

Hi ladies, 

Nothing much been going on lately until yesterday/today where I can DEFINITELY feel flutterings going on down there :-D Junior (as we have now taken to calling him/her) is certainly active.

Midwife visited yesterday, not sure what for as it seemed a bit of a pointless visit, but she did find heartbeat. Didn't have the heart to tell her I already had for weeks!! 

Great bump emma, I have nothing but a food baby showing so far!

Aww mammy that must be driving you mad being at home. Although I would right now if I had the option!

Energy levels are definitely better, but still heading to bed early every night


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, if you're off work, you're off work! You shouldn't even be going on and doing reports or anything! You're not covered by insurance if anything happens. 

Missus, I feel your pain with the food baby! Only look at my last bump compared to this pregnancy! I am so glad it is already a baby bump this time even though it's just grown so fast because all the muscles are still shot to pieces after my last pregnancy!

I have my pregnancy yoga trial - take 2 - tonight! I WILL REMEMBER! 

I've been terrible with baby brain all week! Forgot my DD's swimming lesson despite it being routine twice a week for 5 months. The same day I forgot to clear my table after stopping at McD's for a snack and drink. I hadn't even finished my drink and meant to pick it up!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww I'm so jealous as I still can't feel anything!! Although I can now hear baby kicking up a storm through the doppler. 

Emma, I love your bump! It's such a baby bump. I'm with Missus - mine looks like a food bump

Why would I need insurance? Well the thing is I'm only off because it would be dangerous to be in the building, I'm not ill so I feel like I should be doing something. If I was in another job I'm sure I'd be working from home but that's kind of hard to do when you're a teacher :) xx


----------



## emmalg

I don't mean your insurance but your employer's. From what I understand, if you have some kind of work related accident or you pop in top drop things off and something happens on the school site or even if you were to contract slapped cheek from a staff member bringing you work, your employer's insurance which would usually cover them is void. When I was off for bleeding during my last pregnancy, I moved countries, didn't have a doctor so I had problems getting a note saying I could return to work as I'd been signed off until the doctor next saw me. I wasn't even allowed to work from home and my line manager explained they weren't covered by insurance for me while I was signed off.


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm not allowed in the building at all. Not even to drop things off. I've been working electronically and will be emailing my reports in. The problem is the whole school gets the reports for the year out in a couple of weeks and my class have to get their's too. Xx


----------



## emmalg

Ah well, no risk there then! 

I am so angry, absolutely fuming, no that's not explosive enough for how I feel. My SH (stupid husband) PROMISED he'd be home by half five,in plenty of time to take me to my yoga class, I have to depend on him because of DD. He wasn't. We'd barely got down the road and I told him to take me home. I can't turn up to a first class when I don't even know how to warm up for it and have never met the teacher over 15 minutes late. I have to talk to the teacher beforehand to let them know about my back, tell them I am not fluent in Spanish, etc. 

I just don't know how to deal with it. I want to shout at him but I learnt to keep my temper when I was going out with a horrible man. He sounded all pissed off when I told him we couldn't make it in 4 minutes, it's a 20 min drive in usual traffic. What right does he have to be pissed off?!


----------



## jbell157

Ahh Emma that sucks! I'm so sorry. Will you get to try again?

Glad everyone is doing well. I'm hoping to take a bump picture and post it tomorrow. I'm trying to adjust to having a belly. My DH is being so supportive and sweet. Its really helping. I only have FIVE DAYS LEFT of school until we are out for summer vacation! I can not wait! I am so ready to stop running the hamster wheel. Well speaking of running I'm going to go meet my sister to run before it rains! Have a great one ladies :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY ALL YOU BABY BAKERS!!!! Yes it includes all of us too :)

Mammy... I am sure you are doing everything you can to keep from going insane! I too am off work for a bit as my nausea will not abate!

Emma- so sorry about your class! You will get there soon (if you haven't already) and it will be wonderful! Also thanks for asking about my gums.... I feel a million times better, I have no more symptoms of gingivitis!!!


----------



## emmalg

Still haven't been as it is only once a week, but got a proper apology from DH in the end - I hope they let me go back, the lady seemed quite annoyed on the phone but when I explained I had a daughter who had to be looked after she did lighten up a leeeetle bit.

I am BOILING all the time!

I keep randomly waking up - wide awake - at really odd times of night and struggling to go back to sleep. I've always had difficulty going to sleep (unless pregnant) but this is unusual, especially when DD has been sleeping through for the last few nights.

I also just had to have a bit more flavour with my pasta and sauce last night... of the sweet chilli and garlic variety... ?! :wacko:

I can't concentrate today at work, so if anyone has instant notifications on, please take pity and amuse me! :flower:


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma, that's good you can still go to your class! I've been a bit funny with sleeping too. Wake up needing the toilet and then struggle to get to sleep. Usually have to batter DH to get him to stop snoring first :) 

Sasha, happy Mothers' Day to you! In the UK we have Mothers' Day in March. :) glad to hear your gums are better.

JBell, ooh please upload a bump pic so we can all have a nosey! I'm still waiting for mine to harden and take on a proper 'baby bump' shape :( 

Hope everyone is well! DH took me out for dinner last night for my birthday. Had a lovely time but was back to the reports today! I hate report writing! Thankfully they're nearly finished though :) xxx


----------



## missusgee

Ahhh happy birthday mammy! It's my 30th in 2 months, will be a very sober day! :-/ 

I keep having hot flushes too, I guess it's what they call the pregnant glow? Instead I just look like a beetroot!!

Junior was keeping me awake fluttering away lastnight, it's wonderful but so distracting!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww I still can't feel anything :( I'm so desperate to feel bubs moving but nothing so far! :( xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Happy Birthday Mammy!!!

Ss you can't do what you want on your bday missus.. luckily mine is 2 weeks after the jelly bean is due!

Also having hot flashes on my end! But I felt the first little flutters this morning... woke up hubby by crawling all over him and telling him how exciting it was! Furthermore I have mt great big ultrasound to make sure everything is placed where it should be on the 31st which is also the day we will see gender (last appointment we couldn't see). So excited

Have a great day everyone


----------



## jbell157

Happy birthday mamms! Sometimes not drinking is so difficult. 

I'm glad you ladies are feeling baby. Its so great! 

I'm not sleeping well either. I'm waking up with hip pain. It hurt very badly last night and this morning. I hope it stops soon.


----------



## emmalg

Happy birthday Mammy! 

Quit moaning about not drinking! I've barely had anything in over two years :cry: with the pregnancy and breastfeeding! It's getting a little old now! Though I don't miss hangovers I do want to have more than one glass of wine sometimes! I think I managed two once on holiday after deciding to give DD formula for the evening so I could have a drink but even half a glass makes me tipsy now! If I wasn't pregnant, now that DD is getting back to sleeping better, I could enjoy one sooo much! 

I hope you get see on the scan, Sasha and I hope the cyst news continues to be good! 

I have felt movement but very little compared to last time. I don't know if that's cos my boy is lazy or if the placenta is further forward this time as if it is to the front it stops you feeling much at the beginning.


----------



## Bambola

Happy birthday Mammy! Hope you got spoilt :) 

I hope everyone is having a great week so far! 

Sasha your ultrasound will be very exciting! I had one last week and the baby was so crazy moving around like a nut case!! Was adorable to watch! OB said its normal at this stage in pregnancy for the baby to move around quite a lot! I also have my big gender scan in less than a week! I am really excited too!! 

I still havent fel any real movement yet - maybe some flutters when I really concentrate but thats about it. OB said it may still be a couple of weeks away... Can everyone please let us know how your movement progresses in upcoming weeks?? Its something I really worry about :( 

Anyone started buying for the nursery yet??


----------



## SashaJoy13

I have bought my crib, dresser and bookcase/changing table already... they are white so it was easy... plus I have been gifted a car seat and if I am having a girl I get five million and two handmedowns from friends :) Nowmy higgest purchases will be a bassinet and stroller.

Also... I am showing! At first I didn't think it was possible but as I have lost now nearly 15 lbs now it is becoming obvious (to me and hubby) that its baby and not blub!


----------



## SashaJoy13

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/2B8677FC-orig_zpse814088c.png

There now it works :)


----------



## emmalg

Fantastic! Definitely a baby bump!  x


----------



## SashaJoy13

I officially feel super weird!!!! My breasts have started leaking ALREADY!!!!! It doesn't really feel like anything just a warm liquid but it sometimes feels a little sticky in my bra! I figured this would start in the third tri not now! I feel super awkward and I don't want hubby anywhere near my bbs... oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## emmalg

It can happen early! Mine didn't start until third tri before but I remember leaping out of a damp bed one day and feeling a warm trickle running down my body, it freaked me out a bit, it was so strange. I quickly bought pads but had very little need for them after that, at least, I didn't notice the leaking much more. 

I've been really worrying about my baby, I've felt so little movement so far. I suppose the difference is at this stage last time I was ordered to rest due to the bleeding I had so spent a lot more time lying down relaxing. This time I'm on my feet constantly. I was relieved to feel something again last night.


----------



## SashaJoy13

I know how you feel about the damp bed and all... it is very uncomfortable and hubby thinks its gross :( it really hurt when I realized that was his reaction.

Emma I am sure baby is good!!! From what I have heard the real wiggles even for a veteran mommy don't start till after 22 weeks... besides sraying occupied you may not notice it.


----------



## missusgee

Aww sasha, it must have been a shock but see it as a really positive sign that baby is growing well and your body is preparing! 

My bbs have had a real growth spurt this week. Gone up another bra size and need to get new maternity bra's again as I can't even wear mine now. I'm having a bra free day today, it's lovely! Lol 

In terms of movement, I felt slot of fluttering last week, past few days not much at all but today seems to be back. I'm not expecting anything major at this point but did worry when I stopped feeling anything.


----------



## emmalg

I was lucky, DH thought it was quite funny, I was the one who was a bit grossed out as it was a very new and strange experience. Embrace it and remind him that it is your body preparing to protect and nurture *his* baby by creating colostrum which gives the baby the best protection against infection in the first few days. 

I find DH always reacts more favourably when I make him feel possessive and remind him it's his baby like that! Men are funny, they can't feel the same level of attachment to the baby as we do until they hold it for the first time. I remember DH holding DD for the first time whilst the midwives were seeing to me and how all of a sudden you could see the protectiveness, love and awe radiating out from him! I think it is perceptible in this photo from the delivery room but maybe that's just to me because I took it!

Thanks for the reassurance about the baby! I also think cos it's a boy he's just naturally lazier! ;-)
 



Attached Files:







.facebook_1968489200.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SashaJoy13

I know the whole bra wardrobe change thing... I have gone from a C to a DD in no time flat.

I'm glad to know that hubby may come around. I feel like we have a giant splinter in our relationship that keeps festering... I really want him to be supportive and I guess I hate the thought that it might not happen for another nearly 5 months


----------



## emmalg

Sasha, I do feel for you with this. It is so horrible to feel that way when you feel you need their support. I think my DH came around as soon as he met DD in person for the first time but it still took me several months longer to trust that he was happy in the relationship. It's a long journey to feel like you're going through on your own so remember we'll be around when you need to chat. Xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thanks Emma... I really appreciate it! I miss him. I don't think I could stay sane if I didn't have this thread.


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies. Sasha, gorgeous bump!

Ok, are all you ladies now feeling movement? I'm starting to really freak out! I haven't freaked out about anything during this pregnancy but I really feel like I should be feeling something by now and I can't :( is everyone feeling movement now? Xxx


----------



## missusgee

Sasha I kind of get where you're coming from. Don't feel like DH is making any effort to bond with little one or has any idea how to make me feel better. It's not that he doesn't want a child, just doesn't get what I'm going through. I keep having to put his hand on bump to get it into his skull that his child is growing in there!! 

Mammy don't freak out! I can't remember did you get a Doppler? Just had a quick listen to baby's heartbeat, even though I can feel fluttering and popping it's not enough for me to feel sure everything is ok so like to have a little listen once a week.


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, don't worry I'm rarely feeling anything and a lady I know who is expecting her second isn't feeling anything at all 19 weeks due to the placement of the placenta. If it's at the front it cushions all the movement. I only realised what the movement was at 17 weeks last time and it wasn't strong for another week or two. 

Did you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife? If there was anything to worry about then she would have said.


----------



## makemeamammy

I do have a doppler and can hear heartbeat but still worrying as to why I can't feel anything. My midwife app was at 15 weeks so I didn't say anything as I didn't expect to feel anything then and she didn't feel my tummy or anything.

When you hear the placenta on your dopplers does it sound really loud? Mine sounds extremely loud so could it be that it's on front of baby and that's why I can't feel anything? X


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy it is completely normal to not feel anything till around 22 weeks. I'm sure you are fine and have nothing to worry about.


----------



## emmalg

Good morning (afternoon/evening)!

How are you all feeling? I have been worrying myself sick but now feel okay again!

TMI alert! I am struggling to empty my bladder properly, not an issue I remember from before, it feels like when you have a UTI and just have to keep going for a few drops at a time. Leaning forwards helps but it is sometimes leaving me with an uncomfortable pain in the lower abdomen as my bladder cramps a bit sometimes. I also find I feel like I'm about to have an accident if I haven't managed to empty all the way but it feels like the wee is stuck in the end of the urethra rather than the bladder so I have been doing Kegels like mad!

I felt like I hadn't felt the baby move in ages though I have a lot less time to concentrate on anything so subtle this time but in the last few days it has been a bit stronger so I am a bit happier now! I also thought my CM was a little pink looking the other day but there was no clear evidence that I was bleeding and I wondered if I had just irritated myself somehow trying to empty my bladder.

Anyway, I am still growing like mad! I can't get over the difference in size this time, last time I was only just entering my getting fatter stage...

I am also not impressed with the fact my arms seem to be increasing in girth - maybe because I am carrying DD less! :) Also all my new maternity tops have cap sleeves which I hate! The one in my new bump pic is the worst!

Here is the link again: https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/Emma_Hatton/story/62573


----------



## missusgee

Hi emma, I'm not expert but maybe it little one shifting around and pressing on your bladder differently? 

I'm so blummin jealous of your gorgeous bump! I still have no bump, just feel fat! 

Junior is happily fluttering around as I type this, definitely getting stronger.

I am just wishing the next 2 weeks away so I can have next scan!


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies

I hope you are all doing well and that the bladder issues have subsided :dohh: I too have had something similar in relation to the 'trickle' effect... lol I am sure it is nothing to worry about!! 

We had a big 17.5 week scan last week and confirmed indeed we are having a little man... (I saw the cutest little man bits ever... unbelievable!) Yesterday we had a gender reveal for close family and friends... it was lovely. Now the official shopping can start :) 

How is everyone feeling? on the movement front - I havent felt anything either but sonographer confirmed last week that the placenta is right in front of baby so that may be why?? no need to worry though.. can everyone please keep us/me updated on movement? I think if i dont feel anything in a week or so I will begin to worry... :cry:
 



Attached Files:







gr1.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 7









gr7.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4









gr6.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jbell157

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well for the most part. 

Congratulations on being team blue Bam! Do you have any name ideas?

Mamms I have heard it is completely normal not to feel movement until around 18 weeks+. I have been feeling movement for about two weeks now. It started off as just random tingly and popping sensations. Now I feel him all the time kicking and moving. I asked my doctor at about 16 weeks if it could be him that early and she said yes, that based on how small I am, it probably was. Now that I'm feeling him a lot I know it was him all along. Also, I have posterior placenta so it is not blocking my stomach from all the kicks and rolls. Everyone is completely different though. My belly is growing up instead of out lately so I think he doesn't have a whole lot of room right now so that's another reason why I've felt his so early. 

Also, I've attached a picture of my 17 weeks 2 days baby bump. You can see where it has expanded upwards instead of outwards if you look at some of my previous bump pictures. I hope that helps.
 



Attached Files:







17w.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bambola

cute bump jbelL! you are still so tiny! my bump is massive.. lol


----------



## SashaJoy13

Hello ladies,
Congrats on scans and bumps!

That Gender reveal looks like fun! I get my scan to see what we are having on Friday and I'm so excited... right now my friends and co workers are all taking bets on the gender amd all but 2 say boy!!!  I will laugh super hard if I am having a girl.

Other than that pregnancy brain is awful. I am a poetry writer (www.poetrypoem.com/sashasemotions) and I know a lot of really big words and I'm able to describe things in a very glamorous way... When I am not pregnant! I hate being so blocked! Also I have finally been readmitted to work and I am getting a promotion to Barista Trainer!!!! Belly is still getting bigger and I can feel baby move pretty frequently, I wake up at night STARVING and I hate it but I'm going to keep snacks on my nightsand when I'm done moving. Yes I am moving and it is aweful... for hubby... because I can't even rearrange the furniture. Oh and I'm looking into buying a new car because it is super hard to get in and out of ours!

Come on ladies lets hear your symptoms, trial, tribulations, hopes, dreams.... shopping lists?


----------



## makemeamammy

Bam, I'm so glad I'm not the only one not feeling anything! I'm 19 weeks on Wednesday and still feel nothing!!! I have my 2nd scan a week tomorrow so will find out gender and placenta position. Your gender reveal party looks ace, also...cool pool! I'm very jealous! :) jBell I can't believe how teensy you are! I'm way bigger than that now and am definitely noticeably pregnant. 

I'm still off work for another fortnight so have been busy knitting and have made baby's first mittens!! Aren't they cute? :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bambola

makemeamammy said:


> Bam, I'm so glad I'm not the only one not feeling anything! I'm 19 weeks on Wednesday and still feel nothing!!! I have my 2nd scan a week tomorrow so will find out gender and placenta position. Your gender reveal party looks ace, also...cool pool! I'm very jealous! :) jBell I can't believe how teensy you are! I'm way bigger than that now and am definitely noticeably pregnant.
> 
> I'm still off work for another fortnight so have been busy knitting and have made baby's first mittens!! Aren't they cute? :)

Mammy these mits are too cute!!!!!! you are so good at knitting! I couldnt do it to save my life!! Can you let me know when you feel a kick? I know I shouldnt worry and so far I am not.. but I will also be 19 weeks in a few days... then again everything I have read said it can easily be up to 20-22weeks.. *sigh* - thank god for the doppler i tell you!! Cant wait to find out what your having!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Today we had our fetal anatomy scan!!! Baby is very active and super strong the heart is prefect and I am measuring 5 days further along... we also found out we are having a GIRL!!!!

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/AA959E17-orig_zps03685b0a.jpg


----------



## jbell157

Hurray Sasha! Congratulations! Super cute graphic! So now it is two boys and one girl? Am I right? Me and Bam are having boys and you are having a girl. My mind is mush lately. Did I miss anyone? 

I feel Sam kick alllll the time now. He wasn't super active today but around 10 tonight he just went crazy. I looked at my husband and said, "Guess who is up!" He just smiled and looked at my belly. Sam is still shy though. He will kick away until I put my hand on my stomach then he stops. Its funny.

We leave on holiday in about 7 hours! I need to get in bed or I'm going to have a tough time. When I am tired I am just miserable. We are going to the Gulf Coast in Florida for a week. Yay! I love the beach and I want to get lots of sun!

Ladies we are almost half way there! I have my 20 week scan on June 10th, so two Mondays. I can't wait to see him. Its been about 7 weeks!

BTW, is anyone team yellow?


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell have fun on holiday... my brain is mush too! Its been awful, I lose my phone every other day it seems. Anjelica is very active, she moves all the time eapecially when she hears Eddie! I swear she is more in love with him than I am! Lol...

Oh one more crazy thing.... I woke up at 3am today and was craving GUMBO!!! How weird is that? Lol


----------



## missusgee

Ahh sasha that's great news!! Great scan photos too. 

I am really struggling waiting until my 20 week scan which is also 10th june, the wait is killing me. 

I'm feeling a bit fed up atm as DH is not being very supportive emotionally and not making any effort to bond with bump, I think it's because there is no visible bump as such, just a podgier tummy.I'm really hoping the scan will change things once we find out the gender. Fingers x'd!! 

Have a fab holiday jbell, the sun is out here in the uk and it makes all the difference!


----------



## makemeamammy

My 20w scan is next Tuesday. I (and everyone else) seems completely convinced it's a Gil so will be very surprised if it's a boy although equally delighted as we have no preference. I think we are going to find out but then not tell anyone as my mum really wants a surprise and if I say we know then people will read into everything I say so we are just going to pretend we didn't find out and keep it as our little secret. I will tell you just on here though so I have somewhere to scream from the rooftops about what we are having...just don't tell my mum haha :)

Still no kicks but dopler still picking up strong heartbeat so will find out on Tuesday what's going on. :( I now have a very obvious bump which is growing by the day. We should really start posting our bump pics up!

Sasha congrats on your girl and gorgeous bump xxx


----------



## makemeamammy

My 20w scan is next Tuesday. I (and everyone else) seems completely convinced it's a girl so will be very surprised if it's a boy although equally delighted as we have no preference. I think we are going to find out but then not tell anyone as my mum really wants a surprise and if I say we know then people will read into everything I say so we are just going to pretend we didn't find out and keep it as our little secret. I will tell you guys on here though so I have somewhere to scream from the rooftops about what we are having...just don't tell my mum haha :)

Still no kicks but dopler still picking up strong heartbeat so will find out on Tuesday what's going on. :( I now have a very obvious bump which is growing by the day. We should really start posting our bump pics up!

Sasha congrats on your girl and gorgeous bump xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus... hubby wasn't very interested in much but himself till we found out the gender. Since then he seems alot more excited/nervous/ vocal about everything to do with our little jellybean! I am sure your DH will come around! I'm so excited for your scan!!!! Yay

Mammy, also super rxcited for your scan... all of my co-workers and friends thought I was going to have a boy, even a friend who has accurately predicted the gender of 23 babies said I was having a boy (Anjelica and I tarnished her record)! You never know but I would love to have another baby girl in this mix :) Also I am glad you have the support of the doppler... honestly I think if I had one I would have used it all the time. Also my scan showed that Anjelica is sitting right on my bladder so its very easy to tell when she is moving, perhaps your baby is growing more up and the placenta is in such a way that you cant feel the movement, either way you are nearly to your scan and I am sure you will feel the first flutters soon! (Oh Anjelica HATED the sonogram, she kept trying kick/push it off, only I could feel it but still I think babies react to outside stimuli, in other words poke your belly it won't hurt the baby and you might stimulate movement)


----------



## makemeamammy

*20 weeks today!! I'm halfway* :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Yay Mammy!!! So excited!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Thanks Sasha. Had my scan and I was right about having an anterior placenta which might be why I'm not feeling anything. Baby was super active but the lady doing the scan said she felt a massive kick through my tummy so I think I just need to tune in to it more. 

Anyway, all is well, baby loves to suck it's little thumb and I'm so ridiculously excited now! Roll on the next 20 weeks :) xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Yay mammy! Did you find out the gender or did you decide not to? Congrats on the kicks (even though you can't feel them)!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

No we decided to wait for a surprise in the end. Still convinced it's a girl though :) x


----------



## SashaJoy13

I was convinced I was having a boy! Completely ignored the signs for a girl... I was so wrong!


----------



## Bambola

Mammy I know what you mean re anterior placenta. At night when I lie down, sometimes if I concentrate really hard I can feel little kicks!! Given how active my little boy is though, all of the sonographers are telling me to enjoy the peace while it lasts!! Lol congrats on half way!! Woohoo!


----------



## missusgee

12 hours and counting until my scan, my God I'm like a kid at Christmas!! I feel sick with nerves and excitement  

Hope all you ladies are good and had a great weekend?


----------



## emmalg

Wow Ladies, so much has happened. I had been intending to respond before, but I was tired, DH studying, DD ill and the more you guys wrote the harder it was to reply by phone so I have bitten the bullet and got my laptop out.

My bladder issues subsided, then I had a really bad fall on Thursday running through the airport whilst carrying DD - I managed to save her and the bump from the floor but really bruised my knees, anyway, for a day or so I had some bladder issues again but last night the baby turned over (from experience I can feel the bottom) and now I can barely feel a kick and I think he's pulling and poking as it is very uncomfortable! I went to hospital on Thurs night and they said everything was probably okay so long as I could still feel the baby (which I had for the first time in 6 hours in the waiting room).

Bambola - the gender reveal looks amazing!

JBell - Love the bump pic! You missed me! I found out at 14 weeks we are having a little boy this time. Hope you had a great holiday. I just got back from a weekend in the UK so I could go and see Bon Jovi in Manchester - it was fantastic!

As for baby brain .... well, I haven't made it to a single Yoga class yet cos I keep forgetting, I had started hanging up the dry washing back on the line the other day and did something else completely daft that I have forgotten now (surprise, surprise!).

Mammy, I love the mittens! Glad you and Bambola found out about the placenta and everything is good.

Sasha, congrats on the baby girl! They are such fun! :) I'm only realising now I feel disappointed looking at boys clothes how much this un-girly mummy treats her little girl like a doll! I love the bump and balloon photo!

Missus, I hope DH is bonding a bit more now, but don't be too disheartened about it, he'll change the moment of the birth! Good luck for your scan!

Good luck to all who are having a scan tomorrow and over the next few days! I have mine in the afternoon. :happydance:


----------



## missusgee

Morning ladies!! 

Soooooo, results are in and I'm team........BLUE!! :-D I'm so happy! 

Cheeky little man was being difficult though and curled up in a ball so they couldn't see everything they needed, which means I have to go back for another scan in a week, yay! 

I have been shopping and bought some super cute boy clothes already.

They also said I have an anterior placenta which would explain why the movement isn't getting much stronger and why DH can't feel anything really. 

Emma- hope you're feeling better? You picked a good time to come to the UK, the sun has been shining!


----------



## emmalg

More anterior placenta here which is why I guess I think my boy is so lazy! I'm just waiting for my notes at my 20 week scan, it is very definitely a little boy, though I still wonder how they can tell so easily! 

Due date is between 27th and 29th so still bang on! 

I feel much better after the scan now I know everything is normal after my fall!


----------



## jbell157

Emma I'm so glad everything is ok! Sorry about missing you earlier! 

Miss congratulations on team blue! I'm glad everything went so well. I have to go back for a front on face shot in a few weeks too! Yay! 

Good for you staying team yellow mams! I'm not that strong ;)

We got to see Sam today at our 20 week u/s and he is so cute :) Of course I'm biased! He kicks me constantly and is always on the move so I told the ultrasound tech as a fore warning. Well she looked at me like I was crazy and boy did she learn the hard way. She kept moving that wand and bam he was gone or shifted. Hahaha. I tried to warn her but no. She said he is such a wriggle worm, as if I didn't know. Kiddo kicks me all day long! I know! My husband was enthralled like usual. Its all so sweet. He truly forgets and when he sees his little guy its like it dawns on him all over again. Maybe now I can get him to try and feel Sam kick for more than 10 seconds lol.

I'm glad to hear everyone is doing so well. How is everyone sleeping? This past week my sleep has gone down hill. Any suggestions?


----------



## emmalg

What's affecting your sleep? Discomfort, pain, waking up all night or getting to sleep in the first place?


----------



## Bambola

Emma - I hope you are ok after your fall - how frightening. Im glad all looks ok though! 

Missus - CONGRATS ON TEAM BLUE! yeeehaw!! that is fantastic news!! what have you bought?? now you can shop till you drop!!

Jbell - that is so cute about your little boy being wriggly - mine is exactly the same (ableit very little movement due to anterior placenta) - he will not stay still and they couldnt measure him at our 19 week scan last week - I was in there for nearly 2 hours! hahaha he also felt the need to continually touch his man bits in front of the female sonographers... he always likes to spread his little legs and thrust his pelvis right into the ultrasound.. its funny to me and DH and the sonographers always laugh but its a little be embarressing LOL in the end they asked me to get up and litereally jump up and down for 3-5 minutes so that he would move his head from under the placenta (to see the brain and face properly) and as I was doing it I was thinking - the poor little guy, I am probably jolting the hell out of him - but then when I got back on the table he was sound asleep... LOL it actually put him to bed! Sonographers said there is a good chance he will be one of those babies who wants to be rocked all the time!


----------



## emmalg

That made me laugh so much! He'll be undressing at family parties and things! What a little exhibitionist! My little boy is so lazy, I really hope it continues and he's not like his hyper sister.

I'm fine after my fall now, even my bruises feel better, thank you. It was incredibly scary though! It shocked DH temporarily out of feeling ill, which he had been for a few days, when he saw me go over! 

I've bought a new breast pump, I got sick of my manual one last time. Otherwise I've still not got anything apart from the blanket, toy and one pack of boy newborn babygros which is all I need with the neutral ones I already have. I'll have to get some vests, nappies and a little hat but that's about all.


----------



## emmalg

More shopping! I have a cap and a towel now! 

I had my follow up after my scan, my blood pressure is ridiculously low, the doc couldn't believe I was still standing. I have been having dizzy spells once a day. I actually had to sit on the kitchen floor and crawl into the living room the other day to lie down. I'm lying down with my feet up now after having a huge faint feeling. Not sure how I'll cope at work!


----------



## missusgee

Oh Emma that's not good! Have they given/suggested anything to help? 

I've bought a few lovely pieces of clothing but nothing else, I still have no idea where to start!  

I feel absolutely rubbish today, sore throat, persistent cough and I know I have a cold coming on. Ugh.


----------



## emmalg

I get to eat all the bad foods! Salt, caffeine... That's it really. :-(

I hope you feel better soon DD had been ill for a couple of weeks with sore throat, etc too. I'm lucky I only have it mildly.


----------



## jbell157

Ohh Emma I hope it comes up soon. Low blood pressure makes you feel really bad. Tired, dizzy, etc. No fun :( I hope everything as far as internal wise is ok. Do they know what's causing it?

Miss I know what you mean about being overwhelmed. Do you ladies make a baby registry in the UK? If not I have a super fantastic list I can give you that really helped me. Some of the things are not necessary but its a great platform. Let me know if anyone wants a copy!

Bam that story is hilarious! You are definitely going to have a rocker baby!

AFM, when we got our 20 week scan they found two 5mm bilateral choroid plexus cysts. In themselves they are no big deal; however, they are one of the markers for Trisomy 18, which is a horrific genetic disorder with 100% fatality rate. Over 50% of babies dies before the 2nd trimester and the median lifespan is 8 - 15 days. Luckily Sam is measuring ahead in both length and weight, his heart, kidneys, hands, feet are all perfect and I'm doing wonderfully. My doctor says there is no reason to be worried because we are both perfectly healthy. With just the cysts its less than 0.3% chance he has it which is within normal statistical range for anyone. However, we do have to go to a specialist in Atlanta on Monday just to double check. The day after the scan I was devastated and did a ton of research but after all of it I'm convinced that he is fine. First of all 80% of babies with T-18 are female, secondly they are significantly underweight and have obvious problems with their organs and hands and feet that are identified rather easily. 

My doctor doesn't even know if the specialist will see us and she said she wished she didn't even have to tell us because they will eventually go away it but it is a liability issue because it is a marker for such a severe disorder. 

So that's where I've been the past few days, dealing with that mess. Also, as far as sleeping, its my hips that bother me. Its like they are cramping up from the inside or something. Its weird and uncomfortable. Combine that with frequent bathroom breaks during the night and yeah, not the best night's sleep. But I'm getting used to it. 

Also, has anyone else just POPPED? I mean just got noticeably bigger? I was fine until the past few days and I just feel pregnant now. That combined with Sam's constant tap dancing and somersault routines there is no denying it now! Oh and I've gone from a 32B to a 34C in bra size :happydance: So I bought three new bras yesterday. Wow what a difference! I hope the size sticks around after breastfeeding is over.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## emmalg

Hi JBell,

I really hope all is fine, from what you've said and what I've read before myself I think there are other things which would be likely to show so FX all is fine with Sam.

I suffered terribly with hip pain last time. Remember to tell the doc next time and if you're still running take it easy. All I can suggest is to try a maternity pillow. I never got one before and used pillows between my legs and under bump but to be honest nothing helped much but friends told me to try a proper pillow. Also a bump support can help ease the pressure on your hips. So far I have less pain this time, maybe just because my body adjusted a bit last time or maybe it is earlier. With your small frame and toned muscles you might experience more discomfort as things loosen.


----------



## emmalg

Add for your other question. I've always had low blood pressure but it's probably just the blood volume not increasing as much as the veins have dilated or dehydration from the 35+ degrees we have now.


----------



## Bambola

Emma- you poor thing.. You have to rest and look after yourself dear (as much as possible). Can't believe the doc said your blood pressure was that low! Please take care!! Eat a lot of chocolate!!

Missus- I hope you feel better soon! Lots of vitamin C and retail therapy!! 

Jbell- how scary for you to have had to hear that. I agree that you have nothing to worry about given the circumstances. As you are already aware, they have a legal obligation to disclose all of these things to you, regardless of how minuscule he risk is. Pls let us know how the specialist goes xx

Last night the bean had 10 minutes of kicking and hubby got to feel him for a couple of minutes! It was amazing!!! This morning we went shopping and added more stuff to the baby registry and ordered our cot and change table!! (there s a 15 week wait on it!) - its the Boori Sleigh Royale in soft white! I love it!! 

Xxxx


----------



## emmalg

What is a baby registry?

I don't know about the other British ladies but I don't know what one is! I am making a probably completely wrong guess that it is like a wedding list for a baby shower. Am I miles off?! Baby showers are only just finding their way into British culture due to American TV and films. I think because of the risks of pregnancy and birth we traditionally give gifts to a new mother and baby instead though family may help out with buying expensive things or donate old things.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow so much has happened and I'm getting farther and farther behind on commenting. I have just worked 5 days and have 2 more to go then I can come back and commebt more appropriately.


----------



## jbell157

No Emma you're right on. That's exactly what it is.


----------



## jbell157

Went to the perinatal doctor today for my scan. Doc couldn't find any choroid plexus cysts and said Sam looked great. Hurray! It is such a relief. He was also very cooperative today which was nice. He also kicked the ultrasound tech's wand :rofl: She said I think he just kicked me! I said yep welcome to my world! But other than that everything is going well. I'm managing my sleep better and my tummy is getting bigger. Here it is at 21 weeks. 
Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







20130615_173503.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## missusgee

Hia ladies! It's been 10 days since we last talked so just wanted to see how you're all getting on! 

What's the latest, any movements, cravings, shopping been done!? 

Junior is getting more active by the day, very few flutters these days, now it's proper kicks and tummy wobblers!! And I feel when he's turning around as my tummy goes hard :-D 

I'm still deliberating over a pram, my sister has her old one for us but it's only a travel system with car seat and really I would like a carrycot included, thoughts on whether this is best? 

Hope you're all feeling good!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus I was just thinking that it has been far too long since we all met up!

I am also getting good kicks! Today was the first official day of kicking... Anjelica kicked her daddy in the face while he was talking to her! I told him that its her way of hugging right now.

I have no idea about the pram... MIL said she has it covered so I am going to trust her on it.

In other news, I feel like a giant and I'm very hormonal... I bought a bag of flaming hot cheetos for myself yesterday and a bag of regular ones for hubby... hubbys brother decided today that he and his friend were entitled to MY bag of deliciousness (which I have been craving and holding off on for weeks) so now I am hot cheeto-less and hubby finds no problem with it. He thinks if he buys me a new bag in a few days it will be the same thing but its just not! I know I'm crazy I just can't help it!!!

Any other funny crazy hormonal or movement oriented stories?


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies! Well...as of 3 hours ago I am on my summer holidays for a whole 7 weeks!! I was feeling a bit emotional saying goodbye to my class as I'm moving stages after the Summer and some of them I've taught for 3 years running since they first started school! Soooooo glad to be on holiday though so that the Nursery planning can commence! :) 

I'm still not feeling any big kicks, just little flutters every now and then. I think my bump grows in spurts as a few weeks ago I felt HUGE and could see a difference almost daily, now it seems to have slowed down and I keep getting told I'm 'neat'. 

I have been suffering badly with my back though. My boobs are just ridiculous now and it's really having an impact! Im in almost constant pain and have to sit on my hands and knees leaning on my gym ball most evenings to take the pressure off my back. Think I'm going to have to see the doctor to see if they've got any kind of brace they can give me! 

Anybody made any progress with their nurseries? Or willing to share some bump pics? Xx


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey how come the 22 weekers and 23 weekers all have papayas??? :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/A67CDBFD_zpsc0032c68.jpg

Hello week 22 (measuring week 23) and hello belly!!!!!! Not sure whu we all are all papaya... my phone says its papaya then the weight of a pomegranate in 23


----------



## missusgee

Gorgeous bump there there sasha, and you look fantastic! 

Soooo jealous you're on holiday now mammy, I've had a week off and dreading going back Monday :-( 

Made a good purchase today, a tommee tipee starter feeding kit with steralizer, bottle warmer, loads of bottles etc. Felt really good! Also gaining loads of stuff next weekend when I see my sister. Me a DH tried out some parks in the shop today,he's fully on board looking at stuff to get now :-D


----------



## missusgee

*prams* not parks!! Oops


----------



## jbell157

Sorry you're so miserable mamms. I think a back brace would help you a lot! I can't believe you're just now out on break. We've been out for a month already and go back in another month :(

Miss we have found our stroller/pram. We are not getting a travel system as we were warned against them. The bulkiness of most (not all) and someone told us the rubber wheels ride better than the plastic. So we are just getting a jogging stroller that we can put our infant car seat into. Its a schwinn turbo something lol. Plus I run so it will be nice to have. But if i was getting a travel system i was going to get a Britax B-safe. Hope that helps. 

Sasha cute picture! I'm glad to hear everything is going well. But the cheetos thing wouldn't fly with me either! Doesn't he know you're pregnant?? :winkwink: My DH is finally getting with the program :) They take work and training!


----------



## emmalg

Hi ladies! 

I'm getting a sore back of pelvis, legs, etc quite often now, specially the day after dtd - don't think my body appreciates it as much as I do! I'm quite horny when I'm not shattered or too hot (often now temp is in the mid to high 30s again). I feel massive. I'll pop a pic on in a bit. 

We've started buying DD's bedding to free the cot but still need the bed which we've chosen. I'm a very proud mummy today. Last night she tried her potty for the first time and did a wee, sounds like she's just done it again! I can hear DH praising her! 2 out of 2 attempts so we'll probably start training in earnest in early July. 

Some travel systems include a carry cot. Is recommend it. If you don't have a moses basket or something it is great for popping the baby into for naps whilst you're busy or temporarily need two hands. It's also much better for their backs than the car seat though that's the safest way to travel in the car. I'm wondering how well get everything in the boot of my car with two of them! 

Our little boy has started to kick his daddy in the ear now, he's still very gentle compared to DD. 

Though I didn't notice them last time I had a few Braxton Hicks contractions one day after having a huge wee I was desperate for. It was very odd but apparently normal at this stage.

I'm planning my maternity leave now going to start mid Sept so I can enjoy spending some time with DD before the baby arrives. I cannot wait!


----------



## emmalg

Just saw the photos! I'd been catching up on email. Fantastic photos Jbell and Sasha!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww, yay to Noelle taking to the potty so quickly! That'll defo help if she's out of nappies before number 2 arrives!

I'm having. A complete meltdown today because of pregnancy weight gain...could you ladies help a girl out and say what you were pre-preggers and what you are now? I've gained almost 2 stone and all the charts say that's way more than I should have :( but when I put my pre-pregnancy weight up it says that I'm ok?! So, if I was heavier before I got pregnant then I'd be ok to weigh what I weigh but because I was smaller then it's bad?! I don't understand! :(

Pre-pregnancy I was 9st 10lb (or 136lbs) and 5ft 7, now I'm 11st 6lb (or 160lbs) :( I'm so depressed I could cry! Xx


----------



## emmalg

Basically over the 40 weeks the combined weight of bigger boobs, baby, placenta and fluid all typically add up to about an extra 28lb. So in week 40 you should weigh approximately your original weight whatever it was + close to 28lb. The midwife should keep a rough eye on the evolution of your weight and tell you how it is going. 

In the first two trimesters you don't need to really eat much more than usual, in the third only about 300 extra calories a day. That's like a bowl of cereal and semi-skimmed milk or a chocolate bar, very little really. 

If it is any consolation, when DD was 5 weeks old I rejoined an online weight watching programme which included a breastfeeding allowance and the combination of exclusive breastfeeding and good diet meant I went into this pregnancy much lighter than the last. It does come off quickly when you eat well (not just biscuits like I was for the first few weeks!).

If you take any medication or anything that may well have an effect on your weight too. 

Have a chat with your midwife too, she might be able to help. X


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy you should be fine... I was worried about gaining weight too but on the bright side you know baby is getting bigger. I weigh significantly more than you and I am still in the normal range of weight gain... on my weight tracker it says you should have ganed between 13 and 18 lbs so your still on the cusp! Every pregnancy is different and the weight distributes at different times in different ways! Not to mention it sounds like your muscles are needing to tone up and support the baby weight... a back brace will not only help with that but I assume your muscles are starting to bulk a little which weighs much more than fat!

Emma sorry about your achiness... I know sometimes I wish I could just soak in a hot tub or sauna. I'm glad you are taking time off to spend with your daughter... I want to takr a babymoon with hubby for a few days before my maternity leave... I would go insane if I had to stop working before the 8 month mark.

Also EMMA gave me a great idea... it would be nice to continue our journey togethet post pregnancy in discussing what we are doing to lose weight and post our fitness goals... maybe join the same group. I know it will be busy and stressful but I am sure we know eachother well enough to understand and keep in touch

Also... I love baby shopping!!! I am helping with my own baby shower (as my friends are all vacationing out of the area and my family lives no where near me) and its a lot of fun!


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies - sorry I have not been responsive for so long. Work has been insane - stressed out of my mind.

I am sorry I dont have time right now to go back and respond to everyone's comments - please dont think me rude!

All I want to say quickly is Mammy - DO NOT feel guilty and depressed lovely = it will be ok- i too gained WAY TOO MUCH WEIGHT (Especially in the first trimester when I had to eat every 30 minutes or vomit everywhere) - Trust me - just try and be a tiny bit careful with sugar (i am worried about the gestational diabetes test - i eat too much sugar!) As long as you are not unhealthy, it should not be your priority right now (superficially speaking). Once bub comes you can just eat healthy and you will drop the weight! Sometimes I get a little down (thinking that I look tubby etc) and then I just think - you know what, as long as I am eating healthy for my baby - I will lose the weight when he arrives! I have a year off to do that! 

Hope this rant assisted you to not feel bad :( xox


----------



## emmalg

Just over 16 weeks to go! I don't think I can make it through the Summer this time, it's 37+ degrees here now and it's awful! It's dry but with the baby and heat I feel I can barely breathe any more. 

I have my glucose test next week which I really don't want to have, it makes me feel so ill. Does anyone else get one routinely done? In the UK I think they only do it for people who considered at risk of gestational diabetes. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## jbell157

Mine is Tuesday Emma. I'm not looking forward to it to say the least. We do start our birthing classes tomorrow though. It's a 10 week series. My husband is not thrilled but I hope he likes it once we start. 

Its not been too hot here, luckily. It's been raining for about 4 days straight now so that's helped with the heat. But I'm so tired all of the sudden. I sleep about 11 hours each night and it really doesn't matter what time I go to bed I just can not shake it. Hopefully when the rain stops I can start walking/jogging again and wake up some. 

Sasha our first baby shower is Saturday. I'm so excited. But we have started getting gifts in the mail. We've gotten a bouncy seat, neck support for the car seat, and a stuffed giraffe that plays soothing white noise that is so soft and sweet. We are also about to get a huge box of bath stuff...wash cloths, hooded towels, aveeno baby washes, etc. So we are excited about that too. We have some great friends but every time I think about everything we need I get so overwhelmed. Pile that on with the house not even being close to done (we have 1 room done out of 4 and its taken over a month) I'm just trying not to stress out because I'm so ready to nest its not even funny. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm so jealous of you ladies who get baby showers! It's just not the done thing here! I've ordered some wallpaper for the nursery and hoping to get the nursery organised over the next few weeks. We are also looking at getting a bigger car at the moment so lots going on.

Emma - I will NEVER be pregnant over summer again if I can avoid it! My hay fever has been absolutely horrendous for weeks now! I've had to start using my inhalers two to three times a day and have now started avoiding going outside because I immediately start sneezing, wheezing and itchy eyes when I do (and in Scotland you don't get many opportunities to get out in the nice weather!) :) I also can't sleep most nights because it's so close so I don't envy you at all! 

Has anybody got any nursery pics to share yet? Xx


----------



## emmalg

No nursery pics here, I've got to do a pile of things still... Change the chest of drawers back into a changing table if I can trust DD not to swing on the attachment. Put the side back on the cot and raise the base back up again. That'll go in our room to begin with. I've just moved it to the spare room to get DD used to not seeing it and our room feels huge! 

For her room we bought a portable air con unit and children's bed with bed rail. She loves it, she's more than happy to have moved simultaneously out of our room (not for the first time, she ended up back in with every illness and every summer for the air con) and moved into her "big girl's" bed! Maybe it's down to the noisy air con but she's sleeping through really consistently. 

I still need some new-born boy's vests and wanted a Mothercare 5-pack but they've only got sleeveless ones here at the mo which is annoying for people preparing for a new baby. 

Mammy, I feel your hay fever pain! I haven't taken anything since I got pregnant the first time, barely even any paracetamol. And if I can manage to keep up with the WHO breastfeeding guidelines that's another 2 years after the birth of this baby too. I keep having a bit of a crisis about this actually. When I started BF DD I struggled a bit but by the time she was 6 months old we were old hands, I knew nothing about WHO recommendations then and just assumed I ought to wean onto bottles but she hated all other milk and as she had more and more solids it was still so much less faffing to stick with BF so I did. I made sure she would take some formula for nursery but by 10-11 months, when she started, a milk feed was outside her hours there. As it dropped to morning and bed time feeds (now only bed time) it seemed harder work to force her to wean. The thing is having gone so long with DD I am really struggling with the idea of doing it again, I want to go out and have several drinks, I want to be able to self medicate with all kinds of rubbish when I feel ill! Then I feel really guilty thinking this way, how can I offer DS a different start in life than that I gave DD even if it wasn't planned?


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma are you still breast feeding DD now? How are you going to manage to feed both? Even if DD only is once a day that seems like a lot with a newborn also feeding! 

Big hugs to you x


----------



## emmalg

Yep, still going! It helps her to fight infections, even now, and if she's been ill with a sore throat or high fever it has been the only way I could get any fluids or nutrition into her. 

I do wonder how I'd manage with tandem feeding if I need to do it much but I wouldn't be alone, many women do it and there's apparently a book available as well as a lot of support on this forum in the BF section. I anticipate her finishing soon anyway, most children stop around 24 - 30 months and I'll be encouraging her to stop. Though she barely speaks, now she understands, it is much easier to do things like that. 

Anyway, it can't be as bad as feeding twins as she probably feeds for as little as 10 minutes a night now and that's it (though I also use it to diffuse tantrums at home sometimes). Milk supply keeps up with demand so supply won't be an issue, I guess I'll just have to make sure I feed her right after the baby at her bed time. Whatever the literature says, you never fully empty a breast of milk, if I'd gone by the book I'd have failed long ago but I trusted to nature (it has after all been around a bit longer than books on BF) and instinct most of the time. For example, if DD got restless on one breast during her colicky phase, and later her distraction phase, I would do what you're told not to and move her to the other and keep changing until she was full. It never caused me problems with supply, mastitis or for her with weight gain as the books said it would. 

So I'll be encouraging her to stop but I'll just try to do what feels right with DS having the milk priority.


----------



## Bambola

Hey ladies- I don't begrudge anyone the hot weather! I am very blessed that most of my preg is in winter!! 

Sorry no nursery shots yet- I am having an interior designer coming to my place next week to start planning- very exciting!!! 

Anyone heard of or know anything about the Epi-no?? My OB recommended it to avoid tearing.. 

Hope everyone is well!! Xxxx


----------



## emmalg

No, but perineal massage with can help to prevent tearing. You can use vit E or almond oil or even just a water based lube. It's not something you can really do for yourself though. 

At my doc's office I had it done regularly by the physio (there goes a bit more dignity) they taught DH to do it too. Basically, if you lie on your back (or half recline if it's comfier), the person doing it puts 2 fingers up to 2nd knuckle into the vagina finger pads down and feels from one side all along the back of the vaginal wall to the other side for knots. If they find one, they pass hard for a minute or two until it begins to release, then move on to the next spot. They don't usually move so you keep working the same ones up to birth. It made a huge difference for me as DD was born with a hand wrapped to her head by the cord around her neck. The midwife was really impressed with my perineum (!) and didn't need to give me an episiotomy so I can really recommend it.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma.. its been hot here too record breaking heat... one day dry the next humid its aweful!!!

Jbell my baby shower is next month on the 24th we are doing a garden party and so far I have had 17 people Rsvp but we invited 50 so we will see. We have already been given an infant car seat abd a toddler car seat plus a bouncer a feeding pillow and a daytime napper and so many hand me downs that are brand new! We are very lucky for sure. Also for the baby shower we are giging guests a "theme" card with an age range such as out and about 3-6 months (spring) so that we get a range of gifts for age and situations!


----------



## jbell157

That sounds great Sasha! I never thought about doing that.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy- hubby and I just purchased a bigger car... scary story, today while I was driving a break caliper (holds the break fluid and the pads) popped. I lost all of my fluid and had no control over my breaks... cost 600 to repair and was the scariest moment of my life... in other words please make sure that everything is up to date before you buy.

Emma- I am surr you will fihure out what to do about the breast feeding you seem very educated and resourceful so I have no doubts both of your babies will get what the need from you. Also thanks for the info on perineal massage... I spoke to hubby about it because I have been terrified of tearing but too nervous to ask ob about it!

Bam- So jealous of your winter! I told hubby that I refuse to ever be pregnant during another summer. Also INTERIOR DESIGNER??? I wish I could get hubby to agree to that but I have to twist his arm for vinyl wall decor!

As for nursery pics... mine isn't completed yet but I recieved a beautiful gift for Anjelica from her Abuelita(grandma). All hand made in pink and chocolate brown and it is beautiful!!!! Here is a picture https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/C6545ED4-orig_zpsf65d32c1.jpg


----------



## Bambola

OMG Sasha that is so cute!!!!!!!!! I love it! Knitted stuff is the CUTEST for babies!!

AND great idea regarding the theme cards! I have just set up a registry - i will upload a pic of my invitations for you guys to see! Mine is 25 August


----------



## emmalg

I'm glad you're okay after that, Sasha! I can't imagine what I'd have done. 

I have to agree on the interior designer! If we had our own house instead of renting I imagine my DH might maybe let me paint and paper a nursery but I'd have to do it all myself (just like the shelves that I'm waiting to put up on DD's room... I've had them since before she was born! 

I love the knitted stuff! My grandma had got a lady finishing hers that's been in a bag since my brothers were babies.

By the way Sasha, don't feel scared to ask the OB about the massage, it's not easy to do right so they can help you learn what it should feel like when done properly. It was weeks before my DH did it right.


----------



## Bambola

These are my gift card inserts for the invitations - do you like the poem?? I wrote it! hahaha so corny!
 



Attached Files:







GIFT CARD BB.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emmalg

Love it!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww Bam - love the little poem! 

Sasha, hope you're ok! That sounds so scary. It's a new car we are looking into getting but not sure yet!

Emma - no way would I be able to ask about/get my doc to show me about perineal massage! I would literally die off there and then! I know it's silly because my dignity is about to disappear anyway but...I struggled to get my breasts measured because the woman in the shop knew who I was! :blush:

My wallpaper for nursery arrived today! I can't wait to get started on it! DH is taking me into town today to treat me to a fan (the old romantic that he is haha)! I am not coping with the heat and my hay fever is absolutely horrendous! I'm having to use my inhaler 3 to 4 times a day and last night caved and took paracetamol for my crippling headache! :(

Sasha - I'm right there with you about being pregnant in summer! I told DH if he dares get me in this predicament over summer again then it's the divorce courts for him :rofl: although the way I've been moaning of late he would probably go there gladly lol! :) xx


----------



## missusgee

Hia everyone, hmmm I seem to have missed loads so can't respond to everyone sorry! 

Super hot here too, loving the sun but I am suffering. My ankles are puffing up like rice crispies!!! I've been a bit worried tbh as junior hasn't moved much in the last 5 days, do you think it may be heat related!? Had a few kicks but nothing like I had for the last fortnight. Used Doppler yesterday as heartbeat is normal.

I can't decide about breastfeeding, I want to try, even if it's just for a few months. But i also want DH to be involved in feeding so I may try combo of bf and formula, or perhaps express my milk. 

I haven't seen my midwife since 16 weeks and have lost track of next appt. I don't even know who my midwife is now as my old one went to a new job! 

No babyshower here but I have just been given 2 huge bags of clothes that are barely worn, junior has a bigger wardrobe than me already!!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi Missus, I've heard a couple of people saying babies are moving less at the moment so maybe it is heat related.

I think you should have had an appointment around 22 weeks so if I were you I would phone your doctor or midwife centre and find out! 

Xx


----------



## emmalg

Just a little thing for consideration, DH says he never felt that he wasn't included in feeding and care for the baby. He really contributed by doing the burping after most feeds when I felt exhausted already, settling DD to sleep, often on his own chest whilst relaxing of an evening, making sure I was fed and watered properly, which was really important for me in the early days in particular since DD cluster fed in the evenings. 

Even if he rarely fed her in the first few months there was a lot he could do to bond with her which gave me an incredible amount of support with the BF. 

I'm not going to say BF is easy and it isn't for everyone. I almost gave up many times, it took three weeks before we got the latch right (but I had no support), then another 4 before I learnt what feeding on demand really meant. After that it was plain sailing!

I do think it's hard to make an informed decision based on other people's experience and even on your own over too short a period!


----------



## jbell157

Sasha how scary! I'm so glad you're ok. :hugs:

Bam I love your poem. It is so adorable. We included restrictions on clothes as well. We requested that if someone wanted to buy clothes to buy them in 6-9 or 9-12 month sizes. I guess they just aren't as cute at that size because we didn't get any clothes :winkwink:

Mamms your allergies sound horrendous! I hope you can get some relief very soon. I definitely want to see some pictures of your nursery as I'm super jealous that you get to start on it already! Are nursery is still under "pre" remodeling. As in my husband hasn't even started yet! :dohh:

Emma I definitely want to breastfeed. I'm hoping that with a lot of support and guidance I can get it figured out and do it successfully. Now I know I can ask you questions too since you are so successful at it :)

Miss I love getting free clothes from people! And it is amazing how many clothes they actually accrue! No wonder so many have tags as I can't imagine getting them to wear so many things before they outgrow them! I hope the heat is treating you better and I'm sorry you're not feeling so hot :(

We had a great time at our baby shower yesterday. It was coed so it was basically like a big family and friend party to celebrate baby Sam and it was so fun. We also were so blessed by all the gifts, I mean we made out like bandits! We got our pack and play, gym, video baby monitor, swing, two boppies (the nurser and the lounger), tons of car seat accessories, a diaper dude diaper bag, a bouncer, four sets of crib sheets etc, etc. One thing missing was clothes. Thank goodness too, because we have 4 huge boxes of gifted clothes. It was amazing and has taken so much financial pressure off as we only have 3 or 4 big ticket items left. 

Overall, everyone said they had a great time and it was the best baby shower they'd ever been to. I think it was because it was coed, so everyone had someone they were with and no one was left out. Also, John and I kind of took two different groups of guests to ensure everyone was attended. It was so fun. Here are some pictures (PS I'm the pregnant one ).
 



Attached Files:







shower2.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4









shower1.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 4









shower6.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









shower7.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 3









shower5.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## makemeamammy

Look at you skinny!! You look so thin with your bump jbell, looking fab! 

Well...I ended up at the hospital the other night as it turns out it's the pressure on my ribs causing me to not be able to breathe properly. I haven't slept properly in weeks and got to the stage of not being able to sit/lie down as I was in agony (as if I was being crushed) and couldn't breathe properly. I spoke to a midwife on the phone and she told me to pack a bag and go down to the hospital immediately.

They kept me in for most of the night to monitor me and have put me on dihydrocodeine which I'm devastated about. It's only for a few days though to relieve some pressure off my ribs. I then have to go back into hospital to the day clinic so that they can do further monitoring and I will have to see physio and an osteopath for the rest of the pregnancy. 

I'm so relieved that I'm now getting some help for my breathing/crushing pain but it's a shame it had to get to the stage of me needing dangerous medication before they would listen to me as I've been telling my own midwife and doctor about this for weeks now! 

Hopefully, that will be an end to my bad luck and moaning and I will be able to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy :) xx


----------



## jbell157

mams I'm so glad you got an answer! I'm sure baby will be fine. We are in mostly a growth stage right now as most of the heavy major organ development is done I believe. I really hope they can help you and that you feel much better soon!


----------



## Bambola

Oh no mammy- you poor thing.. How scary. I hope that is the worst of it too dear.. Xxx

Jbell your shower looked Devine!!! And you look beautiful!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow so much happening!

Mammy I hope you are feeling more relief now... its so scary being in the hospital while pregnant... on the bright side Bam is right... its really just fat storage at this point so the medicine you take will have much less of a lasting affect.

JBell that shower looked like fun! I can't wait for mine though the location we had scouted and reserved had to cancel so now I am frantically searching for a replacement in order to reprint my invitations on time.

Bam- your inserts are georgeous!!!!! So royal looking and the poem is too cute! Also my Shower is the 24th of August lol

Missus-I struggled a bit with the to breast feed or not question but Emma has valid points. My hubby and I actually came up with the same routine as a hypothetical, I feed he burps and puts her down. His main concern is making sure I am healthy so I can keep our baby healthy. Also I have heard that pumping is a god send regardless of if you choose to BF or not(my bbs get so rock hard and tender already that i have to depress almost once a week). Just some thoughts on the situation :)

As far as the car goes... we have a lifetime warrenty on parts and labor for our breaks now not to mention we switched to full coverage insurance and rechecked the specs on our car seat to make sure that we were choosing safety over style (I knew we did but peace of mind is no small feat while pregnant). Also we have been gifted nearly everything we need... we are buying a brand new stroller that fits our car seat for a steal a friend gave us an electric swing still in the box but when we opened it we found a Winnie the Pooh swing that has AMAZING reviews and reclines so our newborn can use it as a napper!!!! We really only need a carrier now but we haven't had the shower yet. My next OB appointment is on the 26th at 26 weeks and I feel like I'm going crazy as I too am having the not so active baby thing... but she will always move for her daddy. She loves to kick his face and if he talks to her even a little she gets super excited!!! She also has decided that when she flips over she wants to use my hips to push her feet on and stick her butt out toward my belly button... the pressure of her butt is fine but my sciatic nerve is not taking kindly to her acrobatics!


----------



## SashaJoy13

So irritated today... I have bought 2 new bras since I got pregnant... I went from a 36C to a 38C to a 38D to now a 42DD... and (according to my OB)my milk hasn't even come in yet!!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

:hugs: sasha! I sometimes wonder if they'll ever stop growing! I bet your DH is loving it though :haha:

Well...I ended up being admitted to hospital the other night and stayed on the maternity ward. Today I had scans done to find out what was wrong. It turns out I have two conditions - hydronephrosis (inflammation of both kidneys) and costochondritis - inflammation of the cartilage between the ribs and breast bone. Both conditions cause extreme pain in ribs and both are linked to pregnancy. I'm so relieved to finally have some answers but, other than physio and continued pain medication, there's not a lot that can be done for it. The good new is they should disappear after birth though. 

It's been an awful week but I'm so relieved it's over and I finally know what's wrong with me as that was probably the most stressful part-constantly worrying something was wrong with baby (who's absolutely fine despite his/her mummy's pain :) ) 

Thanks to you all for your support xxx


----------



## jbell157

Sasha that sucks! I really hope mine don't get any bigger because that equals more money in bras and clothes. No thank you :nope:

Mamms I'm sooooo glad you got answers and everything is ok. Well, its going to be ok and that baby is ok! I really hope you get to feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy... so glad you have that reassurance! I am so sorry about your being uncomfortable and stressed out, it really puts into perspective how different pregnancy can be from person to person (I am honestly embarrassed to have something so trivial to complain about while your hospitalized). I am so glad the symptoms should go away after the baby comes only 14ish weeks!!! I hope you find sething that alleviates at least some of your uncomfort!


----------



## makemeamammy

Don't be daft Sasha, your problems are not trivial. I know how horrible big boobies can be and it is a worry - especially seen as they're only going to get bigger in the next wee while with the milk coming in. I know it doesn't work on the 'bigger boobs, more milk theory' but DH and I have been joking that baby will be getting a banquet every day and will probably be like the Michelin Man before long :haha: (if you haven't heard of him then google an image) 

Xx


----------



## missusgee

Aww mammy you poor thing, almost at 27 weeks and the home straight though! 

Sasha I know what you mean, mine are going through a growth spurt again and I can't afford to buy more :-( 

In other news, I found the pushchair I want. MIL is treating us bless her! It's not a fancy expensive one but ticks all our boxes in terms of pram/pushchair/car seat and will be great for saving space...
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_173904_10001

Any other purchases made ladies? I want to get started on the nursery in the next few weeks.


----------



## makemeamammy

Missusgee - I LOVE that pushchair! We are still looking for ours but its something like that we are looking for - one that converts from carrycot to pram seat. Do you know if you can fold it with the pushchair still attached or do you need to take it off the chassis?

We have bought our cot and changer and it should be arriving on Monday. I can't wait for it to come. The mattress arrived the other day. It's so exciting! :) xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus that's great. We were gifted a car seat then someone else has gifted us a stroller that fits out car seat. The inlaws are treating us to a changing table/book case... we really haven't had to buy anything.... besides the dang BRAS! Lol

Mammy- I am so glad you are excited about something... helps take your mind off the pain (I hope). Im getting excited too... its like all I want to do all day every day is work on getting everything ready for Anjelica :)


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm the same Sasha. I'm like a woman obsessed! Always thinking about what swing to get, how to decorate nursery, which pram to go for! If only I had unlimited cash to buy everything all at once! Our in laws are going to pay for our cot and changer and my parents are going to buy the pram so we've been very lucky also.

I quite like the OBaby Zezu Dotty Purple pram at the moment but we don't have a kiddicare store in Scotland and it doesn't seem to be stocked in the other baby shops. There's so much choice of everything! :shrug:

Xx


----------



## missusgee

Hmm not sure about folding it with seat unit attached, I assume so but it's so easy click in unit it shouldn't be too much of a pain if I have to take it off hopefully.....

Mammy the zezu looks almost identical to the kiddicouture fizz, it's a great concept that will mean no need to store carrycot after 6 months. They deliver free over £30 from their website. Also loads of other great deals. 

I cannot believe there is only 14 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## makemeamammy

missusgee said:


> Hmm not sure about folding it with seat unit attached, I assume so but it's so easy click in unit it shouldn't be too much of a pain if I have to take it off hopefully.....
> 
> Mammy the zezu looks almost identical to the kiddicouture fizz, it's a great concept that will mean no need to store carrycot after 6 months. They deliver free over £30 from their website. Also loads of other great deals.
> 
> I cannot believe there is only 14 weeks to go!!!!

I know, third tri here we come :happydance:

Yeah I thought that when I saw it. In fact it's the zezu adaptors that the fizz uses to fit the maxi cosi car seat on it. Originally I wanted the mothercare My3 but it's being discontinued. 

I'm not so worried about getting it delivered, just worried about returning it if it turns out I don't like it or of it doesn't fit in my boot. Much easier to see it in shop first but that's the joys of living in the Highlands of Scotland :dohh: xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

I have "15 weeks" left but I feel like she will be here early! I am sticking with my original date of October 24th personally but for the sake of the Doctors its still November 1st. Lol.

I went to review the area hubby rented for the baby shower... it is waaaayyy too small! There are 2 picnic tables and we can't bring in more and then there is a sign that says "no picnicking" how am I dupposed to accomodate 20+ people in that tiny area along with food... gifts... games!?


----------



## makemeamammy

SashaJoy13 said:


> I have "15 weeks" left but I feel like she will be here early! I am sticking with my original date of October 24th personally but for the sake of the Doctors its still November 1st. Lol.
> 
> I went to review the area hubby rented for the baby shower... it is waaaayyy too small! There are 2 picnic tables and we can't bring in more and then there is a sign that says "no picnicking" how am I dupposed to accomodate 20+ people in that tiny area along with food... gifts... games!?

What makes you think you will go early Sasha? 

Oh no! Men :dohh: what are you going to do? 

I went floating at the swimming pool today with some of my friends who are also pregnant. It was so lovely to be in the water and the weather here is so fantastic we spent the whole time in the outdoor pool (a very rare treat in the Scottish Highlands) :haha: xx


----------



## jbell157

Mams how lovely! I really want to go to a pool but the one I have access to is an hour away. 

Sasha can you get a refund and find another place?


----------



## emmalg

Hi everyone! I've been too hot and tired to reply for days - one night I even put DD to bed, came into our room, handed DH my clothes as he was sitting on my side of the bed and was asleep before he even put them down! As we've just had a huge storm it's wonderful and cool at only 22C so I feel so much better. 

I'm sorry to hear about the pain you're in Mammy, I get the same with the breast bone sometimes but due do back injuries flaring up making me change my posture. It is horrible and I really sympathise.

JBell, I loved the photos! I like the house too and you look fantastic. 

Sasha, I hope you get something arranged for the baby shower. If all else fails is there a nice park where you can have a picnic?

I recommend playing with any pram or pushchair you buy in a shop if you can, and make your DH have a go too. You know they'll never read instructions and the last thing you'll want is to be standing around whilst they manfully try to put it up or get it into the car! ;-)

As for bras, for me it has always been the ribcage expanding that has caused me to need new bras. I couldn't get on with non-unwired before I had DD so it got expensive. I went from 34E (34DD in my non-wired sports bra) to 36E. No idea what I was in the first months of BF as you can't get decent bras here but by the time DD was about 5 months old when we returned to the UK for the first time I was down to 34DD in non-wired nursing bras, so back to normal. In the first months of BF you probably go through 3 cup sizes a day depending on feeding and engorgement! I was measured in early June as 36E but I'm struggling now even with 36s as they feel too tight around the chest but my cup hasn't changed. 

I can recommend a bra by Bravado, it is a nursing bra and super stretchy but the most supportive and comfy I have. It's like a t-shirt bra and after you can convert it to a normal t-shirt one with different clips. I have two, one small which I used for nursing DD, one large I got in June - is the only one that still fits comfortably as it stretches. The only downside is it sits high on the chest so you need something different for low cut or strappy tops.

For reference it is this bra... https://www.bravadodesigns.com/shop/eu-es/body-silk-seamless-nursing-bra

I think I've started nesting. I had a mental cleaning and tidying day yesterday, I was possessed!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Unfortunatly they don't do refunds or exchanges and this IS at the park!  I don't know what I am going to do or how I will make it work! I am hopeing that if the people who have rented the other gazeebo get done in time I can just ask to use theirs for the rest of the day!

Also I think she will ne early becausre she has done EVERYTHING early during the entire pregnancy. Also I just have had this feeling since before the Drs knew I was pregnant that I was having a baby in October. Not to mention she is measuring at 26 weeks and not 25. :)

Thanks for bra selection Emma! I love anything that grows amd converts :D

Mammy the pool sounds nice. I live in southern California so there are pools everywhere but I keep on getting sunburnt so I am afraid to chance it. I went to the beach the other day though and finally tanned my legs a little... I also got some beautiful pictures of me and my bump :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/E540B904-orig_zps988af604.png


----------



## jbell157

Sasha how beautiful! I really think you'll be able to get it worked out!

Emma thanks for the link. I need to start looking into nursing bras and shirts.


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma - thanks for bra tips! :flower:

Sasha - sorry bout your park situation! Can you not have it outside and just ask to use picnic blankets or something? Surely that would mean more people could get in. If they get sniffy I would throw a pregnant woman tantrum :haha: also, lovely pic! 

So today has been fab! So fab I'm going to right a list of all the fab things that have happened :)
- I had first physio and it was ace! She used a machine to reduce my internal swelling and gave me a rib massage which helped too!
- she's going to take me in every second day to keep doing this! :happydance:
- she's also going to arrange hydrotherapy for me
- I found a shop near me that sells nice maternity clothes and got skinny jeans and a top that says 'has anyone seen my feet' :haha:
- two of my friends who live 3 hrs away came up for a drive and we had lunch and chilled in my garden
- my cot and changer arrived - cot is now built and changer is on its way
- I found someone nearby who has the pram I'm thinking of buying so I can go and see it tomorrow after I get out of day ward at the hospital (I have to go into day ward every few days to check progress) 

...that's it so far but all this means I am one VERY happy pregnant lady! :happydance: xxx


----------



## makemeamammy

Ooh...I also meant to put up a bump shot last week so will do that now. This was me at 25 weeks + 4 days x

P.s. sorry for face obscurity! Not deliberate I'm just not the best at iPad selfies :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jbell157

Sounds like a great day mams! There is nothing better than a happy pregnant lady! And cute pic btw :)


----------



## emmalg

Baby brain must be getting to me - apparently I forgot to actually submit my reply before closing my browser!

I'm glad you had a great day, Mammy! 

I love the bump photos. Sasha, yours is something to treasure, I really wish I had some as precious! Mammy, yours might not be framing material with your head obscured like that but your bump looks fab!

My latest is on here: https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/Emma_Hatton/story/62573. I wish I had got DH to cut my head off (in the pic, I mean), I look hideous, my fringe is a mess and you can see right up my nose! :blush: :dohh:

Is anyone else gaining pregnancy weight on their arms? I hate these capped sleeve tops for making it look worse but didn't have much choice really!

How are the leaky boobies from a few months ago as well? Though not noticeably leaking, I keep feeling my nipples prickling as if they are trying to. I am getting a bit desperate to find some time to go online later and buy some pads. My personal favourites were Lansinoh ones which I can't get here. They are nice and thin, big enough that you don't have two circles showing through your top and have two sticky strips which help them not to fall out when you fold back your nursing bra but I've never found any that are *really *sticky, so if anyone does find some, please let me know.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy- so glad you found a way to feel better and your bump is coming along beautifully!

Emma thanks... my picture wasn't initially as "frame ready"... I was at the beach and a friend took it so I touched it up and that's what you see. I have always loved art and photo editing so if you (or anyone) want to have me work on some photos of your pregnancy I can! Also I am having trouble finding pads but so far I don't leak as long as I have a supportive bra on otherwise it looks like twin waterfalls down my top! Lol

In other news I had my glucose test Tuesday then was called in on my day off to work a full shift where I recieved an URGENT message to call my OB. I stepped away to make the call and when finally they picked up to deliver my message they said "oh well we got your test results and you don't have gestational diabetes or anemia." It was very irritating as I'm used to the "no news IS good news" rule with Drs. Following that I went into work yesterday and they had me work 9.5 paid hours on my feet(for a total of 10hrs at work). Today I am being promoted and trained to train our trainees! :) But starting tomorrow and over the next month there will only be 2 of us that are fully trained working to close which means overtime. In other words I am going to be exhausted but have money for Anjelica! :)


----------



## emmalg

Just try not to over do it! Don't skip breaks and rest well when you have time off!


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone, lost track of posts again sorry!

Hope you're all good and taking it easy!?

Just a little update from me, my bbs have finally started leaking, ewwwww! Totally freaked me out! Haha

Little junior has been really active the last few weeks, anyone else had the same?

Also had my glucose test yesterday, should get results back in 3 days....


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey missus! Welcome to the third trimester :happydance:

I'm still waiting for any boob leakage, so far there's been nothing. My little one has been rather quiet the last few days and I've been as hungry as a horse so I'm wondering if he/she is going though some sort of growth spurt as, my understanding is, when they go through a growth spurt when they're little babies they tend to sleep more so maybe it happens in the womb too (although I could be just making all that up :haha: ) 

How is everyone else? Sasha, well done on promotion but, like Emma said, try not to do too much! :hugs:

We have decided to go for the OBaby Zezu pram as we saw one and it fits in my rather small boot and does everything I need it to. We want a coloured pram but can't decide on the dark purple dotty or red dotty as we want one that'll be ok for boy or girl. Which one do you ladies think is more gender neutral?

Red Dotty:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_102272_10001

Or purple dotty:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_102415_10001

I posted in the third tri section too but just trying to get lots of different opinions to see what the general consensus is. :) xxx


----------



## jbell157

Mamms I like the red one a lot...but I'm partial to red. We are getting a red car seat and red pack and play. I think you could get away with the red if it were a boy or girl, while the purple is more for a girl? :shrug:

Miss good luck on your glucose test. Those drinks are just awful! Sam has been extremely active the last few days. I'm hoping he's not running out of room already.

Sasha congrats on your promotion but make sure you take it easy :) I'm sure you'll do an excellent job. And I HATE when doctors do that crap. It's like seriously why are you trying to freak me out? :grr:

Emma your pictures look great! You wear pregnancy very well. My bbs haven't started leaking at all yet. I hope it holds off awhile yet. But when they do I have some of the Lansinoh breast pads ready and waiting! I've heard great things about that brand.

As for me, school starts Friday...ugh. I hate these few days leading up because it just hangs over your head like a bad omen. I am ready to get back in the grove though as it means Sam will be here all the sooner. I've also taken up yoga, pilates, and belly dancing to help me with labor. I'm reading "Birthing from Within" as I want a natural childbirth. I'd prefer to have him here at home but unlike the UK and the Isles its pretty much unheard of and, honestly, looked down on, here in the states. Its pretty dumb if you ask me as we have some pretty crappy statistics as far as healthy natural births that happen in a hospital. But whatever, DH is up for anything and has even been reading the excerpts I recommend from my book. :) Can you believe we are in the third trimester and only 3 months left :thumbup:


----------



## missusgee

It's amazing isn't it! Just seems like yesterday we were all getting our positive test results and here we are, all doing well in the grand scheme of things! 

Mammy, I went for purple as its my favourite colour colour and will hide dirt well I hope, I think both colours are good for either gender!

Been looking at nursery ideas all afternoon, think I'm going with a space theme for our little boy :-D 

Also my DH bought me a huge body pillow today, going to friends this evening but can't wait to come home and use it!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

So... I apparently over did it. My dr put me on restriction (sit once every hour for 5 minutes) and my work refused to adhere so I am officially considered completely and total disability starting immediately! Other jobs will accept these restrictions and work around them but my job!? I am so upset, this means less money for when Anjelica comes and I'm going to go crazy for the next 3 months!!!!


----------



## jbell157

Aww Sasha I'm so sorry! At least they have to pay out your disability. How silly. I would think it would cost them a lot less and be less hassle to just comply. My husband says they are dumb lol. So eloquent. :haha:

At least you and Anjelica will be safe. If you weren't allowed those accommodations it would definitely increase your risk for premature labor or pre-eclampsia.


----------



## makemeamammy

Sasha so sorry your work are being a pain. I think here if it was doctors orders they would be forced to comply. Will this kick start your maternity leave? In the UK, mat leave isn't kick started until about 35-36 weeks if you are signed off due to a pregnancy related issue x


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, personally I prefer the red, it's so gorgeous and bright but either would be fine if you want to keep it as gender neutral as possible. Ours is grey which is boring but only because the red fabric for the make and model I chose was ugly. Our car seat is red and I wanted to get red as the new one but I don't think it's available where I found it.

Sasha, I'm so sorry that you can't work at the moment. Maybe your work won't abide by it because they suddenly realised how much they were asking of you and don't want to put you at any more risk.

Newborn babies don't need a lot. If you just had babygros and some nappies you'd get by for months, so don't worry about the financial side either - you and your DH will be the most important things in your baby's life, not the things you buy her. Just take the opportunity for a well deserved rest and put your feet up. 

I work a 5 hour a day desk job, commute an hour each way then look after DD until DH finishes and that's enough to wipe me out completely!! I can't remember the last time I was awake when he came to bed! To be on your feet all day must make it super tiring.


----------



## missusgee

Ahh Sasha sorry you're having a rough time. Try not to worry and rest up! 

Had my gtt results back, 7.5 which I'm told is fine. Phew! I'm actually majorly relieved as I have read loads about it limiting birthing options. I want to hopefully deliver in a birthing pool so hoping this will be ok....


----------



## jbell157

Emma I bet that 2 hour commute does not help your cause!

Miss I'm so glad your tests were normal.

Well its officially back to the real-world for me. Pre-planning started today and we get kids back on Friday. I had meetings all day and got to spend a grand total of 45 minutes in my classroom. I don't know why they call it "planning". Just call it pre-meetings. Thats what it is.

But after my long, boring day, I got to go to the doctor and see my little man. He is doing well and is head down for now. We are so in love and I can't wait until he is here!
 



Attached Files:







baby @ 7 months.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1









baby feet 7 months.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## makemeamammy

JBell it's funny how similar teaching is all over the world! We call our days before the kids come back 'in service' and you are supposed to have a meeting or two and most of the time in class to prepare but it always works out as hours and hours of meetings with half an hour left in your class before the kids come back! It drives me nuts lol :) we still have a few weeks left of holiday before we go back though. 

When does everyone's maternity leave start? (Sorry Sasha I know you're already on yours). Mine doesn't officially start until 2 days before baby is due but I have 2 weeks hol before that so will be working until 38 weeks. I, like you Emma, also have a 2hr commute to work which is what I'm most worried about. Being in school is fine - tiring, but I can walk about when I want, use a gym ball and time always flies by but I am still struggling to be in the car for 15 mins to go to the hospital for physio so not sure how I will manage the commute :shrug:

I have my mum staying at the moment and its lovely. We bought car seat and base yesterday and my changing bag and it's so nice to have my mind taken off the pain. I usually get about 4 hrs sleep a night but she has been getting up through the night when she hears me up so it's lovely to have some company! :) 

Lovely pics of little Sam JBell, Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## emmalg

JBell, I love the picture of the foot! How cool is that?! How many weeks summer holiday do you have? It seems very short to me unless you finished earlier than they do in the UK. My cousins who are teachers in Wales only finished about 2 weeks ago which I thought was a bit later than usual.

My commute isn't too bad now that it is summer and there is little traffic but I do find that I need to wee almost as soon as I get in the car no matter how recently I went! It is beginning to take its toll on my lower back, hips and pelvis though.

I am starting early this time, my last day in work is 13th Sept and I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Mammy, I am so sorry you are in so much pain and having so many problems with sleeping and things. I am glad that your mum is there to cheer you up!

Last night I actually was awake when DH came to bed... at about 2:30am... I was tired but couldn't sleep and after a really disturbed couple of nights before I have to admit to feeling a bit like a zombie now... this is probably borne out by the fact when I had my glucose test I was punctured 3 times before they found my blood for the first test! I've not had any news back about mine so that means they aren't worried, I just have to pick up my results at my next appointment on 15th.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell- such cute pics of Sam! Also my hubby says my work is dumb too! We can't understand what their reasoning is!

Mammy- it is normally forced at 36 weeks but if my restrictions are too much for my work they can force me onto disability early. So I am on leave 10 weeks early! 38 weeks seems like a late leave considering that anything after 37 weeks isn't considered peremature!

Emma- thanks for the reassurance. I spo ke with my inlaws and they said they had noticed me barely even able to walk when I got home not to mention exhausted and short tempered, and then i would do errands and plan the shower etc. they said this is a good thing for me... they say I need to learn to accept help and put myself and my daughter first. Its nice to relax about ths financial implications too!

Missus- I had looked into water birth and it scared me, I am doing a private spa room instead. How did you decide that was right for you?


----------



## missusgee

Hmmm I'm not sure sasha, good question. I haven't been told a lot about it, it's just always something I wanted to try. I'm keeping my mind open though in case things change.

Just got my pram today, it's been at MIL' s for a week. I LOVE it!! Mammy if you do go for the zezu pram you won't be disappointed!


----------



## makemeamammy

Missus we bought the purple Zezu today! Can't wait for it to arrive now! :happydance:

Sasha, I'm having a water birth too I hope. It's quite common up where I live, all my friends who are pregnant are wanting one too. Some say it can help soothe the pain a bit and others say it can help make contractions more regular etc as it can help to soften the cervix. 

I've obviously never done it so can't common but I definitely want to be up and active during labour and birth and I'd like to try it to see if it helps xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

I am so afraid of a water birth! Instead I am going to do a private spa room with light dimmers, a tv, a stereo, shower, balcony and garden! Its the room I will give birth in and recover in! It also comes equipt with a cot for hubby and a space for Anjelica to stay with me! I couldn't imagine being in a shared room or having a bath!


----------



## missusgee

Ahhh sasha that sounds lovely! All the delivery/recovery rooms rooms are private at my hospital with 1 birthing pool delivery room. It may be busy/being used so will be a chance I can't use it but I love being in water so it's my preferred choice. I also have the option to transfer to another, much smaller hospital post birth but to be honest I will probably just want to go home!


----------



## emmalg

I'm in so much pain! With the heat and my tiredness I've not been in the mood much but when we have DTD, I'm in agony afterwards. Pain in my back, hips, bottom, right down the backs of both legs particularly in the backs of the knees. I can't stand, sitting is uncomfortable only walking briskly stops it hurting. It's not the same place I get sciatica from my disc problems but I'm wondering if that's what it is. 

I'm quite excited, I ordered a few baby things, a Ewan sheep to help the baby sleep and some lightweight bamboo swaddling cloths. Something is at the post office for collection already! 

I also tried to get a nursing pillow but the postage on Amazon was £60! They said they could do it cheaper directly then proceeded to ignore me so I'n just going to get one here.


----------



## missusgee

Oh Emma you are suffering :-( 

I got major cramp in my leg dtd the other day, very off putting! :-D all joking aside I am too now finding it hard to get moving after sitting a while noticeably struggling with weight distribution. On top of that I've got a stomach bug and have been up all night, stayed home from work today and have been shopping online for nursery decorations to cheer myself up! 

I've got a midwife appt tomorrow morning but not holding out much hope of anything interesting happening, they feel a complete waste of time lately. 

Junior has been super active past 48 hours, I can can feel rolling/kicking and unfortunately his favourite trick is too trampoline on my bladder! 

Hope you're all doing good this week?

Mammy has your pram arrived yet!?


----------



## makemeamammy

:hugs: Emma, that sounds horrible...this is rather embarrassing but DH and I haven't DTD since about 23 weeks and if things keep up with my ribs I don't think we will be until after baby comes. The thought of the 'rocking' iykwim :blush: just sounds like agony for my ribs but DH seems okay with it. We still have lots of hugs and kisses but I do feel a bit bad about it all.

Missus, sorry about your tummy bug! I had one a couple of months ago and it was horrible. Had what I now think were mild BH contractions and everything but luckily it only lasted 24 hrs. Hope you're feeling better very soon!

Pram, carseat and base have all arrived now and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! :) that's all our big buys sorted now - just things like nappies, muslins, a couple of bottles and a breast pump etc to get. 

Does anyone else feel like time is dragging now? I don't know if it's coz I'm on holiday from work but the last few weeks have taken aaaages to pass. Just want it to fly by now! :) xxx


----------



## emmalg

:flower: Thank you all! Fortunately it is short-lived and any seems to happen for about 24 hours, so I am a bit closer to my usual self today. 

If it is any consolation though nothing is particularly WRONG with me ever I feel that rubbish and so much more tired during this pregnancy that I can probably count the number of times we have DTD on one hand. :blush:

I am suffering like mad with the heat and it reduced me to tears yesterday, the fact that there is no relief from it and it will go on and on and on... In 2011, when I had DD, they already had put the heating on in the hospital which was overkill considering you only needed a coat at night, a jumper was plenty for the evenings. It is depressing me now just to think about it. At least the delivery suites were cool. Think DH embarrassed the nuns by appearing in his boxers! :haha: He gets to stay which is brilliant as they keep you in for 48 hours or until you have had a BM. 

Anyway, I have booked a holiday to the mountains for a week - outdoor pool, max temperature about 26C which is 10-15 deg cooler than forecast there, though it goes up to the mid-high 40s in the built up areas or direct sun. It feels like too long to wait but... :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My Ewan the Sleep Sheep arrived and I think I may have to buy another one - DD has fallen in love with it! :) It even relaxes her for sleep which is brilliant.

As for time dragging... I have been feeling that way since even before 20 weeks! I thought it was just because it was my second time and I can barely function with the weather and because I am so tired. Obviously I want my LO to go full term but why do we have to be pregnant for 40 WEEKS?! Why didn't I get pregnant at least 3 months earlier?! :D

It just occurred to me, I was on iron tablets last time... That might explain why I feel so drained and my blood results were very similar. Might mention that at my next appointment.

Has anyone heard from Bambola? I am going to PM her if no one has and make sure she's okay.


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh god Emma! How are you standing that heat? I was struggling when we were at 29 degrees (don't think I'm a wimp guys, I'm Scottish - that's tropical to us :haha: )

Haven't heard from Bam in a while although she made apostrophe on one of the other threads a few days ago about having period like pains. Hope she's ok.

Baby has turned on me and is making my pain quite bad at the moment. Midwife was talking about early induction the other day and physio thinks I should take crutches although I've said no at the moment as I despise crutches. I'm still holding out hope that baby might drop in a month or so and make things a bit easier for me though :) 

Jebel, how's your first week back going? Xx


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in awhile but now I'm worried about Bam too!

I've been MIA because school started back and its been hectic. But I've got it pretty much sorted now. As for our summer break it starts in the middle of May and we go back at the end of July so we get about 2 1/2 months which is pretty good.

Mamms I'm sorry your rib cage is hurting. I really hope you find something that works for you. Also, how exciting for all your purchases! We got our stroller Sunday and I love it. I'll try and post a picture soon.

Emma that heat must be awful. It actually hasn't been too hot here, which just means it hasn't hit 100 degrees F which isn't even close to 40C. Thats just madness! Find a walk in freezer I say!

Sasha your birthing place sounds A-MAZING! I wish they had places like that here! I would totally be there. I do want to try for a natural birth with no drugs though. 

Miss what decor are you buying for your nursery? We are doing a baseball theme so we are trying to find that kind of stuff.

As for pain and joint management I've been doing yoga, pilates, and believe it or not belly dancing! The belly dancing is fantastic and Sam just loves when I do the workouts, he just wriggles and stretches. I think he likes all the extra room. As for the weeks starting to drag, yes I think they are too. It seems like I've been 28 weeks forever!


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies- sorry I have been m.i.a - had some issues :-( baby is fine though but just being monitored - also having very painful Braxton hicks.. 

Sorry for short MSG- will write bak properly soon. Hope yur all ok xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Bam... tell your baby it isnt time to come out yet! I hope your monitoring goes well and your little womb ninja stops being so impatient!


----------



## jbell157

Ditto Sasha! Bam I'll be thinking about you! Tell baby boy to hang in there! I know he wants to meet you but he's got grow some more! :hugs:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Hello ladies! :) just stopping in to say hi and see how everyone is. I believe Bam started something. I was admitted to labor and delivery for contractions 40 seconds long and 6 minutes apart! It was a little worrisome but it eventually passed and they found out it was due to a minor bladder infection. I am feeling much better and Anjelica didn't mind it at all, they hooked her up to a heart monitor and she kept kicking it like a soccer ball... then she got epic hiccups that lasted forever, she was literally moving for 3 hours nonstop which didn't help the contractions.
 
In other news I was freaked out enough from the experience to actually sign up for all of my baby classes, a maternity tour of my hospital and a meeting with the pediatrics department to choose who I want to care for my daughter.

Also the baby shower is a week away and I am so excited. Everything is falling into place and it is going to be a wonderful day! I will post pictures of the favors, decorations, cake (which I am making) and games etc. after the shower.

I really want updates of whats going on with you guys too :)


----------



## missusgee

Wow sasha glad to hear you are both ok now, scary! So exciting everything happening now isn't it! 

We have been decorating nursery this weekend, still finishing touches to do but I'm so happy it's pretty much done. I also need to book in to some classes, I've been quite nervous about doing them for some reason but think it will help both me and particularly DH to mentally prepare! 

I have another midwife appt on Tuesday so hopefully junior is growing right amount. Some days I feel huge and others I feel flatter and not much at all. Strange.


----------



## makemeamammy

Bam and Sasha, so sorry about your scary experiences! hugs to you both and glad your wee tikes are staying put despite their eagerness to meet Mama and Dada :)

Missus, I feel the same about my bump! I can easily go through a day and be told by 3 people I look huge and another 3 that I'm small and really neat :shrug: I've given up listening now lol!

I am doing MUCH better this last week and have managed to get some decent sleep thanks to the acupuncture my physio has started giving me! I'm not much of a 'home/herbal remedies' kind of girl due to ignorance mainly but, my God, it works far better than any amout of dihydrocodeine I've been given! Although I stupidly got my whooping cough injection on the only side I can sleep on :dohh: so the last couple of nights haven't been so good but I'm sure it'll die down soon! I have a very impressive mark on my arm though, I'm really very proud of it :haha:

My nursery is nearly done, I'm just waiting on my dad to do some wallpapering and then I'll be all set. Can't wait to take some pics and show you all. I'm back to work tomorrow so hoping that'll make the next few weeks pass in a blur so I get a bit closer to baby time! I do feel like after 30 weeks it's the home-stretch though :happydance:

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus. I had the same reservations. I felt like taking the classes made it even more real. Like if I didn't take the classes then I could hold off on labor till I could handle it. That's why going to the hospital was such a wake up call! I'm very excited about the classes now that I have signed up though!

Mammy- its so weird how eceryone has annopinion about EXACTLY how your supposed to look and carry while pregnant. MIL*is so certain that I need to have 4 finger lengths between my breasts and my belly and then I will be ready to pop! She measures the length every few days and says that I am carrying way too low. It makes me giggle because I still have over 10 weeks left AND everybody is different.

I'm so excited for you ladies and your nurseries... I haven't even started on mine. I figure I'm staying at home so I hace 10 more weeks to get it done. Not to mention I am not sure what we are getting from the shower and I want to organize everything after we know. Make sure to share your baby spaces I can't wait to see them.


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone, you all doing ok?

So I've booked in to my antenatal classes which are in a few weeks. I'm quite excited now I've done it!

Had my midwife appt on Tuesday, ended up seeing ANOTHER new lady who I found really strange, didn't feel comfortable talking to her and just wanted to leave. I'm so upset and fed up now as I've had no continuity and don't feel like I've been able to build a bond in order to feel comfortable asking questions and get support. Only a few appts left so not much will change.

On top of that my OH is being a complete area and not being interested/supportive emotionally. Just feel like I'm going through this alone :-(

Rang up hospital as I was told we can have a tour of the ward...turns out its all done virtually online, took a look and it's rubbish, really doesn't help. I just feel lost, totally clueless and unprepared in every way!


----------



## emmalg

Hi Everyone,

Missus, I realise that you probably can't change anything, but you should certainly register your dissatisfaction with the practice manager so that they know - with enough complaints they will have to do something. It was one of the things I didn't like much in the UK. I liked the constancy of having my Gyn always there for my appointments last time but when it came to the labour she was with someone else anyway so I was with the midwives, over the 48 hours I was in an out (my waters broke then labour stalled) I met most of the midwives. At least by meeting them all now you will be less likely to have a stranger.

Bam, Sasha, hope you're both still okay. :hugs:

I've also had a weird experience. Not last week but the week before, I had 1/2 hour of really painful contractions but they were 30s long and only 1 min apart, not like true labour. I couldn't get hold of anyone at the surgery, drove past on my way home and it was shut. When I found the midwives number there was no answer there either. Eventually I decided that I would just wait and go to emergency if it started again which it didn't. The doc was a bit cross with me though but if no one picks up... :shrug: Anyway, a vaginal US showed that my cervix was still long. In fact the doctor said that all the symptoms I was feeling would improve if I cooled down a bit so I went off to my holiday in the mountains feeling much happier! My blood tests for the glucose were clear and I was suffering with dilutional anaemia. As my iron is normal I've been trying to make sure I take my vitamins so my folic acid and B vitamins are high enough to help absorb it.

The forecast here has gone back down to highs of 31C which I can finally cope with! 

I have 3 weeks left in work WOOOOO HOOOO! :happydance:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus- so glad you signed up for classes. They will help you feel more prepared. I am sorry your so emotionally compromised right now, I am feeling much the same and my Dr and MIL said it is normal! We don't have too long left before our babies are here and we get to go crazy in a different way!

Emma- I am still doing well. The contractions are getting easier to notice and avoid them getting so bad. I am sorry you had a scare and couldn't get ahold of anyone, I would be freaking out. I'm also glad your forcast is getting cooler... we ate still very very hot here, I have been getting dizzy spells and heay rashes, its aweful. Im glad you are going on leave soon. I am still off work and getting impatient with the whole sitting around waiting thing.

MIL wants to decorate the nursery and I am having trouble getting her to understand that I want to do it. But she has helped me so much with the baby shower I just had (hubby let slip that she is planning a surprise one too) that I can't bring myself to say no to her. Besides that I have a baby care class and OB appointment this week then an appointment to meet the pediatrician next week followed by my birthing classes that last 5 weeks! Busy busy!


----------



## emmalg

Sasha - maybe you can say that you have really been appreciating all her help and that you would appreciate her helping *you *when *you *decorate the nursery as you are bound to find some things difficult and will need to be reminded to take breaks, etc...

It might help her feel wanted but remind her you are in charge! :)

I have to ring today about my birthing classes, I didn't have any last time as I moved surgeries too late. I'm looking forward to them - not sure what to do with DD whilst I go though! :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma- some classes include a daycare for other children maybe you can ask around.


----------



## SashaJoy13

I had an appointment this morning with my OB and I am now being watched for worsening symptoms of preeclampsia. I have to take a 24 hr urine test to verify but my blood pressure jumped from 101/60 to 133/81 its still normal but very high for me. I have also had worsening headaches for 6 days and my feet have grown 2 1/2 sizes from swelling not to mention weight gain of 3 lbs in 4 days! According to my OB it is a very mild case so far but if it worsens we will have to deliver Anjelica early. With all that said, Anjelica is a very healthy and very happy baby (super active). I am very happy that no matter what's happening to me my baby girl is healthy and happy!


----------



## makemeamammy

Oh god, so sorry for you Sasha! When will you know for sure? What a stressful thing to go through! :hugs:

We've now finished our antenatal classes (they're called parentcraft here). I found them quite helpful and DH quite enjoyed them too. We were in buying all the wee last minute things like maternity pads and stuff. We filled the boot of the car lol :) 

How's everyone else holding up? Not long to go now... :) xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

We will know for sure next week mammy, in the meantime I am on bedrest which is rough because it is so hot here.

I am soo jealous of your shopping mammy, I am still waiting on a few people who refuse to tell me what they are getting us so I don't know what we still need... plus bedrest lol.

I can't believe we are all past the 3/4 mark! My MIL thinks I will have Anjelica 2 weeks early


----------



## makemeamammy

We don't get any gifts until after baby is born here so I've just got all the essentials myself and left a few things I don't mind waiting for (bouncy seat, monitor, sling etc) and will get them with gift money. Most people just give clothes or money over here rather than big things.

My midwife and physio want to induce me 2 weeks early but I'm refusing because I'm terrified of being put on pitocin lol. I would go for it if baby was at any risk but with me it's only because of my broken ribs (they're now completely apart from my breastbone) and my pain so I'm just going to try and keep going coz it would only be for another 2 weeks or so after that.

Hope you get some good news hun xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Owwww! I admire your selflessness. I feel bad about taking a tylenol but I still do it!


----------



## makemeamammy

SashaJoy13 said:


> Owwww! I admire your selflessness. I feel bad about taking a tylenol but I still do it!

Oh I'm still on co-codamol 2-3 times a week and getting acupuncture every week. It's more because I'm a coward than selfless lol :haha: I've just heard that pitocin makes things much more painful and that gives me the heeby jeebies! :rofl: 

Is anyone else now getting leg cramps when sleeping? I've given my DH about 4 minor heart attacks by jumping out of bed, shouting like a banshee when they happen lol :dohh: I've upped my salt levels and I'm going to try and take tonic water for the quinine in it (even although I can't stand tonic water...unless it has a large measure of gin mixed into it :thumbup:) any other remedies? Xx


----------



## emmalg

Sasha, i really hope that your BP stays put where it is. FX.

Mammy, I'm also still terrified of being induced as I had problems going into labour last time eventually I had no choice but to be prepped for induction/c-s and was given an epidural as the first step, fortunately that wasn't as terrifying as I'd expected and I never needed the induction or c-s but I still have no idea what to even expect from full labour! 

Calf cramps! They're back for me too along with heartburn most of the day. I don't know any remedies other than leaping out of bed yelling and trying to get my heels back on the floor! If the tonic works, let me know! 

I'm so happy we're so close at last!


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma, is it normal to get epidural there if you are going to be induced? Here it is a 3 stage process - pessary, break waters then if no success pitocin drip. 

I don't mind the first 2 but they strongly recommend you get epidural if you end up on pitocin drip. I would much prefer to try and go natural but I can't use pethidine or diamorphine due to allergies so can only really use gas and air and afraid that won't be enough with the pitocin. :-/ xx


----------



## missusgee

Wow slot going on girls! 

Sasha hope you're ok, your little lady is healthy so that's the important thing. Keep us updated!

Yep my legs are cramping, more specifically my inner thigh (especially when dtd!!) and by toes/feet. Also the past few days my sciatic nerve is playing up. 

Heartburn comes a d goes, mostly depending on what I've eaten. 

We have most bits now, my mum bought us the bt pacifier monitor that plays lullibys and projects stars on ceiling. Just need to stock up on essentials and pack hospital bags. Eeeek!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma I hope your delivery is everything you want it to be and goes of without a hitch :)

Mammy- your labor is still your own labor. Talk about the other options. Maybe you can do the doula thing or have your hubby hypnotize you. Don't do anything you aren't comfy with.

Missus- I gave up dtd because of the cramping in my legs/abdomen. I am kinda jealous of you for that. Iwas just talking about hospital bags yesterday... we have our diaper bag complete bit I have no idea what to take for me and hubby.

Also I am working on my labor playlist! It is more fun than I thought :)


----------



## jbell157

Wow Sasha you are on top of it girl! I'm not even sure where our diaper bag is :rofl:

I hope everyone is doing well. I've been reading your posts but I haven't had much to say. I just eat, sleep, and work lol. There is not much I can do right now as our house is still being remodeled. Hopefully it will be done by the end of this week. 

We are currently going to birthing classes and are considering hiring a doula. I just think she is extremely knowledgeable and it would be wonderful to have her experience to guide us.

And ladies they can't force you to be induced! What are they going to do put you in pregnancy jail? ;)


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, I don't know if you have to have the epidural before the pic(whatever it is) here as compulsory, but my waters broke early last time, though it caused contractions, they weren't strong and at times went away and the pessary didn't do anything to ripen my cervix either. Once your waters break you can be in danger of infection and after about 36 hours, my temp was creeping up so intervention was inevitable. :( I am of course hoping it is completely different this time. I feel like I missed out a bit - on the plus side... with the epi, it was really easy! :) I want to experience full labour this time, but I am worried now I know how easy it was last time I will just be a big chicken!

Anyway, as Sasha says, it IS your labour and having a plan is a great starting place but be aware, all of you, things don't always go according to plan, so if they don't, it is worth considering in advance what you might do. If you HAVE to be induced, do you want an epidural? If you have to have a c-s, do you insist on DH having skin-to-skin with baby? etc. I didn't discuss any of this last time, just assumed that everything would go according to a text book! 

I did find this book wonderful preparation last time, it made me feel so much more comfortable and confident in the last few weeks. The Good Birth Companion: A Practical Guide to Having the Best Labour and Birth by Nicole Croft 

I'm getting my last bits together now and I have to get nappies before I forget!! :)


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies
So sorry I have been absent for so long. A lot has been happening the last 6 weeks or so.. Have been frantically trying to stay ontop of your posts but its hard!!

Firstly - I hope everyone is doing well.

Secondly - Sasha please keep us updated on the preeclempsia - I hope you are ok! You have had a rough trot you poor thing! 

Third - I hope everyone is feeling ok about birthing plans and labour etc - I see that some of you girls are scared of being induced - SO AM I!! hehe Hopefully we will all have the perfect labour.. From day one I have pretty much decided that (if it is safe to do so) I am pretty much going to get the epidural straight up... lol I think that is the best option for me. 

Can everyone tell me how their baby showers went? And post photos?? of anything!? bumps, nurseries, purchases etc 

I will post some soon if anyone is interested... We had some more 3D scans done last week! little man has his face still firmly planted in my placenta and hence getting photos was very difficult!! 

Bubby is on track and doing well - he is head down and hopefully will stay that way. When does everyone finish work? I finish this week for some much needed rest and recooperation. 

Sorry again for being so out of the loop. Glad everyone is progressing nicely though!

Love Marie
xox


----------



## Bambola

Here is one of the clearer shots - the blurred bits are because the ultrasound is being taken through the placenta! Pretty amazing what they can do. I also got the cutest pic of his little boy bits... for some reason that made me really proud! hehe
 



Attached Files:







Lupino 31+6.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## emmalg

:D He's so sweet! The placenta obviously offers him some comfort! Maybe he can hear the sound of the blood beating through it. I bought a Ewan Dream Sheep - need another one now, but my friend swears by it and has one for each child, it has the sound of the mother's heartbeat and pink noise as one sound, a harp and heart for another, rain and heart and something else I have forgotten. DD has pinched it!

I've signed up for my classes I am doing:

Movement in labour 1 & 2
Pain Management
Breathing

DH is going to try and come and we're hoping a friend will babysit on the three days - they've offered often enough. I hope DH's Spanish is up to it - he's better than me in many ways but I lived here as a kid too and I do better with the rapid fire, Madrid, lisping!


----------



## Bambola

That Ewan dream sheep sounds amazing Emma! I have not ever heard of it - what a beautiful idea! I am going to look into it! 

I think you are right about little man getting comfort from being close to the placenta - that is what the OB and Sonographer both said. He will most likely want to be closely cuddled a lot! hehe - I am def not complaining about that!! 

The classes you signed up for sound great too - Hopefully you will get some value out of them? Especially the breathing techniques! SHould be wonderful :)


----------



## jbell157

How cute Bam. I will try to post since bump pictures and whenever the nursery gets done I'll post pictures of that too. I would love to see pictures of everyone and their stuff.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## emmalg

I have a cold. :cry: It's horrible in the heat, it got hotter again but is due to cool this week. I'm very glad, I keep getting BH contractions when it's hot each time I try to do anything. I feel like bump is enormous, I got asked if I was going for a world record. I'll have to update my photos too. 

I finally managed to dtd without ending up in agony the next day. In fact DH was crippled by leg cramps afterwards which made me giggle, it's about time our OHs experienced this sorry of thing. It was all thanks to a dream I had which inspired the position idea; so much more comfy! :blush:

Oh, and we might have a name at last! I probably won't share it now though, I like to see the baby first!


----------



## Bambola

I know what u mean about not sharing the name yet Emma- we are tempted but thought we will wait in case we change our minds! Lol


----------



## emmalg

My silly husband told his mum last night despite or agreement both before and after the last time he did that (and with DD). Mummy's boy! At least we've had no negative feedback from her as it was her Dad's name which I didn't know when I suggested it.


----------



## missusgee

That's the one thing driving me mad at the moment, first question people ask is how long I've got left, second is always 'have you thought of names yet?' Yes I have but I'm not telling you is what I want to say. Instead I politely say we haven't decided yet. Argghh it's at least 3 times a day I have that conversation! 

Got my antenatal classes later, I'm nervous!


----------



## emmalg

The first I don't mind too much. Spanish pregnancy culture is so very different from what I have experienced in Britain, because people are always so interested in children and pregnancy and are generally nice to pregnant ladies. With DD I used to commute by train and underground and people couldn't do enough for you.

The first question here from people I know probably translates as "How are you carrying it?", so how am I feeling, then the observation "You can't have long left" if they don't already know. But I am asked constantly if it is a boy or girl and if we have a name to which when I reply "I think so" people aren't rude enough to ask some just say "Ah you want to see the if it fits the face".

People are more likely to touch though. It is considered lucky (I'm not sure if for me or them) and they'll tap the bump and ask after it. One lady even put her ear to my bump whilst discussing it with DD - that was a bit far for my comfort though rather than be angry I was almost reduced to crying with laughter at the ridiculousness of it!

It's funny, in Britain I would want people to mind their own business as that is how we are. Over here, I sometimes feel let down if people don't express enough interest! :)

Raising children here is so vastly different anyway. Teachers are all known on a first name basis (I went to school here and in Italy as well), the nursery staff kiss DD goodbye, she has a male swimming teacher who will give her a hug if she's almost drowned herself or a kiss for doing really well. In the UK we'd be calling the police! As a 10 year old, my teacher in Italy sat me on her knee to explain the headaches I was getting might be due to me approaching puberty. And the best thing is we absolutely loved the teachers and wanted to please them!

I can't imagine similar scenarios in the UK where I did live from 0-4, 8-9 and 11 onwards! We're so formal! :)


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm a teacher in the uk and I hug my kids! Big and small, male and female. Not been arrested yet :haha: 

I'm not really sharing our names with many before baby comes although I've mentioned it in passing to some people. Emma, I love it when people ask after baby as I take it as a free pass to bore them silly talking about bubs :rofl:

Didn't appreciate getting told today that I was so big I may as well skip straight to 3-6 month clothes! Most people say I'm neat so it was a bit of a strange comment! :dohh: xx


----------



## emmalg

Lol! I don't really think size has much bearing on baby size. I was enormous last time but DD was only 7lb. The newborn clothes or 0-1 month usually go to 10lb or so don't they so you'd have an almost 1st baby by that point! :-D People say silly things, I think they're often influenced more by what clichés they think they should say than actually thinking about what they are going to say for themselves!

I'm glad you hug your kids! Scotland it is then when we move back for a bit of fresh air and drizzle! ;-)


----------



## jbell157

Emma I'm glad you didn't get negative feedback! Why [eople act like we want their opinions anyway is beyond me :winkwink: That's also so interesting how different the two cultures our. How did your DH hang in with the Spanish at your birth class?

Miss - How did your class go?

Mamms I bet you're not that big at all. People are so silly sometimes. I really don't think they realize just how big you have to become to grow a baby full term. I know I have probably never seen a pregnant woman full term.

AFM, I've gone completely mental. I had a psychotic episode with my DH last night...yelled at him threatened to leave, etc. Just over something small. I called my mom and she said I had a right to be upset but basically I handled it the wrong way. The really wrong way. Well I woke up this morning and tried to apologize to my husband before work and broke down again! crying and saying he was going to leave me because I'm going crazy. He did say he knew it was hormones and that he is just glad its happening now and hasn't happened throughout the entire pregnancy. But I felt like such a nutcase I was afraid to go to work as I'm a teacher and I didn't want to break down in front of my students or flip out on one and get fired. I called my mentor teacher and she told me to stay home so I am just resting and trying to stay very calm. I have a feeling my hormones might be quite imbalanced. Has this happened to anyone else? I feel like a mental person.

On a lighter note the painting in Sam's room will be done in just a few hours (hurray) and we have all the furniture...sort of. The glider is in the mail, the dresser is good to go, the bookcase and nightstand are sitting in front of me in pieces unassembled his other dresser is at a lady's house being painted and his crib is in the shipping box in the hall. :SMH: We have a lot of work left. We also found our doula so that is a relief too. 

I hope everyone is doing well and no scary hospital trips. Does 30 weeks to 36 weeks feel like an eternity to anyone else?


----------



## missusgee

Haha bless you jbell! I've had my moments but maybe not that bad :-D the problem is that when DH annoys me or is being insensitive I feel I can't say what I really think as he'll just blame it on hormones rather than understand what I'm saying. I'm in a lose/lose situation whatever!

Hmm class was disappointing tbh. Didn't really tell me anything I hadn't learned in books or on this forum. Plus the teacher was reeeeeally boring and read from notes despite having been a midwife since the 80's and having 3 kids. My problem is that I'm really impatient and her slow pace made me super fidgety that I just wanted to get out. Oh well. 

Yep I think this last few weeks is really dragging, mad to think I have only 6 weeks left but I've had enough already, I want to cuddle my little man!


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma, if by 'fresh air and drizzle' you mean you're looking for hurricane force winds and torrential rain then Scotland's the place for you :haha: no, we've actually had very mild weather since about May which is good!

JBell :hugs: I definitely have been losing my cool more with DH over little things and silly things people say have been annoying me more than usual but have been fine with the kids luckily. Would gladly just stay with them all day and not bother with adults at the moment :haha: 

I was at hospital from 1pm-6pm last Friday and back again tomorrow for the afternoon but its practically routine for me now! Plus my weekly acupuncture. My physio is really starting to push me to give up work now but will see what consultant says tomorrow as I'm worried about being home alone all day in pain. Kind of feel I'm better off at work because day passes quicker so not as much time to think about how sore I am. :shrug: but I'm at the stage now where I get home, drug myself up for the night and go to bed which isn't too good. :( 

Glad everyone else is well xx


----------



## jbell157

Miss I'm sorry your birth class was so disappointing. I would have been bored out of my mind too. 

Mams I think you should do what you think is best. You know your body and self better than any doctors. I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. :hugs:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Soooo much happening I had to take notes!

Emma- ss you don't get to surprise MIL but luckily the name wasn't judged harshly by her :) you get to surprise everyone else though and they dont get to be critics because you already decided! Also I can't stand people getting into my space to touch my belly. Luckily Anjelica doesn't like it either so she will freeze the second anyone besides Hubby or I touch my belly :)

Missus- I am sorry you didn't like your class. I actually did a lot of research with friends, family and online and found out that if you are truely involved in your pregnancy(ask questions, research birth, take hospital tours, etc.) That classes are more of a hinder than a help. Hubby and I decided not to take our class and insted set aside time each day to discuss scenarios of what could happen and how we would handle it! It is very helpful and sometimes funny not to mention it brings up questions and helps build a mutual understanding and trust for the labor! Just an exercise to try.

Mammy- I know how you feel with the whole "big" comments. MIL keeps telling me if she didn't know me she would think I was just fat! She has good intentions though. In the small towns in Mexico it is considered very good to be big especially while pregnant. If you gave birth to a baby that went straight to 3-6 women would seek out your advice so that their babies could be healthy too! Different cultures different perspectives! Also I agree with Jbell... don't take time off until you are ready to! If you feel like it is helping keep you sane then continue doing it!

JBell- I love your crazy story as I have a million of them. DH decided last week that he wanted to go out with his friends and I said okay then I called him and told him that he was a jerk for not thinking about me and for flaunting his ability to go out and have fun while I'm miserable! It was epic! I have been kinda nuts the whole pregnancy though so he brought me food when he came home and I was happy again! Oh and yes these weeks are dragging like crazy but on the bright side you have nursery stuff to do so that is exciting!

AFM- My tests came back normal but blood pressure remains on the high side, I am not off of bed rest though because my swelling has increased and I have daily dizzy spells so I am confined to my bed laying only on my left side and eating protein 6 times a day! It is aweful. Furthermore I have decided that if Anjelica hasn't made her appearance into the world by October 24 I will be induced. I wanted to wait and do it all the "normal" way but I am exhausted(sleep 13+ hrs a day) which dr says is normal and dizzy (from slight wobble to "oh crap how did I get on the ceiling") which is also normal and I think 39 weeks is a good time to throw in the towel and say no more! I don't care if it seems wimpy and whatnot I am just very sick of leaning forward to take a bite of food and feeling like I am going to sink into the floor!

Other than that I am so greatful that MIL is helping with Anjelicas space as I can't do much anymore and I am super excited to see it all come together. My momms and I are booking her a flight and hotel so she can come out here and I'm super excited (even though we butt heads I still love her). Oh also I get to go tour my hospital tomorrow which will be interesting if I'm dizzy but I'm excited anyhow!


----------



## makemeamammy

On the nhs you're not allowed to choose to be induced its up to the consultants but I think, with your symptoms, you would be induced anyway Sasha. 

I'm just back from consultant's appointment. She was very keen to induce at 38w but I'm scared of ending up on pitocin so it's been decided that I'll be booked in for 4 weeks time (the 9th or roundabouts) and I will be induced if baby is head down and cervix is favourable. If not they'll leave it another few days and try again. It means I'm going to stop work at end of next week so I can have a fortnight before baby comes as if I stayed now id be working up until 4 days before induction date which is just too late for me. 

Hope you make it round the hospital tomorrow without any fainting episodes Sasha xx


----------



## jbell157

Mamms how exciting that you may have a baby so soon! I hope everything works out the way you want :)


----------



## Bambola

Mammy that is full on and exciting!!! So soon!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

So exciting Mammy!!!! :) I'm glad you are taking time out a bit early from work. And how exciting that you can meet your baby so soon!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Went in for 3D u/s today for hubbys bday!!!!! Anjelica was soooo fussy, sleepy and cute!

Grumpy
https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/9D7ED453-orig_zps87cb5646.jpg


----------



## jbell157

That's neat you got to see her I'm 3D!

I had my first set of BH today. I didn't know if I had had them before but whatever I had today was new so I'm assuming that's what they were. Plus it scared the crap out of me. It was three contractions about a minute apart and they took my breath away. I didn't even realize what was going on for the first one but when I figured it out it really scared me because I have never felt anything like that before. I got up and went to the bathroom and took a few deep breaths and it stopped. They didn't hurt they just caught me off guard.

How's everyone doing? I am finally getting to work in the nursery so I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell- I know what you mean about being caught off guard by BH... it is kind of exciting though, feeling your body practice! Im glad you have the time now to work on the nursery... keep us posted(and by posted i mean pictures)!


----------



## makemeamammy

My dad is going to be wallpapering our little nursery over next few days so will post pics then. I have been having what I presume to be Brixton hicks for a few weeks although they are still completely painless but my bump goes solid and quite heavy feeling for a minute or so. 

I now have a tens machine which my physio gave me but I'm not to use it until next week. Also, at my appointment last week I found out baby is 3/5ths effaced so 2/5ths of head is down and in place. Good sign for my early induction! (Can't remember if I told you guys that last time or not - baby brain!) 

Sasha - pic is gorgeous! How are you all feeling? I feel like I have no more room to give to this bub now lol! :) xx


----------



## missusgee

Oooh is that what BH is!? Bump goes hard and feels heavy like you describe it but it doesn't hurt so thought it was just junior turning around, maybe it has been BH and I've been oblivious! 

Had a great baby afternoon yesterday, midwife appt showed little 'un is doing good, head down and en route to be around 8lbs...that I can cope with! Also went through birth plan. Eeek! Then I went on to my second and final antenatal class, this one was tons better and very helpful all about bringing baby home. 

I'm in a real dilemma over nappies now though, do I go disposable, reusable or a combination....arrrggghh! 

Anyone else feel time is dragging!? I'm so ready to give up work but another 3 weeks to go yet :-(


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is okay!
Sasha cute u.s pic!! 
I am now on my second week of maternity leave and it's awesome!! I am enjoying it so much!! Relaxing, getting stuff done and catching up with friends!! Also have time to eat really well and exercise all day which is doing wonders!! 

Please girls post some pics of your nursery progress and purchases!! Can't believe how close we are! Xxx


----------



## Bambola

Also, mammy have they set a def induction date???


----------



## jbell157

Yes miss time is dragging soooooooooooo slowly. But I still have so much left to do.

Bam lucky you for getting to be on maternity leave already. We have fall break in a week so I'm definitely looking forward to that.

Mamms I'm glad baby is starting to engage. When is your induction?


----------



## SashaJoy13

Hello ladies :) feels like ita been a long time since we have caught up.

My baby space is nearly ready, we are installing the carseat on Sunday and I'm packing the hospital bag today. We are also installing a mini fridge so we can stock up on snacks and juice in our room so we don't have to go downstairs. I also had an appointment today and I was told I have low amniotic fluid and still borderline high bp. We are keeping an eye on it but if fluid gets lower and/or bp gets higher then I am going to be induced. In other news I just completed my breastfeeding course and recieved a manual breast pump for it! Lol

Anyhow. I want to hear about you ladies!!!! We are all getting so close!


----------



## jbell157

Wow Sasha you are doing so much you make me feel like a slacker! We haven't even gotten the car seat out of the box yet or packed my hospital bag! :dohh: I love your mini fridge idea. I would totally steal it but we have a one story house. 

So far we have washed all Sam's clothes from newborn to 6-9 months as we have no idea what size he will wear. DH went straight into 6-9 months. We have everything in his nursery set up except for the recliner which has yet to be shipped even though I ordered it 2 weeks ago....:shrug: We have his library complete and the cable man is coming Tuesday to install new X1 HD boxes in the house, including his room. We finished purchasing everything I feel that we need right now so its just sort of a waiting game. We are on a one week fall break next week so I thought I'd pack my bag and pull the car seat out then. I will post pictures of the nursery soon.

How is everyone feeling? I've been super crampy and got a lot of random BH's today. Other than that he is just really low so I feel a lot of pressure especially on my bladder!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies, no set date yet just sometime when I'm around 38 weeks so 2 weeks time. Baby is now fully engaged and ready for launch which is good though :) 

I've been taking raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil to help to soften my cervix on the advice of my midwife. Has anyone else been taking anything? Xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell I only seem ready cause I'm off work and with low fluid anything can happen. At least you have a plan though :) can't wait to see the nursery and soooo jealous of your glider (we can't fit one in our space).

Mammy I can't believe how close that is! Hibiscus tea is really good for softening the cervix too, also nipple stimulation(rough and often) can help soften and dialate.


----------



## jbell157

No I'm not trying anything yet. He needs to hang out a bit longer. Especially now because my MIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow. They are taking her off dialysis and insulin and we are going 6 hours away to Florida to see her. She hasn't seen me at all during the pregnancy and we are going down there so she can see me and feel Sam moving around. So much for sticking around the close to home when you're full term! Idk how long we'll be down there but my future SIL is going too and she drives me insane. I'll be sitting there 9 months pregnant and she'll be talking about how excited she is for her wedding that is "only" 6 months away and how its coming up so fast! :haha: So I'm just going to stay strong and silent for my DH. He and his mom aren't super close and he seems to be more worried about me than anything. His brother is the one who is going to be a wreck and I feel like my DH is going down there to be a support for him.


----------



## missusgee

Hia everyone, sorry for not responding until now. 

Had a busy few weeks with work and social events and I'm feeling totally wiped out. I'm also really struggling with hormones/keeping my emotions normal! Spent most of my morning blubbing at work today, so ridiculous! Had another midwife appt earlier and all still seems ok. Phew! 

I have sooooo much to do in next few weeks to get prepared, buy outstanding essentials, pack bags, finish nursery, tidy, clean, make space in bedroom for bassinet. Eeek! 

Hope you're all feeling well in these last few weeks. How have we all almost reached dd already!?


----------



## makemeamammy

I'm going in a week on Wednesday (9th oct) to check favourability. Been told to take my bags just incase! Eeek! Getting nervous now :-/ xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell- I hope your MIL is doing well with the adjustment. And your SIL didn't bother you too much, I think she just really wants a bit of attention seeing as how you and your baby have been hogging the limelight. I hope your DH was able to keep his wits about him as well.

Hi missus! Glad that you are keeping busy. I have to disagree with the "dd already" statement though as I feel it has been dragging. Sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy and keep your momentum going :) I am on board with your mood swings too... it seems rhay they are worse now than they were first tri.

Mammy- that's so exciting! I am sure it will go very well and I am so glad you will finally get to breath easier! :) Oct. 9th is just around the corner!

AFM- had an appointment with OB and she said my AFI (amniotic fluid index) is low. I am at 7 cm (normal is 8-24) and if it falls to <5 I will be induced sooner than later... next appointment to check is Oct. 10 and (like mammy) I have been told to have my bags ready!

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## makemeamammy

Omg sasha! How are you feeling about that? Won't you only be 36+6 then? Big hugs to you! :hugs: you've had a lot of worry over this pregnancy! 

Missus - glad tha you've been keeping busy. I have been too and it def makes the time pass quicker although I agree with how it wipes you out (not that that has made sleep come any easier lol). Have you finished work yet? 

JBell - hope everything is going ok in Florida and that you are managing to stay calm and as hormone-free as possible! A very difficult task at this stage in your pregnancy and with everything else you have going on in your family I'm sure! 

Bam and Emma - how are you getting on ladies? Hope all is well xx

I'm up and down about possible induction still but will only let it go ahead if cervix is favourable. Since baby has engaged I've had a bit of relief and the tens machine my physio gave me helps to distract from the pain I find. :) xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

I will be 36+6 but my Dr says I am measuring large anyways. She says Anjelica doesn't have much room at all and that she is already head down. Plus my swelling has gotten out of control (i can literally push on my foot and make a smiley face indent). We will check my cervix and my fluid at the next appointment... I honestly hope she waits for MIL to come back from Mexico the 15th.

You have been through a lot too mammy. I am glad you at least have a plan in place though... that must help you breath easier!


----------



## Bambola

Hi lovely ladies

We are all so close! Some closer than others!! Mammy and Sasha we will be waiting to hear!! Oh my god it's all so close for u ladies!! 

Sorry everyone is battling the pain that is the last few weeks!! I am doing really well surprisingly feeling great! We are rushing to get nursery finished and this weekend we will pack the hospital bags!! Yesterday mum and I washed all of his little clothes and today I got the car seat installed!! It's starting to feel really REAL lol... 

I'm not nervous about labour and delivery yet... Should that worry me??

Tell me about all your 'going home' outfits for bub!!? I'll post pics shortly xxx


----------



## Bambola

Here are a few random snaps - one is of myself from a couple of days ago - just for a bump shot.. there are a couple from my baby shower (better late than never!) and a couple from the last two days.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7









photo 2.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 5









photo 3.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









photo 4.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 5









photo 5.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emmalg

Hi Everyone!

What a lot has been happening - I've just been so exhausted and busy since finishing work, then had my Grandma staying for a week that I haven't had a chance to check in properly. I don't seem to have posted in 3 weeks so this may be a bit of an essay!

JBell - DH did pretty well with the Spanish in the class actually. It was funny, most people looked petrified and didn't even crack a smile when my Gyn discussed the differences for a first time mum, a second time mum and a fifth time mum who would have a "vagina like a bull ring", DH was following perfectly and gave a great big laugh! :haha::blush:
I hope you feel emotionally a bit more stable now, though I don't generally blow up at people but little things I can usually handle, such as my car battery failing whilst I was double parked, DH was out of the country, on the day I had to collect my grandmother would usually not phase me but had me in floods of tears!
BH contractions! OMG - I have been having so many this time. DH is considering changing MIL's flights because of it but I am sure that I wont be more than 2 weeks early.
Hope all went well with your MIL's move and you managed to cope with your SIL! :)

Missus - Sorry your first class wasn't very useful, what was it about? I am glad the second one was better. Have you resolved your nappy dilemma? Why not begin with a starter/trial pack for re-usable and also have disposable until you see which works best for you, you'll be getting through ~12 per day at the beginning. My DD pooed during every single breastfeed and to start with those were every 2 hours!
Reusable ones are so hard to get here that I use disposable ones though I wanted to use reusable ones. Knowing how many I got through, I have to admit that if I was in the UK, I would probably begin with disposable for the first ~4 months (or at least get a nappy laundering service), then go onto reusable ones.

Mammy - Fresh air and drizzle, hurricane force winds and torrential rain... Anything that's not hot and still will do for me, the wilder the better! It's variety that we lack here all summer but we're rapidly leaving it behind now. Temp seems to drop by ~5deg every couple of weeks now and we're finally seeing some cloud and rain. I never thought I'd miss it like I do!
I can't believe how soon your baby may make an arrival. If you do have to have the pitocin, don't be scared to consider having an epidural. I was terrified of the idea of an epidural but it wasn't bad at all and delivering DD was a breeze with it. I would just recommend having it as late as you can so you can still move around. In Spain I don't think they allow induction without epidural - at least that's why I was given mine though I didn't need the pitocin in the end. Apparently I suddenly relaxed when the choice was taken out of my hands and out popped DD!
I also feel like I have no more room to give! Sometimes my belly button hurts a lot!
I'm under strict orders not to take ANYTHING! Having searched high and low for someone who will do natural birth in Madrid, I found the "pioneer" and she won't interfere with nature at all unless there is a need to. She is great though.
9th Oct!! So soon, fingers crossed that you get some good news when you go! I'm glad that the baby engaging has given you a bit of relief and only go for it if you're happy to.

Sasha - did you manage to go around the hospital? I am so sorry you have been having such a hard time with the swelling and BP. I hope that the induction goes well whenever it happens. So cool that you got more 3D pics!! Well done with the BF course, I hope it helps you get started and that you can get help afterwards too if you need it. Muddling through was quite tough and very painful for me for the first 3 weeks but after that it was easy. I didn't know then that the clinic where my gyn is from also have a lactation consultant - I could have used the help before I even left the hospital.
Good luck for your appointment on 10th too! :) I do hope you'll be able to wait for your MIL.

Bambola - Loved the photos and I am glad you're feeling so good. Don't worry about not feeling nervous. I didn't last time at all, even after my waters had broken I was excited rather than nervous! The calmer you can be during early labour, the better your body relaxes and the more effective the contractions are according to my doc! I don't have a special going home outfit for the baby to be honest, just a babygro, hand-me down white hooded cardigan that belonged to DD and his lovely new blanket!

AFM - right, finally caught up with the 3 weeks!
I started maternity leave on 19th Sept and went on hol for 3 nights to the coast. Then cleaned like mad as my Grandma come over on a last minute visit for a week with a pile of clothes from her and my mum, she left last night so my ears are recovering! ;)
I have got the travel system all ready for a baby, got the old clothes out and washed all the new things. I have packed my bags and in doing so discovered I didn't buy a neutral set of baby gros when DD was born, just two girls' sets so I have to go and do some more shopping! Such a pity! ;)
I'm having a lot of pain in the back of my pelvis on one side, I had some physio which really helped and need to go back again as it gets bad the minute I do things in the house and then doesn't recover. Now I also feel sore or bruised around the groin, though not on the pubic bone.
My baby keeps grinding his head into my cervix too, feels like he's going to break my waters or push his own way out when he does it, it is so painful it doubles me over - I do wish he would stop though I also hope it makes things ready so they move along better than they did with DD.
I feel terrible, I told my mum she could only come out for a couple of days if she comes out after the birth and she keeps saying she's not useful (which is extremely true). I said she had to be useful and do more than just sit there for photo opportunities or nag about going out around Madrid like last time when DD was born as they caused me and (more so DH) a lot of work I didn't need and this time I'll have a toddler to see to as well. I also feel quite righteous having said so - why should I have visitors who do absolutely sweet FA when they come to see me? Either way, it doesn't stop me feeling like a horrible daughter!
I found out the other week - thankfully - that the Doc now has her delivery rooms at a different hospital! We've been doing runs to try and find a good way there, it is a little closer but there is no parking and it is hard to find a way around the traffic. They were also installing a support that must be something like this as it allows you to be supported in positions that really open up the sacrum at the back of the pelvis for an easy pushing stage. It seems a little scary! :)
My second class was on relaxation by a midwife and mostly a waste, my other one on pain management will be by my gyn again and keeps being moved as she keeps being called in for births. It is now on 9th Oct and I am looking forward to it.
I start my foetal monitoring on Monday - I'm looking forward to sitting down with a book for 1/2 hour each week!
I'm also ENORMOUS! I have a bump like I'm sure my mum had when she was pregnant with my twin brothers. I don't know how three and a bit more weeks of growth can continue in there! The photo is in the usual place but I've uploaded it here too. I'm starting to think I just get unusually big, I get so many unbelieving reactions from people who have children when they see me!
 



Attached Files:







bump_36.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## missusgee

Mammy - nope I don't finish work until next Friday. Reeeeeally struggling as my replacement hasn't started (actually not even recruited yet!!) so don't seem to be winding down despite everyone's insistence! 

Emma - I think I'm going to start out with disposable nappys and see how it goes. Main reason being is that a good friend tried reusable and found it added pressure to be constantly rewashing them. I may change my mind after a month or 2 but want to make thing easier for myself to start with. 

Also been suffering from awful back ache. Junior has been pressing down too and it's been soooo painful on occasion that it's stopped me walking. He isn't engaged yet though so need to help him along a bit by improving my pelvis position and posture. I've bought a birthing ball to sit on to see if this helps. 

I'm also not worried about birth/labour....yet! The way I see it is that it's going to happen and worrying about isn't going to help me! I'm sure that will change as it gets closer though. 

It's the after part that scares me, ie coming home and coping with the huge life change an lack of sleep! :-D 

I have bought the majority of essentials so going to start packing mine and juniors bag tonight. Big yay! 

Not sure of going home outfit, probably just a nice babygro and the fluffy pram suit with ears as it will be chilly here I'm sure.


----------



## Bambola

Hey Emma! Nice to hear from u!! Thanks for the update. I hope your little one eases up with the grinding action soon! Lol also I don't think your being a horrible daughter at all.. I totally understand where you are coming from. It's your time and your wishes should be paramount. Its already tough enough without having to be concerned about entertaining people.. Also I think you look fab and very compact still!!


----------



## Bambola

Missus I hope you get relief from the back pain soon- sitting on a yoga ball has certainly helped me! My little one has started to engage and that means 20 daily toilet trips...!!


----------



## emmalg

Thanks, Bambola! It's appreciated but it still doesn't stop me feeling like a bus though! ;-)


----------



## emmalg

I've been having some contractions tonight. Not particularly painful but they are reminding me of very early labour last time. 

Now, I'm 37 weeks in the morning so the baby is officially full term though they're are still 3 weeks to go to my due date. MIL doesn't get here until 19th, so we'd have to wake someone to make them look after DD, it doesn't sound like my insurance has sorted guarantee of payment to anyone yet! I'm feeling a little panicky!! GO AWAY! As much as I am ready for this to be over tonight isn't the time! I at least need to chase my insurance tomorrow! 

I've got my first foetal monitoring in the morning so I'm kind of looking forward to seeing if there are still contractions going on!


----------



## jbell157

Emma sounds exciting! Since you are our resident veteran let me ask you what you think.

Last night I was having lightening pains and some tightening. Woke up this am and had some period type cramps for a few hours (constant, not like contractions) and some low back pain. Sam is engaged and is super low so I'm wondering if this could be early labor or if its just my body practicing? Any ideas?


----------



## emmalg

I think everything has some effect even if it is just the womb getting "fitter" but I do remember having feelings like period pains constantly sometimes in the last weeks last time. The difference after my waters broke (and some time had passed) was that they were on and off and were much more intense (I used to get period pains that would make me sick sometimes and my contractions were getting to that point but better than the period pains as I got a break in between each one).

At the moment mine feel kind of like mild pains I'm definitely noticing discomfort but it's the sort that wouldn't stop me doing anything so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will ease off as I've had worse this time and last time that have gone away again. 

For that reason I'd say it is just practicing because once labour really starts properly it's usually not going anywhere! It has made me paranoid though and I've put a disposable changing mat under my bedsheets! 

I think it has also given DH a kick up the backside to arrange some emergency contacts from his friends at work who could look after DD if we have to go in before his mum arrives. I asked him to weeks ago! All my colleagues are on the far side of town so no good!

Anyway, I am going to try and ignore these and get a little bit of sleep as it's gone 2:30am here and I have an extra early start tomorrow - I just can't sleep!


----------



## jbell157

Thanks! :) I'm glad you're having these practice pains so that your DH gets a move on. Mine says I'm scaring/freaking him out lol. I'll be interested to see what he does when I'm in active labor :haha:

Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## emmalg

I did eventually get some sleep and they seemed to go away which is good! 

My DH was ridiculously calm last time, too calm! He's apparently more worried this time around! I think they typically manage okay and there's nothing like the moment they first get to hold the baby as they've not been carrying it for 9 months.


----------



## jbell157

Well I'm up. I don't know what to do. I'm having back aches that come and go Sam is moving like crazy and I was getting sharp pains really low. I thought they were contractions but they have stopped. Not the back pains though. They seem sporadic so I don't know what's going on. I'm getting pissed off though because I'm tired but too uncomfortable to sleep.


----------



## makemeamammy

Sounds promising JBell. :) I've been up since 5am which is actually a pretty good night for me lol. I would LOVE to go naturally over next few days but fast running out of time before assessment for induction on Wednesday xx


----------



## emmalg

Morning, Mammy, go to sleep JBell! ;-)

I do get intense pain at the front of my bump by my bladder, even into my vaginal wall at times, regularly now from LO pushing down on the nerve endings in my cervix. It is like a stitch in the wrong place and prevents me standing up straight. It only goes away if I lie down for 30 mins. 

As for back pain, I can't help as between my pelvis and slipped disc it always hurts. It is normal for it to hurt as time goes on but that's all I can say. You can paracetamol (Tylenol) for that sort of thing if you need to - at least in the UK you're allowed! 

I hope yours will arrive on its own, Mammy, or if not that things look favourable when you go in for the assessment. Unless of course you don't want them to be so you get an extra few days!


----------



## emmalg

How are you feeling today, JBell?

My contractions stopped as I said and went away so completely that there wasn't even a single BH when I went for my foetal monitoring yesterday which was disappointing! On the plus side baby was very active.

The dr offered me an internal check to see if the contractions had done anything, but said even if I had dilated, I could still be waiting for weeks as it unfortunately doesn't tell you anything particularly useful so I declined. She said she wouldn't hurt, but the midwives did when I was in labour last time and I want to avoid them at all costs if I can.

I've been feeling ill with a stomach upset since the night of the contractions - I'm hoping it hurries up and goes away. :sick:


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone!! 

Emma and Jbell- how exciting that you could both be experiencing early labor!!!! Jbell my friend had a baby 4 weeks ago and hers started with bad back pain and progressed from there so who knows!!

Mammy I have fingers crossed for you that your little one arrives naturally shortly!! 

Can't wait to hear everyone's progress!! Could be any time for anyone now!! 

Xxx


----------



## makemeamammy

Well My bowels decided to have a major clear out last night which was followed by lower back ache and some mild twinges on lower half of bump (first time I've felt anything other than round my rib area). Was feeling hopeful but they've gone now :( assessment tomorrow so I'm hoping it at least did something to help my cervix along. Emma - I haven't slept more than 3/4 hrs in 4 months now and have been in constant pain which only gets worse as time goes on. I'm desperate for it to be over with now. 

Good luck ladies having pains, hope it turns into something for you all xxx


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, if your cervix is favourable will they try a membrane sweep first to give you the chance of avoiding the pitocin?

I never had any clear out last time so I'm assuming my bowel trouble, cramps and nausea are nothing so exciting... I wish they were but I need to wait for MIL!


----------



## makemeamammy

emmalg said:


> Mammy, if your cervix is favourable will they try a membrane sweep first to give you the chance of avoiding the pitocin?
> 
> I never had any clear out last time so I'm assuming my bowel trouble, cramps and nausea are nothing so exciting... I wish they were but I need to wait for MIL!

If I'm favourable then the theory is I shouldn't need the pitocin as the pessaries/breaking of waters should be enough. Consultant said pitocin is used as the last resort so usually it's when women are induced before they're favourable but as this isn't a medical emergency they will leave me be if I'm not favourable x


----------



## emmalg

Oh, good, that must be a relief! FX for you for tomorrow. xx


----------



## missusgee

Wow it's all happening! Can't wait to hear updates ladies!

My mum took a 4 hour round trip to visit me today and do a bit of last minute shopping. It was so lovely but I am now completely shattered so led in a bath run my DH  

Did far too much walking today and experienced some major Braxton hicks, my God they were so intense! Eased off now though thankfully. 

I am so uncomfortable, tired through lack of sleep and my back is ruined. No one warned me about this part! :-D


----------



## jbell157

Well we are getting close at least ;)

At about 3am I finally got to sleep. I was so exhausted the next day and still am today. I'm hoping to go to bed very early tonight but we will see. I still had a backache some yesterday but its gone, then I had some strong cramping pain but its gone as well. I think my body is just gearing up but it could still be quite awhile. I'm starting to hate the whole 37 weeks is "full term" thing because I'm in the mindset that he could come anytime but it's really a small percentage.

I'm sorry everyone is having such a rough time. Just think, its almost over.


----------



## emmalg

Hi Everyone,

How are you all today?

Saha - I hope all goes well at your appt today.

Mammy - I hope things went well yesterday!

JBell - I am loving your other thread, I was crying with laughter reading some of the responses to the things people are sick of hearing.

Bambola - I hope you're still being nice and lucky and feeling great! :)

Missus - Can I borrow your DH to teach my DH a thing or two?! He's been doing a lot of cooking but still hasn't learnt the concept of tidying as he goes so I have to do it all, then I don't get a bath run for me! :)

AFM - Had my final antenatal class last night all about pain management which was actually quite useful. One thing in particular I thought I would share, in case you haven't heard, are that gas and air (this is the first time I've heard of it being available in Spain) has a 20 second delay then is only active for about 30 seconds, so despite everything else going on, if you want it to help, you have to inhale it at least 20s before the contraction starts to hurt. Dr said it is really hard to use effectively. 

I have told DH labour has to start on 19th, the day his mum arrives! That's still 9 days away and I can't help but feel I can't make it through that many days pregnant, let alone the following 9 until I am due and the however long until baby arrives! I found out my Dr won't induce anyone except for medical reasons. She said most summer pregnancies lasted 42-43 weeks because of the heat but everyone went into labour spontaneously in the end. That could mean I end up being last if my little boy is stubborn! I kind of don't mind avoiding induction but I don't want to imagine another 6 WEEKS! :D LOL!

Major issues now with the back of my pelvis, I can feel it moving and clicking - yuck. No more contractions but I'm finally getting what people mean with the carrying a bowling ball between your legs. DD didn't drop very low but this baby has and he still keeps grinding into my cervix. I can't walk when he does it, it's painful enough the rest of the time when I don't feel like he's about to fall out.


----------



## makemeamammy

Sasha - good luck today xx

JBell - I also love your post! So many funny comments! EVERYONE has an opinion on pregnancy! Usually an opinion I didn't ask for too! It's crazy!

Emma - well, I was soft but cervix still high so I decided not to go ahead. I'm back next Wednesday and they said they'd have to book me in then as they can't leave me to go over. I did have some bloody show last night so was hoping I might go myself but it was just a bit and has stopped now. I went and got my hair done today to cheer myself up though :) 

I can't believe your doc will leave you until possibly 43 weeks! I thought there was quite a lot of research saying no longer than 42 out there? Feel awful for you with your pelvic pain - I've been very lucky in that department! All my pain has been in ribs and nothing at all down low.

Xx


----------



## emmalg

Good luck for next week! Having a bit of bloody show is great really it means the cervix is changing so FX for a natural start within the week! 

In Spain I think they usually only let people go to 41 weeks. I don't know if they do regular foetal monitoring in the UK as I left so early in the last PG, but here I have to sit down attached to the monitor for half an hour each week before my Dr appt from 37 weeks. I think after 41 she insists on it it even more regularly to make sure baby still gets what he needs from placenta. She's of the opinion there is more risk in induction than letting nature take its course, that as the placenta ages so the pregnancy should come to a natural end.


----------



## emmalg

https://www.nacentia.com/blog/cada-embarazo-su-tiempo/
Her blog on the subject if anyone is interested, I think it translates reasonably clearly through Google Translate.


----------



## jbell157

I'm glad you're enjoying it! I was just in such a bitchy mood last night I needed to vent. Seems like I'm not alone in the subject ;) It also made it a lot better because now when people say those things I giggle and remember the thread. I think people are starting to think I'm going mad. :haha: Oh well! 

I have decided that I will stop working on my due date if Sam doesn't come. I'm not miserable or anything I'm just having a hard time with the "no end in sight" thing and I don't want to resent him for coming late. I read something yesterday that said the best gift you can give your baby is letting them choose their own birth date. It was really enlightening. So now that I only have 2 weeks left going to work every day is so much easier. 

Emma I think your kind of lucky your doctor doesn't push induction, let alone support it. Here in the states I guarantee they will do it for you at 2 days late! Its ridiculous. And they will PUSH it on you if you are close to a week late. They will not be happy with me if I'm late because as long as Sam and I are healthy and find we are not inducing.

Mams my fingers are SUPER crossed you start on your own! Bloody show is a great sign, maybe you'll go in a few days! 

Well off to eat, I'm starving!


----------



## emmalg

Great decision, JBell! 

One of the key things I've come across a few times is that as daytime mammals we're most likely to give birth at night when we're in our safe place surrounded by our species and our natural predators are also asleep. We're also unlikely to go into labour at times of stress, so for example, other mammals won't labour mid-migration, they will wait until they stop in safety and comfort! In the same way, I think working is likely to delay things due to stress, discomfort, etc. 

Now get through the next few days in work and then take it easy! :sleep::coffee::flower:


----------



## jbell157

Thanks emma! Yeah I think just the stress being lifted has kicked things into gear a little. And the fact that my mom is giving me solid advice. I was getting so frustrated that every little cramp and back ache didn't mean labor but my mom told me that its my body trying to do a little at a time instead of me just being thrown into pain and chaos. So now I have a definitive date to look forward to and I am so happy every time I feel something because I know it means progress. So with that mindset I had some crazy BH's contractions to the point where my mom thought they might be real ones. I went home and bounced on the ball some but they got super intense so I laid down on the couch and they went away. Oh well, its progress ;)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Hi ladies- mammy I'm glad you get to keep going for another week to possibly labor on your own and starting to lose your plug is a great sign! :) 

Emma-lets hope none of us go too far past 40... also the tidbit about giving birth in the night is very interesting!

Jbell- I am happy to be a bitchy buddy with you!!! And I feel the same way with every twitch... kinda like I want it to happen already.

Its funny that at the end of pregnancy we are looking for the same things as the beginning... twinges and cramps, blood, mucus etc. Its really funny to think about!

AFM- my AFI went up! :) Anjelica is healthy and thriving... still head down though not yet engaged... we will check it again next week along with my dilation (fyi mil thinks I will have her the 18th). I am having extreme increases in mucus and potty breaks plus I am exhausted 94% of the time... also as of last night(and according to DH) I am making whimpering moaning pains in my sleep. I woke myself up this morning with a 28 second contraction(from when I started counting) and have had 3 more throughout the day. I am hopeinfg I am not one of those women who is stuck in early labor for a week before it evolves!


----------



## emmalg

My doc says she loves winter because in summer spontaneous births tend to occur so the lady comes in to hospital between 1-3 am and may give birth at 4-7 am and then my doc has to go into the surgery for the routine appointments. In winter she said most people head in 8-10 pm and she's tucked up asleep in bed by 1am! :D

So glad for you about your AFI! 

I have nothing exciting to report! No plug, just period pain type pains but constant, a few BH, baby hurting me so much when he moves at times... Must hang on until next Saturday night at least - not that I want to! :)


----------



## jbell157

Emma I feel the same as you! My braxton hicks have really ramped up the past two days. Yesterday they were crazy intense and today during 3rd and 5th period I was like whoa I really need to sit down. I really hope baby doesn't come too late.

Sasha I totally agree with you. Its so crazy, its almost like a "full circle" type thing!


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone 
Haha I also love that this is turning into a symptom spotting thread!! We have come full circle! 

So excited that your having some contractions Sasha! She may be the first baby for the group!! 

Jbell I have read that when BH ramp up its a really good sign of pre labor!! How exciting! 

Emma your symptoms still sound promising!!! Period cramps is a wonderful indication!! 

I have felt like crap for 24 hours with a continuous headache and mild nausea.. Also have had soft stools and borderline diarrhea for 3 days now- apparently that's also a pre labour sign?? Who knows!! Discharge is also on the increase (tmi sorry) - I had some yesterday that was thick mucus and perhaps the start of my plug? Not sure.. 

I need to stop googling for symptoms! Lol


----------



## emmalg

Ha ha me too! Talk about an obsession with inspecting TP!


----------



## makemeamammy

Lol, no queue jumping now girls :haha: only kidding! Can't wait until baby number 1 makes an appearance and we can all hear all about it :)

I was saying on another thread how ironic it was that you spend 9 months praying not to see blood when you wipe then suddenly you want to see some blood to see your bloody show lol! 

My pains have also ramped up a gear, I had to stop and breathe through one in the supermarket yesterday which got me some great looks from people :haha: and I continue to lose tiny bits of plug everyday although they're not bloody anymore. I think mine isn't going to come in one big chunk, it's just going to be bit-by-bit. (Yuck, tmi! Lol)

JBell - I can't believe you're still teaching! You're doing fab! In the uk they would have ushered me out of the classroom by now lol although we are on half term so DH is home to keep me company which is lovely!

What's everyone doing to pass the time now? I fel it's dragging a bit now so DH and I have decided to catch up on Downton Abbey (not sure if the non-uk girls will have heard of it but its fab!) we always meant to watch it but hadn't so we've gone right back to the start and it's working wonders to take my mind off things! Xx


----------



## missusgee

Hi girls, 

Haha I'm so relieved I'm not the only one waiting/wanting any sign that labour is approaching! I kind of hope to see a bit of plug or something at each (frequent!) toilet trip but nothing to report :-( 

I have finally finished work, big YAY! I couldn't have coped another week so timed it just right. 

Haha mammy sounds a good plan, my 2 weeks will be spent watching crap chick flicks an I may try catching up on that breaking bad series everyone is raving about! 

I had a good chat with DH this morning as he's been really quiet and I thought totally uninterested. Turns out all he gets at work all day is parental advice from colleagues so by the time he gets home he just doesn't want to talk about baby stuff any more. I totally understand this as I got totally sick of the same questions and advice in my work. I just explained that the one person I want to talk to about junior is him so hopefully he'll be a bit more enthusiastic now.....

I'm also having a bit of a freak out as I have everything ready and packed so now all I can do is wait. It's all suddenly become very real. Anyone starting to feel reality hitting home?


----------



## SashaJoy13

CAUTION- this may be insensitive as I am not referencing any of what you ladies have said but I am very tired and need to get this off my chest!

DH and I had a fight tonight as he disappeared for 5 hours and came home sloshed. He has been increasingly more withdrawn though he doesn't notice it and says he spends every waking moment with me... in reality he spends what time he has for errands in the morning (our time?) then goes to work and comes home to say he wants to watch tv or spend time with his brother. I have multiple times requested a night out or time without tv as we only have a limited time before we have a new center of the universe and it won't be just us anymore. Anyhow we got into this huge argument and when I finally fell asleep I dreamed that I went into labor and called a cab, I didn't tell dh that it was happening I went through the labor by myself and right after I gave birth I said "I don't want to see her... just give her away."

I woke up in a panic and a sweat, bawling my eyes out and feeling awful! What kind of a mom dreams that sort of thing???? Its not something I have ever even considered... don't get me wrong I think adoption is a great option for some people but I want to be a mom and I love my baby so much so why this dream??? Am I really so angry with dh that I imagine giving up our child? I am so freaked out and upset with myself as I never would have thought myself capable of such destructive images. I feel so rotten and undeserving of my baby girl right now and I hate this feeling. My heart has plummeted and I can't seem to get it back to feeling right.

I woke dh to talk about it but he is recovering from the alcohol and kept repeating "its a dream, go to sleep" as if I don't need reassurance and comforting.

Again I'm sorry I didn't reference or acknowledge anyone elses thoughts... just needed to get this out... I promise I will reference your life events after I get some sleep and I am so sorry to be so selfish right now, just freaking out a bit.


----------



## jbell157

Aww sasha don't worry about our comments! :hugs:

Let me be the first to say you are not a horrible mom! If you were then I would be too! I'm so sorry you had an awful dream but as hard as it may be try and realize it wasn't you. Idk if you remember a few months ago me and my dh got into it? Anyway for just a fleeting second I wished I wasn't pregnant so I could just leave him and never see him again. It was awful and I felt awful and he was so pissed I would think that. But again It was fleeting and It made me feel awful. 

So because you feel so awful you KNOW you are going to be a great mom and that you already love this little girl tremendously! If you didn't care it never would have effected you so powerfully. 

I know there isn't much I or anyone can say but we have about a gazillion hormones in our body that can make us feel like lunatics and not in control of ourselves. Just realize that you're ok and you didn't do anything wrong!


----------



## makemeamammy

You're not selfish!! Firstly Sasha STOP worrying about forum etiquette when you're so upset! We've all been talking for a loooooong time now, we know you and would never think of you as rude for something so silly as to not refer back to our posts when you've just gone through something so distressing!

Secondly, it is hormones and nothing else!! Have you ever dreamed about being with someone else? I have! Including my maths teacher from school who I can positively assure you I was or am in no way attracted to seeing as he's about 60 and his main hobby when I was in school was rearing sheep!! I definitely would not rather him to my husband, I would rather no man to my husband and having a dream such as that does NOT in anyway reflect your feelings!

It is anxiety, hormones, stress, worry, nerves etc etc plus the added upset of having just had a falling out! Perhaps things got a bit out of hand because your OH had a few drinks in him when you raised your concerns. I know I've learned with mine to always hold my tongue when drink has been involved and wait until the morning. Could you try talking to him again when you are both calm and his hangover has subsided a bit? 

Big hugs, it's not what you need right now and I think a lot of it may be due to both of you being anxious about the impending arrival (as anyone would be!) Your OH was very insensitive to disappear and come home drunk without telling you so close to your due date but I suspect it is his way of coping with his anxieties too. It is inappropriate though and when you are both calm you need to explain to him why him doing that leaves you in such a state of panic when you need him close by (and sober!) now.

Hope you feel better soon honey xxx


----------



## emmalg

Sasha - don't worry, I do hope Mammy's dream made you laugh like it did me and cheered you up a little. It is perfectly normal to have absolutely crazy dreams when pregnant. I have had several, including ones about my ex who was absolute scum, one of the ones I remember best was before DD was born and she was a Border Collie not a baby! 

I do think it was insensitive of your OH, but remembering mine last time they really do go a bit crazy with the pressure of becoming a father. Though we are pregnant for 9 months you'd think they'd adjust to it, but the reality doesn't hit home until the baby arrives. My DH really was a w4nker for at least the first half of my last PG - as I said before, I almost left him. I think they can't help it.

As for us, we become increasingly irrational. I have been neglecting DH's err... needs and the other day was putting the washing on and suddenly decided he was being unfaithful - WHEN? We have only even got one car at the mo, I drop him at work, I pick him up, etc, etc! I had to be a bit more rational to overcome my momentary insanity but it could have easily consumed me! :)

I think if you can let go of or put up with DH's behaviour for a few more weeks you'll see a huge change as soon as your daughter is born. You've got us to rant to in the meantime! Big hugs! xxx :hugs:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thank you so much ladies. I was up for hours over that dream and I am happy I'm not the only one that has had weird/unbelievable ones. And although words can only help so much all of yours really mean a lot to me! Especially the stories, i felt very alone in my thoughts but now see it isnt true. (Love that dream btw mammy) You ladies are completely wonderful, i would lose my mind without you all! I am going to let hubby sleep off his drink a little and give him motrin to start off his day... hopefully he will start talking to me on his own so I don't seem like I'm prying. I am going to ask that he not drink anymore as I need him to be 100% when labor does happen. He is normally much more reasonable so I want to give him the chance to explain himself.

As for etiquette... I told you I would respond to the posts! :)

Emma and jbell- BH all the time!!! Its exciting but can be painful... are you also feeling your pelvis seperate? My OB is convinced that this almost ripping pain I have been having is my hips widening. Ouch!

Bam- I think you are more likely to welcome your new bundle before I am!

Mammy- I am also just watching tv. I sometimes wish I could have company just so I have something to clean! Lol

Missus- so glad your off work and get to relax! :) that's great. I am a little jealous of your talk with your hubby and I hope I can follow your example and get mine to open up.

I am thinking I want to do a light epidural later in labor. I don't intend to walk but I want to sit up to give birth so gravity can help (another "full circle" moment as I had my feet up in the air after the dtd so gravity could help). I am also saying no way to an episiotomy... it seems like it connects two parts of my anatomy that I would rather not deal with together! Lol


----------



## missusgee

Sasha - I wouldn't be too jealous...after our talk he went and f****d up by telling some other girl I have always had issues with that he thought she was fit on Facebook and couldn't understand why it upset me. So now we're not talking and he has turned the tables to make me in the wrong. Wtf!?!?


----------



## makemeamammy

Missus :dohh: men!! 

Sasha, glad you're feeling a bit better now. Good luck with your talk! My DH hasn't been drinking since I was 30 weeks just in case. It was his suggestion and I told him it wasn't necessary but he said he felt better if he didn't. His mother did have a few choice comments about it and what a saint he was and how lucky I am (all of which I agree with but for some reason when she says it it feels like she's thinking I'm forcing him to do it and her poor baby boy is so whipped!)

This has come up a few times as she does EVERYTHING for her hubby and feels her precious boy should be treated in the same manner! DH's dad doesn't lift a finger in the house but he works and keeps her VERY comfortable! I DO work and I was not brought up like this - in my house my dad always did 50/50 with my mum as it was a partnership, my brother does the same in his household and so do we (hubby has NEVER complained about this arrangement) but MIL acts like he is some poor brow-beaten man just for knowing where the dishwasher is! :shrug: 

Families eh?! :) xx


----------



## makemeamammy

Awww ladies!!! Maybe it's hormones but I just went back to the start and read this... :cry: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...kend-february-14-ladies-6-bfps-2-days-23.html

We've all come through the whole thing together - from O to birth (nearly) :happydance:

I am well and truly feeling the love after reading this :hugs: :flower:


----------



## jbell157

Ahh miss men can be idiots! I hope everything gets better. :hugs:

Mamms I know we have been through the whole journey together! It's pretty awesome. And as for your MIL she can shove it. Your DH sounds very sweet to give up drinking. She should be glad she raised such a great guy.


----------



## emmalg

Aww Missus! Hugs! :hugs:

Mammy, what a good DH! Mine's been an angel around the house today - why? He's 2 weeks behind on an Open University module and is a world class procrastinator!

I need to go to IKEA more often, it gives me major BH!


----------



## Bambola

Sasha sorry about your horrid dream :-( how terrible.. I know how traumatic bad dreams can be so I hope your ok now- don't think for a second that because you dreamed it that it reflects your true feelings! Dreams are completely irrational by their very nature!! during my second trimester I became the biggest skank in my dreams and I think I had sex with every man I know... Even my brother-in-law!!! Eeewwww what the!!!..??? 

Missus- men are s stupid sometimes.. They just don't get 'basic' things sometimes.. Hope you can make him 'come round and understand!' 

Mammy - hehe that thread feels like a lifetime ago!! So precious!!

Emma- lol re Ikea! Maybe I should go too!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Oh yeah! My sister gave me this tidbit... she and 2 of her friends have used this method and gone into labor withing 24 hours! Go bowling. She said to rent a lane for an hour or so and bowl to your hearts content. She went into labor less than 12 hours later, her friend was 16 hours and her other friend was 17 hours! All babies were born within 24 hours of going bowling. She said its best to wait until you have 2-3 contraction per day but it worked like a charm for them.


----------



## jbell157

Ohh interesting! How far along where they?


----------



## SashaJoy13

My sister was 39 weeks and her friends were 38! I told dh that if I haven't gone into labor by the afternoon if the 23rd we are going bowling that night :D I hope I go into labor sooner but I am also kind of excited to test her theory!


----------



## makemeamammy

Sasha, what happened at your appointment the other day? I thought there was talk of inducing you at 36+6?

Love the bowling and the ikea ideas lol. My bestie is coming up today to go to a wedding fayre with me (she's getting married next year and I'm her bridesmaid). We only organised it last night and she has a 4 hr drive to get here so I was thinking, now that she's coming all that way it would be so typical if I went into labour! Alas, reverse psychology doesn't seem to work on this child either! Lol! Looking forward to a day out with my bestie instead of sitting waiting for baby though :) xx


----------



## emmalg

Anything that makes a day go faster is a bonus! And wedding fayres are fun, have a lovely day! I only went to one when engaged to my ex. DH and I got married in Gibraltar when I was 8 months pg last time, barely have any nice photos and just had 3 guests! I missed out on all the prep! 

I don't think I could go bowling, my hips kill, my back kills. I'm supposed to be going out with friends and family later as there's a festival on locally to celebrate Cervantes' baptism (he was born in my local town). It's great and you see characters from Don Quixote wandering about but I'm not in the mood! 

Otherwise to pass the time I crazily enrolled on a course about Vikings which goes on until Dec!


----------



## emmalg

I remember what I'd been intending to say! Baby brain! 

I went back and had to read 30-odd pages from JBell's before I got to my BFP! Sasha's roller coaster too! Wow! I remember how upset I felt, it was my 6th month of trying I think and it doesn't get easier trying for a second as you assume you'll get pregnant instantly. 

I'm not going out now. Making the guests come over instead and cooking a curry! Having a bath first to try and relieve some pain but for the record and to make me feel better I just have to say... Oooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuch! I hurt worse than ever today, bloody Ikea!


----------



## jbell157

Mams have a fun day! Sounds so much better than staying at home. 

Sasha I told DH about the bowling thing and he looked at me nervously and said we aren't going to do that right now are we? HA :rofl: someone is scared ;) I told him we'd wait until next weekend. 

Emma I'm sorry you're hurting. Ikea is fun but its in Atlanta and that's 1 1/2 away from me and I can't stand riding in the car right now. When is your MIL getting here?


----------



## emmalg

She arrives on Sat 19th. It feels like a long wait! My pain today is all related to my pelvis but baby is allowed to make an appearance during dinner as the guests can look after DD! LOL! Is that unfair?!


----------



## jbell157

Haha no it's practical! ;)


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies, wedding fayre was fun and we went for lunch too. I'm getting lots of pains today and a kind of 'tugging sensation' in my belly too. :shrug:

Emma, it was a very emotional journey for you and Sasha. I think myself and JBell had it most straightforward out of all of us but it's so lovely to see all our names together getting positives and still together about to go through birth. I think my hormones are making me all sentimental! Lol xx


----------



## missusgee

Ahh it's fantastic reading back through that old thread. Seems like just yesterday in some ways. 

Survived my first day of maternity leave. Was quite bored at one point but have to keep reminding myself to chill out and enjoy it! Health visitor came over and it was really interesting. Lots of info on vaccines, breastfeeding, support groups etc. 

I also spent slot of time on my birthing ball, walking the dog and tidying today and this evening I'm having definite feeling like pre-period pain. You know that feeling when AF is about to start. Really hoping this means junior is getting in to position.....


----------



## emmalg

Hee hee - I'm just worrying DH now... Found this link https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?use=EDD&m=10&d=28&y=13! It calculates the odds that you will have gone into labour by a given date based on your due date. So with MIL arriving on 19th, there is a 11.2% chance that I will have gone into labour by then given that I haven't yet.

I think it is amazing that you have only just finished, Missus. Last time I aimed to stop at 38 weeks but had a week's leave to use. This time I needed the extra time so much, I have been so tired!

I feel mean (but not that mean), whenever DH has a headache, is tired, aches... I have absolutely NO sympathy! ;) In fact I remember last labour since my waters broke first but things didn't moving we had to go into hospital that night and spent a few hours there before being asked to go back in the morning, the next night I had to stay in and DH stayed with me, people were in and out all the time taking my temp and things, so by the day DD was born, DH was very tired and actually said so... then looked at me and I've never seen anyone swallow their words so hard! I actually found it quite funny - I guess I was more used to broken sleep by then! :D I'm waiting for what he'll manage to say this time!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus- fx... af pain sounds promising!

Emma- I found that thread too... and no sympathy where it isn't deserved! Compassion is for people who don't have a miniwatermelon pressing on their bladder!

Has anyone else woken themselves up with cramps? I have whimpered and groaned for 3 nights in a roew but last night I actually semi-shouted out ouch. Woke hubby up and he was literally putting his pants on before I was even fully aware of what happened. I told him it wasn't time to go and it really didn't hurt that bad. I was impressed at how on the ball he was. Anyhow has anyone else had something similar?


----------



## jbell157

Miss af cramps are a good sign! 

Emma I totally know what you mean about no sympathy! I'm a teacher and I'm still teaching! Two other teachers at work were complaining of an upset stomach and a headache. I just looked at them and said I'm 9 1/2 months pregnant... I win. Then walked away. I really don't care how other people are feeling right now. It may be selfish and rude but I just don't care ;)

Sasha I woke up last night twice. Once it was throbbing in my back then it was sharp pain in the front. My DH probably asks me 10 times a night if I'm ok, poor guy. But seems like good signs!


----------



## jbell157

I've been having tightening all day! It hasn't painful just occasionally uncomfortable. Its been going on since this morning and is still happening but its sporadic and not time-able. This is new for me, I usually just have BH like period cramps and low back ache. We'll see.


----------



## missusgee

Ooh jbell exciting! 

No major advancements here, still lower back ache and af like aching. Had midwife appt and she said head is down and 4/5ths....whatever that means!?


----------



## emmalg

4/5ths means she can feel 4/5ths of the head above your pelvis, so 1/5th of the head is in the pelvis (how you divide a head into 1/5ths I don't know!). Over the coming days/weeks it should get lower and lower so she'll record 3/5th, 2/5ths, etc. From 3/5ths the baby is considered engaged.

I'm feeling completely emotionally torn - terrified I'll go into labour before MIL gets here and have to do it alone. I am also fed up of this pregnancy - I want it over, I don't think I can make it to Sat and I am also suddenly feeling quite scared - I didn't go through it properly last time (by my reasoning) as I had the epidural. Yesterday I did loads and loads of housework and had BH in the evening but today I felt ill, my guts were uncomfortable all day, I felt sick but I don't think I have had any BH.. Baby is squirming so uncomfortably too. Sorry, I am just feeling quite... I dunno... crap all round. :-(

Have my monitoring and gyn appt tomorrow with the "other" doctor from the surgery who I saw once in my last pregnancy. She's a white coat type unlike mine and makes me feel a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## emmalg

Oh, and I have to see the anaesthetist at the hospital for an assessment. Not looking forward to that either :(


----------



## jbell157

I'm sorry Emma :( I hope you will make it. Just think baby just needs to stay put 4 more days! Come on baby help your mommy!!! I hope your appointments go well tomorrow. I hate doctors so when you get one you especially don't like its like a mental shut down. But fx everything goes ok and baby stays put!


----------



## emmalg

Thanks!

Your symptoms are sounding very promising! I think it's all progress even if it doesn't ramp up into anything.

Sasha - I did actually wake up one night with abdominal pains can't remember much about it though!

I've also been awful dreams - missing flights, spider infestations...


----------



## Bambola

Emma - I hope that your little one stays put for a few more days and that your apt with the anaesthetist is not too daunting. I'm sorry you are feeling a bit crappy ATM :-( 

Jbell- sounds super promising.. Does it scare you?

Missus- exciting that your baby is making its way down!! That's a wonderful sign!


----------



## emmalg

Hi all,

Thank you! I just felt miserable and sorry for myself - it passed pretty quickly :) A little TLC from DH made me feel better! <3

My dreams are just as bad - a vampire tried to get me last night! :argh:

However, today wasn't so great. I went for my routine monitoring which was good and I had a nice contraction show up, the midwife looked at the chart and said "end of the month", she's anticipating I go overdue! My gyn appt afterwards was a bit of a different story. As usual I had a routine ultrasound and the doc looked to see if the head was engaged (which it isn't much) measured the head and said it was small. Then she measured the abdomen, the legs, etc, and said he's measuring small all round (by a few weeks). His weight apparently hadn't changed from last week either. The Doppler was normal and she said we'd keep an eye on his growth. My next appt is Thurs next week when I'll be 39+3. I'm just hoping now that he arrives between Sat and Thurs as my doc will induce for medical reasons and this could be one. I'm feeling a little bit worried (ok - a lot worried!).

Having lots of uncomfortable BH again tonight - it's been such a busy day I've barely been here all day. Does anyone else just get them in the evening or do I just notice them more?

Any changes JBell?


----------



## makemeamammy

Hope everything turns out ok Emma. :hugs:

I was assessed again today and I'm 1cm dilated, soft and cervix is halfway down. She gave it a good pull and booked me in for Saturday but since coming home I've lost a huge chunk of bloody show so it may well happen beforehand with any luck 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## jbell157

Sounds promising mamms! Fx!

Emma I hate vampires! I'm sorry your appointment didn't go well. I'm sure your little guy is alright! Try not to worry :hugs:

Bam it doesn't scare me. It's exciting but frustrating when it stops like It did. 

I did think I was in labour during 4th period today. I just kept teaching and it eventually stopped. Oh well


----------



## emmalg

LOL! JBell, how old are the kids you teach? What would they do if you did go into labour?!

Mammy, that's fantastic news! FX!!

My doc hasn't done an internal exam yet, she said she would today if the baby's head appeared to be well engaged and on the cervix but it wasn't. I don't think DD engaged before labour and 2nd babies usually don't so I might not get one at all. She didn't want to cause me any discomfort which is nice as I am in enough as it is! I hurt so much down there now - everything seems so much more swollen this pregnancy! 

Did your internal exam hurt? 

I am terrified of having one as the horrible midwife I had before hurt me so much. The doc said she wouldn't hurt me if she did it!


----------



## makemeamammy

emmalg said:


> LOL! JBell, how old are the kids you teach? What would they do if you did go into labour?!
> 
> Mammy, that's fantastic news! FX!!
> 
> My doc hasn't done an internal exam yet, she said she would today if the baby's head appeared to be well engaged and on the cervix but it wasn't. I don't think DD engaged before labour and 2nd babies usually don't so I might not get one at all. She didn't want to cause me any discomfort which is nice as I am in enough as it is! I hurt so much down there now - everything seems so much more swollen this pregnancy!
> 
> Did your internal exam hurt?
> 
> I am terrified of having one as the horrible midwife I had before hurt me so much. The doc said she wouldn't hurt me if she did it!

No it didn't really hurt although it definitely wasn't comfortable when she pulled it. I have a tendency to hold my breath sometimes :dohh: and the midwife had to remind me to breathe and that did make it easier. 

When is your next appointment everyone?


----------



## missusgee

Wow mamms what an update! Sounds like you're going to be the first one to pop! 

Emma I'm keeping everything crossed for you, but like jbell said I'm sure LO is doing good in there.

No more changes here. Still feeling a bit achy and pressure increasing a bit but no sign of any plug/show. Been bouncing on my ball and plan to go for a nice long beach walk today. Firstly as I seem to get majority of BH/movement when walking but also I'm soooo bored! I hope to God I don't go overdue as I couldn't face any more waiting. DH works long hours an he's also goin our tonight (only locally thankfully) so I have a very long day ahead of me :-(


----------



## emmalg

Missus, I did one of the stamp kits from this range to make some pictures for the nursery wall last time. I'm doing one of the foil gilding ones with a boyish theme now. They help to pass the time! 

I also made some origami lights for the room but I can't remember the manufacturer.

https://www.playmerrilytoys.co.uk/section/617/1/djeco-craft-kits


----------



## jbell157

Emma they are 12-13 years old.


----------



## emmalg

I imagine they'd be very excited and expect delivery in the classroom then! I think it's what I would have thought based on all the films I'd seen!


----------



## missusgee

Thanks for the link Emma, will certainly look at getting a few bits to keep me busy! 

Just been on a lovely long walk on the beach with my dog. Treated myself to a bag of chips AND an ice cream, I'm such a piglet! Lol 

Just before I went though I popped to the loo and sorry if this is tmi but there was a massive glob of discharge..it was quite egg white like and no blood in it. Do you think this is normal or maybe the start of my plug? 

Phew I'm exhausted now so time to chill out and bounce on my ball


----------



## makemeamammy

missusgee said:


> Thanks for the link Emma, will certainly look at getting a few bits to keep me busy!
> 
> Just been on a lovely long walk on the beach with my dog. Treated myself to a bag of chips AND an ice cream, I'm such a piglet! Lol
> 
> Just before I went though I popped to the loo and sorry if this is tmi but there was a massive glob of discharge..it was quite egg white like and no blood in it. Do you think this is normal or maybe the start of my plug?
> 
> Phew I'm exhausted now so time to chill out and bounce on my ball

I've been getting that for a few weeks but from what I've read if there is no blood then it can regenerate. Having said that, I'm not sure if it would this late in the day for you. Here's hoping things are starting xx


----------



## missusgee

Thanks mamms, I've not had this before and it seemed too much to be normal amount. It was quite thick and jelly like but clear/whitish. 

Time will tell I guess!


----------



## emmalg

There are some pretty gruesome pics of mucous plugs and bloody shows on internet. I have been hoping for something but only had the tiniest amount. Not even as much as EWCM. So I think it probably is the plug or a part of it! From Sat I want LOTS of signs!


----------



## emmalg

OMG! MIL has flu, she's delayed her flight until Monday but I think she'll be lucky to be well that soon. She has really late diagnosed coeliac disease too and things like this often get her badly as she struggles to absorb enough nutrients to fight them due to the damage in her intestines. 

I feel bad as it made me cry but DH has suddenly pulled all the stops out and is planning a list of people who can be on standby day and night for Noelle. 

My terribly written thread above was supposed to read that it sounds like Missus' plug not mine.


----------



## missusgee

Argghh Emma that's not what you need right now is it! Hope your mil feels better soon and your hubby finds alternatives. 

Major lower back ache today so I'm off for a long soak. Unfortunately DH isn't around so have to run bath myself. Boooo!


----------



## SashaJoy13

My you ladies have been busy, mucus plugs, contractions, back aches... All sound promising.

Emma- ss about your mil! I hope she feels better in time!

AFM- had an appointment today to check my cervix and I'm so sad :( Anjelica is at a -2 and I'm only 50% effaced and not dialated at all. I feel so far behind you ladies.

On the bright side I found a diagram to show babies engagment... 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a27115147/pelvic_station_diagram

Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## emmalg

Sasha, don't worry! I was in labour with DD and not even effaced until just before she was born! X


----------



## jbell157

emma DH to the rescue! He is awesome!

I don't have a bath tub miss so I'm envious of you right now. We are remodeling our bathroom at the moment so we only have the one and it only has a shower. I would love a bath right now as my feet hurt and my bump hurts. Boo :(


----------



## emmalg

Jbell, what you need is a weekend away, nice and locally but in a luxury hotel! ;-)


----------



## jbell157

Sounds good to me!


----------



## emmalg

EEEeeekkk - crap crap crap! I've been having contractions for the last two hours at least, 15 mins apart. Have the neighbour on standby and now I am going to do everything I can to ensure they GO AWAY - I can't have him yet, I need DD looked after!


----------



## jbell157

OMG! Did they stop???


----------



## SashaJoy13

Oh wow emma! I hope they stop for you! Keep us updated fx


----------



## emmalg

Panic over (I think)! I drank a lot, had a bath, had a relaxing lie down with a book and though they haven't gone completely they're way more spaced out. My neighbour has her phone by the bed in case but I feel a lot calmer. I am dreading having to rely on someone who isn't family or going in alone.


----------



## jbell157

Glad to hear it!

So I used to really love my future SIL until she got engaged to my BIL and turned into a humongous bridezilla. Today I realized just how self centered and out of touch she is. She thinks we are having a home birth?!?! She was trying to explain it to my BIL and they just thought it was so hilarious they had to text my husband about it. He was like, umm we aren't having a home birth. So thinking back now, the last time I can remember them asking about me and Sam was in July and we saw them two weeks ago! The problem is the only thing they talked about was their wedding and how long after the wedding they would wait to have kids. Now these people are 36 and I'm 27 so I'm a little dismayed at their immaturity and self-centeredness. Every time I see them I'm sure to ask about wedding progress even though its still 5 months away. But I guess the interest isn't reciprocated. Well of course except now that he could be here any day. Now she seems to think its necessary to ask to be kept updated. Yeah, no I don't think so. I also told my husband that if and when they come see Sam, if they bring up their wedding, which is freaking five months away, I'm going to ask them to leave. They can either come and enjoy this new addition and celebrate with us or they can eff off. 

Of course they aren't the only ones to crawl out of the woodwork but their apathy is the most upsetting. Sorry just had to vent!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell... I love your rant! I agree... you and Sam should get some recognition and the fact they were soooo mixed up on the facts is infuriating I'm sure! And you have every right to tell them to eff off! :D


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma, glad the contractions stopped! 

JBell - LOVE your rant and I can completely empathise as one of my SILs has shown no interest whatsoever. Has never asked how I am or mentioned baby since we first told her. I'm past caring though lol!

Sasha - any updates on when/if they're going to induce you? How's your bp now?

Well, I'm going in tonight for my induction since baby decided not to make an appearance on his/her own. I'm excited but quite nervous after seeing so many articles on here recently about the dangers of induction but I guess it's out of my hands now as they've always said I'm not allowed to go past my due date because of the hydronephrosis and costochondritis and that's only days away now. :shrug: 

Wish me luck ladies... :)


----------



## missusgee

Huge good luck mamms, just think this time tomorrow you could be a mum! Eeeeek!!

Emma -glad things have calmed down for you. It's funny as we're all wishing things to happen/speed up whilst you are trying to hold off. Mother nature is a b***h sometimes!

Jbell-that would also wind me up, they sound very immature.

Nothing progressing here. Had my worst nights sleep so far, my hips are so achy from having to sleep on my side I could cry some nights. Can't wait to sleep on my tummy again!


----------



## Bambola

Omg mammy!!! That is beyond exciting! Good luck!! Can't wait to hear news!! I hope it all goes really well!! 

Emma- glad your contractions have slowed.. Hope you can get the time right! Lol i got excited when I read that you were having contractions!! 

Jbell- lol re your SIL... I swear you find out people's true colors when your preg! I think you should def tell them to fk off if they are insensitive...

Missus - I hope you can get some relief from your pain soon :-( that sucks


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy- gl!!!! Keep us updated and lots of pictures... sending you love hun!

Missus- I agree about the achy hips and wanting to sleep on your tummy! I started making a list of all the things I miss being able to do and that one wasn't on there yet!


----------



## jbell157

Mamms I'm so excited for you. Don't worry everything will be fine :)


----------



## emmalg

Lol, JBell! Vent all you need! Hopefully after the wedding and their first child she'll go back to normal but you may have a bit of a wait on your hands! 

Mammy, I wish you all the best! The fact that your cervix already shows some changes and you had a bloody show put you in a better position for an induction than many women start in, they'll be working with your body not against it. I can't believe we're already at baby arrival time! Keep us informed and don't lose touch! FX. Xxx :hugs:

Missus - it's not just the rest of you hoping to speed things up, I want my baby on the outside too, I'm fighting my own inclinations. By 10 my time last night I was half hoping I'd have him by now! I'm in a bit of turmoil in my own head! 

I'm sorry about your hips, I had that with DD, luckily not this time, I get more pain up and about instead. Everyone was saying how little sleep I'd get when baby arrived but I was desperate for some un-pregnant sleep and when I got it, it was BEAUTIFUL! I did wake frequently for baby but not because I was in pain and I didn't mind at all. I hope it will recover as easily for you. FX it's only days away. 

What else is on your list Sasha? What with having spent the time between babies breastfeeding I'm desperate to go out, dance, get hideously drunk on a couple of drinks and remember all the benefits of hardly drinking! :dance:


----------



## emmalg

Oh yeah! AFM - I don't think they were BH, still getting the odd one far apart but had a lot of mucous (no blood). I think my body is warming up, it needs to wait 54 hours though!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma- I really hope your body keeps them far apart for you till you are ready! :)

My list-
Tie my own shoes
Sit straight up from laying and sitting
Climb into a car without using the handle
Put on pants while standing up
Wear real jeans
Drink an ice cold beer (Newcastle Warewolf only comes out once a year)
Dtd in more than 3 positions/kiss while dtd!
Get in and out of my own bath
Eat sushi
Stand for more than 45 minutes without getting swollen ankles
Sleep on more than my side (belly, back, half off the bed!)

I could go on forever!


----------



## emmalg

I'd add:

Turn over with out having to wake up and half sit up
Be silly with DD
Feel sexy or anything other than whale-like!

My contractions are starting again... I also (despite having huge misgivings initially) had a very gentle feel for my cervix, not to see if it was open though I've read some women do, but to see where it was and how it feels... easily reachable and very soft! 

Two nights, baby - wait two nights!


----------



## emmalg

I wonder if Mammy has gone in yet? I'm very excited!


----------



## makemeamammy

Not yet Emma! Still here! Just heading in shortly xx


----------



## emmalg

Big hugs then! We'll all be thinking of you xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy gl... my thoughts are with you today... so excited for you.

Emma- sounds promising for going into labor but I understand how conflicting it is to want it and dread it! Just take it easy... and on the bright si de if you did go then you and mammy might have the same birthday for your babies


----------



## jbell157

Mamms good luck! Any updates yet?

Emma - you hanging in there?

I've been having contractions for the past hour about 10 minutes apart. They don't hurt they just feel really weird.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Yay jbell exciting... keep us posted, hope it turns into the real thing for you!


----------



## emmalg

Mine were like the other night, uncomfortable but went away again. It's just gone 6 am here and I was woken by a pretty painful one which left me feeling quite nauseous.

I doubt this is it though as it's unlikely to happen during the day... Or so says my dr based on years of deliveries.

Keep us update JBell.


----------



## jbell157

Just woke up. Still having contractions. More painful. Going to start timing them.


----------



## Bambola

Good luck Jbell!! Sooo excited for you!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jbell157

Yep they stopped. I'm really mad/frustrated! They were going really well and poof they are gone.


----------



## Bambola

Nooooooo that sucks... What about your waters or a bloody show???


----------



## emmalg

Lol! I feel for you JBell as I'm getting them every night now but I'm hoping mine stop whereas you're hoping they continue! I just hope it goes the right way around for us! 

I only have about 26 hours before MIL will be here so either he'll arrive tonight or he'll wait until November!


----------



## jbell157

Lol. Send me your magic labour dust emms!

No bam no waters or bloody show :(


----------



## emmalg

I feel a bit out of my depth too. I've really no idea what to expect from labour this time as it began with my waters breaking last time. I did have contractions after that but they came and went too. I suppose each labour is different, maybe this time I'm having a long pre- labour phase but the more my body does in advance of my water breaking and going to hospital this time, the better.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma at least if your contractions hold off for the next dayish then your mil will be there at a reasonable time!

Jbell they will develop I'm sure... and contractions are good, they mean you are dilating... the more your body works now the better and easier labor will be.

Bam how are you doing hun? Anything fun happening for you recently?

AFM nothing to report with the exception of MIL having her sister and niece come over and they are supposed to stay till next weekend! Talk about being blindsided... I am not in the mood to entertain!


----------



## jbell157

Yeah I am glad I'm at least having contractions. It makes me hopeful that I won't go too overdue. 

Sasha how rude! I plan on trying to send some type of message saying that we don't mind people visiting but please do not show up unannounced. You really need to ask before coming over. Maybe you should give them that message now ;)

Hope mamms is ok...haven't heard from her


----------



## missusgee

Sasha - say what!? How are you even hosting/entertaining right now!? I am so antisocial at the moment, I can only just about cope with DH being around!  

Jbell/Emma - how annoying for it to be stop/starting. I just assumed once contractions started that would be it.

Nothing new here. AF cramping has ceased and I feel fine. So much pressure on my cervix yesterday when I walked but today I'm walking fine. Do you think this may mean he has moved back up!? No more mucus or any sign of show. It's like being back in the 2 week wait..desperately trying to analyse every twinge and possible sign. 

I am just so desperate for him to arrive now! 

No update from mammy....hopefully no news is good news!


----------



## emmalg

... Just woken up from a nap to a painful one again, it's 5:30pm here now so it seems like a pattern for me. Each time they come back the intensity is greater but not necessarily the frequency. 

I'd just retire to bed with exhaustion, Sasha, and make sure they feed you regularly! I'm sure the the of them can look after themselves as well as you! 

I don't necessarily think that the lack of pressure means the baby's moved back up, he might just have moved off a nerve or tilted his head.

As for Mammy, if they've gone for inducing by using prostaglandin pessaries and breaking her water like she mentioned I expect she'll have about 24 hours in which they'll be hoping labour will get going without pitocin. When my waters broke I had 24 hours, then they tried pessaries, then I was being prepped ready for pitocin induction to try and have DD at the 48 hour point but she beat them to it. I think we're unlikely to hear anything for at least another 6 hours or so by which time it'll be night there. Still got my FX it is all going well!


----------



## jbell157

Thanks for the info Emma! It's so awesome to have a BTDT mom hanging with us!


----------



## emmalg

It is just a guess though!


----------



## jbell157

But an educated guess ;)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Missus sooo good to hear from you... we are in the same boat as far as progression. Sometimes I feel thay Anjelica is tr ying to push her way out and then I feel her in my ribs again! Lol

I am very very anti-social right now... I have kind of just locked myself away and don't go to the living room unless hubby is home.

I can't wait to hear from mammy... don't sell yourself short Emma, you have been very very helpful through this entire thing. I love the info you shsre with us!


----------



## jbell157

Miss those AF cramps are braxton hicks and they are a good thing. Also, baby on your cervix is a good thing too! Between the two you should be effacing and dilating some. There are some days when Sam is pressing so hard on my cervix I feel like he is going to claw his way out and some days nothing. I don't think your little guy is still moving around, its probably just the angle on your cervix. And as for being back at the TWW! You are totally right! Its weird how pregnancy comes full circle! Who would of known!


----------



## emmalg

How many more nights can this go on?! As a second time mum I seriously never expected anything like it but I've had 10 minute apart contractions tonight, really quite uncomfortable ones. I was feeling paranoid my waters were leaking when I was out earlier but they don't seem to be. I'll cry if that's how this labour starts in earnest. Though it wasn't traumatic last time, it wasn't what I'd wanted and didn't go anything like I thought it would. This time I've a much more open and accepting attitude to everything except my waters breaking first. However with these contractions, if the waters do go things will probably be very different. 

I'm getting scared to sleep in case I wake up in labour tonight! As if being awake could change anything!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Just relax as much as you can emma... your mil will be there soon so its okay


----------



## jbell157

Hang in there Emma! Everything will work out :hugs:


----------



## emmalg

Made it, end of panic! DD will be in nursery now until she just before she arrives! I'm hoping she gets here okay! 

That'll be the end of my symptoms until I'm overdue! Lol!


----------



## makemeamammy

Baby GIRL born at 12.54am this morning only 2 days early weighing 7lb 8oz. Will update with birth story when we are home and settled xx


----------



## missusgee

Fantastic news mammy, enjoy your first few hours of being a mum! Ahh this really is wonderful news to wake up to! :-D xx


----------



## emmalg

Wonderful news! I'm so happy, I hope all went well! And... My guess at timing was bang on! ;-)

Jbell, have you mentioned these contractions to your OB? I've been doing the dangerous thing of symptom checking on line (I hope my mum never gets the hang of the internet)... and it definitely sounds like pre-labour/prodromal labour. My next appt isn't until Thurs but I'll obviously mention it then.


----------



## jbell157

Hurray mamms! Congratulations! 

Emma I won't see my OB until Thursday. I'll probably mention it then if I haven't gone already. I'm so glad you made it :)


----------



## Bambola

Omg the first baby of the group Mammy!!! Congratulations!! So happy for you!! Hehe 

Emma I'm glad you can breathe now and relax a bit!! You poor thing! It's been a bit of a crazy panic for you! Lol 

Sasha- I'm doing ok thanks..! Made myself stop symptom spotting so I wouldn't go nuts! I just hope he comes soon!  I hope that your fam isn't putting any additional stress on you ATM... I can't think of much worse! Your so tolerant! Any more symptoms?? 

Jbell- sorry all has ceased :-( I was so excited for you!! 

Missus- I know what you mean about all the symptoms going and now just wanting it to happen!! Lol


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy congrats :) I'm so excited for you!!!!

Emma thank goodness your feeling better and able to relax!

Jbell you and I can just wait and see what happens

Bam I agree symptom spotting is kinds frustrating.

My next appointment is also on thursday so we will see if anything happens between here and there... going bowling tomorrow night so if nothing else I hope Anjelica is engaged!

I can't wait to hear more from you mammy!!!


----------



## emmalg

Good luck with the bowling! I mentioned it to DH the other night but I don't think I could physically manage it! 

Mil and DH and DD all going to supermarket now I can't wait! I'm looking forward to my first bit of time alone in ages! Don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma I am not saying I will be any good at bowling... odds are I will be a gutter queen... and granny bowler... but ita about having fun... getting the blood pumping and its a good way to have one more night out before her arrival :)


----------



## jbell157

Have fun bowling Sasha!

Bam I don't blame you for stopping symptom spotting. It will drive you crazy.

AFM, I'm exhausted and grumpy and don't feel good and am sick of stupid braxton hicks. I keep telling Sam he can come out now. I'm also sick of everyone at work and their comments. yes, I'm still here, and no obviously I haven't had the baby yet.


----------



## SashaJoy13

I think they only thing I hate more than "your so big" is "oh your still pregnant?"


----------



## emmalg

I hate catching sight of my reflection side on now. It scares me. DH took some pics if me the other day, front in you can't tell, side on...! MIL saw me side on and said i'm so big you'd actually think I was putting it on! Thanks! 

Something has changed for me tonight, can't tell exactly what, fewer contractions but baby feels horribly low, I can feel hiccups and movement right down into my vagina and bowel.


----------



## jbell157

Here's hoping emma!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Sounds like a calm before the storm dear.


----------



## Bambola

Jbell - don't know how you can deal with consistent moronic comments... I would go nuts!! 

Sasha- if bowling works For you I am going too!! 

Emma- isn't it the weirdest feeling with baby's hiccups in the vagina!!?? It's been happening to me for awhile as my little one has had his head halfway in my pelvis for a couple weeks!! Lol


----------



## missusgee

And the classic 'ooh you must not have long left now/haven't you had it yet?'. No moron, what does it look like!? Firstly I am quite aware I will be pushing 8lbs of baby through me in a matter of days and secondly do you see me holding a baby. No! 

Ugh. Stupid people say even stupider things.


----------



## Bambola

I had an OB apt today and he checked my cervix and then did a Stretch and sweep!! Now I have mild cramps!! Also a bit of bleeding which is normal apparently.. Who knows!? He said my cervix is soft and I am already 1cm dilated.. Thinks I will have baby by early next week but just in case I don't, he has booked me in for an induction next Thursday morning (31 October) when I will be 40+4!! All seems crazy..! 

Also despite baby having been in the perfect position since day one, in the last week he as flipped so while he is still head down, he is facing up instead of facing down towards my spine... Could be a little prob but we will see.. Anyone else have this??

Anyone nervous/scared/worried..??? I'm not scared but getting a little anxious. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## jbell157

How exciting Bam! Baby being flipped like that means you may just have back labour. You'll be ok though. How neat that you might have a Halloween baby

Yeah miss that pisses me off too. Yesterday a lady told me "I wish I could just shove a basketball up my shirt and get 12 weeks off." I had had it at that point so I pretended to hand her my belly and said here! Take it! Please! It can be your turn, I'll let you. Ugh people are dumb. 

Emma are you still hanging in there?


----------



## missusgee

That's great news bam, atleast you have a date to aim towards! 

I have a midwife appt a week today where I have the choice to have a sweep if I want one. Other wise just wait until 42 weeks and they will induce. Hope to God little man shows up naturally before then as it seems an eternity. 

I weirdly don't feel nervous about labour, I just want to get started and meet my little man. Patience is not a virtue I posses! 

I am definitely anxious about what comes after and life as I currently know it being a hell of a lot different! 

No advancement here, no cramping or anything. In other news I managed to do a bit of ahem, maintainence 'down there' this morning, jeez it was hard work but I feel happier now :-D


----------



## Bambola

Bahahaha Missus- thats hilarious!! I can't do maintenance anymore so had to put my dignity aside and let hubby do it... I told him to go easy and just tidy up and make it neat... Well.. Instead he gave me a fricken landing strip and now I look like a bloody porn star..!!!! Obviously it was too late by the time I saw what he had done in the mirror!! At least we are 'ready' in that capacity!! Lol

Jbell - you are soooo nice to these people...! I would have assault charges pending by now.. You will be a great mum


----------



## emmalg

That's very exciting Bam! With some luck it won't be long! From memory things I read last time said, the more like a hammock you can make your bump the more likely he'll turn his back into it, so resting your elbows on a worktop if standing and lean forward, lean on a birth ball whilst kneeling, etc. Also sleeping on your left should help. Don't slouch on sofa or recline as it makes the hammock go the other way so he'll have his back to yours then. 

I can't believe you handled that last so well, JBell, I think I'd have turned violent! 

I woke with pains twice in the night but I've not had anything consistent again in the evening. I knew MIL arriving would stop it!

I'm so glad I accidentally pressed "Go Advanced". I'm in stitches now! I need to do maintenance - need to find my charger then get hubby shaving his head so MIL doesn't wonder at the noise!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Lol wow ladies so much going on! I literallt bought razors for maintenance last night with hubby... I don't know that I will go all smooth but maybe trim up a bit. I wonder if huby will help me!

So exciting talking inductionand sweeps... I sincerly hope bowling will help me tonight. My sister said it takes overnight to kick in and I have another appointment on Thursday. .. I figure the least it will do is help set me up to dialate! :)


----------



## missusgee

Hahaha bam, if only men took that approach to all tidying we'd be sorted! 

Been up walking around most of today and hoping it helps. Tomorrow's plan is the deep clean the kitchen and scrub the cupboards so maybe this will get junior in the right position for evacuation!

MIL keeps offering to come and keep me company, how do I keep saying no without offending her!?


----------



## emmalg

Is she local to you? If so why not suggest a walk, lunch or coffee out whilst you still can? That way you keep her happy but only have to endure it for a short time on your own terms. I don't know how I'm going to cope if MIL stays a full month, I'm too talkative but she takes it to a whole different level! 

I've been trying to do some hypnobirth things I had for last time, still suffering with either not being able to settle or it zonks me out within minutes. Might ask MIL for help as she is a qualified hypnotherapist!


----------



## missusgee

No she's not exactly local, about an hour's drive away so if she visits it would be for a good few hours if not the full day. I love her to bits but just can't face the effort of entertaining/making conversation. Sounds awful I know :-( 

Ooh what's hypnobirthing? And what do you hope to get from doing it?


----------



## emmalg

It's about using self hypnosis and deep relaxation to help you through labour, increase the endorphins you're releasing. I just can't stay awake to listen though and imagine I'd not concentrate on it in labour so I wanted to try anchoring which means tapping or pressing somewhere like your earlobe, wrist, etc, whilst you go through it, then in labour you can use that association to help you get back to the relaxed state more quickly.


----------



## missusgee

Ahh ok. Thanks for the mp3's, I'll pop them on my phone so I can give it a go! I'm up for trying anything like that. 

Oh another new thing, 3 times in the past 2 evenings I've heard cracking/clicking bones from where junior is, I've not experienced this so far and it freaked both me and DH out. I'm hoping this is a positive sign of him getting into position.....


----------



## jbell157

I've been trying to keep up with maintenance down there and as a matter of fact tried to "scape" it up this morning. Bam your husband is awesome if he helps you out! My husband would be like :saywhat: :rofl:

Miss it sounds like your bones are loosing up for labour. Definitely a good thing :thumbsup:

Sasha good luck with bowling! If it works for you I am totally going tomorrow.

Emma my friend Karen did hypnobirthing and she loved it. Maybe you can find a way to get it to work for you?


----------



## emmalg

I went to get waxed before my hol in early Sept and the last place I tried (I'm searching for somewhere they do it properly and don't leave it all broken) that I was quite happy with only has a bench seat you sit on the edge of - no one could get under my bump like that now, they'd have to balance it on their head! :) Isn't it funny how it has been on all our minds to tidy up down there before the big event!

Missus, do you mean a click from the bump rather than you? I've had that a few times, really odd, apparently it is normal but there seem to be a lot of disagreements about what it is. Don't forget to PM me an email address to send them to! :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Omg emma... if your baby is born in another what week your kids will have the same birthday??


----------



## emmalg

I know! I'm hoping he's not on time! Early rather than late but I want to be here for her birthday not in hospital as I have to stay for 2 days. The coincidence is amazing, that I ovulated on the same day in Feb both years and that both times after months of trying that was the successful attempt! Honestly, the chances must be small!


----------



## SashaJoy13

My dh and his brother were born within 3 days of eachother! Lol

I am heading out bowling!!!! So excited!


----------



## Bambola

Thanks Emma for those tips re posterior baby. I am going to try now!! Also I hope that the dates of your impending arrival and DDs birthday don't conflict!! Fingers crossed!! 

Sasha - have fun bowling!! Lol hope it works!!! Let us know. 

Missus- I have heard that if used properly, hypnobirthing is AMAZING! Like you can literally have a pain free birth if you master it!! 

I am having an early epidural as soon as I get to hospital... It makes me feel more at ease right now! Especially if I am going to have back labour now!!


----------



## Bambola

Just had my bloody show...! Oh my goodness


----------



## missusgee

Yay bam! Hope things progress quickly for you!


----------



## emmalg

OMG! Me too!

TMI alert - I've been having a bit of mucous like ECWM for days, then as soon as I got up this morning I felt suddenly like something was coming out, it was just a lot of mucous, popped to the loo just now and had loads and loads more this time thicker and tinged pink! :) I am so excited!! Knowing my luck it'll be days and days yet but I hope not!

Are you excited Bambola?!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Yay Bam and Emma... that's great news. Fx that it all goes quickly now.

AFM- I had soooo much fun bowling but it was exhsusting. Played 3 games with an 8lb ball and was there for 3 hours! My upper legs are exhausted but it was great fun. As far as symptom spotting goes I have had an extream uptake in mucus as in easily the size of an egg... also lower back pain and hip pain combined with cramping that goes from "I have to go potty" to "since when do I get my period?" Anjelica is very active and feels like she has flipped to her side from being sunny side up. I woke up and felt oddly calm... despite hotflashes and feeling like I live on the sun. Hubby said I am very zen this morning! :) I have 11 hrs before my sister says labor would start from bowling so we will see how the day progresses. If labor doesn't start then I have an ob appointment tomorrow morning.

Fx for all of you ladies... keep me updated


----------



## emmalg

That sounds like it could be your plug! Very promising symptoms!

AFM - I've started contracting again after a few nights off! Wooo! DH doesn't even know this yet, he was "too busy" to talk to me as he arrived when MIL and I were cooking and he was putting things on the table, talking to his MIL and I've not been able to get a word in edgeways!


----------



## jbell157

So jealous of you ladies. I just keep having these stupid pains and I've started realizing they don't mean jack. They are just annoying and I've chosen to ignore them. FX this is it for you!


----------



## missusgee

I'm with you jbell! I keep having slot of pressure on the cervix and lower back ache but not mounting to anything noteworthy and no sign of show so trying to relax. Starting to get proper fed up though.


----------



## Bambola

Missus and Jbell- I'm sorry :-( how frustrating.. I'm sure something will materialize in the next 24 hours!? I had absolutelyno sign before my show so could happen any minute?? 

Emma and Sasha- yay!! Sasha def sounds like your plug! I hope bowling did the trick!! Can't wait to hear updates!! Emma my show was not just tinged, it was like (tmi) full brown/red like hardcore!! I lost the last bit of it overnight.. Had pressure but no contractions :-( 

Emma I hope that your DH doesn't neglect you because MIL is here!! You need to be the centre of attention!!!


----------



## emmalg

My contractions stopped again. Grrr... At least I've been able to sort the hospital bag and I have a few things to do tomorrow, including my appt and actually putting the reassembled cot into our room. 

Lol! Thanks Bambola, DH isn't neglecting me because his mum is here, rather his mum is just such a non-stop talker there is no anyone else being the centre of attention but she's always telling me to rest, put my feet up, etc. I find her exhausting at times just from sheer volume but she's very helpful. I was quite cross with him though but I did pick a bad time to tell him I needed to talk to him.


----------



## emmalg

Eeek - woken up and they are much closer... I'm getting up for a bit too time them as I actually think I may have to call... :happydance:


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma that is great... keep us posted!!!


----------



## Bambola

Eeeeeeee!!! Go Emma!! This is it!!!!


----------



## emmalg

Well, they are not completely regular typically 5-7 minutes but some closer some further apart. I spoke to MW and have to wait for them to be closer and more regular. So sleepy now but I can only sleep in between them!


----------



## emmalg

Sorry, I'm taking over! I had a shower once the hot water was on and they went down to every 10 mins. Went to my appt this morning foetal monitoring only showed one ctx but midwives said he'll probably come tonight if I sleep now as I'm shattered. Doc said same. 

Doc did internal to check it was just plug I'm losing which it is and said I'm 2cm dilated, baby's head is well placed on top of my cervix. I feel like throwing my cervix a party as it is the first time it has done me any favours in either labour! :happydance:

TMI - however since yesterday I've been constipated and that is doing me no favours. It's so hard apparently that it is probably blocking progress now and will certainly interfere with labour so I've been given some stuff to use. Then if it hasn't cleared I'll have to have an enema once I get to hospital.


----------



## missusgee

Aww Emma you're not taking over, we need updates! Great to hear your cervix is behaving and it may be all over by tonight!

Eesh, constipation is a nightmare at anytime so to have it happen now is not what you need! I haven't suffered from it since probably 1st tri. 

I am seriously hoping something really happens today. Had so much pressure on cervix lastnight and niggly back ache but it eased after a bath. 

Poor DH is on the edge, he think my waters have broken everytime I get up to go to the loo in the night and keeps dreaming about water. Hehe. 

Right I'm off to bounce on my ball :-D


----------



## Bambola

Emma that is wonderful news!!!! So excited! Can't believe it's nearly time for you!! Keep us updated- hope constipation subsides!

Missus- fingers crossed Hun- it may all just happen at once for you!!! 

I have had no symptoms since my show except more mucus plug and a little pressure!! Common babies!!!!!!


----------



## jbell157

How exciting! Things are starting to happen. Other than feeling miserable and being frustrated with these random pains and whatever they are I've had nothing. I'm at the doctor now so we'll see what he says.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma- you hijack away... I am sure we are living vicariously through you right now!

Missus- really hope it starts progressing more for you!

JBell- same kind of boat hun... not much exciting! But it will get there

AFM- I saw dr today... less than half cm dialated still only 50% effaced and very high cervix... Anjelica went from a -2 to a -3 station so she doesnt want to come out no matter how much I pester her...

One of my close friends is 39+5 and she went bowling the same night I did... her water broke at 940 this morning so I'm very jealous!!! And that is that!

Keep me updated ladies... I feel like I may be stuck here for another 3 weeks!


----------



## jbell157

Sasha I'm sorry. You could totally go into labor at anytime! One of my doctors won't even do cervical exams because he says they don't tell you anything. 

My other doctor however likes to do them and I just got checked. I'm 3 cm dilated and 50% effaced! It's just encouraging to know that all these pains and what I thought were contractions are and that they are actually doing something!


----------



## emmalg

I'm feeling really fed up. Nothing much this evening but with a chattering MIL, tired and stroppy toddler I'm not surprised. I slept for hours as they thought it would help. I think I've cleared my bowel (though scary to use the suppository gel was great, so fast acting) may well have filled it full of chilli and rice but that's the nature of things!

I just had a warm bath and afterwards got paranoid my waters were leaking but it was the biggest bit of show yet which raised my spirits! 

Jbell, that's great news! I knew all this wasn't in vain! 

Sasha, that's still doing better than when I went into labour with DD. How dilated you are makes little difference to when you go into labour but it does mean your body is preparing and doesn't have to do that bit of work on the day! 

FX for more symptoms for everyone!


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi ladies, sorry I've been so rubbish at keeping in touch. Haven't read through messages properly but just a quick update to let you know baby Aibhlin (pronounced Avelyn) and I were discharged on Tues pm only to be readmitted on Wednesday am as she had jaundice and had to go under the lamp. Still in hosp but hoping for home in morning. feeding going so-so, first 2 days were HARD but much better since! Will update properly and read through when we are home and settled. Xx


----------



## jbell157

So glad she is getting better and that feeding is too. Don't worry about us we are just hanging around ;) 

Love her name btw! Hope to see pictures soon.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy I am sensing warm thought to you and your brand new baby girl just keep in touch when you can and don't worry about us for now :)


----------



## emmalg

Gorgeous name! I'm looking forward to seeing some pics, and hope she's making a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Bambola

Congrats Mammy! I also love your name choice! I hope you get out of hospital soon so you can enjoy baby girl at home! Stay well xxx


----------



## makemeamammy

Ps, haven't read everything but my labour was all in bum and felt like constipation and pressure down there rather than in tummy so here's hoping ladies x


----------



## missusgee

Mammy it's great to hear from you. Hope your LO is better soon and you get to go back home! 

Funny you say that your labour was all in the bum as I'm now terrified. At the risk of tmi, I have a really bad case of haemarrhoids :-( started yesterday evening and has got worse overnight. Kept me awake all night and in so much pain this morning I'm a sobbing mess. DH ran me a bath to help and I've just called local nurse who says she needs to pass it on to the make Dr in the next village. Oh I'm so embarrassed! Nurse said it's a sign of imminent labour but right now I reeeeeally don't want it to happen until I get this sorted :-(


----------



## jbell157

Aww miss I'm sorry. It's nothing to be embarrassed about as I'm sure there is nothing you could have done to prevent it. I hope they can give you something or do something to ease your pain. 

AFM I've had tons of random and painful contractions waking me up all night. unfortunately they are gone. Oh well nothing can get me down today as its my last day of work! :happydance:


----------



## emmalg

Aww missus! I had one pop out the day before yesterday too, the first day I was constipated and I had been trying so hard to avoid them. I had had them a few weeks after DD was born last time, or at least that's when I noticed them. 

I was stupidly too embarrassed to get them treated before but now I know that they are incredibly common for pregnant and recently pregnant women I am happier about it this time! The sooner you get something for them the better. X

I have had several painful contractions overnight and this morning but nothing regular. Really gutted, after all yesterday's educated opinions I thought I'd be holding my baby by now!


----------



## missusgee

Thanks girls, pregnancy is just soooo glamorous! So much so I'm led in bed with a bag of frozen peas between my butt cheeks. I kid you not! 

Aww Emma sorry you are still waiting, these babies are in no rush are they!?


----------



## emmalg

They aren't at all are they! 

Lol! Keep the peas handy! I had some stitches after DD was born and you also feel a bit bruised. I'd never heard of doing this before but the nurses would bring a rubber glove filed with ice and stick it inside one of the gauze and cotton wool type of maternity pads for me to wear. I highly recommend it for local pain relief! Just make sure there's some fabric between you and the ice pack!


----------



## Bambola

Missus - don't be embarrassed! It's so common. I just hope it doesn't cause you too much grief. I'm sure it will be fine as you can treat it now! 

Emma- sorry lovely! I honestly thought your angel would have been here by now too! Hopefully today FX!! 

Mammy- a bit jealous that you have 'Done' the whole labour thing already!! I'm so nervous but not letting myself get scared!! 

Jbell- congrats on finishing work dear!!

It has now been over 48 hours since my bloody show and nothing.. Barely a twinge!! Hehe


----------



## emmalg

My bloody show is going on and on but I'm kind of glad. I was about to go for a walk (between showers - so glad the rain has started) but thought I'd shower and decided to give myself another "unbunging" treatment first. What's wrong with me?! Now I don't want to stray far from the toilet and I want this walk desperately to see if it'll get these contractions going more effectively. 

Are you doing anything special to celebrate, JBell?


----------



## jbell157

Nope lol. My principal just sent me home. So went and got some breakfast and now I'm going to play some video games and bounce on my ball. 

Emma it can't be too long now!


----------



## emmalg

I feel great for my walk! Whether it will do anything or not I don't know! I went much further than I intended as someone has been fixing fences so I couldn't get back onto the estate I live on easily and was bugged by flies all along the field edges instead. The pressure felt unbearable at first but the peace and quiet and just moving a bit was great!


----------



## jbell157

Yay Emma! I think I may go for a walk then


----------



## emmalg

It seemed to do something. Had contractions building in intensity ever since but they're irregular though they were heading to be less than 5 mins apart. They got better and I had a shower - were perfect in there - then MIL was chatting at full volume on her phone downstairs and it drove me insane and they got further and further apart. Went outside then for a short walk with DH. Don't know if it helped get them back as now my back just kills. Hope MIL can manage to shut the F up for the rest of the evening I think I've had an adrenaline surge that's killed all potential labour feeling.


----------



## jbell157

Ugh that sucks. Sounds like she's doing more harm than good. I walked for 30 minutes and came in and did an hour of nipple stimulation. Tried to take a nap but DH just woke me up. I'm having some pain so I'm going to try and bounce on my ball.


----------



## missusgee

Good luck girls, hoping the next 12 hours sees things really happening for you! 

Afm, well I have done a complete u turn and hoping junior isn't ready yet. I am in so much pain with my haemmarhoid I just don't know what to do. I know the pain will pale in comparison to labour but I'm seriously freaking out about coping :-( I'm trying lots of things to help but it's taken away all of my focus on getting junior out. I'm feeling really down about it. Sorry to be in such a negative mood ladies, I'm just distraught as I thought I'd got away with any problems, and now this.


----------



## emmalg

Hugs xxx


----------



## jbell157

Miss I'm not sure about it being less painful, its a different pain and it's constant. I'm sorry you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## Bambola

Thinking of you Missus xxx


----------



## missusgee

Thanks lovely ladies, you're all fab! DH just thinks it's funny, which I kind of agree I NEED to laugh about it, but oh my it hurts. 

Eeeek d-day has arrived. Definitely no signs!

How are you all getting on?


----------



## jbell157

Happy due date miss and bam!


----------



## Bambola

Thanks Jbell!! Still nothing.. So surprised...!! Thought he would have come by now given my bloody show 3 days ago!!!! I feel like apart from constantly pooing (sory tmi) and having some pressure, NOTHING!! 

Jbell what will u do with yourself now that your on leave???! 

Missus sometimes they say, if you don't laugh, you cry!! I know that sucks and it's so not ideal.. I feel like u need to be spoilt right now!!

Also ladies- anyone else started getting 50 messages and phone calls from family and friends saying- anything??!! - omg it is doing my head in...!


----------



## jbell157

Those are good signs in themselves bam! And yeah we are getting people crawling out of the wood work. I just say no news is no news! 

As far as what I'm going to do, I'm hoping Sam man will decide to grace us with his presence :) I'm going to do whatever I can to get him to come out so I don't have to be induced. My doc doesn't want me to go more than a week over :saywhat: I'm hoping my little guy will come before then or his mommy is going to have to do some major negotiating!


----------



## Bambola

Fingers crossed he comes really soon Jbell!! Your signs seem good like you are progressing! I have had no pains or anything... :-s 

If I have to get induced on Thursday I'm getting the epidural first before they give me the hormone drip!!!


----------



## jbell157

I don't blame you! I might have to see if that's an option for me.


----------



## emmalg

Hello! 

... introducing Edwin Blake Hatton, born this morning at 8 am Central European Summer Time. He's a teeny little thing at 5lb 13oz but healthy and feeding wonderfully compared to DD's first day.
 



Attached Files:







20131026_130642.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jbell157

OMG emma! He is beautiful!!!! You snuck away and had your baby! Birth story when you get a chance! 

I love his name and little face awwwww!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Omg Emma... how adorable!!!!! Congrats :) sooooo tiny!


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww congratulations Emma! What a wee tote! He's beautiful!

Ok ladies, I'm back and I'm human again :) wanna hear a story?! Here goes... Haven't actually written it all down or gone through it start to finish before so it may be long but I guess it's therapy for me lol!

So went in on Sat night and went on monitor first. Baby was having a riot and I was pressing the movement button constantly. It looked like baby's hb was high and decelerating but it was actually through all the activity. They made DH stay til 1am as they thought they might just break my waters there and then if baby didn't settle but luckily she did. I was given first pessary and a stretch and sweep and left to sleep.

Sunday - another pessary, no real change as cervix was still high and I was just under 2cm. Another stretch and sweep and this one was a bit sore. Not sure if it was as doc was rougher than midwife or because I was a bit tender from all the internals. 
I started feeling constipated and midwife said on feeling tummy it was tightening a but to me it was a constant pressure in bum not a coming and going tightening feeling like I had expected.

All of a sudden at 4pm with no change to cervix they decided delivery suite was quiet so I was going up to have waters broken and pitocin drip started. Having my waters broken didn't hurt, in fact it was weirdly quite a pleasant sensation but them trying to reach and pull down my cervix beforehand was a bit nippy.

Nothing happened for 2 hrs then at 6.30 my established labour began. I bounced on ball and stood shaking my butt around :haha: using my tens machine til 8.30. I found it easy to cope but coz they were still in my bum I struggled to sit on ball for them. 

8.30 I went on bed and started using gas and air and DH would press tens machine for me. Gas and air made me a bit sick initially but I still liked it. 

9.30 and I was ready to push. I kept telling midwife she was stuck in my bum :haha: and that I wanted to push and I kept being told there was no way I could be ready as I would only dilate 1cm every 2hrs so could only have been 4-5cm max. I begged to be checked but they wouldn't. I found this stage VERY hard as I was sure I was ready but they were telling me (without checking) I was only 4. I decided to get an epidural as I figured if that was 4cm I wouldn't have been able to cope with 7-10cm - how wrong I was!

They eventually checked me at 10 - 3 and a half hrs into established labour and, what do you know, I had been right! I was 10cm and had been transitioning when they were telling me I was only 4-5cm! Also, by this point I knew the epi definitely hadn't worked at all. They again didn't believe me so I eventually jumped out of the bed and started walking about to convince them! It did the trick :haha:. They asked what I wanted to so about failed epi but I said I just wanted to push as I would never have had the epi if I'd known I was at 10cm. It was a very quick first stage but I found it easily manageable with gas and air and tens.

So began the second stage! I pushed for an hour and nothing at all happened. By this time I was convinced baby was coming out of my bum :haha: and according to DH I was obsessed with telling anyone who would listen that baby was stuck in my bum. When they would check my cervix I would tell them they were looking in the wrong place and to look up my butt coz that's where she was :haha:

They decided to get me to stop pushing for a while as baby was getting distressed from all the pushing and nothing happening. I found this stage VERY hard as my body just wanted to push but I knew she was stuck. I was on bed and when I would contract I would hold onto the handles at the side and levitate off the bed to ease the pressure on my bum. Hubby was in charge of the gas and air (btw when the nozzle came off the gas and air at the start of a contraction it was probably the scariest moment of my life :haha:) 

I got through an hour like that and was pretty out of it between contractions. They let me start pushing again and I pushed like a mad woman for another hour (3 hrs pushing at this stage). Eventually they decided baby was too stuck and because she was still distressed they were going to use forceps and would need to perform an episiotomy to get her out of my bum.

Before labour I was terrified of forceps and episiotomy but I have to say that when they did it all I felt was relief from the pressure in my bum. Her head came in one push using the forceps and the rest of her came in the second push. She had just needed someone to pull her round the corner.

Her coming out and being placed on top of me was by far the best moment of my life and actually makes me cry still when I think of it. I had to have major internal and external stitches due to them cutting into my bum but I was completely unaware of what they were doing as I was just so besotted staring at my girl. They kept offering me the gas and air but I was just stuck staring at her whilst she fed on me for half an hour (thirsty work being born!)

So that's kind of it! My story. I hope it doesn't scare any of you as it really wasn't a bad one. 3 and a half hrs contracting from 2-10cm which was easily manageable but 3 hrs pushing was not so good. I wish they had just done the forceps after the first hour as she was distressed and, in hindsight, obviously 2 more hrs was going to make no difference. 

Also, just to warn you about epidurals - they don't work in 1 in 8 cases and can't work in 'bum labour' I was told afterwards. I wish I had known it wouldn't work for my labour and that I was already transitioning when I asked for it as I definitely wouldn't have taken it had I known and it wasn't a nice experience knowing it hadn't work but trying to convince them. In hindsight it caused me more distress than relief and I would never get one again for that reason. However, I know others who have had them and they worked brilliantly so def don't think my experience is the norm but if it's 'bum labour' you have just be prepared that it might not work.

Ok, I'm done now lol! Any other questions? :haha: xx


----------



## jbell157

Brilliant story mamms! I'm so happy for you and I'm encouraged by your story! Now I just can't wait till my little man gets here :)


----------



## missusgee

Wowzer Emma....didn't expect that update! Wonderful news, huge congratulations! He is adorable! 

Great to read your story mammy, if a little scary! I am definitely scared of 'bum labour' with my haemmarhoid :-( glad you and your little one are doing good and feeding was a quick success! How awful you had to convince them on more than one occasion!! Are you home and settled no or still in hospital?


----------



## emmalg

Lol! I just couldn't face posting another update after my walk. 

I'll post a proper update when I'm less tired! 

Great update Mammy, glad my epidural worked, though one of my legs is still partially numb after 12 hours!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy thatnks for the story... I started crying when you said you cried! Thanks for the warnings too!

Has the jaundice gotten better?


----------



## makemeamammy

Thanks ladies! Missus I'm sorry i really didn't want to scare anyone. I really don't think you'll feel your heamarhoid if you did have bum labour. I was cut into my bum and didn't feel it. Weirdly I don't have any heamarhoids (yet anyway!) 

Also, all the things you'll be terrified of afterwards like going to the toilet and your bowels moving are nowhere near as scary as you think they'll be. We are both home now and baby girl is doing much better.

She fed beautifully after birth and was very very sleepy for the following 20hrs due to being distressed and forceps but fed easily for a few mins each time. However, the next 32hrs were really hard! She fed constantly (not joking or exaggerating there) and it hurt like hell after a while. I cried A LOT and seriously considered giving up on breast feeding but then she got my milk through within 2 days of birth which is very quick apparently and it has been soooo much easier since! I'm no longer sore and she feeds efficiently and sleeps well afterwards most of the time. 

Again, not trying to scare anyone but rather reassure you that even if the feeding is hard at first it will get easier. Xxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mammy- love the reassurance :) I'm so glad your both okay...

Emma- can't wait to hear your story!!

AFM- no major changes... lots of lightning crotch(sounds funny but really isn't... it feels like my cervix is being pinched by a crab). I am starting to think I will be the only one left here in a week!


----------



## jbell157

We would never leave you Sasha! We have 2 babies down and still have 4 to go!


----------



## jbell157

I'm feeling pretty good right now. Been really moody and nauseous today. We've gone to lunch, a festival where we walked about an hour then bowling. Here's hoping something happens. I really don't want to be induced :(


----------



## Bambola

Omg I missed so much! 

Emma- omg!!! Congratulations lovely!! He is sooooooo perfect!!! You snuck away!! Hehe so glad your Epi worked!! I'm praying that mine will work like a charm!! 

Mammy- great story! Even despite the little hiccups, it was so lovely and positive to read!! So glad you were overall happy with your labour..!! 

Jbell- fingers crossed still!! I think your next!? 

Missus- hope your feeling better today!? 

Sasha- I think I'll be the last one standing so don't worry!! Lol


----------



## SashaJoy13

Lol Bam competing for last to give birth! I like it! I would laugh so hard if we went on the same day


----------



## makemeamammy

Sasha you won't be on your own anyway as I'm back in business and I'm sure Emma will be too after a few days. 

Oh, can't remember who said these things when I was reading through but two things...
1. I really wouldn't shave everything down there as you will NOT want to go anywhere near it with stitches and the itch would be horrible when it starts to grow in. I trimmed instead and landscaped the top where I knew I wouldn't have stitches.

2. When I was in hosp they gave me an ice pack and it really helped reduce the swelling and, as such, reduce the pressure on the stitches. When I opened it out I realised it was a condom full of water wrapped in an incontinence pad lol! At least that's one way of using up the condoms before they go out of date as DH sure as hell won't be coming near me for a while :haha:

Xx


----------



## Bambola

Hey everyone, have an update..!

Woke up this morning with a small leak of clear and odorless liquid.. Even though it was small, I rang the labour ward and they told me to come in for a check. 

All was fine- my OB came in and found that I have a small leak... 

Sooo.... I have to go in tomorrow morning at 6am and get my waters broken and induction!!! OMG... That's in 15 hours... I'm so frightened and excited.. Will be getting epidural before any hormone drip is administered..! 

I'm shitting my pants... Help 

Xxx


----------



## jbell157

Bam how exciting! You'll do great :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Bam- you will be fine hun. Be sure to share your story when you come back but in the mean time just tey to relax as much as you can!


----------



## Bambola

How you feeling Jbell??


----------



## Bambola

And how are you Sasha?? I will try and post updates from my phone in there..


----------



## SashaJoy13

I'm good Bam. Nothing interesting happening here! Anjelica seems to have moved further into my ribs which is the opposite of out. But on the bright side I went and bought her holiday family portrait dress!

I'm so excited for you... don't be nervous you will be fine and at the very least you have an end in sight now :)


----------



## emmalg

Best of luck, Bambola! You'll be fine and it's only a matter of hours before you meet your LO! :hugs:

We're off home later today, just waiting for the hearing test to be completed! I've been working on my story so will post it soon!


----------



## missusgee

Good luck bam!! 

No real updates here, my midwife is on holiday so I may ring up labour ward for their advice later. I'm getting really distressed and anxious about my haemmaroids and as there is no sign of junior arriving I don't know what to do. They are only getting worse the longer this carries on an it's likely they won't heal until after birth. I have a sweep tomorrow but what if it doesn't work!? I can't sit, stand and barely sleep....I'm going mad here.


----------



## Bambola

Missus you poor thing.. I really feel for you. Pls call the labor ward to get your options and hopefully ease your mind a bit xx


----------



## missusgee

Thanks bam, will definitely call them and see what they say. How are you feeling about having your water broken? Really hope it kicks things off quickly so you avoid induction!


----------



## Bambola

To be honest I'm terrified that once they break them I'll go into full blown labour and 0-100 pain!! I guess I see the positive of induction that I can have the Epi before that starts! I'm such a wuss I know!!! 

Thanks everyone for your positive encouragement  xxx


----------



## jbell157

Nothing to report here. Just tons of BH all night but that's all. And like sasha I feel like Sam's moved up which is worrying me. I have a doctors appointment at 2 where they'll do a growth scan and probably try and schedule an induction. I really want to try and do this naturally so I'm kind of upset about that part. But at the end of it all he has to come out one way or the other. 

Emma and Bam I can't wait to read your birth stories

Miss I hope you can find relief soon. I can't imagine how uncomfortable and painful this must be for you. :hugs:


----------



## emmalg

Missus, do you have cream for them? Mine got worse after labour and I told the midwife who came back with some cream and it's WONDERFUL! Lol! I don't really think you'll notice them during labour tbh. But concentrate on getting as comfortable as you can in advance anyway. Even if they heal first, chances are you might get some during labour or first few BM afterwards anyway. 

JBell, I hope that something progresses soon for you. 

Bambola, you'll be fine even if they do break the water, the pain won't start suddenly, you'll have plenty of time to get the epidural nice and early.


----------



## missusgee

Yep emma I've been using cream from Dr's but not doing much and the pressure of little man is just making it worse. Just called the labour ward and community midwife team and both were not much help. Suggested new cream and suppositories which I'll hopefully get from Dr's later. 

I'm just going to have to wait for my sweep tomorrow to see if that works. I just want to get this over with now!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss ss your uncomfortable (though that may be an understatement). I am sure you will not be thinking about them much until after labor and even then it will seem so much better without all that added pressure!

Emma I am excited for your story! It keeps me hopeful(read as sane) to read them :D

Jbell- I am glad you get some sort of answer later... here they won't even talk about induction until 41 weeks and won't schedual it till almost 42! I am glad that I am not the only one with a baby going in the opposite direction though I am sorry that you dont see much progression.

Bam- I have read that it ca take hours after they break your water to feel any contractions... as an added bonus I have talked to a few women who have said that when their water was broken it felt more like a massive pressure release than anything!


----------



## makemeamammy

Bam - my contractions took 2 hrs to kick in after waters were broken and drip set up and even then they weren't full on straight away. They have control over how many mls of the drip you get and they start off at just 1ml then double it every half hour so if there was ever a time you weren't coping they can hold off turning it up if needed.

Emma - can't wait to hear your story

Missus - so sorry about your pain! If it helps, Mother Nature is usually quite kind to us poor ladies after birth in the bowel movement department. They will be soft and urge docs can give you stuff to help make it really soft (lol very tmi subject but it was a serious worry of mine afterwards and that was without the heamarhoids!) 

Sasha - yay to dress shopping! I can't wait until I get to put my gorgeous girl in all her pretty outfits. Right now she's between tiny baby and some newborn babygros but too little for clothes yet and she's not a small baby, having already gone back up to her birthweight!

JBell - how are the mood swings and nausea? Hope they've eased for you.

I don't really have any updates but thought I should give you a wee sneak peek of my little beauty... ;) sorry it's upside down! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jbell157

Aww mamms she is absolutely adorable!

So went to the doctor. I'm still 3 cm but I'm now 75% effaced. I got a sweep and I'm really hoping it kicks things off because my doc is on call tonight. I go back Thursday and if nothing has changed I go in for an induction on Monday. So Monday at the latest. I'm feeling better now as I feel like my doc and I are on the same page. He's giving me ample time to go on my own and I really appreciate that but he is also trying to do what's best for Sam. I really feel like, even though I may not get exactly what I want, its a win-win for everyone. 

Bam how's everything going?

Sasha anything yet?

Emma are you home yet? 

Miss your sweep is tomorrow? I hope it works for you and me!!!


----------



## missusgee

Oh mammy she is simply beautiful! 

I hear what you're saying sasha, in my head I know that labour will overshadow any silly haemarrhoids. I have quickly learnt that I have a very low pain threshold...uh oh!

I'm also hoping my waters breaking will release some pressure. I can feel him sitting and wiggling right in my pelvis! The boy is blatantly being lazy and stubborn like his dad!

We've had a storm down here and I've just popped out to the shops and discovered our route to hospital is currently blocked by fallen trees...eeek!


----------



## missusgee

Jbell -yep sweep tomorrow morning. DH coming with me as I don't fancy driving after it. 

Can you explain to me what 'effaced' means as I have no idea!


----------



## emmalg

Aww, she's gorgeous, Mammy! What a beautiful head of hair! DD had dark hair when she was born (not as much) and I was so surprised, then it started to fall out and grow back blonde, she had a two tone do at one point. I knew eyes changed but it was a real surprise to find that hair did too!

Good luck with the sweeps, I think it's a good idea JBell, it really takes it out of you to go through weeks of contractions. 

I'm home now! Very happy to be here!


----------



## emmalg

Yay Missus! Blocked route - cue labour! Lol! An ex colleague of mine lived near Tewkesbury and was unable to get out of her village due to floods when she was due. She was told to call for an air ambulance if she went into labour! Can you imagine it?!

Effaced means thinned. The cervix starts as a few cm in length and as it opens it also shortens (sometimes together, sometimes before it opens) until it is about as thick as paper.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Mamms she is adorable... I know what you mean about wanting her to fit in all of the cute clothes already! FIL says that he doesn't think Anjelica will even fit in 3 mo clothes because of how huge I am! Lol

Jbell- no there has been no change for me... I have my next appointment Thursday afternoon but I am not expecting much to happen. Did your dr tell you how engaged your lo is?

Missus do you have another route? DH has found us 4 different routes... he is a bit paranoid!

Emma so glad you are home. Hopefully that means the birth story and sibling introduction story come next :)


----------



## jbell157

The ultrasound tech said he is very very low. She was surprised but it makes sense since I'm effacing and dilating. Right now I'm bouncing on my ball just hoping. I'm having lots of shooting pains so fx.


----------



## missusgee

I have everything crossed for you jbell...keep on bouncing! 

The only other route involves going in the other direction to the hospital before turn in back towards it...atleast an extra 20-30 minutes on to the journey! Hopefully they will clear the quick route before anything happens...


----------



## jbell157

Miss I hope so. You don't have any damage to your house do you? 

Just went to the bathroom and had quite a bit of blood floating around and on the paper. I'm so excited my Dh thinks I'm crazy. :haha:


----------



## missusgee

That's a great sign, ooh little Sam is on his way! Damn right you're excited, we've waited long enough for these little pumpkins! 

Which actually reminds me that when I first found out about positive bfp, I actually calculated due date as Halloween so maybe I had it right the first time?

No damage to my house luckily, I live in an old house dating back to 1500's so it has withstood alot!


----------



## jbell157

I'm glad miss you do not need to be dealing with that right now! Maybe you'll have a Halloween baby :)


----------



## emmalg

JBell, that's a good sign! 

Sasha, I think this photo says it all!
 



Attached Files:







20131026_195526.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jbell157

Adorable!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell so excited for you! And its weird that he is both high in your ribs and low!!!

Miss I hope they get it all cleaned up for you... a detour does not sound like a good idea!

Emma that picture is adorable... keep it on hand for when she gets grumpy at him!


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone! 

Firstly, mams your little angel is just divine! Absolutely beautiful!! Xx

Secondly, thank you everyone for all your reassurance and sweet words! You guys are fabulous. 

Sorry I can't write back to everyone right now.. I do hope your ok Missus and I'm glad u got further insight and more of a plan Jbell! 

As for me- I was woken at 3am with a contraction and my waters breaking!! Rang the hospital and they said to go in right away- by the time I got in my contractions were painful but manageable. That changed really fast!! Within half hour they were coming every three minutes and quite painful- I demanded the epidural at about 6am and OMG- (excuse the French) FUCKING amazing- pure bliss- I am sitting in the delivery room right now relaxing- absolutely pain free- I am euphoric!! Thank you God! Last time they checked me (about 3 hours ago) I was 4cm so they think ill have baby around lunch time!! Will keep u ladies posted..


----------



## emmalg

Wow! Bambola, that's great news! I'm so excited for you, hope it all continues well! X

I also noticed that I could feel high and low movement, I got more heartburn and things to which made me wonder if he had moved up but I wonder if in moving down there's just a bit more space for the legs so you feel more again. Who knows?!

I'm afraid my birth story may be a bit long. I'm also worried about worrying you all! It wasn't traumatic but I wasn't dealing with the pain at all. Do you want me to hold off for a bit?


----------



## jbell157

It's up to you emma. But thanks for the reassurance that Edwin was high and low.

Sasha it was weird to me too but I'm wondering if he is going to be really long. 

Bam woohoo! Another pumpkin on the way. I'm glad you're doing well. Can't wait for updates and pictures! 

AFM still spotting and bleeding quite a bit. Tried to take a nap but my back was aching. Went for a walk and got a few contractions so got in the shower and ate and they went away. Still hoping.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Bam so exciting!!! Keep us in the loop.

Jbell I have read that it can take about 48 hrs after a membrane sweep to have the baby.

Emma I don't think it will scare us too terribly bad. I am just excited to hear your story as suddenly you had a baby and none of us knew you were even going in yet.


----------



## missusgee

Great news bam! 

Just got back from my sweep appointment. Really disappointed as my cervix is still pretty much closed and long. May have another one in 3-4 days and a week today. Midwife said that if still no signs by weekend she'll book me in for an induction :-(


----------



## jbell157

Miss I've heard tons of stories of women going in for sweeps to not be able to have them and then going into labor that day! So hang in there. 

All the stuff from my sweep stopped last night so I am going to suck it up and dtd. I want my baby!


----------



## missusgee

Hehe go for it jbell! I've finally found a comfy position to sit on my birthing ball so I can bounce away! :-D


----------



## jbell157

Yay miss! I love my ball! Bounce away girl.


----------



## makemeamammy

Eeek, bam! So excited for you! JBell I think you'll go before your induction! Missus - glad you're ok! The storms sounded terrible. They didn't make it up here luckily. Sasha - are you having any signs? Had your bp and swelling stabilised?

Emma I love that pic, your dd looks so thrilled with her baby brother! How's the feeding going? I can't wait to hear your story but totally understand if you want to hold off. I hope mine didn't scare anyone as I think I actually coped better than I expected and overall found it ok! 

I'm still trying to brave feeding in public. I went out for lunch today but made sure baby girl had been fed just before we left.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Jbell- hope the birthing ball and dtd help (I have dtd for a week and nothing :()

Miss- at least you have a plan with your dr and I'm glad things are getting cleaned up after the storm.

Mammy- I was talking to dh about feeding in public/common rooms yesterday... his brother and parents both live with us and I'm worried his brother will get freaked out if I feed lo in the living room!

Afm-I have zero symptoms... bp continues to stay in the low 120s over mid 80s but the swelling is increasingly worse. Last time I was at the dr they checked her fluid again and it was 14 so very good. Also my drs dont schedual induction unless it is "necessary" so I am just going to have to wait it out... all the while keeping my fingers crossed that she doesn't get too big so I can have her without a c-section. My next appointment is in the afternoon on the 31st.


----------



## emmalg

Feeding is going really well at the moment, I stopped feeding DD over the last month and found that my flat nipples seem to be worse again so despite Edwin being great at feeding and a hungry little thing I've found a bit of difficulty with latching a few times but we're getting there. It was terribly difficult with DD initially so I'm really pleased we're getting on so well this time. I'm happy to hear you seem to be managing so well, Mammy! 

I've never been comfortable feeding in public, I've done it in England a couple of times as I know my right is protected but never here despite seeing more women BF in public. I usually feed in the car!


----------



## makemeamammy

I fed in the car briefly today but have bought an apron thingy to go over me. I have had some issues with LO latching as she can sometimes 'slip off' coz my letdown is so fast. I've had to use a dummy at times to stop comfort sucking going on all night and I'm definitely not at the stage where I'd say 'oh yeah, I'm going to manage this' it's more getting through each day at this stage xx


----------



## missusgee

Morning everyone, how are you all getting on today? 

Any progress jbell and sasha? 

Still no show or anything here but my bump has started to become achy and tightening this morning so fingers crossed. Having lots of baths and going to try and keep active today.

Don't worry about scaring us with your birth story emma!

Here's hoping bambola has her little one now!


----------



## jbell157

FX Miss!

After DTD I had contractions in my back from 8:30 pm to about 1:30 am. They got to be about 2 mins long and 3 mins apart and some were pretty intense. I cleaned some, ate a snack, and tried to sleep. When they got to be really uncomfortable I got up and went for a walk and they went away :(

I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## missusgee

Oh no jbell, how frustrating! You're certainly not doing anything wrong. Big hugs! 

Do you have any obs appts coming up? I really don't know what to suggest as it sounds like you are doing everything you can and I'm not exactly getting anywhere!


----------



## emmalg

JBell, you're not doing anything wrong. I totally understand your frustration, I think it sounds typical of prodromal labour like mine was both times. Don't tire yourself out with it, that's the most important thing to get through it. FX it goes quickly from now.


----------



## jbell157

Thanks ladies. I just feel awful as I inadvertently kept DH up too.

Miss I have an appointment tomorrow. We'll see what the doc says.


----------



## emmalg

Here is my birth story. If you are at all likely to be put off or don&#8217;t want to read that I did find it painful, come back another day!

I suppose my birth story is a bit long because I experienced prodromal labour for a good week before Edwin was born and I suppose I should begin there.

I was experiencing painful but bearable contractions on a roughly nightly basis for about a week before I got my bloody show (on the Wednesday before Edwin was born); the show kept going after that.

Wednesday night as you know from an old post, the contractions woke me again, I was shivering, the pain was bearable but increasing, and the contractions were varying between 5 and 7 minutes apart. I rang the midwife unsure as to whether or when I should go in. I was told to have a hot shower and come in if they were all the same intensity with a 5 min or less gap. As you know they went away! I think the stress and nerves of calling in Spanish shocked me out of it again as it gave me an adrenaline rush.

The following morning I went to my appointment. As mentioned before I was 2cm dilated but was so exhausted I was sent home to rest in the hope labour would get started that night.

Friday morning I awoke without a baby but feeling quite refreshed so went for a long walk in the afternoon, as soon as I came back I noticed that I had contractions that were all over the place. They built in intensity and got more regular, I had my dinner and by 8pm they were uncomfortable enough that I had to move through them. I went to sit on the ball in my room in the dark but like every other day they seemed inclined to go unless I stayed calm and focused &#8211; this is the point at which I wrote the fuming post about MIL being noisy on the phone &#8211; I had to leave the house and get some peace and rushed out with DH for a short walk around the block. It really made my back hurt and I wasn&#8217;t sure if it had helped but I felt marginally calmer. I went back to my dark room and started to get irritated by DH staying with MIL instead of me but managed to keep my focus and relax. The fact that I really needed to stay relaxed is why I didn&#8217;t write again on the forum to say I was going in. 

Over the coming hours they continued to increase in frequency and strength to the point at which I really had to use relaxation and visualisation techniques to get through each one. Just before 2am they had been at 5 mins apart (with a couple of odd ones in between). Just before 3 they went down to a gap of about 3 minutes, so I called the midwife and went in. 

I was in agony in the car with each contraction &#8211; don&#8217;t wear anything which pulls tight when you sit! The pain was always in a band under my bump and it was getting stronger and stronger, it felt like it was burning and I was telling myself to breathe through the contractions. 

When we arrived I was forced to sit on the bed on the monitor for ages and my worst nightmare came true &#8211; they were still prodromal or &#8220;false&#8221; labour contractions. An internal check showed I was still at 2cm as before despite the hours of contractions. Everything started to feel horribly reminiscent of DD&#8217;s birth. Only one proper contraction registered the whole time. Another internal showed I was effacing slowly with these contractions but there was no telling when true labour would kick off, it could be hours or another week which could be mild or as bad as the night I had been having. I was given the option of staying in to see how they progressed or going home. Due to the nil by mouth policy I asked to go home, I was already starving and I was worried they would interfere if I stayed. 

The thing was I couldn&#8217;t stand the idea of being in that much pain for hours let alone nights and nights to come and after the next contraction hit when I was getting ready to get dressed I just started crying and explained I didn&#8217;t think I could stand the pain if it was just going to keep going on and on and could be weeks yet.
Remembering that I had to wait until 7am for hot water on the Wed/Thurs that I had called the midwives, the doctor asked if I wanted to try the pool to help with the pain and either move things forward or stop the contractions. I jumped at the chance so ended up being checked in regardless.

The bath really helped to begin with, I felt muscles I hadn&#8217;t realised I had tensed relaxing and for a short time the contractions appeared to go (apparently they don&#8217;t necessarily go but the sensation of the water can be more powerful than the sensation of pain for a time). After a while they came back, even stronger and more painful than before, the pain was always in that same band, it was beginning to make me feel sick, I was checked again and there was some but little progress. I got on my hands and knees in the tub and was rocking through each contraction but it didn&#8217;t help the pain. On one of the contractions I think I felt my water break but couldn&#8217;t be sure, I was shivering uncontrollably and I developed pins and needles down arms and legs.

The doc came and chatted to me saying she felt my symptoms were typical from being exhausted and overwhelmed with pain for a long time as it makes us less able to cope. She offered me analgesics and I said I would like pain relief but wasn&#8217;t prepared to take anything which would cross the placenta, so I was left with epidural or&#8230; epidural. I raised concerns about further intervention if I had an epidural particularly since I wasn&#8217;t in active labour but the doctor said she thought the baby was only a matter of hours away. Unlike with DD when I had had no choice in the matter I freely chose to have the epidural at this point knowing that my own reserves were finished! Apparently I am a woos! I know with DD that the unwanted epidural which was given to me in advance of urgent intervention actually moved me within less than an hour from prodromal labour to birth and really hoped the same would be true this time. By now I didn&#8217;t want to leave without the baby in my arms (and I still didn&#8217;t know if my waters had gone).

I got out the bath, said I thought my waters were leaking and within no time, the anaesthetist was there. My favourite person!

The epidural was a bit less comfortable than my first had been and was a little less effective, though that might have been on purpose since the aim was to try and preserve the urge to push. Before it became effective however I had some sort of hypercontraction, I was convinced I had been spiked with oxytocin, the contraction went on and on for several minutes, I could hear the baby&#8217;s heart getting slower and slower, I was saying &#8220;Why won&#8217;t it stop? Why won&#8217;t it stop?&#8221;. The doctor didn&#8217;t know but she helped me get through it telling me to breathe for the baby and keep him oxygenated. I thought it was all over, I thought I was about to be rushed off for an emcs but it stopped and I didn&#8217;t have another one. In fact I think that it may have marked some kind of transition period for me as things moved really fast from that point. Once the epidural had been in half an hour I was moved to lie on one side, a bit later after I said I could feel less pain and a lot of pressure on my coccyx and cervix I was checked and moved to the other side to help the baby rotate into a better position for birth. That worked brilliantly and soon after I had to wake DH (who was snoring his head off in the chair next to me &#8211; time spent in the forces really does condition people to be able to sleep anywhere through anything it seems!) as I thought I could feel the head. They had a look, I was finally fully dilated and he was on his way down the birth canal. They put me back on my back, dropped the foot of the bed away from my pelvis so that the sacrum and coccyx could move freely and told me to push when I needed to. Just as the doctor turned around to get her tray of instruments ready I said &#8220;He&#8217;s coming, he&#8217;s coming&#8221;, they looked over sceptically, then rushed over to catch him saying they&#8217;d never seen a baby born so easily on the contraction! He was passed up to my tummy and was crying on his own straight away, that moment was no less magical second time around than first time. 

DH later said he thought I looked amazed he was here already and I explained it wasn&#8217;t that, it was amazement that the huge surge of emotion and love you feel can happen more than once in a life time.

Though not traumatic, I did find it very painful, very long and extremely demoralizing after what must have been two weeks of contractions which got gradually worse and worse. Those muscles in my lower abdomen where all the pain has been concentrated feel like they have had a real hammering. 

So, there we go &#8211; that&#8217;s mine and I hope you don&#8217;t feel it has worried you.


----------



## missusgee

Wow Emma you poor thing! Not scary, just eye opening! 

Wonderful what you say about the emotion  

I hope writing that all out for us wasn't too traumatic for you...


----------



## emmalg

No, it just took a long time and at least I have noticed that my MS Word is set up with US English dictionaries after a quick glance through that! :D


----------



## missusgee

Haha brilliant. 

Thankyou so much for sharing your experience. I have been quite against having an epidural but at this stage I don't care what I have aslong as I get to meet little man soon!


----------



## jbell157

Wow Emma. I'm glad you shared your story. You are a brave woman. I'm so glad you and Edwin are safe and sound and that feeding is going well.


----------



## jbell157

Ok I think I just lost my plug or part of it. There was a huge glob of mucous in the toliet, probably about the size of a half dollar. It had a teeny streak of blood in it. Could that be it?


----------



## missusgee

Sounds promising jbell!


----------



## emmalg

Lol! I don't feel very brave! Though at least choosing the epidural this time means that I don't feel cheated of an experience which I did after DD's birth.

I think that was my most important lesson. I made a birth plan last time but didn't have the knowledge to consider anything other than straightforward natural or emcs. When things started out with my waters breaking before any contractions I was straight out of my depth. This time I had a much more open mind. Instead of having a mental list of ways they weren't going to interfere, my main goal this time was just to have only the intervention necessary to give both of us a safe birth. I can't say how happy I was to live in a day and age, and country where I had the support I did. 

I can't be happier with how this birth turned out.


----------



## emmalg

Sounds good! Fx!


----------



## makemeamammy

Thanks for sharing Emma! Sorry it was so long and traumatic for you but glad the epidural helped you! It's amazing how different an experience birth and the different forms of pain relief can be for each individual woman and even each birth for the same woman. 

Hope little Edwin is doing well! My LO is being a little angel today! The only problem I've had in the last couple of days is trapped wind which seems to be passing through to baby at times but otherwise all us good xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma thanks for sharing! I spoke with my DH this morning about the different things that could happen and it really helped open a dialogue for how to handle different things. I (like your first) had only one idea of how I wanted things to go but I'm glad to have your story to help me adapt!

Jbell fx that you will get things moving... we both have an appointment tomorrow! Yay

Miss- how are you feeling hun? When is your next appointment again?

Mammy so glad you are having a good time and lo is being so good!

Afm- had some contractions last night before bed, DH made me lay down and sleep through them. I woke up a million times feeling like my tummy was being used as a punching bag. Continued the contractions all day but they haven't gotten closer than 8 minutes and no other symptoms (mucus, diarrhea, etc.) Though I have had them for about 15 hrs now and my back and tummy have had about enough! But my vest friend just got back from a vacation and suggested we go to a furniture store to look at bed frames and bounce on the mattresses so we will see if that helps at all!


----------



## emmalg

Good luck, Sasha! I hope the bouncing helps! 

Mammy, I can't get over how different my two children are. I used to think that DD was really good and never cried but that was only if we didn't try to put her down! You could almost forget baby is here because he'll go down to sleep good as gold!


----------



## missusgee

Feeling ok sasha, definitely noticed a step up in what is probably Braxton hicks, feeling achy and niggling back ache so hoping so much he's on his way. Still no bloody show or waters but slot of pressure when I walk around. 

Next official appt next Tuesday with my midwife who is currently on holiday, but stand in midwife who I saw yesterday said to call her on weekend and I could see her for another sweep and book induction if no signs.

I am gobbling up raspberry leaf capsules and lots of pineapple.

Ooh having another bout of back ache and tightening of bump!


----------



## emmalg

Oooh! Good luck all round!

I'm off to bed early tonight I'm shattered. I also can't stand the fact I'm smelling of spilt milk despite washing and clean clothes!


----------



## emmalg

How are you all today? 

I've just sent DD off to nursery as a little witch she looks so cute, not at all scary!


----------



## missusgee

Aww cute Emma! I keep forgetting it's Halloween today, I just refer to it as 'day 5'! 

Feeling ok, lots of BH overnight and lower back ache, but no major developments. Had a warm bath, and going to spend the day bouncing and consuming raspberry leaf and pineapple. I honestly never thought I would still be waiting at this stage.


----------



## jbell157

You and me both miss!

Emma you should have posted a picture. Would love to see her cute outfit!


----------



## SashaJoy13

So. I have been admitted to labor and delivery(wrotd this between contractuons so forgive me)!

My story (so far)-My contractions became 45-90 seconds ever 5 minutes at around 10 oclock. So we called and they told us to come in, we rode all the way to the hospital where I decided to ignored them and go home. I took 2 tylenol and a benadryl to help me sleep. I finally drifted off for about 45 minutes when I was awoken by another contraction... again I tried to sleep but after tossing and turning for another 45 minutes I began timing my contractions again.... this time they were 60 seconds long 3 1/2-4 minutes. I woke up DH and told him we should go to the hospital. When we arrived (3hrs later than expected) the nurse checked us in and told me right off that bat that she knew I was staying. She had the midwife check me and I had gone from completely closed to 3 1/2 cm.

I am now in my little l&d room hanging out and waiting. The contractions continue to get closer together and stronger. Unfortunately I have high bp and extream swelling so I can't move around much to cope with the pain. Because of that fact I have decided to take a pain medicine through my IV (I have had 45 minutes of sleep in just under 24 hrs and I'm already exhausted). The nurse thinks I will have Anjelica by early afternoon so I have a long ways to go!

So my time frame is this(more for me than you but may be helpful)-
Oct 29 irregular cx @ 10pm
Oct 30 irregular cx continue, cx become 8-10 min apart @ 3pm, cx 45-90 sec every 5 minutes @ 10pm
Oct 31 cx 60 sec every 3 1/2 minutes @ 2 am

Will keep you updated as we progress :)


----------



## missusgee

Great news sasha, and thanks for the timeframe on contractions, it's interesting to see progression and when to take action. 

Looking forward to updates.

Btw I'm sooo going to be last to pop :-D


----------



## makemeamammy

Good luck Sasha! Hope you get to meet little Anjelica very soon xxx


----------



## jbell157

Good luck Sasha. Keep us updated!


----------



## emmalg

Good luck Sasha!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I had the epidural... much sooner than I thought I would. Good lord I have been able to sleep for an hour even though my contractions are off the chart intense!


----------



## jbell157

Contractions started up at 10:30am. For the past 2 hours I've been having contractions every 3-4 minutes and they are lasting about 1 minute long. I've had two bouts of bloody show. Still at home trying to get them closer together.


----------



## makemeamammy

Ooft it's all happening on here today! How many Halloween babies are we going to have? :) good luck ladies! It's a race to the finish line xx


----------



## emmalg

Good luck JBell! Hope it keeps going!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Yay Jbell... we may have twinners!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

I'm fully dialated and effaced... Anjelica is at a 0 and dr says we will start pushing in the next hour!


----------



## emmalg

Yay! I can't believe you are so relaxed you can still update us! :)

And... Happy Halloween (not sure how the tongue got involved in the cackle)!
 



Attached Files:







P1080199.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jbell157

At an 8 and fully effaced. He'll be here soon! Hurray for epidurals!


----------



## emmalg

It's all going on tonight! Good luck! 

Edwin had his first appointment with his paediatrician who said his tiny weight but average length were typical of a pregnancy where the placenta is aging and stops passing enough nutrients to the baby. And amazingly his weight has gone from:

Day 0: 2660g
Day 2: 2520g
Day 5: 2710g

He's already made his birthweight back and more!


----------



## jbell157

Samuel Kash born 10/31/13 after 13 hours of labor at 11:25pm at 8lb 10 oz


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow jbell congrats...

Anjelica Lynn born 10/31/13 @ 5:35 pm @ 6 lb 7 oz!

We have twinner babies!!!!!!


----------



## SashaJoy13

So happy for you emma... and your daughter makes a super cute witch!!!

Has anyone heard from Bam??? Also Miss how are you holding up hun??


----------



## emmalg

Congratulations to you both! I look forward to seeing some photographs when you're up to it.


----------



## missusgee

Congratulations both, great news you have Halloween pumpkins!

No change here, getting really down about it bit don't want to offload here as my negativity is not what you all need at the moment!

Can't wait for birth stories and pics!

:-D xx


----------



## emmalg

:hugs:

Whatever happens they don't stay in forever! Yours will be here before you know it. A lack of symptoms doesn't mean he's miles off, your labour might just start more suddenly. FX for a quick arrival.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss if it helps at all I didn't even think i was really in labor.. like I said I went to the hospital then turned around and went back home!

Little update... Anjelica is breastfeeding beautifully... I am hungry as a hippo... DH is thrilled and exhausted but I can't seem to let lo out of my sight!!


----------



## makemeamammy

:hugs: missus and bam!! 

Congratulations Sasha and JBell on your little Halloween babas!!

I can't believe you guys were updating when you were getting ready to push! I am amazed at the power of an epidural! There is no way I could have done that! All I was aware of at that time was breathing through my contractions and where my 'gas and air man' was (more commonly known as my husband) :haha: although, weirdly, I'm perversely proud of that now lol! Xx


----------



## missusgee

That's great to hear sasha, you must be a natural!

I hear what your saying Emma, but I just feel a total failure. Ridiculous I know but I just keep saying to myself 'what am I doing wrong!?'. I think the problem is that I can see the only birth plan I had slipping away and I'm totally out of control to do anything about it. Trying so hard to stay calm but I'm a blubbing messy! 

Never thought I'd have a November baby!


----------



## emmalg

It probably won't help at the moment but I couldn't stop apologising to DH for being a failure and not laboring properly either time. Also because I felt responsible for Edwin being so small. I think it does all get a bit much.


----------



## jbell157

Ok so birth story... so I went to the doctor at 8:30. I was dilated to 4 cm but no contractions. Doc said I could wait until Monday to be induced and he did a sweep then put me on the fetal monitor for an nst. Sam's heart rate looked great but I thought I was having contractions about ten minutes apart. Doc said yeah but we both agreed that it was probably a result of the sweep and it would stop. So we left the doctor at about 11 and got some breakfast. When we got home I started timing them and they were 5 minutes apart. So I started walking and bouncing on the ball. At about 2:30 they started coming at about 2 minutes apart and lasting a minute long. I hung out at the house until about 3:30 and they got so intense I started freaking out. I called my mom and she said I needed to go to the hospital. So I got checked again at 4pm and I was only a 5. I was really disappointed but stayed at the hospital and walked the halls and bounced. I felt like I was having good contractions and they were getting even worse. I was having a ton of bloody show and I felt like I must be dilating really well. At about 7 the contractions were getting really hard to get through and I asked to be checked again. I was only at a 6. So from 10:30-7 I had only dilated 2 cm. I was gutted and decided to get the epidural for a few reasons. One was the nurse said that I wasn't dilating because you have to relax completely during contractions and it was really hard to do. The other was my mom told me it would only get worse. Plus I was so tired and I just wanted to rest. I was afraid if I kept going like this that when it came time to push I would be to tired and end up with a section. 

Man epidurals are amazing! It didn't hurt to get it, the iv hurt worse. I also liked it because I had it turned down where I could still move and feel my legs. So I got the epidural at about 8pm and I went from a 6 to a 10 in about 2 1/2 hours. It was fantastic. Even pushing wasn't that bad and I got him out in about 45 minutes with a second degree tear. 

He was born at 11:25 on Halloween at 8lb 10 oz measuring 20.5 inches and he is perfect I'm every way. He is such a good baby and is very alert but sleeps and eats really well. We are having some struggles latching but we are getting through them and he is eating really well. 

I am so in love! I'm also so pleased with my birth experience and would do it all over again. 

Mams you are a super woman to go with no epidural. Damn right you be proud! 

Sasha congratulations and I can't believe how many babies were born yesterday! The music signifies a birth went off at least 8 times last night! I'm glad Anjelica is doing so well :)

Miss hang in there :hugs: You are not a failure! When is your next appointment?


----------



## missusgee

Ahh jbell what a week you've had. So glad the epidural worked so well for you. Can't wait to see a pic of Sam! 

I'm going to call midwife team in a minute to see if I can get another sweep tomorrow, even if it's just to see if my cervix has changed. I've tried all the things that can help, I've now given up!


----------



## jbell157

Here he is!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0009.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emmalg

Thanks for sharing that JBell. It's interesting to read that the epidural worked the same way for you as for me. 

I have been saying there's no way I'm having a third but actually I'm secretly concocting a birth plan in my head, just in case, and this time it actually includes an epidural!

I'm sorry but I have to have a rant and I don't even know where to begin. Getting MIL over was a huge mistake, as lazy as she is I wish I'd got my mum. My mum actually had mental health problems but is saner than MIL. She's been a complete bitch, she drove a wedge between DH and me to the point at which he told me I had been "a brat when we met, a brat throughout the pregnancy and a brat now" the only time I hadn't been was when I was carrying Noelle - yeah the point when he was a total cock to me and I was terrified I was about to be alone. This all began because I was trying to make a party for DD's birthday, I wanted to sing to her, share cake with her, open her gifts and cards, take photos for my family, etc. So we had a birthday where MIL was trying to be the centre of attention and was noisily crying and making a fuss, I was left in tears thinking I was about to be on my own (this was day three, right as the third day blues hit). He mentioned me storming or if the house when MIL was being noisy on the phone, I was like... excuse me, I was in labour! He knew I'd gone for quiet but chose to side with her. 

Last night she looked after DD whilst we took DS to doc and made such a f-of fuss about DD asking for the potty every 2 mins and playing her up. It's what she does, she usually uses it too, she's only 2 FFS.

It's been going on and on like that.

I said sorry to MIL earlier for cooking food for us whilstshe was upstairs, not for what I cooked as she is coeliac with lactose intolerance but for eating a meal without her. Only she flew off the handle about it. 

She has made nasty comments about what I choose to watch on TV, very little, but I love archaeology programmes. 

I thought I was going mad and I was imagining all the bitchiness but I wasn't, DH looked shocked and then said she'd been like it all day. I guess he hasn't realised she's been doing it the whole time. 

DH told me not to worry it was only a few more days, dare I hope she's going early? 

As much of a favour as she's done us with staying to look after Noelle when we had to go in, I don't want anything more to do with her. 

Rant over - wish I felt better for it.


----------



## missusgee

Jbell what a cutie!

Oh Emma you poor thing! I know there's not much that can be said to help but hope your DH supports you now he's realised what she's like. My MIL is great n the whole but I couldn't cope with her around for long as she thinks the sun shines out of DH' s backside! Hopefully we won't be like that when our boys grow up!

Just try and avoid her, and certainly don't apologise for anything! She's supposed to be there for YOU, not seeking attention and making you stressed! Big hugs!


----------



## emmalg

He's lovely, JBell!

Sasha, I think they must have thought I was crazy in the hospital, before the bath I wanted to go home as I was hungry, after the birth I kept asking when I could eat, I made them keep my breakfast aside until I was allowed to eat it!


----------



## emmalg

I'm getting all out of sync, sorry! 

Thanks Missus, I'm getting a bit sick of walking on eggshells and trying to be where she isn't, I'm fed upof being stuck in my room now! I wish I was back in hospital! Lol! 

DH has apologised to me but he's still constantly making excuses for her. Maybe I would in his place, I don't know, our families are different.

Good news! Though she hasn't even told him, she's changed her flights to the 9th!


----------



## missusgee

Hi ladies, hope you're all well? 

I know you are all probably super busy with your little ones but just wanted to give you a quick update. 

I was suposed to have a sweep today but midwife cancelled as she was busy helping another lady in labour. Should be seeing her tomorrow by not going to hold my breath. 

Tried everything now and he's not budging. I now have an induction date for 7th November so if he doesn't arrive on his own terms I will be a mum by next weekend all bein well. 

Hugs to you all! 

H x


----------



## makemeamammy

Thanks for the update missus! Hope you're keeping ok and not too fed up! I've had a very restless little monkey on my hands since yesterday poor thing! The joys lol :) xx


----------



## emmalg

What a pity you missed the sweep, nevertheless, I'm sure your little boy will make his appearance before the induction! x

AFM - MIL is thankfully being nice again!


----------



## jbell157

We are home! Baby Sam is happy and healthy. We are just trying to get adjusted to everything now. 

Miss I hope he comes soon! Hang in there :)

Sasha and Bam hope you're doing well.

Mamms isn't it the best though :D

Emma I'm glad MIL got her act together. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss- I am sure he will come! It gets so frustrating the last few days before they come. Fx that you get your sweep and don't need the induction. (I told anjelica she wasn't allowed to come on halloween so she decised it was the perfect time... maybe tell him he can't come)

Yay jbell it is a different world being home.

Emma- so sorry you felt uncomfortable and I am totally on your side, your daughter should have been the center of attention especially with a newborn!

Last night was our first night home... I kept telling dh that we should have stayed at the hospital another night so the nurses could help us out and I could sleep(as of this morning at 4 I had had a total of 7 hrs sleep in 4 days). Finally at about 4 am MIL came into the room and helped me with the latch for bf and then held Anjelica on the couch in our room so I could get some sleep (I started bawling before I could actually fall asleep as I was so frustrated). MIL woke me up 4 hrs later for Anjelicas next feeding!!!! I felt so much better! However... sleeping for 4 hrs was not good for my pelvis and I ended up not making it to the bathroom... I felt so badly but MIL said it had happened to her too and dr said it is fairly common. We went and got depends for women and I feel so much better... the band is soft so it doesnt sqish my belly and it is dual purpose... I have full coverage so no bleeding on the bed or in my clothes and if i cant get all the way to the potty i dont feel so awful. I would suggest them to any post partem woman regardless of incontinence or just post partum bleeding.

I can't remember if I shared my birth story or just up untill pushing so I will tell you if you want to know (and I haven't told you yet).

I hope you are all well (sorry i didnt acknowledge everyone, hard to keep my head on straight) and I am sending warm thoughts to all of you!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Just realized that I haven't posted pictures. She looks like a little doll!!

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/1719D463-orig_zps1dcc91fe.jpg


----------



## jbell157

You're right sasha! She's adorable! 

We made it through our first night. It wasn't that bad. He is so wonderful its just amazing how much I love my little guy. It is like nothing else matters. DH is also being amazing. I can tell he is nervous but he is right there with me changing diapers and holding Sam. It's really great.


----------



## emmalg

She is lovely, Sasha! It also sounds like your MIL is a great support!

Well done on your first nights at home! Strangely, I can't actually remember my first night at home with Noelle - that's really sad, isn't it?! I can't believe Edwin is already over a week old either, it's flown by.

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Thanks jbell! I have had 2 people give me information on baby modeling! So glad your first night went well and that DH is pitching in. I love the deer in the headlights look on my dh!

Emma its okay I hardly remember my first night home with Anjelica...just that I was cryimg myself to sleep! How are things with your babies? Only 6 days till MIL leaves!

Miss- keep us updated when you can! I hope you got your sweep today if not your baby! :)


----------



## emmalg

I feel a bit like I am missing DD. I have been making a big effort to give her cuddles and things and I don't think she's noticed any difference, she's certainly not been clingy. I made a point of making sure I put her to bed tonight, but I keep feeling like my attention is a bit split between them at the moment.

She still loves her baby brother though and sat next to me with him on her lap for some time, playing with his hands and stroking his face.


----------



## jbell157

Aww thats so sweet Emma! I'm sure you're doing a fantastic job :)


----------



## SashaJoy13

Awww Emma that sounds wonderfully cute!


----------



## missusgee

Gorgeous girl sasha! You're all so lucky! 

Had another sweep today, reeeeeally wasn't pleasant but think it's done something as I'm feeling quite tender and pain in my cervix and think I lost a bit of plug. Fingers crossed! 

I am beginning to freak out a little about labour now, eeek!


----------



## jbell157

Oh good luck miss! My sweep hurt ready badly and it sent me into labor so fx!


----------



## Bambola

Hey beautiful ladies

Firstly CONGRATULTIONS Jbell and Sasha on your new arrivals! They are both SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! What good looking babies we all have!! Please post more photos if you have time (i know time is scarce now!)

Second, so sorry that I havent been on in so long - I was in hopsital for 5 days (standard where I am) and they had NO internet access or reception so I couldnt get on here. Have spent the last two days settling in at home.

For me - My little Frank was born on 29 October at 11:45am weighing 2.96kg (i think thats just over 6.5 pound but dont quote me). He is absolute perfection and we are SO IN LOVE! My labour was BREEZY and I only had to push for 30 minutes to get him out. Will post my story soon! 

Missus I am thinking of you honey and I really hope all is going well and you are rewarded for all this stress soon! At least you now have an end-date in sight! 

I read all your posts to 'catch up' and want to say that Sasha, your MIL sounds wonderful and I am sorry that you got so stressed with feeding etc - I know you will get it down pat super quick! 

and Emma, sorry your MIL is such a 'difficult person' to deal with at the moment.. you so dont need this right now! you should be trying to relax and enjoy as much as possible!! 

Jbell your birth story was fabulous! Agree IRT how AMAZING Epidural is!! haha 

Sorry if i missed anything -= i probably did - baby boy is stirring so will go take the ice packs off my boobs and get to it - OMG LATCHING HURTS SO BAD!!!! Please tell me it gets better soon Emma! 

xoxox
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss I hope this is it for you, I am sure your baby is just waiting to be perfect!

Yay Bam I was wondering where you went off to! Your baby boy is so cute!!!! I have 5 million pictures and I don't want to overload our thread with them! I will compile another collage though.

Afm- Anjelica is already creating her own routine so I have been able to sleep a sporadic 8 hrs in 24 hours.


----------



## missusgee

Hi mummies! 

Just a quick one to say my waters broke about an hour ago at about 2.30am...woop woop! Contractions started almost immediately and are pretty regular every 5minutes-ish. Not lasting very long though so having a bath to help. 

Ouch they hurt...I nee drugs! :-D 

Will reply to you all properly and update when I can!

X


----------



## emmalg

Fantastic news Missus! Good luck with everything and I how you soon have your little baby to and help you forget all about it! 

Bambola! Don't they know giving patients no Internet means you have worried friends on the other side of the world?! I'm so glad you're okay and back at home. Little Frank is very handsome! 

I had pain for the first 3 weeks with DD then it suddenly went. However, I understand that might have been down to a bad technique as I never had help with it, I just went by what I read. If it continues to hurt, try a lactation consultant if you haven't already. I'm not having so much pain that time, for me the worst has been the pain of the womb contracting as I feed - glad it's stopped now.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss yayayayayayay!!!!!! So exciting let us know all about it when you can :D


----------



## SashaJoy13

Oh also Bam... I have gotten a nipple shield it is a silicon pad that covers the nipple(works almost like a funnel) it helps baby latch and it doesn't hurt at all. I have severe breast engorgment and flat nipples so I was worried I wouldn't get Anjelica to feed but this shield was an amazing help. I am actually headed to buy another one as it is so easy and so beneficial(feedings were frustrating and took forever and now they take 15 minutes with virtually no issue).. the one down side is the bubbles in lo's tummy but those are easy enough to get out! 

Here is a link to learn more: 
https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/tips-and-solutions/112/nipple-shields

I use the contact shield so that she can still feel my breast and smell the nipple. It isn't for everyone but I think it is fantastic.


----------



## jbell157

Woohoo miss! :happydance: Keep us up to date! 

Bam another tid bit is lanolin. It is awesome as it nourishes your nipples and keeps them from drying out. Also try and make sure his bottom lip is stuck out like he is pouting and that his top lip isn't getting sucked in. Hope that helps. 

My milk came in last night. My boobs are huge and rock hard!


----------



## missusgee

Hi girls, just a quick update. Following my waters breaking I pretty much had immediate contractions but all in my back so after a 4 1/2 wait at hospital they sent me home to 'progress further'. I'm in so much agony with each one but they didn't want to dive in with pain relief too early so I'm at home with some useless paracetamol. Ouch they hurt! 

Both me and DH are exhausted after no sleep so just trying to nap a bit. If I'm still struggling by this evening we'll head back in so I can get stronger pain relief. Induction booked for 9am tomorrow now.


----------



## jbell157

Oh miss hang in there! I'm sorry you are hurting and they are unsympathetic! Maybe go for a walk or bounce on the ball after your nap. That really helped get my contractions going!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss I agree with JBell walking dowes wonders... it feels awful at times but it helps so much!

Jbell my milk came in too and I founs the best way to describe it.... ouch!


----------



## emmalg

Aww missus! Fx things progress quickly!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss can't wait to hear from you.

How are all you other lovely ladies?

Just thought I would share a fun thing that happened... let me preface this with some info Anjelica is preemie sized in diapers and clothes.

Anjelica was sitting on her daddies knee being burped wearing a newborn diaper (as DH got the 2 sizes mixed up) and when he went to put his hand under her butt to pick her up she projectile pooped out of the opening in the side all over DH's hand and leg! It was the funniest moment yet!


----------



## jbell157

Oh wow that's hilarious! 

I've been peed on three times today! I'm just not fast enough yet with these diaper changes.


----------



## emmalg

That's brilliant Sasha! It willbe thefirst ofmany incidents so hope he forgets! 

Oh, me neither, JBell. Boys are much more difficult than girls to change and I'm always worried about pinching his scrotum!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Lol too funny about the boys. I feel like I got off light! DH says to Anjelica "you can poop on me as much as you want" but I have noticed he is much more careful about what size diaper he grabs!

Anjelica is starting a growth spurt I think (thank goodness) she will eat from both breasts(15 min each) then an hour later want to be fed again for about 10 minutes then she is good for 2 1/2 hours and then it starts again!


----------



## emmalg

How old is she now? It is common to have them around days 3, 6 and 9. Don't worry if she's really sleepy the next day and less interested in feeding - I've noticed that with both of them.

Poor Edwin seems to have a cold! I suppose I expected as much with one child in nursery.


----------



## makemeamammy

Aww all the babies are so beautiful!! Congratulations everyone!! Missus, I hope you're holding your baby now :) 

With regards to the nipple pain I found rubbing done milk on them and leaving them to dry in the air for a while then putting lanolin on worked wonders but I did it religiously, about 15-29 times a day for the first week. I have absolutely no nipple pain now. You can also get a Vaseline gauze called gelonet that works well but you have to rub it off before baby feeds.

Bam, can't wait to hear your story! Emma, sorry you're having such a hard time with your MIL. My mum is staying at the mo and she's an excellent help and even gets up to sit with me in the night when feeding to keep me from feeling too sleepy. I fear she is spoiling us though lol xxx


----------



## emmalg

I used the lanolin last time too and it was brilliant, I highly recommend it. This time I don't seem to need it. I guess my nipples are still quite conditioned to feeding.


----------



## SashaJoy13

She is 5 days now. I am using lanolin on my nipples too as I had developed scabs from poor latch in the hospital.

I hope miss doesn't disappear for days like bam did! Bam I was worried about you for days and am waiting with baited breath for your birth story.


----------



## emmalg

Mammy, I meant to say that is brilliant of your mum! I am shattered DD keeps sleep talking or waking up and calling for mummy and last night was the first night Edwin had settled really well between feeds at night. I'm not quite falling asleep sitting on the edge of the bed like I was in hospital but I'm still not far off that sleepy!

I had my first post birth check-up today. I had an internal exam which was fine, US showed some blood still in my womb. I've got to go back in two weeks to have my pelvic floor checked as I think I'm leaking a few drops of wee from time to time but it takes about a month to 40 days for it to recover from birth so was told it was normal.

I also found out from the doc that the pattern of pain I had with my contractions, where all the pain is concentrated under the bump, happens when contractions are "backwards", the body and baby are fighting each other. It's another reason everything was going on so long and it resolving with the epidural again suggests there is something mental or physical which is stopping me from laboring properly, as soon as the feedback between my brain and womb is broken labour can progress. At least I know for if there is a next time! 

Talking of which, I saw a pregnant lady today and despite hating pregnancy I felt envious! Maybe I do want a third one day!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma ss about your dd! That must be hard. I can't believe you had a check up already... they don't check here till 6 weeks!

We woke up this morning and Anjelica fits in her newborn clothes!!!!!!! Last week newborn clothes drowned her!!!!

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/71170606-orig_zpsd731b30c.jpg


----------



## emmalg

Ha ha! Love the face she's making! That must have been a growth spurt then, she's filing her newborn clothes well. Edwin's are still huge on him! 

I get a 10 day and a 6 week check up as routine, the one in two weeks is an extra one.


----------



## missusgee

Hello ladies! I'm back 

Sorry I can't reply to you all individually, my brain is super fried! 

Good news, Dylan Charlie Gleeson born 5th November at 9.10pm weighing 8lb 9oz. Pretty straight forward birth I guess....

Following being sent home the morning my waters broke, I went in for induction the next morning. I waited around for hours with horrific contractions that were all in my back. Eventually I was examined and told I was at 4cm so had the option to have pescary or hormone drip. I chose the drip to speed things up but after moving rooms and having a bit of gas and air I dilated to 6/7. I diamorphine quickly followed my epidural. Totally wasn't going to but WOW!! 

Still wasn't contracting regularly enough so they hooked me up to hormone drip which really go things going. In the end I only pushed for 13 minutes and Dylan arrived very quickly. 

Annoyingly I had to spend 2 night in hospital as communication between staff failed but home now. 

Btw, why is there not enough warning about the horror/pain that follows birth!!

Hope you've all settled well at home. What a surreal experience huh!?


----------



## jbell157

Yay Miss!!! Love the name and he and Sam were almost the exact same size! I loved the epidural too! After labor is established it is totally worth it in my opinion. I had to spend two nights in the hospital too and with the nurses coming in every hour its tough to sleep. I hope you are getting settled and loving having your baby.

emma I'm sorry about Noelle not sleeping. Its hard enough with a newborn, I couldn't imagine having two right now. You are a champ. I think its a good idea to have a check up at 10 days then 6 weeks. Here they see you at 4 weeks only. 

Sasha I love Anjelica's hat. I love hats on babies in general though :) But she is super cute.

Mamms how long was it until you had no nipple pain at all? This is day 7 and after he latches I'm golden but latching is still painful at the moment.


----------



## emmalg

Congratulations on Dylan's arrival, Missus!

I admit I was in quite a lot of pain after the birth last time because I had to have several stitches as I was torn by Noelle's hand (she was born with her hand alongside her head with the cord wrapped around her neck and arm). I found an ice pack really helpful to take the swelling down but the stitches hurt for quite some time. At home I was wishing I had a piles cushion and used to sit on one of those travel neck cushions instead. I have read that sitting on a gym ball can help compared to sitting on a normal chair. I also used to plonk myself on the bidet (one of the great things about living here!) and the water would relieve the discomfort. If you can but a sitz bath, that might help.

You may be relieved to know that second babies are generally much easier, and Edwin popped out with only the tiniest little tear I haven't been aware of at all, no bruising or swelling. I have been climbing over safety gates since he was a few days old and wishing the lochia would stop as I am finally in the mood for a bit of DTD, something I wouldn't have dreamed of last time!


----------



## emmalg

Btw - Do we move onto Baby Club now?


----------



## missusgee

Wow Emma that's crazy, dtd is soooo far away from my thoughts right now! Lol 

Thanks jbell, it's a fair size to push out huh! 

They were initially worried he was jaundice and we need to keep an eye on his umbilical cord.

Bf is getting there slowly. Sometimes he latches immediately, other times I'm close to the point f giving up.


----------



## emmalg

If it's any consolation, I'm having a horrendous time with the latch on my right hand side. It would have stressed me out a lot last time but this time I don't mind if it takes me 10 mins to get Edwin to latch properly. Don't let it get you down, take your time.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Yay miss congrats :) i cant wait to see a picture! it is a different world when baby gets home. As for the discomfort I had tearing through the labia so it will take a long time to heal and there is still swelling so I too was unaware of how awful it would feel.

Despite my pain and discomfort I still wish I could dtd. I feel such zest and passion for life... I feel bad for dh because I kiss him the way I would pre pregnancy and drive him crazy. Lol
Also Anjelica is a week old already!!!!

We should change rooms but I stil don't want to! Lol


----------



## Bambola

Congrats Missus!!! So happy that your angel arrived safely!! Hope your pain subsides soon lovely.. 

Sorry for everyone's aches and pains! It is pretty horrendous.. Just remember each day gets better! Same for breast feeding.. 

Emma I am having more trouble on the right breast than the left ... Your advice is helpful- Im glad it's not just me.. 

Sasha thanks for the bf tips- looking into a nipple shield.. 

We have had a horrific week as husband was nearly hospitalized two nights ago with a dangerously high fever.. This led to me also getting sick and now I'm on antibiotics and forced to wear a mask when nursing baby.. We have had doctors coming to the house to check on the baby to ensure he isn't sick.. Have had bag ready to race back to hospital if necessary. 

Sorry for short MSG everyone.


----------



## jbell157

Oh no Bam! I'm so sorry you're going through this. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you and your DH!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Wow Bam so much going on for you. Sending warm healing thoughts to you hun.


----------



## emmalg

Oh Bambola, of all the times that something like that could happen this must be one of the worst. I really hope you and DH reviver quickly, glad to hear you have good support. X


----------



## missusgee

Hello mummies! 

Not sure if we should be making a baby club group but just wanted to see how you're all doing. 

Bambola hope you're feeling better? 

We're just about settling in at home, first 2 nights were really hard as he wouldn't settle but lastnight was great, apart from a quick nappy change/feed about 4am he slept 9 hours! 

I'm really suffering from my stitches but feeling ok apart from that. I have done a bit of a u-turn and decided to formula feed. Dylan has a big appetite and my nipples couldn't take it. I tried expressing but wasn't getting much. He took to the bottle instantly and it seems to be working as he's already back up to birth weight. The important thing for me was to do the first few days so I'm happy with my decision. 

I will try and work technology so I can post you a photo of him.


----------



## SashaJoy13

Miss I am glad you have found a way to care for him that tou are comfortable and happy with. His health is all that's important! Ss about stitches, mine are still painful and I am debating on having them checked out as they feel swollen.

I hope everyone else is well. Look forward to hearing from you all.

Afm- Anjelica had a surprise welcome home party last night and she did wonderfully. She became overwhelmed at one point but quickly settled down after I sat for a moment. This isbher outfit for the party!

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/DE787DEF_zpsfdb70d62.jpg


----------



## jbell157

Miss I'm glad to hear you're doing do well. I'm also glad you made the decision that was best for you and Dylan :)

Sasha Anjelica looks adorable! I'm glad you had fun at your surprise party.

Sam is settling in well. We had to deal with some jaundice but it is clearing up nicely. I swear he is growing so fast, it makes me sad. I try to take a shower every day as it makes me feel like a human. Other than that I love just laying around the house snuggling my little guy. I hardly put him down as I'm super addicted to him. Breastfeeding is getting better. My nipples don't hurt anymore but my milk letting down is a particularly odd and uncomfortable feeling. I'm getting better with it though. I have created a monster though. I started sending out a daily picture to a few of my close family members and now if I don't send one I get 3 or 4 texts asking for one. Also, Sam was born with a head-full of dark hair, but its starting to fall out and come back in white blonde! Both I and my husband had blonde hair as children so I'm not surprised.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Omg jbell... same thing here... but I am addicted to pictures. Today I took one of her and her daddy and they are both making the same face! So cute!!!! Glad the jaundice is clearing up and bf is getting easier :)


----------



## emmalg

Hi everyone!

Glad Dylan is doing so well, Missus. That's a great sleep too, hope it continues as well for you.

Sasha - great photo, Anjelica looks really cute! I love buying pretty girl clothes, I'm finding boy's clothes less inspiring!

My let down is really painful now too, I think it is even worse than with Noelle. It does eventually stop happening but I can't remember when.

Edwin had a bit of jaundice too, I hadn't realised how common it is. Fortunately just exposing him to light seems to have been sufficient to clear it up. He has also gained more than his birth weight, in fact he now weighs more than 7lb so has caught up really quickly! I'm still struggling with the latch on my right hand side at times and waking everyone up in the morning as I try to get Edwin latched on that side! He is the HUNGRIEST baby at the moment - I'm having to keep feeding and feeding him so that my milk supply hurries up and increases to keep up with him. Fortunately I'm not getting as engorged now so I'm more comfortable.

I had horribly painful stitches with DD. I got DH to look at them and see if there was any sign of infection at one point as they felt so tight and hot but it seems that it was just swelling. I did find that the place where the most painful stitch was flared up a bit in the last week of the pregnancy too, I guess the scar tissue was just a bit tight. I wouldn't hesitate to get them checked though.


----------



## makemeamammy

Hey ladies, sorry I've not bn on here much, I try to get out with LO every day and then evenings are spent with DH. Hope you are all well!

Bam - what a horrible start! I hope you're all better now!

Miss - glad you are doing what is right for you both! I feel there is way too much pressure on women to bf at the mo and it's not always a good thing if mum is struggling and stressed - a happy and healthy mummy makes for a happy and healthy baby in my opinion! If I struggled again I would have no hesitation in switching or combination feeding. I've been very lucky and haven't had any pain since week 1 and LO sleeps 4-5 hrs at night which I'm told is fabulous for a bf baby.

Sasha - love her dress! I must admit I love dressing little one in the mornings in all her cute outfits. It's her daddy's bday tomorrow so we have a special 'I love daddy' outfit as a surprise :) 

JBell - jaundice sucks!! Glad Sam didn't need treatment! I hated seeing my wee one under the lamps with her mask covering her face and being unable to cuddle her but she's so much better now and has no trace of any jaundice :) 

AFM - all going well here. BFing MUCH easier now. Only feed gags an issue is the last one before bed as LO seems to want to stock up and feeds for aaaaages and then vomits and feeds again lol! My greedy girl! It doesn't seem to be doing her any harm though as she's now 8lb 3oz which is amazing considering she was 7lb 1oz two and a half weeks ago when she was jaundice! We have been going to baby and toddler groups and meeting with friends and family and LO loves being out and about. She's a wee star during the day took which makes it so much easier! 

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## SashaJoy13

Emma- so glad the lights worked so well!

Mammy- no worries take all the time you need. Just as long as you don't forget about us :)

Afm- I had a lactation appointment today and it went amazing!!!!!! I was worried about the nipple shield but she said I use it exactly right. She also help me feed without the shield which I thought I would never be able to do! The problem i have is that my nipples are flat, I make alot of milk and my let down is very fast so she slips off and then cant slow the flow(at one point she slipped and i sprayed her in the face). Also Anjelica has gone from 6lb 7oz to 7lb 7.6oz and eats 3oz every feeding! She is almost out of her newborn clothes and I couldn't be more proud. She is also lifting her head already... my strong little jelly bean!


----------



## makemeamammy

Sasha how do you know she takes 3oz every feed? Glad everything is going well with the feeding and the nipple shields are helping you. Xx


----------



## SashaJoy13

The consultant weighed her before and after she ate


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone

So glad everyone is doing well! 

S asha what an adorable outfit!! What a cutie pie!!! Glad bf is becoming easier! 

Jbell I hope little Sam's jaundice is all gone on- so cute that u just cuddle him all day! I knw what u mean re the shower! It's sacred!! Lol 

Emma I hope little Edwin's jaundice also completely clears up and he takes to your right breast soon!! 

Missus- don't let anyone make u feel bad about not bf- tell them to pissoff! 

Mammy- so glad bf is easier now- what a relief!!? 

I have to run to baby now- sorry if this makes no sense! Will update soon xxx


----------



## emmalg

Hi All! 

Glad to hear everyone is doing so well! 

I think the jaundice is all gone now, even his lower eyelids are pink! 

I'm getting there with my right breast! I just avoid using it when everyone is asleep if I can! The main issues are when it is engorged so it'll improve with time when my milk supply regulates itself better. 

Sasha, I also have flat nipples but the good news is feeding the baby without a shield eventually stretches the tissue so they never go back to completely flat again! My right one seems to have reverted a little in the time I want BF DD but not completely.


----------



## emmalg

Sasha, you can get little sterile milk freezer bags from lansinoh and medela. You can pump a bit of milk out before you begin BF to get past the fast let down, even if only 1/2 or 1oz the bags mean you can make it up to a bottle of the right size when you need it. 

I do it if I'm too engorged to get a good latch.


----------



## makemeamammy

Emma, I also have fast let down and was advised by the breastfeeding specialist to pump out a little before a feed if I was engorged but I don't store the milk as it's only foremilk so if you just keep topping it up you will have a bottle full of foremilk which is high in lactose and low in fat. I use it for any dry patches on her skin or, the other day she had a bit of an eye infection from a blocked tear duct so I used the milk to rub over her eye and it cleared up within the day xx


----------



## emmalg

True, but your ratio of fore to hind milk varies over 24 hours anyway. Morning feeds are typically higher in fore milk, later ones in hind milk so the odd bottle which may be made with a lot (and you can of course mix it with milk expressed at other times) of fore milk will still balance out. I certainly never found it to be an issue. 

Also around 4 months babies get really distracted when feeding and I found I had to keep swapping sides every few minutes to get anything in DD at all. It only meant she fed longer at night to get the fat she needed.


----------



## SashaJoy13

My consultant told me the same about pumping before though she also suggested just using the shield for the first three minutes. I pump before if I am engorged and after if there is anything left (I am producing >48oz/day so I have a lot of milk to store) also anything she doesn't use I can donate to the nicu.


----------



## missusgee

Hi ladies, 

I need some help. I can't get Dylan to settle in his basket, every time I put him down (even when he's been fast asleep) he wakes up and cries. Alot. I'm at my wits end and don't know what to do as I can't do anything but hold him. DH has gone back to work today and I'm really struggling :-(


----------



## makemeamammy

Missus, my LO did this around the same time and it did settle down, she was just going through a wee growth spurt and wanted to feed/be beside the boob at all times. You could try putting a hot water bottle in basket when he's not in it and taking it out before he gets in then it might feel more like your body heat. Also try swaddling him if you don't already and when you go to put him down keep him on your body for as long as possible - only move your body away when he is right down on the mattress so he is not going through the air between your body and his basket if that makes sense.

My hv also recommended I try and put her down on her side during the day when I'm up and about as that's how she sleeps on me so it would be less noticeable to her if she remains in same position. Good luck xxx


----------



## missusgee

Thanks mammy, will definitely try that. I have tried swaddling about 90minutes ago an it's the longest he's lasted! Managed to do 2 loads of laundry and wash dishes. 

Whoever said 'sleep when baby sleeps' is a joker!


----------



## emmalg

Sorry Missus, I hope you find a solution. I don't have one. 

I'm afraid I spent 4 months sleeping with DD on my chest against all advice, then when she could easily lift her head I would put her down on her tummy. It was that or never sleep, even at 10 months in the nursery she wouldn't sleep unless put on her tummy. She wouldn't be swaddled either and I tried all the suggestions Mammy made. but for 2 years I got next to nothing done! She's still a tummy sleeper.


----------



## Bambola

Hi ladies

I hope everyone is doing well!! Isn't it so full on but wonderful!!?? Lol

Missus I had the same problem- good news is I have read its completely normal and very common! How we got around it was making his bed more comfy- I think his mattress was too hard so we put a firm but soft pillow in and since then it's been much better! 

Also- just bought something called the 'baby wedge' because my little one has colic and is on meds for it now- he has slept beautifully in it.. 

Good luck

Xx


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi all, wow it's been a while! My little angel is nearly 6 weeks now! Can't believe it! She's just had her first cold which was horrible and totally freaked me out hearing her snorting when she was trying to breathe but she's much better now. Bam - my LO sleeps with her basket propped up too and she's on her side now all the time, she started rolling over herself when she was only a couple of weeks and sleeps much better like that.

How's everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies! Seems we've all been kept busy! Sam and I are doing wonderfully. Found out dairy really upsets his stomach so I've cut it out and he's doing so much better. He still sleeps on my chest at night but I've been trying to put him in his bassinet alone during the day so he can get used to it. He's also gained over 3 pounds in a month! He's now 11 pounds 12 oz. I can't believe how fast he's growing. He's so long as well that he's in 3-6 month clothes and size 2 diapers. Its amazing how much they change in just one month. He's smiling, staying up longer, a lot more alert, and just such a happy boy. The feelings you get being a mom are just indescribable. Its the best. I've attached a picture. 

I hope everyone is doing well.

Bam I'm sorry your little guy has colic. I'm glad he's sleeping better now.

Mamms I forget how much earlier you had your little girl. I'm glad you're doing well too.

Miss how is sleeping coming along? 

Emma hows Noelle liking her little brother? 

Sasha how are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131113_155214.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## missusgee

Hi everyone! Wow where has the time gone!? Oh yes that's right, a constant cycle of eating, sleeping, crying :-D 

We're doing good, just about getting my head around it all finally. 

Hmmm sleep is still much the same, he still won't really go down in the day so that's hard work. He is suffering from colic too and really kicks off in the evenings. I've been giving him infacol and today have started with gripe water. Not sure if he's got some reflux too as he can be very fussy and grunts alot in the night feeds. 

Dylan also will only sleep on his side, I gave completely given up trying to put him on his back unless he is raised up on a pillow. Tried propping up his mistress but he's having none of it so going to keep him on his side. 

Despite being very early I am seriously considering moving him to his nursery at night as I think we are just disturbing each other. Everytime I move or get out of bed for the toilet it just wakes him up. 

In other exciting news, Dylan starts his swimming lessons this week, I'm so excited! 

I still haven't put a photo up for you yet have I, I'll try now. 

Hope you and your little ones are all wonderful!?


----------



## missusgee

I hope this has worked...

This is my little man, my world, my everything 
 



Attached Files:







20131114_125021.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SashaJoy13

Oh wow I didn't even realize how much time had passed what with thanksgiving, a friend passing away, another friend giving birth, my mom going in for a biopsy, signing up for an ultrasound licensing program, preparing for Christmas and my anniversary plus having Anjelica!!!! It has been hectic but wonderful! Anjelica is now 5 weeks and 3 days old and she has gained 3 lbs so she is now 9.5 but she still fits in her newborn clothes. She loves to smile at me and her daddy and has for about 2 weeks! She has such a cute personality. We have started giving her one bottle of pumped milk every day and she has no isse with nipple confusion (I still use a shield as my letdown is immense) and she easily transitions from nipple shield to nipple to bottle to binky! If any of you are looking for an amazing binky I suggest MAM it is cute, allows air circulation and is a unique shape that helps the baby keep it in their mouth. As for how I am doing... in a word Amazing! Anjelica sleeps for up to 6 hours at night already, my stitches have healed comletely and I am no longer on pelvic rest. I started my birth control a week ago and am now bleeding like crazy but Dr said it is because the hormons are shrinking my uterus very quickly and after this is all done I shouldn't bleed again until after she is weened. I get to start courses for Diagnostic Medical Sonography specializing on vascular, ob, and breast sonography in either January or March. My anniversary is tomorrow and hubby promised me a great day, it will be my first time away from Anjelica for more than an hour!

I'm glad you are scamp doing well! :) hopefully things calm down and I can come back soon


----------



## makemeamammy

Missus - he is gorgeous! Hope his colic is settling down 

JBell - wow! What a big boy! It's funny, I have four friends with babies and the boys are all much bigger than the girls. 

Sasha - my word you have been busy!! Happy anniversary to you for tomorrow. Sorry about your friend and your mum but glad to hear you are doing so well. I use the MAM dummy to and LO won't take anything else now although it does fall out of her mouth when she's starting to fall asleep which sometimes causes a bit of a 'put dummy in/dummy falls out/baby wakes and repeat' cycle lol.

Bam - how are you doing?


AFM - We are doing really well too. LO has gained about 3 pounds too and is in 0-3 clothes now although some are a bit big. She sleeps an average of about 7-8 hrs at night which is fab. She was going about 8-4 then 5-8.30 but we are trying to change it so she is fed around 11ish then sleeps through. Last night was the first attempt and she managed 9-12 then 12.30-7.30 so really hoping that keeps up. I'm also going to attempt to put some kind of daytime routine in place as I've noticed the bedtime routine seems to really help LO so can't hurt to try a daytime one too - I'm the kind of person who quite likes routine too so hopefully we'll work something out.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## jbell157

Miss Dylan is adorable. I hope your sleeping situation gets better. 

Sasha sorry for all your troubles. But how exciting for the ultrasound classes. 

Mamms what's your night time routine? 

Right now we are battling either silent reflux or trapped wind from hell. Poor Sam is miserable. Between that and medicating for thrush we are just trying to hang in there. We go to the doctor today to try and figure this out. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I can't believe how fast time is going.


----------



## missusgee

Jbell same here. Have tried all sorts but nothing is working. He is really agitated after feeds and last night he was awful in the evening. He likes having baths with me though and found this really settled him. 

I took him for a cranial oesteopathy session and he has 2 more to try to help colic/reflux. Whether it works..... also looking at changing his formula. 

Dylan's first swimming lesson was amazing, next session is tonight. It's such a fantastic way to bond and interact. 

He is now about 10lbs 10oz and is a little chunky monkey. He's so strong and pushes himself up on his legs and can mostly support his own head already. 

Are you all ready for Xmas? I can't wait for our first as a proper family!


----------



## SashaJoy13

Ladies it has been forever I miss you all! Its amazing how mich time has passed yet it feels like yesterday :) hope you are all well.


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi ladies! My word doesn't time fly when you have a LO?! How are you all? Can't believe we are all around the four month mark now! 

My LO is becoming a right wee diva. She knows what she likes and she makes it known :haha: love her so much though! ;) 

How have you all been? We've been mainly good but have come across many hurdles along our way...reflux, poor weight gain, bottle refusal for others, refuses to nap anywhere but on me and, just recently, diagnosed with cows milk protein intolerance! Lol! There goes my dreams of stopping breastfeeding lol! 

What's been going on with all you guys? Miss you all xxxxx


----------



## makemeamammy

SashaJoy13 said:


> Ladies it has been forever I miss you all! Its amazing how mich time has passed yet it feels like yesterday :) hope you are all well.

Sasha, I didn't see this!! I wasn't getting this thread in my usercp, i had to search for it. Maybe I accidentally hit unsubscribe at some point xxxx


----------



## missusgee

Hi ladies, 

This is spooky as I was also just reading back over this thread a week or so ago but also didn't see your post sasha! 

Where has the time gone!?!? Oh that's right, feeding, changing, battling LO to sleep, repeat! ;-)

All in all we're good though, also had a few issues including reflux and poor weight gain. Getting him weighed Wednesday though so hopefully he's gone up. Main issue now is sleep regression, I totally laughed these so called regressions off until about 2/3 weeks ago when BAM! LO went from sleeping solidly from 8-8/with just one brief wake up to feed about 3.30/5am. Now, he's waking up almost hourly from about midnight, not out of hunger but just being fidgety and rolling over/shuffling around. More often than not I just bring him in to my bed as its the only way we all get sleep.

I've missed updates from you all, is there anyway we can create a new group somehow as we went through so much together in pregnancy it would be great to keep in touch.


----------



## makemeamammy

Can we not keep posting in this one now? Oh my word missus, I could have written that post! It sounds EXACTLY like us! How big is your LO and what was he at birth again? My LO was 7lb 8 at birth and now roughly just a wee bit over 13lb.

She too was sleeping 11-12hrs no wake ups and is going through regression! I moved her into her own room last night and she slept much better although I'm not sure if that was a fluke as she was soooo tired! 

What else are your wee ones getting up to? Mine is sitting and standing with support and can roll tummy to back but not back to tummy yet - although boy does she try lol! 

Miss you all xx


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies! I'm glad to see everyone is doing well for the most part. It is so hard to believe that this time last year we were just getting used to the fact that we were going to have babies! Sam is doing well and so am I. I have returned to work and am counting down the days to spring break. He loves his daycare lady and he is the only baby there right now so he gets lots of snuggles. He is a big boy, weighing over 16 pounds and is in 6-9 months already. It seems he is going to be tall like his daddy. He has rolled over from belly to back quite a few times and is sitting and standing assisted. He loves his jumperoo and his rocking chair. I'm not planning on starting solids until 6 months or older as I don't see the need to at the moment. As for sleep regression, instead of regressing we are just getting there! He has always slept from 8 to 8 but always woken up multiple times during the night. However, the past few nights he has only woken up one or two times which has been wonderful!

Mams your profile picture of your baby girl is just beautiful!

I hope everyone is doing well and I miss talking to you all!


----------



## makemeamammy

jbell157 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm glad to see everyone is doing well for the most part. It is so hard to believe that this time last year we were just getting used to the fact that we were going to have babies! Sam is doing well and so am I. I have returned to work and am counting down the days to spring break. He loves his daycare lady and he is the only baby there right now so he gets lots of snuggles. He is a big boy, weighing over 16 pounds and is in 6-9 months already. It seems he is going to be tall like his daddy. He has rolled over from belly to back quite a few times and is sitting and standing assisted. He loves his jumperoo and his rocking chair. I'm not planning on starting solids until 6 months or older as I don't see the need to at the moment. As for sleep regression, instead of regressing we are just getting there! He has always slept from 8 to 8 but always woken up multiple times during the night. However, the past few nights he has only woken up one or two times which has been wonderful!
> 
> Mams your profile picture of your baby girl is just beautiful!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and I miss talking to you all!

Aww JBell, lovely to hear from you and glad to hear you and Sam are doing so well! I feel so bad for you American ladies who have to go back to work so early. How do you manage with feeding or have you switched to formula? I'm not going back until August and I'm already worrying about what I'm going to do as she won't take a bottle for others and seems to have an intolerance to formula :dohh:

My LO loves her jumperoo too but she's so teensy (just over 13lbs) that we have a catalogue under her feet and a blanket stuffed down the back lol. Aww thanks, she was only days old when that pic was taken and was wearing tiny baby clothes, so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## jbell157

Hey mams! Yeah its awful having to go back so soon but Sam loves his nanny so I feel very lucky. As far as feeding, we bf when I'm home and I pump at work so he can take breastmilk from a bottle. He will only take a bottle when I hold him, but other people can lay him on his back, or propped up with pillows and he will take it from them then. Again, I'm so lucky that I'm having great success with breastfeeding!


----------



## missusgee

Sorry for delayed reply ladies, both me and little man have been poorly :-(

Great to hear both you and Sam are well jbell! I go back to work 5th May, I have mixed emotions...

Dylan was 14lb 9oz last week so has stayed at 25% percentile and no more dropping for now, phew!

Jumperoo' s are the best invention, Dylan loves his! He generally wants to be stood up all the time. Either that or he's rolling. He's only mastered back to front so far so I spend all day rolling him back when he starts crying! 

I started a little bit of weaning, just tasting a few bits but stopped when he was ill so need to start from scratch again! 

I have really struggled at times with no family around to help me but I've made a great bunch of new mum friends through a child centre run group, we get out swimming, walking, coffee mornings at each others houses, it really has saved my sanity! 

I should update a new photo of Dylan on here, he's grown so much. I lost all my very first photos of him due to a problem with my phone, distraught isn't the word! :-(


----------



## emmalg

Hi everyone, 

I'm glad you and your LOs are all doing so well. 

What a pity about your photos, I would be heartbroken. 

Poor little Edwin has a stinking cold, it's the second time he's been ill and I'm waiting for it to clear up so he can have his 4 month jabs done. A hazard of having two I guess. 

He's not rolling, he almost goes from front to back then gives up! I chose not to use a jumparoo or walker when DD was small due to the potential toe walking issues they can cause so no standing either! 

I was incredibly gutted to get AF back already last month, I had 10 months off last time. Still exclusively BF apart from 3 little spoons of homemade rice puree to see what his tongue push reflex was like. He seems about ready but I thought I'd give it a bit longer as he's still gaining weight well. Considering how light he was when he was born he gained rapidly and is stable between the 50-75th percentile now! 

DD is still enchanted which is great!


----------



## missusgee

Sorry to hear poor Edwin is ill, hope he gets better soon! 

I've not heard about the toe walking problem, hopefully we don't have any issues...

Ive tried to attach some photos of dylan to show you but not sure if it has worked....


----------



## emmalg

I think I just over researched everything with Noelle and probably made my own life difficult! Lol! 

I don't see the photos. I'm struggling with an upload too.


----------



## missusgee

I'm trying to attach photos but doesn't seem to be working :-(


----------



## emmalg

Awww, I can see Sam and Dylan in your profile pictures! They look so cute!! :) I love the hats!

I can't upload with my phone for some reason so will try on my laptop now which means I don't have any good photos, only a couple I have saved off my facebook account so the quality is poor.

Maybe if any of you use FB we could share details if you like.
 



Attached Files:







babies.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 5









Edwin_raspberry.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## missusgee

What great photos of Edwin and Noelle! 

I'm on Facebook, under Hannah Gleeson. There's is a black and white photo of me and Dylan cuddling


----------



## missusgee




----------



## emmalg

He looks way more grown up than Edwin - maybe it's all that hair! 

Oh, Edwin started rolling the day after i said he couldn't! Front to back. 

Finding me by name is impossible on FB but after the .com try /emma.griffy or replace the dot with a hyphen if that doesn't work.


----------



## emmalg

Hi ladies!

Doesn't last year seem so long ago? I just thought I'd check in with you all as we reach the year mark.

How are you all? How are the babies?

I am incredibly broody! I want another one! I had already started trying for Edwin at this point when Noelle was his age but I think reality has to step in this time and more than 2 children might be hard to manage financially. :)

I am moving back to the UK and I don't have work to go to there at the moment so I will be home with the children until I get something suitable. I am not sure how that will go, I can manage a few days of both together (Noelle is still in nursery until we leave) but I get a little bored at times.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## makemeamammy

Hi ladies, I think I may have accidentally unsubscribed from this thread as I didn't see some of the last posts. I can believe A is one!!! How did that happen??!! We had such a lovely day for her birthday but have been feeling so nostalgic since! 

Emma, I know what you mean about feeling broody! I do a little bit but it would be totally impractical given the complications I had in pregnancy last time - I'd be so worried that I wouldn't be able to lift LO! Yay to moving back to the uk, are you happy about that?

How is everyone else, would be lovely to hear from you all and see how the babas (toddlers :cry:) are all getting on! Xx


----------



## missusgee

Hi ladies! 

Can't get my head around a LO's turning one!!! We still have just over a week to go. Dylan is walking now which is both easier and harder in equal measures :-D 

Emma it's been great seeing your updates and Edwin on Facebook! Are you back in UK yet? 

I'm also broody! I found the first 5 months or so tough going but I am just loving being a mum more every day! Financially we just can't but maybe one day....


----------

